# Wii U Thread of being Wonderful, 101% of the time!



## Tazmo (Aug 6, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 6, 2013)

*Wii U Thread of being [almost] deader than the Vita!*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it about misfits?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2013)

*>ND: 9 hours until the bombs are dropped*


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

What the fuck was that?


And no its not about misfits, its about super heros that fight to save their town and get good ratings and scores. Watch the first episode english dub, it will be better to experience it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol you missed the reference.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 6, 2013)

...wut...? I.... wut..?!

....I....


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol you missed the reference.



Explain it to me lol. I'm lost.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

There is a show in the UK called Misfits that is  about superheroes.

It has a lot of sex in it. So Im loosely implying that Tiger and Bunny has a lot of "Plot"

If Im remembering it correctly lol


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh no wonder I didn't get it, since I'm American. And Tiger and Bunny has plot but not that kind lol. Might want to watch high school dxd for that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> There is a show in the UK called Misfits that is  about superheroes.
> 
> It has a lot of sex in it. So Im loosely implying that Tiger and Bunny has a lot of "Plot"
> 
> If Im remembering it correctly lol



Tiger & Bunny is leagues better than misfits, trust me.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 7, 2013)

What the hell was that Asa?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 7, 2013)

I have to go do stuff half an hour before the Direct starts. 

I guess I'll catch it later. I'll avoid the Gaming Department in case any surprises are revealed, I don't wanna be spoiled.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I have to go do stuff half an hour before the Direct starts.
> 
> I guess I'll catch it later. I'll avoid the Gaming Department in case any surprises are revealed, I don't wanna be spoiled.



Mario dies at the end of 3D World.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 7, 2013)

But Mario dies all the time.


----------



## Bowser (Aug 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Mario dies at the end of 3D World.


So like Mario galaxy ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 7, 2013)

World Wide


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2013)

Wonder why Kamiya is disappointed with Nintendo's advertisement when they have twitter campaigns, convention demos and fucking Nintendo Direct exclusively for his game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

He said that before this all started happening^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 7, 2013)

Ubisoft‏@Ubisoft 
It’s a-me, Rayman!   

(Leap over to   for even more screens!) pic.twitter.com/06Cc5Vk7Et


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 7, 2013)

*>More stunning footage of SLW
>AAxPL localization confirmed*


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm happy, can't wait till I get a Wii U I already have a 3ds. Good time to be a gamer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QysWrZymMC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

Lol Ubisoft keeps turning me off Rayman


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bwnBX9Ll0l4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

It all looks so good.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 7, 2013)

Rayman is going to get overshadowed.  Poor Ubisoft


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

Personally I dont like how the game plays.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

Their fault for delaying it, I'd buy Rayman Legends but the NIntendo first party games take priority


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2013)

Your loss. Rayman Legends looks fucking awesome.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

It does but the upcoming wii u and 3ds first party titles look way better.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 7, 2013)

It's also Ubisoft loss too because many more people could have been playing that game if it was released on the Wii U when it did.  You can't expect a kite to fly well when the storm is coming.  the lightning will burn it alive.

Nintendo consoles are purchased for it's exclusives it's only natural that it will overshadow the other games no matter how good it looks.

It's the same thing as developers trying to release games to try and counter the GTA series popularity and release date that's just not going to fucking happen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 7, 2013)

Releasing Rayman Legends during the same month for GTAV unleashes it's wrath is the worst decision Ubisoft has ever made for the game.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

If they wanted it to sell they shouldn't have released it the same time as other great games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

I tried to like Rayman, I did.

But like the majority of Ubisoft games Im like fuck this shit after a while.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2013)

Rayman Origins was released in November which is about as competitive as you can be and it did fine.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

Ubisoft got pissed off about R Origins sales dude^


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Ubisoft got pissed off about R Origins sales dude^



Hey, I said it did fine, not great! 


I'm sure Rayman made good sales later in its life time. The game has a lot of press. Ubisoft was quick to pump out Rayman Jungle Jump as well as Legends which is what, a year or 2 after Origins? 



Regardless, it will probably have less competition in Sept than smack dab in the middle of November. Unless you guys want them to post pone the game until after the holiday season, I don't get the complaints.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 7, 2013)

Didn't Origins also make a profit?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

Didn't Rayman Origins drop in price really fast?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2013)

Rayman Origins was released in the most stacked month that gaming had for a while.


It was up against Sonic Generations and Super Mario 3DS Land, what platformer is going to be its competition? Super Luigi U? The new Sonic game that will come out 1 or 2 months later?


Origins was up against those games, as well as all of the big "GOTY" contenders. It went up against Modern Warfare 3 (which probably sells as much as GTA), Skyrim, Arkham City, Uncharted 3 and amongst other modest contenders like Goldeneye and what not. It was the most stacked holiday season of the entire generation, it was a surprise that people started talking about Rayman to me.


What is Legends going up against? GTA5 will sell a lot, though totally different audience, but sure. That's the only big game, that and Fifa which it's pretty hard to evade a sports release. That's including August and October too (the other games I listed were all slated from November 2011 using a quick google search, didn't even bother including Dec and Sept).

I think Rayman will do fine, Origins has breathed so much life into the franchise, that I would be fairly surprised if it did bad. Plus, there is a 2 week difference between that and GTAV ( a bit bigger outside of US), it's not like they're being released the same week.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Rayman Origins was released in the most stacked month that gaming had for a while.
> 
> 
> It was up against Sonic Generations and Super Mario 3DS Land, what platformer is going to be its competition? Super Luigi U? The new Sonic game that will come out 1 or 2 months later?
> ...


Whats on before the Wonderful 101?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Whats on before the Wonderful 101?



In America, Rayman will be released shortly before it.

Internationally, it's an August release. So nothing big. I think FF 14 is probably the biggest game that will be released (I forgot about it personally since the beta is so open).


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 7, 2013)

After watching my little brother replay the original WW, the visuals for the HD remake are quite the improvement.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> It does but the upcoming wii u and 3ds first party titles look way better.



Such as?

It's the only noteworthy platformer to be released on that timeframe and shit, it looks better than 3D World and Sonic Lost World anyway. But then again, I'm a sucker for 2D platformers and Rayman hits that sweet spot of retro look with modern production values.

And like Violent by Design says, the release date for Origins was fucking retarded and it still managed to please Ubisoft in the long run (Key word here is "in the long run". It sold like shit initially). The sales payed off eventually coming out on several other platforms over time and there's nothing to suggest that the same won't happen again. 

For people who keeps laughing at the "Nintendoom" shtick all the time, you sure are quick to bury the game out of Ubisoft spite. Most of you "couldn't wait" for Legends when it was WiiU exclusive.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

I didnt like it back then either lol^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Such as?
> 
> It's the only noteworthy platformer to be released on that timeframe and shit, it looks better than 3D World and Sonic Lost World anyway. But then again, I'm a sucker for 2D platformers and Rayman hits that sweet spot of retro look with modern production values.
> 
> ...



This is a fair point.. For me is matter of timing tho. It was a must buy in FEB, now I don't know.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Such as?
> 
> It's the only noteworthy platformer to be released on that timeframe and shit, it looks better than 3D World and Sonic Lost World anyway. But then again, I'm a sucker for 2D platformers and Rayman hits that sweet spot of retro look with modern production values.
> 
> ...



No one cares about it anymore. It's all about timiing, releasing in february was a great time, now its not a priority buy. Unless a price drop.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2013)

But it is a priority still lol (or at least if you thought it was before, there's no reason why it would fall off the radar that hard). I don't get that argument at all.  GTAV coming out 2 weeks later undermines Rayman that much? Strong exaggeration. The previous one came out during Modern Warfare 3 FFS amongst a pile of other killers Ips.

Let's be real here, if you like Rayman or are open to platformers, you're going to get Rayman regardless. GTA does not cockblock that that badly, every month there is a big game that gets released - it's just how the cookies crumble. 2 and a half weeks is a fairly decent gap in the gaming industry as well, they're not being released the same day. 


The only reason why someone would look at it as a must buy in Feb is because they would be desperate to justify a reason to buy the Wii-U that early.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

Well I think of it not being priority, I guess, but more of what do I want to buy the most since there are too many games and some will have to be on the back burner.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2013)

Also, you guys underestimate how competitive the Winter was this season.

Like I said, GTA is really the only big game that Rayman is going up against, and the audiences hardly clash (even including August and some of October).


Rayman was slated for Feb 26-28th ish, so basically it would have been stuck in March. That means it would have went up against


Bioshock Infinite, Dead Space 3 (which had a bajillion advertisements), Tomb Raider, Starcraft 2: Heart of the Swarm, MLB The Show, Lego City Undercover, Monster Hunter 3,  SimCity, Total War: Shogun 2, the latest God of War and the latest Gears of War.  I mean even underrated franchises in America like Monster Hunter and Pandoras Tower would snag up a lot of "holy shit this game is awesome" talks. No need to even mention Bioshock. 

So it would have had to go up against many Ips, many of those selling a lot of units. Also, in terms of acclaim, it would have been in struggle to fight for press (with Sim City, Gears of War and I think God of War being flops in regards to quality, so you can disregard them).

I think there is plenty of room to be released next to the big dog in town, but going up against a lot of medium sized dogs? I think that's when sales start to hurt and it becomes harder to budget yourself into getting a game that you may like.

 Think about how much people talked about Bioshock and Tomb Raider. People were looking at Lego City like it was going to be the next big thing. Rayman could have very easily been lost in the shuffle if it had come out in its original date, *especially* if you consider it would have been a Wii-U exclusive (with its install base even weaker then than now).


How much press was wasted on talking about how shitty the new Alien game was? (and it probably still sold well).


Winter had a lot of things going on.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't believe i'm actually talking about this again (hopefully it'll be the last for a real while), but while i was looking back at the feedbacks regarding Nintendo's Q1 Wii U WW results, a dude asked how bad it was and bought up people in NeoGAF claiming "it's enough to make Nintendo go third party".

*What.The.Fuck?*


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I can't believe i'm actually talking about this again (hopefully it'll be the last for a real while), but while i was looking back at the feedbacks regarding Nintendo's Q1 Wii U WW results, a dude asked how bad it was and bought up people in NeoGAF claiming "it's enough to make Nintendo go third party".
> 
> *What.The.Fuck?*




What is WW? World Wide?


Nintendo should go third party (for consoles) economically speaking. Doesn't mean that they have too, they can stay in the console buis for as long as they wanted too with the money they have stock pile (plus they still make profit off of selling hardware, though it probably will not be much with the Wii-U).


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Also, you guys underestimate how competitive the Winter was this season.
> 
> Like I said, GTA is really the only big game that Rayman is going up against, and the audiences hardly clash (even including August and some of October).
> 
> ...



You do have a point, how come games aren't released in the summer where there aren't a steady flow of big games? It seems like it doesn't matter when you release a game it will have competition. But it would help if they spaced out the release dates more, like I want  to get all these games but they come out too close to each other.

It probably sold well because of the bad press, people wanted to see how bad it really was.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> You do have a point, how come games aren't released in the summer where there aren't a steady flow of big games?



Because then there would just be a big steady flow of games in the Summer as opposed to the Fall. 



Summer is not a great time for games, I would think. In seasonal climates, you now have option of going outside and having fun, not to mention movie blockbusters start to eat up peoples money. 

Video games are in the entertainment industry, which means they are not just competing against other video games, but every branch of entertainment.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 7, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I can't believe i'm actually talking about this again (hopefully it'll be the last for a real while), but while i was looking back at the feedbacks regarding Nintendo's Q1 Wii U WW results, a dude asked how bad it was and bought up people in NeoGAF claiming "it's enough to make Nintendo go third party".
> 
> *What.The.Fuck?*



Why do you even go to NeoGAF?  It's the only message board that's consistently worse than GameFAQs, and GameFAQs is already at the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife what country are you from ?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Why do you even go to NeoGAF?  It's the only message board that's consistently worse than GameFAQs, and GameFAQs is already at the bottom of the barrel.



I didn't go to that biased shit hole this time, i just heared it from another user on a different video game forum who's been there. I almost didn't think GAF would go full retard in regards to singling out Nintendo _that[/] hard, big mistake. GFaqs/GAF compliment each other quite well. _


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

The states lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Because then there would just be a big steady flow of games in the Summer as opposed to the Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well there's that and the fact that Christmas is not in the summer.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 8, 2013)

> Those holding out hope for a Wii U price cut to combat system launches from Microsoft and Sony may want to brace for disappointment. A Nintendo representative confirmed for GamesIndustry International today that the company's hardware is still being sold at a loss.
> 
> Earlier this week, Nintendo's annual report cited Wii U hardware sales as a major factor in the company's 36.4 billion yen ($387 million) operating loss. In the same document, Nintendo president Satoru Iwata promised investors the company will "strive to regain 'Nintendo-like' profits" in the current fiscal year.





Wonder how this will affect a price cut. I feel like they need one to stay competitive, but it will likely mean it could take even longer for the console to become profitable.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

3DS needed that price cut because its over priced but regardless it would have picked up in sales due to the games over time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 8, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Wonder how this will affect a price cut. I feel like they need one to stay competitive, but it will likely mean it could take even longer for the console to become profitable.



With how the basics got discontinued despite Nintendo reps claiming "it's just a misunderstanding!", i doubt it would be for nothing since $350 for the deluxe is hard to swallow.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 8, 2013)

PS4 is 400 dollars.

Nintendo is going to HAVE to slash that price.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Iwata says putting Nintendo games on other platforms would be a short-term fix, higher expectations, more*

Some have said that Nintendo should take its franchises elsewhere. This has never been a realistic option, however, and president Satoru Iwata has said that such a move would only be a short-term fix to achieve profits.

*?If I was to take responsibility for the company for just the next one or two years, and if I was not concerned about the long-term future of Nintendo at all, it might make sense for us to provide our important franchises for other platforms, and then we might be able to gain some short-term profit. However, I?m really responsible for the long-term future of Nintendo as well, so I would never think about providing our precious resources for other platforms at all.?*

Iwata also spoke about the important connection between the company?s hardware and software approach:

*?What I believe is that Nintendo is a very unique company, because it does its business by designing and introducing people to hardware and software ? by integrating them, we can be unique. And because we have hardware and software developers in the same building, they stimulate each other. And those kinds of conditions have enabled us to create something that no other companies can create. Those kinds of backgrounds are there behind the fact that such a number of great Nintendo franchises exist, and those great franchises always shine for people around the world.?*

And last but not least, Iwata feels that people have higher expectations of Nintendo than ever before:

*?I would say that the people?s expectations about what will come next from Nintendo is becoming higher and higher. So we are facing more challenges than ever ? that?s true. But it?s nothing new for Nintendo. Nintendo is a company that has never stopped progressing, and when it comes to the fan-base, of course, we have to sustain that, but we are always trying to expand that.*


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 8, 2013)

With over $5,000,000,000 saved there's absolutely no logical reason they should be moving to software only anytime soon. Also, as someone who plays Nintendo and Sony and finds most of Microsoft's offerings not interesting I'd prefer it if 2/3 of the game market were in hands of companies that provide me with things I like as opposed to only 1/2 of the market.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

Its more like 12  billion


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Sega hopes Sonic can help revive Wii U*



> In a twisted turn of fate, SEGA says that it hopes Sonic will be able to help revive sales of Nintendo's flagging Wii U with the release of Sonic Lost World this October.
> 
> Speaking in the latest issue of MCV, SEGA Europe president Jurgen Post explained that the console's slow start "is a concern. But I certainly hope Sonic can help".
> 
> ...


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 8, 2013)

One game can't revive a system.

If i was to compare it,  one great game would be like using a Defibrillator on the console.

The console is close to dying and the Defibrillator helps keep it alive for a few seconds but after that jolt has left the console starts dying again.

It's going to take several games to get the console's heart to beat on it's own. 

But gamers are weird.  You always here them say THIS game can't sell consoles, THAT game can't sell consoles.

Pikmin comes out,  pikmin can't sell consoles. Bayonetta comes out, Bayonetta can't sell consoles Wonderful 101 comes out, wonderful 101 can't sell consoles yet people don't look on the fact that the console has pikmin, bayonetta and wonderful 101 together.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 8, 2013)

You just listed only 3 games instead of the other bigger hits that can sell Wii U.



Canute87 said:


> PS4 is 400 dollars.
> 
> Nintendo is going to HAVE to slash that price.



Especially with their cheaper version no longer being there, it just ups the price for the Wii U. And no, retailers cutting the price themselves is not the same as doing an effective WW price drop that many idiots seem to believe when it comes to "lol it already happened no one wants a Wii U".

Sega.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 8, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> One game can't revive a system.
> 
> If i was to compare it,  one great game would be like using a Defibrillator on the console.
> 
> ...


People only consider a console having a must buy game and it moving consoles is if its a huge AAA title with huge marketing and budget and a metacritic score of 95 or higher. They don't see all the good games on the system they just want  mainstream huge appeal titles. 



Asa-Kun said:


> You just listed only 3 games instead of the other bigger hits that can sell Wii U.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since the 8gb basic model is discounted the deluxe will probably now be 299.99. And the reason why the WIi U isn't selling is because most people are waiting for a price drop.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 8, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Wonder how this will affect a price cut. I feel like they need one to stay competitive, but it will likely mean it could take even longer for the console to become profitable.



Well they still need to cut the price, if the consoles aren't selling even if its at a loss they can make it back with the software sales, the less people with consoles less game sells.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Only one game is going to save the WiiU and you guys know it..  MK8


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2013)

Mortal Kombat, savior of the WiiU,


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

^ Yep.
All those manly women.

Im going to clear this up for you people. The WiiU isnt cheap to make.

The gamepad costs around 70$ to make. The hardware design is highly efficient and small. Thats where the rest of the costs stem from.

The basic set is gone due to the factory closure going on so they stopped producing the basic set.

Im thinking the Deluxe set is going to be 300$ with a holiday title(then they'll start selling the WiiMote+Nintendo land packs) and they're going to make a 64gb SKU and bundle that with another game..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2013)

That's why Xbox is so fucking expensive, they don't want to sell their console at a loss yet want to include their special snowflake addon so they put a realistic yet ridiculous price on it.

Frankly, it's just another bad sign of the industry. Some companies sell cheap but at a loss, others are fucking expensive, no loss but don't get as much sales.

Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2013)

Indeed, they barely make a profit when they sell a Wii-U.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 8, 2013)

That's probably why they aren't advertising the Wii U, they want to wait till they can make money of it before pushing it like crazy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

The funny thing is the PS4 is somewhat cheaper to make than the Xbox One. 

What Microsoft is actually loosing money on is the pos Kinect.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 8, 2013)

Kinect will always be a failure.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2013)

Kinect actually sold a lot of Xbox 360s, and that's when everyone knew the technology for it was crap.

Microsoft isn't dumb trying to make the Xbox's gimmick the Kinect since it separates it from the PS4 (ironically, what many gamers complained about is that the 360 and PS3 were too similar), but they were really dumb with their PR as well as trying to do too many other things (the DRM and always online shit).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

Kinect sold to the actual userbase.

With a 20 million figure.

Which is more inline with what the actual install base( Like 45% of it) for the 360 is since so many people rebuy Xboxes.

Hence why devs make more money off the PS3 and dont deal with Microsofts BS

Also Sony is selling the PS4 at a loss right now.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 8, 2013)

lol i don't get how sony can keep bleeding money like this and survive. They have to sell buildings and cut so many jobs.


----------



## Magic (Aug 8, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> lol i don't get how sony can keep bleeding money like this and survive. They have to sell buildings and cut so many jobs.


In every market you have ups and downs, its natural.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 8, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> You just listed only 3 games instead of the other bigger hits that can sell Wii U.


I listed three because those are the more significant titles coming out this year and i was just trying to prove a point. I'm sure people haven't only purchased Grand theft Auto.  There are some games that aren't as big but still good.  Games that help pass the time because those great big games are so far and few between it isn't funny.





thinkingaboutlife said:


> People only consider a console having a must buy game and it moving consoles is if its a huge AAA title with huge marketing and budget and a metacritic score of 95 or higher. They don't see all the good games on the system they just want  mainstream huge appeal titles.


I disagree.  The big games will indeed entice them for a purchase but there has to be other games to help keep the interest in the console up. The reason why Nintendo is doing so badly in terms of that interest is because they have a history of not getting great titles from other developers since 1996. Gamers have realized that there are many great games for the other consoles and will not shit on them when they see quality titles.  Why else do you think "the last of us" did so well?  It isn't a mainstream title but a well made game something somewhat different and people loved it.  Same thing for games like bioshock.






> Since the 8gb basic model is discounted the deluxe will probably now be 299.99. And the reason why the WIi U isn't selling is because most people are waiting for a price drop.


Gamecube dropped in price many times and it still failed to gather any form of interest. If anything Nintendo should understand that a price drop isn't a solution to having no games.



St NightRazr said:


> Kinect sold to the actual userbase.
> 
> With a 20 million figure.
> 
> ...


Devs make more money off the PS3?  Where you get that from?  Weren't most developers crying at the system's architecture and the sales for the 360 and PS3 for their respective titles were virtually the same.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 8, 2013)

True, but they are lucky they aren't a gaming only company. Sucks what they did to all that ps2 money,

And kinect might be successful but is there any good games for it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> True, but they are lucky they aren't a gaming only company. Sucks what they did to all that ps2 money,
> 
> And kinect might be successful but is there any good games for it?




No, there isn't. But that could change with the next gen, bound to be some developers who are interested in being the first team to have a good Kinect game. Not much different from the situation the Wii was in, except motion technology is more young and raw.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

Crimson Dragon better be damn near perfect^
Regardless Ill never buy one myself.

I hope my inlaw doesnt either XD


The top  selling PS3 games are all western focused. Its been doing better now so the PS3 makes devs more money at this current point in time.
For the most part we got a lot less RPGs this gen(for the most part they're franchises (really the only redeeming factor of any Sony console is the 3rd party japanese games) ( still we got alot of ... animu games )

Pretty much why I didnt hop on the console train last gen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 8, 2013)

> Gamecube dropped in price many times and it still failed to gather any form of interest. If anything Nintendo should understand that a price drop isn't a solution to having no games.



GC already had competition out by the time it released, Wii U hasn't yet. The Market wasn't even the same back then, especially when you factor the GC coming off of the N64. Wii U has a steady fall lineup of exclusives per month coming out, a price drop can help give hardware sales a boost for the holidays/X-mas rush hour.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

RemChu said:


> In every market you have ups and downs, its natural.



They're loosing so much money in their other business divisions its ridiculous


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Exciting new announcement at the end of Wonderful 101 Direct*

There will be a Nintendo Direct dedicated solely to The Wonderful 101 at 7:00 AM Pacific in Northern America, 4:00 PM CEST in Europe (3PM BST) on August 9th and 12:00 AM AEDT in Australia on August 10th!

This episode will be hosted by a special guest you all know and love, who will show you the latest trailer and tell you how to play the game?

DIRECTLY!

Make sure to watch it all the way through, because there might just be an exciting new announcement at the end!



Bayo port.. My bet.. and I would buy


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 8, 2013)

Bayonetta on the eShop seems likely.

I would buy it as well.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

Infinite Space WiiU


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2013)

Star Fox game by Kamiya announcement.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Star Fox game by Kamiya announcement.



I was just thinking about this too. 

I could see it happening.


----------



## Corran (Aug 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Bayonetta on the eShop seems likely.
> 
> I would buy it as well.



Even if they don't announce it now I think they need the first Bayonetta out on the WiiU. I'd love a working none frame dropping version of it lol


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 8, 2013)

Either way can't wait, or maybe a platinum character in smash bros?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 9, 2013)

*Platinum says special announcement coming after Wonderful 101 Nintendo Direct, not at the end*



Oh my.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2013)

So after the ND? interesting


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2013)

So how will it happen, then? Another Nintendo Direct? Twitter? Who knows.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 9, 2013)

Wii U is a sinking ship, might sell.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2013)

So you bought the system haphazardly without doing any research as to what's coming out in the future? 

Good luck getting $150 for it. And that's if you're lucky. At this point you'd be better off trading it into Gamestop, at least they have some kind of double-credit thing going on. You might get $200-$250 in in-store credit for it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 9, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> Wii U is a sinking ship, might sell.



A ship that has hardly sailed.
The other two consoles aren't even out yet.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2013)

W101 Direct starting in a few minutes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Holy crap guys the combat in this game is off the chain.

OFF THE FREAKING CHAIN.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2013)

Holy shit, that was awesome. 

Did Kamiya post the "special announcement" on his Twitter yet?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Daan Koopman‏@NintenDaan13s 
#TW101Direct - Demo coming in 40 minutes! Oh crap.

Bye bye Rayman... I have to get this game.. WHAT AN AWESOME FUCKING TRAILER.. WOW


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2013)

Missed it. Was it only a trailer?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Missed it. Was it only a trailer?



No, Kayima explained the game and then a fucking awesome trailer then Demo. wow


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2013)

‏@schillingc
Having said the W101 trailer was a bit spoilery, it also doesn't show off even a tenth of the amazing shit that happens in the game.

wow. Man I need this game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 9, 2013)

It's... it's that good? :amazed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

The new thread title is definitely going to be about this game or Kamiya


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F10vREobkSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 9, 2013)

That's some bomb-ass shit right there! Can't wait to play this!


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2013)

So the special announcement was that a demo for W101 will be up today?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2013)

The Demo is up, it seem EU & JP.......................... NoA failed us again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2013)

Saw the trailer, chuckled at the Passenger 57 reference.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> The Demo is up, it seem EU & JP.......................... NoA failed us again.



As JP Kellams said.

Sharing is Caring. Wait a Bit.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

Guess I got to buy a Wii U.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> Wii U is a sinking ship, might sell.



Buying a console and selling it is the dumbest thing to do, you will lose money and probably buy it again later down the line, might as well keep it.

And what do you mean sinking ship? Because it isn't selling to well? That doesn't mean it isn't a good console.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 9, 2013)

Welp, getting the game Day 1 now.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 9, 2013)

Not selling well =/= bad console.

Selling well =/= good console

I'm still buying a Wii U. I don't care what others say about it.

EDIT: Wonderful 101 = The Justice League of Platinum Games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 9, 2013)

Doomsayers never stopped me from getting a GC, so they can fuck if they if they think i can be swayed off the Wii U.



Malvingt2 said:


> The Demo is up, it seem EU & JP.......................... NoA failed us again.



*Ahem*



> Good morning, it's Satoru Iwata of Nintendo.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that we've just released our latest Nintendo Direct on the official YouTube channel.
> 
> ...







*The Wonderful 101 - Full length trailer at 60fps*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2013)

Game looks snazzy. I sold my Wii U on tuesday though for double credit to pay off my PS4. I'll buy another one after a price drop and some more games come out 

I guess the only thing to do in the mean time is to bulk up my Wii and Wii U library so i have something to play when i do get my next one. I already bought Pikmin 3 in anticipation of that day  its sitting on my shelf


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Inu why are you so stupid? You're going to be playing a bunch of F2P games at launch. At this rate you wont have a WiiU till fall of 2014.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

You will do the same thing with your ps4. You never learned from buying consoles during launch.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

At target if you buy a Wii U you get a 50 dollar giftcard if you buy it before the end of tomorrow, should i buy it or wait till black friday holiday deals?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Buy it now, pick up Need For speed or Monster Hunter or Pikmin 3. There are some other great titles see what target has.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> You will do the same thing with your ps4. You never learned from buying consoles during launch.



You know for someone so versed in tech you'd think he'd realize ps4 games wont be making any real next gen experinces performance wise for a while . Devs are still in last gen mindset and their development cieling has just been raised is all. 

These consoles are pretty much last gen mid high end PCs that'll start preforming better after two years under the belt. There's a reason these next gen games are 1080p 30fps.

If you get a next gen console it'd be for the next gen interface experience(WiiU provides this) playing your PS3 while you wait for the PS4 to get something more interesting than Infamous(not even a launch title)

This is part of the real reason the WiiU had trouble in the beginning. They dont understand the hardware or its variant nuances.Some devs are complaining about the challenges of multithreading on the PS4(These are PC devs so that makes it even more bizarre). They're apprehensive to learning anything new.


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 9, 2013)

Selling a console only to buy it later is just utterly stupid. Buy and keep it or don't buy it until you want one.

And with the Wii U, at least you have Wii and VC games to help with the drought of Wii U games. PS4 and Xbox One won't have that luxury.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

You right I'm most likely going to pick it up I don't want to wait.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You know for someone so versed in tech you'd think he'd realize ps4 games wont be making any real next gen experinces performance wise for a while . Devs are still in last gen mindset and their gaming cieling has just been raised is all.
> 
> These consoles are pretty much last gen mid high end PCs that'll start preforming better after two years under the belt. There's a reason these next gen games are 1080p 30fps.
> 
> ...



So true, for me it feels like the ps4 is just a better ps3 with nothing really that much better. Which is why I'm going to keep my ps3 and wait a year or 2 for the ps4. Plus the launch titles don't interest me at all on the ps4. The Wii U seems like the console that is providing something new and fun  plus the games I like the most. And  I rather get 60fps than 1080p 30fps. And most of these ps4 games are cross gen games so they don't even look that good.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 9, 2013)

If Inu sold the basic version (which i think he had before) then maybe i could kinda understand. Cause let's face it, who wouldn't want the deluxe bundle instead of sticking with a discontinued pack?

But otherwise, i keep the consoles i bought unless a legitimate revised version is out in the market. There's plenty of games on want on Wii U and PS4 to keep me occupied with them anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Anybody who believes in the foolishness of a future proof console is silly. In 5 years time you'll see devs complaining about various bottlenecks in these hardwares designs


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 9, 2013)

Well what are the bottlenecks for the PS4 though?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

But these devs are lazy, they complain about hardware but they are making the same shooters. They don't want to innovate they just want to make the games loook better to hide the crappiness.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Well what are the bottlenecks for the PS4 though?



Its GPU, the fact that its using 8 jaguar cores among other things. Sticking a dollop of Ram in it isnt going to change anything...

Especially when those parts cant effectively use it.

So yeah, they're putting their money behind a next gen interface experience


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2013)

So for me: WiiU games 2013;

Splinter Cell Blacklist
Wonderful 101
WWHD
Cod:Ghost
Watch Dogs


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Had your fill of platformers?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> So for me: WiiU games 2013;
> 
> Splinter Cell Blacklist
> Wonderful 101
> ...



Too low. 

My Wii U wishlist for games in 2013:

-Sonic Lost World
-SM3DWorld
-WWHD
-W101
-Pikmin 3
-DKTF (need moar footage thou)
-Watch Dogs (maybe)
-MH3U


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 9, 2013)

*The Wonderful 101 demo now available in North America*



:WOW :WOW :WOW


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Too low.
> 
> My Wii U wishlist for games in 2013:
> 
> ...


My list as well excluding watch dogs. I don't know about that game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

It has better animation than Assassins Creed so far^

If the combat is actually good and the games good Im getting it.

But Im getting Splinter Cell first.

Tropical Freeze is definitely what Im getting.

Im not buying mario though XD

All of you should get Need for Speed
Yo Asa when you get MH Ill help you out some


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Too low.
> 
> My Wii U wishlist for games in 2013:
> 
> ...



I am not getting Sonic maybe rent...  Same goes for Mario & DK


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

Donkey Kong is a must buy, unless you ain't man enough for it. Why not buy mario its mario?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isvcEaskklI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> If Inu sold the basic version (which i think he had before) then maybe i could kinda understand. Cause let's face it, who wouldn't want the deluxe bundle instead of sticking with a discontinued pack?
> 
> But otherwise, i keep the consoles i bought unless a legitimate revised version is out in the market. There's plenty of games on want on Wii U and PS4 to keep me occupied with them anyway.



Since your the only one wondering, your correct  I sold my basic bundle. I did so to pay off my PS4. I would have gotten 150 originally, but because there was a double credit promotion, i got 300, which was enough for me to pay it off completely. Its was a limited offer so i had to think about what i was going to do.

I didn't really want the basic bundle to begin with, and the deluxe bundle isn't going anywhere when i want to jump in again(i may even be able to get a nice deal on it). The PS4 is just a bigger priority in my mind because i know i'll be using that from day one. SMBU is the only game i had or wanted for my Wii U for like 10 months outside of my Wii purchases, and the games that will be coming out this year for PS4 i definitely know i'll be playing.




St NightRazr said:


> Its GPU, the fact that its using 8 jaguar cores among other things. Sticking a dollop of Ram in it isnt going to change anything...
> 
> Especially when those parts cant effectively use it.
> 
> So yeah, they're putting their money behind a next gen interface experience



For one complaining about my choices you don't seem to understand much about tech yourself 

Considering the PS4's GPU compute heavy design, the fact that it has a lower powered Jaguar CPU is almost irrelevant for its design. Also, your right that the amount of ram probably would not matter, if it didn't actually have the bandwidth to feel the GPU, which it does.

There are better ways to question my motives than name call and shittalk everything under the sun  Damn fanboys


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Donkey Kong is a must buy, unless you ain't man enough for it. Why not buy mario its mario?



Well... I have to be honest with myself, I can't buy all the games I want..  So I have to pick and rent...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Donkey Kong is a must buy, unless you ain't man enough for it. Why not buy mario its mario?



I have enough multiplayer games.

I also havent played Mario since 2003.

Yes I know, long ass time


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well... I have to be honest with myself, I can't buy all the games I want..  So I have to pick and rent...



I only buy games I know are going to be mainstays in my gaming library. I dont buy things just because I want to play them


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Since your the only one wondering, your correct  I sold my basic bundle. I did so to pay off my PS4. I would have gotten 150 originally, but because there was a double credit promotion, i got 300, which was enough for me to pay it off completely. Its was a limited offer so i had to think about what i was going to do.
> 
> I didn't really want the basic bundle to begin with, and the deluxe bundle isn't going anywhere when i want to jump in again(i may even be able to get a nice deal on it). The PS4 is just a bigger priority in my mind because i know i'll be using that from day one. SMBU is the only game i had or wanted for my Wii U for like 10 months outside of my Wii purchases, and the games that will be coming out this year for PS4 i definitely know i'll be playing.
> 
> ...





Oh you want to get into this dont you?

Lets go brah, I dont have any problems with you

The GPU and the CPU are pooling from shared memory, the RAM will get more usage from this ( My quips about the RAM were you hoping the PS4 had 7 gigs of memory for RAM when it cant even make full use of that to begin with)

The Jaguar cores are interesting, but its going to be a bottle neck eventually regardless. (People who bring this up to dog on the other consoles get all my derision, ALL OF IT.)

But its still more PC and less customized hardware. So you're going to get PC like performance at best(its still a console however so devs will be able to start pulling out more of the consoles strengths...in three years time 

These developers are some silly ass people is what Im really saying.

 I see you got all your money back but still PS4 400$ +whatever else you plan to buy for it. Now really doesnt seem like the time to get one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I only buy games I know are going to be mainstays in my gaming library. I dont buy things just because I want to play them



Well depend.. I don't have the cash to buy all the games, reason why I have an account with Gamefly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah me too^

I also use my library to rent older games I didnt play XD

Wonder when Red Box will start carrying more WiiU titles


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

I only buy games I know I want to keep and replay in the future. I only rent games I want to play but know I won't keep like tomb raider.  Games I want to try out but have no real interest in.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yeah me too^
> 
> I also use my library to rent older games I didnt play XD
> 
> Wonder when Red Box will start carrying more WiiU titles



You can rent games at a library?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, its how I got into the Tales Series ( even though I already owned Symphonia prier to that)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh you want to get into this dont you?
> 
> Lets go brah, I dont have any problems with you
> 
> The GPU and the CPU are pooling from shared memory, the RAM will get more usage from this ( My quips about the RAM were you hoping the PS4 had 7 gigs of memory for RAM when it cant even make full use of that to begin with)



I wasn't hoping for that. The rumored assumption was 7gb. My only hope was that it was a balanced design with the RAM to bandwidth ratio, which it is if its in the 5 to 6gb range. At 176gb's, your accessing 5.79gb per frame at 30fps and close to 3 at 60fps, which is enough. Of course, you won't need to use that much memory in every frame, or even a majority of frames in a normal AAA budget game. But a lot of ram does make it easier for smaller devs such as Jonathan Blow's studio to dump the entire game into memory so there's no reason to break up the game world into loading and streaming segments.




> The Jaguar cores are interesting, but its going to be a bottle neck eventually regardless. (People who bring this up to dog on the other consoles get all my derision, ALL OF IT.)



The devs properly splitting up their resources should not have any major bottlenecks from the hardware. There is no PS3 comparable deficiency in the PS4 as there was in the PS3.


> I see you got all your money back but still PS4 400$ +whatever else you plan to buy for it. Now really doesnt seem like the time to get one.





I actually got more, because i already had 200 down on my PS4. Getting 300 back, i was able to get 100 back and save it for other games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2013)

I do want to play the damn demo... Damn it.. I am still at work


----------



## Reyes (Aug 9, 2013)

Is the demo out yet?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2013)

The demo is up for all region... NoA put the demo up around 3pm EST


----------



## Reyes (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks like I got an excuse to turn on my Wii U after like...4 months


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have 15 days, I think without going to my WiiU and it is because I am upset with Aeon...


----------



## Reyes (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone got Pikmin 3?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Lol I've been playing monster hunter and trying to figure out how Im going to hold all of these games for my WiiU while I put down money on everything else for my games.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have 15 days, I think without going to my WiiU and it is because I am upset with Aeon...



What did he do?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

People on miiverse are so talented, they can draw so good.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

You saw that Lugia right?

Jesus.

Makes me want to buy the 4 dollar app.

But I didnt do much with Colors 3D so....

But its cheap...

But I have other things to buy.....


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2013)

Tried getting Pikmin 3 again, to no avail.

I really should've pre-ordered.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Cool down the rage in your heart with a chilling session of Art Academy Death Kun.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't need Art Academy, but I will play SMT4.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You saw that Lugia right?
> 
> Jesus.
> 
> ...



Yes I did, makes me want to do that as well but I can't draw but I love looking at other people's art.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2013)

^

Stop with the video game movies, kickstarter.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2013)

Kickstarter

stahp


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh god, this is a disaster, i'm sure nintendo will shut it down.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2013)

I love the demo... Must buy W101


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

I was about to post that in the Zelda thread since they were all talking about Metroid


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2013)

I am not that good with Wonder Green aka Gun.......... but Wonder Blue is awesome..

Edit: Great title, Winny


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 9, 2013)

Dat new thread title.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 10, 2013)

Proof that platinum can do no wrong  it pisses me off that they get low sales


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 10, 2013)

Has their ever been a Platnum game that actually sold well?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 10, 2013)

Forever cursed with low sales 

How much did Metal Gear Rising sell?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 10, 2013)

Also apparently Wonderful 101 is Platinum most expense game.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 10, 2013)

Wait never mind, it has Platinum longest dev time


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Has their ever been a Platnum game that actually sold well?



What do you call selling well?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 10, 2013)

Like, not bombing or making a profit?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Like, not bombing or making a profit?



Bayonetta ? 

I dont think these guys would be making too many games if they were not making profits.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Dokiz1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Played the demo....damnn.


I will buy it for sure, I might even pre order it. But fuck, not only GTA V had to come out in the same month, but almost the same day too. god damnit. One of them will have to wait a little... 101 most likely, unfortunately.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2013)

You guys are making not being able to get a WiiU currently really, really hard. 

It's already like getting punched in the gut whenever I walk past a copy of Pikmin 3 when I'm at WalMart.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 10, 2013)

Dokiz1 said:


> Played the demo....damnn.
> 
> 
> I will buy it for sure, I might even pre order it. But fuck, not only GTA V had to come out in the same month, but almost the same day too. god damnit. One of them will have to wait a little... 101 most likely, unfortunately.



I guess Violent was wrong lol.

And buy wonderful101 it needs the sales more than GTA V lol.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 10, 2013)

Shirker said:


> You guys are making not being able to get a WiiU currently really, really hard.
> 
> It's already like getting punched in the gut whenever I walk past a copy of Pikmin 3 when I'm at WalMart.



I feel the same way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I guess Violent was wrong lol.
> 
> And buy wonderful101 it needs the sales more than GTA V lol.



He usually is.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 10, 2013)

How is Violent "usually wrong"? He's one of the few people around here that isn't a complete fanboy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 10, 2013)

And he doesn't come across as condescending when getting to his point, unlike the usual suspects from  certain forum websites.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 10, 2013)

He just has a different viewpoint most of the time because his head is full of fluffy bunnies.

He has the weirdest discussions lol.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> How is Violent "usually wrong"? He's one of the few people around here that isn't a complete fanboy.



That's why he's wrong. He's a witch!


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm usually wrong because I don't have the same opinions as the great Unlosing Ranger . 

I dont even get what I am wrong about D:


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 10, 2013)

Neither do I, I just kinda jumped into this blindly.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 10, 2013)

You are wrong because you said that GTA V won't effect the sales of Rayman Legends but it effected the sales of a bigger title Wonderful101 where the guy choose GTA V over wonderful101 lol.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 10, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> You are wrong because you said that GTA V won't effect the sales of Rayman Legends but it effected the sales of a bigger title Wonderful101 where the guy choose GTA V over wonderful101 lol.




I mean in the grand scheme of things, of course. 

I've never looked at Wonderful 101 as a bigger game than Rayman Legends though. Rayman legends would be the heavy favorite to outsell it I would think considering it is multiplat and already branded.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm usually wrong because I don't have the same opinions as the great Unlosing Ranger .
> 
> I dont even get what I am wrong about D:


WITCH! WITCH! WITCH!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Has their ever been a Platnum game that actually sold well?



Bayonetta is by far their best selling game. 1.3 million legitimate retail copies in 2012.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Xenoblade $89.99 price tag campaign*

Gamestop has the game available like almost everywhere in my area for the used version..



also wow to the info added it: 

they are trying really hard


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 10, 2013)

I find it funny that Gamestop sells it used for $90. That's eBay-level scumbaggery.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 10, 2013)

LelGamestop


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I find it funny that Gamestop sells it used for $90. *That's eBay-level scumbaggery*.



I know right? amazed me that they can get away with this... Bullshit man..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 10, 2013)

all it is is de prophitz


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I know right? amazed me that they can get away with this... Bullshit man..



It's market price....feel free to find Xenoblade somewhere else for cheaper.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 10, 2013)

I should have pre-ordered Xenoblade last year, fuck me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> It's market price....feel free to find Xenoblade somewhere else for cheaper.


 good point..  I am good with my two copy..



Asa-Kun said:


> I should have pre-ordered Xenoblade last year, fuck me.


 lol too bad for you


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 10, 2013)

Lel is GAF perpetrating the rumor that they opened the reprinted copies and sells them as used? 

And if Nintendo reprinted, why arent they selling it via there site?Do they not want to piss of GameStop?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> good point..  I am good with my two copy..
> 
> lol too bad for you



I just pirated it myself. Was willing to buy it but it has been sold out for ages here.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2013)

Did small little preview for Wonderful 101, can't wait for it! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF-l9sRRV9M&lc=97TfEs2FWV4IrBWFwYXUI2PTFtGCVVyvuEE_R79xmp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I find it funny that Gamestop sells it used for $90. That's eBay-level scumbaggery.



Funny how everybody treats microsoft like douchebags for  initially banning used games when these companies are taking advantage of it as well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 11, 2013)

^Or tell Monolith Soft to make an HD port.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 11, 2013)

If Monolith- Soft can make new better games why waste time on xenoblade?
Might as well they build their reputation first before jumping back so quickly.
Xenoblade, Last story and Pandora's tower  unfortunately found itself on the wrong console. We can only hope Nintendo can fix that problem now but HD re-makes aren't going to work this time around at least not for games that weren't all that popular in the first place.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes but this is correct, Nintendo should have really reprinted it. and its their fault that it became apart of operation rainfall to begin with, their fault that operation rainfall was even a thing. Im not gonna blame any retail outlet for trying to make a profit when they make about 2 dollars on new games, and the publishers take the rest. Hence everyone looking for trade in services. Customer reacts positively, retail chain can sell the product for the price they set and gain a net sum although Gamestop does take it too far.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2013)

I am really amazed with the all the details gamestop has on their site about Xenoblade.  It is really well done..



Canute87 said:


> If Monolith- Soft can make new better games why waste time on xenoblade?
> Might as well they build their reputation first before jumping back so quickly.
> *Xenoblade, Last story and Pandora's tower  unfortunately found itself on the wrong console.* We can only hope Nintendo can fix that problem now but HD re-makes aren't going to work this time around at least not for games that weren't all that popular in the first place.



I disagree with you. They were all on the correct console.  You can make a case with The Last Story to be on the WiiU instead of the Wii because the Upad seems perfect for the gameplay.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 11, 2013)

^Plus they actually sold well, so this "wrong console" dong shouldn't be taken into value.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 11, 2013)

Xenoblade wouldnt have been the same game on any other console(technical limitations made them really work the machine, theres much you can learn from that as a developer and grow from)

Pandora's tower was a motion control game.

Motion control=WiiMote or bust.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Xenoblade wouldnt have been the same game on any other console(technical limitations made them really work the machine, theres much you can learn from that as a developer and grow from)
> 
> Pandora's tower was a motion control game.
> 
> Motion control=WiiMote or bust.




I think he was implying it should have been a Wii-U game.

Also, the PS3's PSMove is basically just a Wii Motion plus, .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 11, 2013)

Its a giant dildo.

its prickly like one.

I dont want to hold two dildos.


Amazon is quite on the uptake, they have a pre-order deal for Batman where you get 20$ off (since it doesnt have the multiplayer mode.lol)


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 11, 2013)

What happened to psmove ?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> If Monolith- Soft can make new better games why waste time on xenoblade?
> Might as well they build their reputation first before jumping back so quickly.
> Xenoblade, Last story and Pandora's tower  unfortunately found itself on the wrong console. We can only hope Nintendo can fix that problem now but HD re-makes aren't going to work this time around at least not for games that weren't all that popular in the first place.



Those games wouldn't have sold on the other systems, the only problem with those games were they weren't advertised and the only people who bought them were project rainfall people


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 11, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> What happened to psmove ?



it's still there


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 11, 2013)

Any good games for it?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 12, 2013)

*Iwata - Wii U pricing isn't an issue, but lack of software is*



> "If the price is actually an issue [with Wii U], then there is some contradiction between the current sales balance between the Basic and Premium versions of the Wii U. The basic version should have sold a lot, but the fact of the matter is that people are buying more of the premium version. So the issue is not there. I understand that the real issue is the lack of software, and the only solution is to provide the mass-market with a number of quality software titles." - Iwata


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Source says GameStop printed copies of Xenoblade, labeled them as pre-owned with $90 price tag*



> Xenoblade has become increasingly tougher to find as of late. On eBay, you’ll see prices that extend into the $100 range.
> 
> So it’s rather fishy how, after mostly being out of stock on GameStop for a few months, the game reappeared. Not only has it been available online, but stores have seemingly acquired new stock as well.
> 
> ...





*Extreme GameStop Pricing Leaves Some Fans Calling Scam*



> GameStop is charging a whopping $90 for used copies of a Wii game—and it's leading some fans to voice some serious suspicions about how it got back in stock.
> 
> Xenoblade Chronicles, a Nintendo-published RPG that came out for the Wii in April of 2012, has become something of a collector's item for several reasons: only a limited number of copies were printed, for one, and the game was only sold through GameStop and Nintendo's online store. Copies of the game have proven tough to snag, and although it originally sold for $50, hawkers are getting much more on used game marketplaces like eBay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 12, 2013)

>Nintendo has been asked for a comment

Re-print motherfuckers.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 12, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Any good games for it?




I dont think so. Mainly just the Just Dance type of stuff.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 12, 2013)

But it seem that Nintendo did reprint lol... They don't have to announce such or a PR. Just a few companies did that tho, for example Atlus..  this case with Gamestop is so stupid..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2013)

gamestop doesn't reprint games..the manufacturer does...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 12, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> gamestop doesn't reprint games..the manufacturer does...



I think people are confused with that, I believe Nintendo did reprint but they don't have to say it or announced it to the world that they did.  They just need to ship the copies to Gamestop.  The weird thing is that it is not available on the Nintendo web site 

also



> if it is genuinely a reprint, Nintendo either did the actual reprint (as I don't think they've ever contracted out manufacturing of first party titles) or at absolute least they would have had to license to whomever ran the print run.
> 
> With that being said, your second part is true.. I mean they can't stop a company from jacking up the price.. I think the only legal pricing tactic in the US is MAP (minimum advertised price).
> 
> If a site runs a story on this (though a pretty weak story), at the very least someone should call Nintendo and ask if they are aware of any of this or if they indeed licensed or sent out a further printing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Jason Schreier*



> Here's an email I just got from an ex-GameStop employee:
> 
> I used to work at both the GameStop warehouse and in a store. They do this quite often where they sit on a game, remove the original wrapping, and sell it as used. In the past, however, the game is cheaper than what it would be new. This seems like their way of cashing in on this rare item. Another issue with this is that if GameStop sells them "used" then GameStop receives all the profits. As of right now there is nothing to force payment to publisher or developer when they sells used copy of a game. This is one of the more dirty things I've seen GameStop do to not only a customer but a company that allowed them to sell the game exclusively.



one of his comments in the Kotaku article


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh so they had these copies of Xenoblade just sitting there that they never used?

From when NIntendo sent them back in and masked them behind the tradeback deal run they had on Xenoblade?
They've pretty much been supporting barnes and noble for a while lol.They must not have too much money


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Jason Schreier*
> 
> 
> 
> one of his comments in the Kotaku article



break any deals there are had and sell them digitally undermining their used sales.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 12, 2013)

This my friends is why Kamiya is one of my favorite game devs of all time.

OF ALL TIME.

The dude is just so on point on so many things.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 12, 2013)

I finally got Pikmin 3!  I'm gonna try to beat SMT4 first before I start Pikmin 3 or M&L: Dream Team. I'm close to the end, should be done in a couple days.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 12, 2013)

Is SMT4 worth getting Deathkun sensei


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 12, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Is SMT4 worth getting Deathkun sensei



Yes                                    .


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 12, 2013)

This is weird, why isn't nntendo seling more copies? Are they allowing gamestop to do this?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 12, 2013)

Have you played any other game in the series before? If not, be aware that it's challenging and unforgiving, the battles are first-person and it mainly uses sprites. I shouldn't really have to point out those details, but some people are so fickle that they "can't stand" first-person battles or sprites because "it's 2013, Atlus should get with the times."


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't care about sprites I still play my ds/gba and graphics don't phase me, but I never liked any first person view game but I'll give it a chance, I never played a SMT game before.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 12, 2013)

The exploration is in third-person view, but the battles are first-person.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 12, 2013)

You're going to love SMT^

I really like how they set it up with demons being able to manifest in this world via program.(always loved SMT)

But SMTIV is 3rd person dungeon crawling not first person.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 12, 2013)

They have that demo?, cool I'll play that after I beat kid icarus for the second time. And I love RPGs, so I'm sure i'lll enjoy it as long as the music is good.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 12, 2013)

The music is EXCELLENT.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 12, 2013)

Then I'll love the game, music in video games are so underrated and underappreciated these days.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 12, 2013)

You'd love xenoblade too.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 12, 2013)

Wish I could play it but now I have to rely on emulators to play it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 13, 2013)

The Toll rings and he hath spoken


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 13, 2013)

Damn it, next year?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2013)

I guess we will wait another year for P5 on PS3


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesome hope it comes out on the Wii U.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 13, 2013)

It could still be 3DS, since we have these two to link the possibility. 

Remember this?



Now link it back to a couple months earlier in the SAME YEAR of P5's development status:

*Atlus Confirms Persona 5 Under Development*



>2010

Get my drift?


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Is SMT4 worth getting Deathkun sensei


Demons are fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2013)

I would hate it if on the 3DS.

Plus isn't Persona 5 being made with the engine they made for Catherine, can that even run on the 3DS?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 13, 2013)

I wouldn't. Make it happen Atlus. 

I heard it was a different one, but who knows.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2013)

It will be a 3D remake of the first one


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind a spin-off or a port (like P4 Golden) coming to 3DS, but Persona 5 proper should be PS4 (or if it does go to Nintendo, then Wii U at least). Especially if it's somewhat of a continuation of 3 and 4 in a way (I haven't played P4 Arena yet, but I heard it hints at this), it would be weird to go to another company's handheld. That's some KH: Chain of Memories bullshit right there (sure, you can play KH 2 without playing CoM but you'd get confused by a few things like Namine. Thankfully CoM did a PS2 release later). People like to follow the continuity but not all of them can afford every fucking system out there.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 13, 2013)

I can see the 3DS Persona game being an even more souped up version of Persona 3 FES. Isn't the Persona 3 movie coming out later this year in Japan or something?


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I can see the 3DS Persona game being an even more souped up version of Persona 3 FES. Isn't the Persona 3 movie coming out later this year in Japan or something?



Oh, that would be sweet. I have the second version for the PS2 but never got a PSP so I couldn't play the female MC, so a 3DS version would be great.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 13, 2013)

Persona 5 on the PS4 is never gonna happen.Not with the  way Atlus does business


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 14, 2013)

You mean where they put games on every platform that sells including even 360 which most jap devs dont bother to do?  There's nothing stopping them from a next gen release regardless of whether i think PS5 is coming to PS4 or not.

also, i should say that thoughtsof is not gonna last long on gaf if he's calling into question the mods tactics for vetting


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 14, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Awesome hope it comes out on the Wii U.



Nope Altus likes to make money.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 14, 2013)

That's why SMTxFE exists? Or even P4G that was on a different platform which has been bombing for a while now? Let's take those rose-tinted glasses off shall we.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 14, 2013)

But Persona 4 Golden sold pretty well. There's some games that really show their brand power in the vita due to the handheld gaming culture of japan. That's why Muramasa: The Demon Blade sold much more on the Vita than it ever did on the Wii.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2013)

What a damn BS move


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 14, 2013)

They also consider Metroid Prime Trilogy a "vintage" game and plan on bringing it back in stock soon as well. 



The sad thing is that if it isn't obnoxiously expensive I'll probably buy it. I really want Metroid Prime Trilogy. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> But Persona 4 Golden sold pretty well. There's some games that really show their brand power in the vita due to the handheld gaming culture of japan. That's why Muramasa: The Demon Blade sold much more on the Vita than it ever did on the Wii.



Which is why Persona 5 will be on the 3DS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jason Schreier‏@jasonschreier
Front page of GameStop's website right now. Such good guys! pic.twitter.com/D4iSh27etV


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 14, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> That's why SMTxFE exists? Or even P4G that was on a different platform which has been bombing for a while now? Let's take those rose-tinted glasses off shall we.



Except persona 4G is an HD version of an already released persona title. And SMTxFE is a collaboration so think again . 

Altus will never release a mainline persona title on wii u. Keep dreaming son.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2013)

Persona hasn't been all that since Persona 2 anyway


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2013)

Should you pick up Pikmin? I will tell you! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgpbIdJsqP0&lc=xO9s415Pghf4w_gDvM4kRMGqWn0tZ7PRta1bUJcGRtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2013)

The story is on the item descriptions I would believe


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 14, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Altus will never release a mainline persona title on wii u. Keep dreaming son.



Prove it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 14, 2013)

RPGs barely sell now so for them to make a profit they have to release them on handhelds were it doesn't take a lot of money to produce.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 14, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You mean where they put games on every platform that sells including even 360 which most jap devs dont bother to do?  There's nothing stopping them from a next gen release regardless of whether i think PS5 is coming to PS4 or not.
> 
> also, i should say that thoughtsof is not gonna last long on gaf if he's calling into question the mods tactics for vetting


I said Persona 5.

Persona 6 maybe lol. Not 5.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But Persona 4 Golden sold pretty well. There's some games that really show their brand power in the vita due to the handheld gaming culture of japan. That's why Muramasa: The Demon Blade sold much more on the Vita than it ever did on the Wii.



Its better on the vita too.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 14, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> RPGs barely sell now so for them to make a profit they have to release them on handhelds were it doesn't take a lot of money to produce.



That's not really true. Tales, Fallout, Mass Effect, Elder Scrolls, Paper Mario, Final Fantasy all sell well still to my knowledge. 

Xenoblade sold well as well, just wasn't stocked well in NA.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 14, 2013)

Xenoblade sold the most in North America^ 

As a Gamestop exclusive.


So if Nintendo sent them more stock they'd have even more sales


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 15, 2013)

If they sold Xenoblade everywhere it would have sold better, why just gamestop?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 15, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> If they sold Xenoblade everywhere it would have sold better, why just gamestop?



Nintendo wouldn't even localize the game until people _literally begged them for it._

They obviously had no faith in it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 15, 2013)

Nintendo of America is gone for a reason^


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Nintendo wouldn't even localize the game until people _literally begged them for it._
> 
> They obviously had no faith in it.



Yeah, even Nintendo didn't believe in their own console.  But Iwata is at NOA though.  Let's see what madness he tries to pull.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah, Nintendo of American didn't believe in the Jrpg's trio... I think NoA felt the need to do it at the end because of what Nintendo of Europe did. NoE not only believe that those games will sell, they felt there was a market for it.  NoE deserved all the credit for Xenoblade, The Last Story and Pandora's Tower.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 15, 2013)

Pikmin 3 looks beautiful.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 15, 2013)

Well now they are localizing everything, even games I never thought like Burst game with the boobs.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 15, 2013)

perfect theme =]
[youtube]UEKs6Muo2pE[/youtube]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Pikmin 3 looks beautiful.



It does       .


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 15, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah, Nintendo of American didn't believe in the Jrpg's trio... I think NoA felt the need to do it at the end because of what Nintendo of Europe did. NoE not only believe that those games will sell, they felt there was a market for it.  NoE deserved all the credit for Xenoblade, The Last Story and Pandora's Tower.



Makes me wonder if that operation rainfall was the reason why Iwata took over.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Ubisoft: The Wii U GamePad Advantage - Splinter Cell Blacklist Video*

[YOUTUBE]gsKN-bHSmoE[/YOUTUBE]

I am picking up this next week..


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 15, 2013)

Awesome can't wait.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KNA9HaWVdVs[/YOUTUBE]
free 3ds XL


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 15, 2013)

Why doesn't Nintendo give us more trailers of WWHD? Or better yet, a Skyward Sword HD without the need for shitty motion plus  Im not buying that contraption for one game!!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 15, 2013)

If you dont have Wii Motion plus remote you're a fucking numbskull.

Just saying.

Shit you can get a pack in with Red Steel 2 for 28$


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> If you dont have Wii Motion plus remote you're a fucking numbskull.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Shit you can get a pack in with Red Steel 2 for 28$



cant tell if youre being serious lol.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 15, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> cant tell if youre being serious lol.



Look at the tone of Inu's post and you'll have an answer


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 17, 2013)

Got my 30 dollar credit on my 3ds what are some good eshop games to buy?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2013)

Should have put that on the WiiU^

Umm... there is a lot. you could spend it all and get a dungeon crawler like unchained blades, wait for things like Ace Attorney or get some arcadey type shooters like Nano Assault Neo ( which is on sale) or Kokuga.

IF you like puzzle games get crashmo, I liked Dillons Rolling western myself, uhh you could try denpa men but I've yet to play it due to pricing.

Or you could wait for the Sega classics to come on VC. There are actually quite a few VC titles Im raring to have a go at.




LMAO EUROGAMERS SHIT REVIEW HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 19, 2013)

For some of you guys who are having problems being able to afford Rayman Legends while getting some other stuff like GTA, it is only 40 dollars on Steam and you also get a free copy of Rayman Origins if you're interested.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Activision bringing Call of Duty: Ghosts to Wii U to help the platform succeed*

?The driving force behind us bringing Ghosts to the Wii U is the same as every other platform, it?s just we want to do everything we can to make the first-party successful. Obviously if they?re successful, that?s good for our business, that?s been our strategy in the past, we?ve been a very kind of platform agnostic company. We generally try to be wherever our gamers want to play. So we thought if our content can help the Wii U and Nintendo gain some momentum, then we wanted to do that.? - Activision publishing CEO Eric Hirshberg 



*RUMOR - Nintendo was behind the Call of Duty: Ghosts announcement delay*

Emily Rogers @Emi1yRogers
Forgot to share this: Reason for Activision delaying Wii U announcement for Ghosts is because they were waiting on something from Nintendo.

Emily Rogers @Emi1yRogers
From what I understand, Activision waited for Nintendo to give them an 'approval' on something. That delayed announcement of Wii U version.

Emily Rogers @Emi1yRogers
Delaying Blops 2 announcement was a different situation. That was strategically delayed to create buzz at Nintendo's September conference


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2013)

Pikmin 3 sold 115k in its first week in North America, apparently.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 20, 2013)

Considering Nintendo is only shipping 30k units of Wonderful 101 in Japan, they probably hope that America and Europe has the brunt of the total sales.

It's going to sell like shit either way, another Okami, it looks. Shame.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2013)

It's always a shame when good games go unrecognized.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 20, 2013)

Kamiya seems to keep working on games regardless of sales so I'm not that worried about him bailing out soon, he's not showing signs of stopping triple A development unlike Mikami or Miyamoto, for example. And there's always Bayonetta 2, the sequel to their best selling game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

anyway one else is getting Wonderful 101 this September?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2013)

You bet you're ass I am.

People should go get splinter cell too.. 
 Or wait for watchdogs, Or pick up rayman for the multiplayer while I amuse myself with Sonic and Donkey Kong


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2013)

*Guys you have to read this*



Like holy crap, am tearing up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Ubisoft on early Wii U adoption: 'we believe in Nintendo'*



> Ubisoft will continue to develop for Nintendo Wii U despite the console's poor sales ? as well as continue to be early adopters of new hardware ? due to the company's dedication to exploring new ways of gaming, EMEA managing director Alain Corre told Polygon.
> 
> Corre said that the Wii U's struggle to get off the ground almost one year after its launch has not affected its treatment of the upcoming PlayStation 4 and Xbox One; rather, Ubisoft is eager to work with new technologies and will continue to try and be the first out of the gate to develop games for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 22, 2013)

It's the first time two consoles come out at the same time? Uh Ubisoft, unless I'm misunderstanding you then you're forgetting about the PS3 and the Wii coming out the same year.

Also, I'm getting my Wii U this Saturday (yeah! ), but I played the ZombiU demo at a friend's house and thought the touch-screen usage was one of the better ones I've seen. The eyes are meant to focus on the screen for most of the playthrough which is what I prefer. Compare to Rayman Legends demo where the Murphy sections force you to look completely at the touch screen and just swipe/push the screen instead of playing the game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

Zombiu is a good game, it is a little bit hard so a warning..


----------



## Reyes (Aug 22, 2013)

It's sad Zombiu won't get a sequel


----------



## Reyes (Aug 22, 2013)

More Wind Waker HD details 


> Triforce quest – the five Triforce pieces can now be grabbed directly
> Only the remaining three require translated charts instead of eight
> Hero Mode available from the start
> Picto Box has been upgraded
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hero mode is good news.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 22, 2013)

Any conformation about the Wind Waker Bundle?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

not confirmation yet but Kotaku has proof that is coming.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2013)

Man Kotaku dont know shit.

I have confirmation that we will be getting one.

We are also getting another bundle that is rather interesting


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 22, 2013)

Taking pictures of yourself in WWHD seems like a great feature to me, it's exactly the kind of idea Nintendo needs to show the worth of the tablet.

I hope we'll see more neat stuff like that in the future.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 22, 2013)

When does Wonderful 101 come out again?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 22, 2013)

Zidane said:


> When does Wonderful 101 come out again?



Tomorrow/the day after tomorrow for everywhere except North America.

NA gets it September 15th, almost a month later.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 22, 2013)

Zidane said:


> When does Wonderful 101 come out again?



September 15th iirc.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 23, 2013)

The triforce hunt sounds pretty balanced now but the Hero mode is almost surreal. Harder hits and you can only heal through potions? Stop taking those crazy pills, Nintendo. You're actually adding difficulty to fucking modern day Zelda.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 23, 2013)

thank god for hero mode


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 23, 2013)

No hearts in hero mode sounds excellent, it actually gives potions a use for once.

I think Hero mode being unlocked from the start should be standard for Zelda games though, don't make me play through the entire game to get it when by then I'll have expended any desire to play through the game a second time.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2013)

All the adjustments to Windwaker HD are awesome. I can understand why some people are griping that it's more expensive than other remakes, but I think we all know that everyone who likes Zelda is either happy to pay $50 (?) for it or they were intent on waiting for the price to drop anyway.

I'm happy to shell out the cash, Windwaker is one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 23, 2013)

Decades later we still have ignorant cynics justifying why Nintendo should go third party, even when their past consoles couldn't do that (and Wii U certainly will not even if it does worse than GC). What a wonderful industry we live in.

^I never bought WW on GC (nor do i want to after the pain in the ass that was sailing when i borrowed a copy before), so WWHD should do it for me with these kind of improvements. I still wish i wasn't $60 though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2013)

*GameStop says holiday 2013 is key for Wii U, sees potential for improved performance thanks to upcoming titles*

Michael P. Hogan, executive VP of strategic business and brand development at GameStop, had new insight for Wii U during a recent financial call. 

Holiday 2013 will be a ?key? period for the console, according to Hogan:


*We?ve been asked a number of times about the performance of the Wii U and how that factors into the model projections. In previous versions of the model, we assumed the success rate for the new 2013 consoles, the Sony and Microsoft consoles, at 80% to 85% of prior generation. Based upon what we knew at the time however, we had modeled the Wii U at a much lower multiple of prior generation sales for both hardware and software. Thus, we already had very conservative assumptions for the Wii U. And at launch, the Wii U exceeded those expectations. They all since then have been softer, but the key will be holiday 2013 performance.*

Hogan also addressed the Wii U?s struggles, once again highlighting the importance of new games. GameStop?s own research has indicated that the lack of prominent software is the top reason for consumers? disinterest. But with big releases scheduled to arrive over the next few months and leading into the holidays, Hogan said: *?we do see the potential for significantly improved performance this fall and holiday.?*

*It is worth noting that in our PowerUp Rewards consumer research, the No. 1 reason consumers give for not yet purchasing the Wii U is the limited number of new games for this console. Post E3, we are excited about the number of new games from Nintendo, and we do see the potential for significantly improved performance this fall and holiday.*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> All the adjustments to Windwaker HD are awesome. I can understand why some people are griping that it's more expensive than other remakes, but I think we all know that everyone who likes Zelda is either happy to pay $50 (?) for it or they were intent on waiting for the price to drop anyway.



It looks like a cool remake with nice additions and a couple not so nice but the price is a bit steep. Even if I had a WiiU right now, I'd wait for a price drop, it's not that urgent of a purchase. There's not a difference in quality like say, Resident Evil 1 and REmake.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2013)

Speaking of REmake, Nintendo should call up Capcom and start talking about an HD REmake.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Speaking of REmake, Nintendo should call up Capcom and start talking about an HD REmake.



I always thought RE2 with RE4 mechanics would be a sure winner.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2013)

RE(2)make would most likely be multiplat, though, unless Nintendo struck a deal with Capcom. As it stands, Resident Evil 0 and REmake are forever Nintendo exclusive. So they should release a bundle with HD remasters of RE0 and REmake to help boost WiiU sales.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 23, 2013)

Don't think that's gonna attract people into buying a wii U especially if it's just a HD remake.  RE4 brought in a new era,  going back now to it's old style just wouldn't make sense, it's inferior. 

It's like rockstar going back to it's top down view of GTA.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 23, 2013)

I would buy the shit out of a HD Fatal Frame collection for the Wii U. It's actually possible since Nintendo co-owns the franchise now, now if only they would bring it over here in the US.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2013)

*EA insist relationship with Nintendo is tremendous [no Wiiu games for now]*

“You know I think we’ll have a great relationship with Microsoft for the foreseeable future. But I also don’t think that means we won’t have a great relationship with Sony. I mean at the end of the day we’re a platform agnostic company. We have great relationships with Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo. There’s different things we do with different partners on different titles and different franchises.

We’re not building for Nintendo right now, but we have a tremendous relationship with them and have had a long relationship with them, and should it make sense for us to do so in the future we’ll absolutely roll that into the plan.”


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2013)

You should clarify that its EA Sports not all of EA.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You should clarify that its EA Sports not all of EA.



well, it is a sub brand from them.. EA is EA for me.. fool of jerks


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2013)

EA sports isnt making any WiiU games.

So say EA sports isnt making sport games for the WiiU this year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, EA is not making any game for the Wiiu. EA sport is making games for the Wii & 3DS.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bJOGA8GCVHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well, EA is not making any game for the Wiiu. EA sport is making games for the Wii & 3DS.



Ea Sports=//= EA.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bundle confirmed and with unique Gamepad.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2013)

Well shit, that's awesome.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, got my Wii U today. Got things to do tonight so I won't be able to check the system and Nintendoland out until tomorrow but looking forward to it.

Also was relieved, when I bought the cashier mentioned the update requiring Internet access and we don't have Wi-Fi (I am going to get an adapter to fix that soon). Then she double-checked and said the newer models have the update already included so that's a relief.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 24, 2013)

Ahahaha

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wplnqlqUD4#t=25[/youtube]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 25, 2013)

So awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2013)

Dude, this went thermonuclear. Not even Okami bombed this hard.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 26, 2013)

Didn't we have a report that says that the first shipment of W101 is 30k?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2013)

Something like that. What pisses me off about the current Nintendo fanbase is that they don't buy anything NOT-Nintendo on their console. Anything outside their established first party, exclusive or not, has a huge chance of selling like shit. The Yakuza HD release also sold miserably.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't forget Sonic damnit. 

I'm still going to wait for actual numbers, if it at least sold anywhere near 30k then it isn't quite a bomba. But that rank at 16 place doesn't inspire me with too much confidence.

As for Yakuza HD flopping, i don't blame Wii U owners not getting one considering Sega shot themselves in the foot by stating no further plans for the series on the platform.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2013)

Sonic sells on whatever platform it's in, he's a gaming icon. He's the obvious exception to the rule. 

And I have no idea why no more future support would affect Yakuza sales that profoundly if the HD package was perfectly optimized with actual interesting ideas incorporated into the tablet, it's a perfectly good game, it's just another case of buyer apathy and why developers take less and less chances on the WiiU.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2013)

Platinum curse strikes again


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 26, 2013)

Guys?

Are you serious idiots?

Do you seriously believe conception II sold at least 18,000K copies on the Vita?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 26, 2013)

Well I am doing my part. I got SC:B and next stop is W101


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sonic sells on whatever platform it's in, he's a gaming icon. He's the obvious exception to the rule.
> 
> And I have no idea why no more future support would affect Yakuza sales that profoundly if the HD package was perfectly optimized with actual interesting ideas incorporated into the tablet, it's a perfectly good game, it's just another case of buyer apathy and why developers take less and less chances on the WiiU.



In the West sure, and mostly on Nintendo platforms (but i cannot remember what it was like with other multiplat Sonic games that sold in the 6th generations on different platforms not named GBA/GC).

That's not hard to figure out at all, why shell out money for two re-released HD if that's all you're getting on the platform? Those features of meaningless if a developer had zero plans to do more than that from the get-go. I'd say it's a combination of lack of extensive marketing (i'm talking about games from the ground up, not HD ports), third parties cutting fucking content just becuz, late ports that are sent out to die and give out excuses from said-devs on not bothering anymore on a Nintendo platform, and Nintendo being rather shady with some of their practices.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2013)

> That's not hard at all to figure out, why shell out money for two re-released HD if that's all you're getting on the platform?



Seriously?

This is enough reason not to buy a good HD release? When sales actually dictate support and nothing else? Are we buying games or making long term investments?

Jesus Christ, I really must be getting old. Might as well not buy Wonderful 101 because you sure as fuck aren't getting another one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 26, 2013)

Didnt Yakuza HD run kinda meh anyway?

Yakuza's quite popular with girls for some odd reason.

Besides its a port of a PS2 game that was on the PS3

In Japan.

Of course its not going to break the shipment numbers


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 26, 2013)

I need to pre order Watch Dogs from Amazon, asap... and I have to say SC:B on the Wiiu is so good with the gamepad.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 26, 2013)

Didn't Yakuza 1+2 HD come out on PS3 as well? I bet most people bought that version because the chances of the WiiU getting the other games is almost nothing.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 26, 2013)

Yakuza 1+2 HD was supposed to be a test to see if there was interest for the series on the Wii U. It didn't even manage to chart in the top 50 software units sold the week it released.

Realistically it was never going to do that well, but excusing the poor sales with "We weren't going to see the other games anyway" is hypocritical.

We'll see how bad W101 did on Wednesday, hopefully it will perform better in other regions, I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 26, 2013)

The first shipment was only 30k.

If it sold most of that, good for them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 26, 2013)

Nibel ‏@Nibellion 
TW101 sold like 30% of its initial 30k shipment - I won't forget this, Kyoto

Ok.. that is mega flop


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2013)

Platinum Games curse confirmed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 26, 2013)

Im buying the game digitally seems to run better that way


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm still buying it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 26, 2013)

@1st Tsurugi. How is commen sense hypocritical? If you were handed a gimped version of a multiplatform game in terms of content for little reasons whatsoever, then would you bend over and let the same company take it with your own cash, or just say "fuck it" and let them wonder why "X version of this game" flopped compared to the others? This isn't rocket science. If we were talking about games like Rayman Legends or Watch Dogs then that would be a different story.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Seriously?
> 
> This is enough reason not to buy a good HD release? When sales actually dictate support and nothing else? Are we buying games or making long term investments?
> 
> Jesus Christ, I really must be getting old. Might as well not buy Wonderful 101 because you sure as fuck aren't getting another one.



Yes?

This is about a rereleased HD port, not with just that and a new game. So yes, it isn't enough incentive and Japan already agrees with my case quite clearly.

...........

Anyway, darn for W101.  Hopefully it sells through it's 30k shipments in other regions.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 26, 2013)

Kamiya has expressed interest in creating a sequel to W101, but I'd rather let Nintendo have him work on Star Fox or something. I'm perfectly content with W101 being an off-the-wall standalone Nintendo game. At least it wasn't another Wii Music.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 26, 2013)

If W101 sold so little, it might not even chart. That's...pretty sad.



Asa-Kun said:


> @1st Tsurugi. How is commen sense hypocritical? If you were handed a gimped version of a multiplatform game in terms of content for little reasons whatsoever, then would you bend over and let the same company take it with your own cash, or just say "fuck it" and let them wonder why "X version of this game" flopped compared to the others? This isn't rocket science. If we were talking about games like Rayman Legends or Watch Dogs then that would be a different story.



What are you talking about? This was Wii U owner's chance to prove they were interested in having a series like Yakuza on their console, and they completely blew it yet again.

Notions like "it wasn't going to sell anyway" become self fulfilling prophecies when you use them to justify not purchasing the game. I'm not aware of there being any technical issues with the port, so I don't really see that as an excuse.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Kamiya has expressed interest in creating a sequel to W101, but I'd rather let Nintendo have him work on *Star Fox* or something. I'm perfectly content with W101 being an off-the-wall standalone Nintendo game. At least it wasn't another Wii Music.



I don't think Nintendo knows it exist


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 26, 2013)

Nintendo's having Retro and Monolith Soft make the next Starfox.

Calling it.

Next Level games will be used to do reboots


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 26, 2013)

Starfox is probably deader then Metroid, RIP in piss.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Kamiya has expressed interest in creating a sequel to W101, but I'd rather let Nintendo have him work on Star Fox or something. I'm perfectly content with W101 being an off-the-wall standalone Nintendo game. *At least it wasn't another Wii Music.*



What do you mean?

At this point, I'm seeing Platinum working on established franchises rather than making more original stuff just to make more money. Worked relatively well for Revengeance.

Bayonetta 2 will obviously sell better but at this point, I'm kinda desperately hoping that it outsells the original just to prove to Nintendo or even Sega that it's a profitable series.



Asa-Kun said:


> Yes?
> 
> This is about a rereleased HD port, not with just that and a new game. So yes, it isn't enough incentive and Japan already agrees with my case quite clearly.



Yes, I'm sure all of those multiplatform HD releases of previously console exclusive franchises suffered so much because the new console never had and probably never will get further support.

I'd go further with this but the fact that you're being such a massive apologist for a such a clear lack of buying interest from the community, resorting only to blame the actual companies on the few cases where they have nothing to fault on. There's literally nothing that should deter people to buy Yakuza HD, any decision based outside of the actual product itself is nothing but fanboy elitism. Sales dictate support. Money talks, bullshit walks. It's that simple. 

I mean, you say that Japan agrees with you like that's a good thing and then you lament that W101 has the worst fucking sale track of Platinum's entire fucking existence. In Japan. Japan's tastes are just as terrible as America's, they just fly to different shit and let the good stuff rot.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2013)

Other M killed Metroid


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Other M killed Metroid



1 shitty game, a franchise kills not. Other M didn't even bomb by Metroid standards, although it sold less than Prime. Plus, we've been getting statements that there's interest to do Metroid games in the WiiU, unlike F-Zero, for example.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 26, 2013)

Other M didn't kill Metroid. Nintendo might be rethinking the direction it wants to take the franchise in, though.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2013)

Then how about Other M Killed Metroid for the time being


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2013)

Not as dead during the N64 times, I hope.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 26, 2013)

Nintendo didn't know what to do with Metroid before the Prime games came along, it's no surprise that now that the Prime series is over they don't know what to do with it again.

If I had to guess I'd say they might try taking it back to its roots as a 3DS sidescroller, but they'd probably get some B-team to make the game, and if it doesn't perform well it could put the series back into stasis permanently.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Bayonetta 2 will obviously sell better but at this point, I'm kinda desperately hoping that it outsells the original just to prove to Nintendo or even Sega that it's a profitable series.



That's not going to happen. At the rate things are going, it will be a miracle if Bayo 2 manages to do half what the original did. Maybe even a quarter. I don't know what to think at this point.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 26, 2013)

Gotta take risks to make rewards?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 26, 2013)

Nintendo needs more retail presence



Frak cant rep you bringr


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 26, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Other M killed Metroid



Not really. 

I get the complaints though.....most of them anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2013)

If Sonic the Hedgehog can survive 10 years of subpar console releases and , Metroid can survive a single average game with poor characterization.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 27, 2013)

Shirker said:


> If Sonic the Hedgehog can survive 10 years of subpar console releases and , Metroid can survive a single average game with poor characterization.



Sonic had popularity to fall back on. Even at its worst it still sold.

You can be sure that the same won't be true for Metroid. Another subpar entry could convince Nintendo to shelve the series for good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Nintendo didn't know what to do with Metroid before the Prime games came along, it's no surprise that now that the Prime series is over they don't know what to do with it again.



Considering Nintendo released my favorite 2D Metroid at the same time as the first Prime game, I'd say that Sakamoto still had relatively fresh ideas or at least compelling direction when it came to Samus and Metroid. It was only Other M that showed his complete and utter failure at making a 3D game of Metroid.

If anything Metroid is either revisited in the WiiU by Retro in TPS mode like the mini-game in Nintendo Land or Sakamoto goes back to basics and either does a Super Metroid 2.0 or Fusion 2.0 for the 3DS if they want proper sales. It's not hard.



First Tsurugi said:


> That's not going to happen. At the rate things are going, it will be a miracle if Bayo 2 manages to do half what the original did. Maybe even a quarter. I don't know what to think at this point.



It won't be that bad, Bayonetta is the most widespread game of PG, even more so than Rising and that one was riding on Metal Gear's fame. I mean, even if the sales pale in comparison to the first, Nintendo pretty much gave us a freebie considering no one was willing to cash money for it.

I say just fucking enjoy the game.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Xeogran (Aug 28, 2013)

Holy crap these sales numbers.

I'm a dedicated Media Create/Famitsu looker and i enjoy checking the sales every wednesday as much as reading new Naruto and Bleach chapters but this is...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

Wii U owners, you suck, each and everyone one of U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

W101 numbers in Japan are just..............................


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2013)

To me, it doesn't matter how much it sells. It's still a good game, and I'll still be giving Nintendo my money for it. I'm doing my part. The rest of you suck, and if you complain that Nintendo only releases rehashes I'll slap you with a fish.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

Do i get a cookie if a behave properly?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

I am getting W101, the demo showed me how fun the game is. I am really looking forward to Sept 15.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

As well as Ninty's September Conference. Wonder whAt kind of exclusive they'll "steal" this time.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2013)

That WW bundle is so cool.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

*FUCK YEAH PRICE DROP TOLD YOU BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

*The Wind Waker Wii U Bundle - $300 Deluxe - (Sept 20th)*





> The Wind Waker bundle will debut at the same price as the basic Wii U set, despite the fact that it contains 32GB of internal memory and digital versions of both Wind Waker and Hyrule Historia.





*Wind Waker HD Collectors Ed with Ganondorf figure + LE Wii U console announced for EU *

[YOUTUBE]E6OhQpU9UyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :WOW :WOW :WOW

Time to get WWHD bundle soon!!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm getting me that Collector's Edition with the Ganondorf figure.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

Wait, a though WWHD was october????


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Wait, a though WWHD was october????



eShop version is Sept 20th with the WiiU.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2013)

I thought Iwata said they weren't going to do price cuts. Sweet. Maybe I'll buy it during Christmas.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I thought Iwata said they weren't going to do price cuts. Sweet. Maybe I'll buy it during Christmas.



he said the same thing about the 3DS before the cut..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

OR Sony said about the Vita! Or MS with the XB1's DRM shit! Funny how flip flops work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2013)

I was just about to buy one yesterday but didn't have enough cash on me. 

Finally got a lucky break


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't see the point of bundling a digital release of all things, though. I want to hold my games, Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> I was just about to buy one yesterday but didn't have enough cash on me.
> 
> Finally got a lucky break



your lucky bastard... 

Aeon is mad


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 28, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I thought Iwata said they weren't going to do price cuts. Sweet. Maybe I'll buy it during Christmas.



You believed him?  
A struggling console with a $400 superior console around the corner with a decent amount of games at launch


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

Panic Nintendo is really dangerous.. It feels 3DS all over again..


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> OR Sony said about the Vita! Or MS with the XB1's DRM shit! Funny how flip flops work.



The bone notwithstanding, I think it's less about flip-flops and more about blatantly lying to people.

Well, that settles it. Come October, I'm gettin' a WiiU, and no one's gonna stop me.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 28, 2013)

If it's 3DS that would be wonderful. At least they'd start the momentum with good games from them and third party.

I just feel bad for kamiya.  He deserves WAY more recognition.  But this ain't gonna happen until nintendo kicks it into gear.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 28, 2013)

Shirker said:


> The bone notwithstanding, I think it's less about flip-flops and more about blatantly lying to people.
> 
> Well, that settles it. Come October, *I'm gettin' a WiiU, and no one's gonna stop me*.



No you're not.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> No you're not.





Shit... well, I guess that settles that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have to say that gamepad on the WiiU + WWHD bundle looks good.. I am so damn jelly


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

God i want that bundle up my ass so hard right now.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 28, 2013)

Normal people would prefer it in their hands.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 28, 2013)

Cool a price drop, now I won't have to feel conflicted if I get one this holiday.



St NightRazr said:


> Guys?
> 
> Are you serious idiots?
> 
> Do you seriously believe conception II sold at least 18,000K copies on the Vita?



Guess what happened?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya‏@PG_kamiya
Ha ha, jealous of my life? RT @superMTW: enjoying those 5000 units sold bro? stop making bad games.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2013)

Some people are just assholes.

Too bad they're dealing with Kamiya, the asshole king of Twitter.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> 神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya‏@PG_kamiya
> Ha ha, jealous of my life? RT @superMTW: enjoying those 5000 units sold bro? stop making bad games.



Kamiya is one of those dudes where I have to separate the artist from his art, like Jhonen Vasquez or Kanye West. Because if I didn't, I'd seriously be missing out on some good stuff.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Normal people would prefer it in their hands.



When were you under the impression that i was *normal*?


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 28, 2013)

Sweet dropped finally happened now to continue searching for that job. 



> The Wind Waker bundle will debut at the same price as the basic Wii U set, despite the fact that it contains 32GB of internal memory and digital versions of both Wind Waker and Hyrule Historia.



Fucking sonuva..........want.....badly.....but...prefer......a hard.......copy.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 28, 2013)

It fucking figures, buy one last Friday and now this. Oh well, kudos to Nintendo for the smart move.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

I want this.. The Euro versions is better tho


----------



## Aeon (Aug 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tL7OiHU6Y48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

I keep hearing the bundle is a GS exclusive, please say that isn't so. Anyone???


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I keep hearing the bundle is a GS exclusive, please say that isn't so. Anyone???



it is... it is exclusive in Europe with Games


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

These guys say otherwise:



> The pr here sounds like only the WWHD+Ganon is GS exclusive and the pr at joystiq sounds like the WiiU+WWHD is GS exclusive.
> 
> Confusing. Why did they have 2 press releases today with different info?





> If it's GS exclusive, then, how did it appeared at Target's inventory list?



This has to be a P.R. error.....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

It is at Target inventory? O_o first time reading that

wait the Bundle is not exclusive...lol Someone is saying it is?

I am talking about the Ganon bundle with the game. Not the WiiU bundle


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

EDIT: ^Oh, sorry then....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

I just read the PR about the WiiU bundle being exclusive to GS..  wow... I hope is not true lol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

^About that.......

*The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD bundle to be at various retailers*



> We have gotten word to clear up some confusion from earlier today. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD bundle is going to be available at various retailers that sell gaming goods. *If you're looking to grab the Ganondorf figure, you'll only be able to find that at GameStop. That will be paired with a copy of the game for $54.99.*





*WOOHOO!*


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 28, 2013)

Well I preordered the wii u zelda bundle


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

Super Robot sold more?

Conception II still didnt do that well ._.

did it?

I dont see it/


----------



## Reyes (Aug 28, 2013)

> Depending on who you talk to, this is either sad, or expected, but the Wii U exclusive The Wonderful 101 has sold a mere* 5,258 copies* in Japan. For reference, it's also completely missed a top 20 spot on the UK charts. Thankfully, Nintendo still has Mario & Luigi: Dream Team, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon (still? Yes!) and Pikmin 3 all still chugging on the Japanese charts.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

This was your fault Zidane, never will you earn a chocolate sprinkled cookie from me again.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

Famitsu is reporting different numbers? Why?

They reported it as 6.3K


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2013)

Because although the numbers we've been getting comes from the biggest supplier in Japan, it's still just one supplier. Famitsu's numbers must be everything put together which is still fucking pathetic.

When is the game coming to the west?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

W101 will be launching in NA on September 15.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Am i doing it right?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't blame me Asa-Kun, blame the Platinum curse 

I'm going to steal me that cookie


----------



## Dokiz1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> 神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya‏@PG_kamiya
> Ha ha, jealous of my life? RT @superMTW: enjoying those 5000 units sold bro? stop making bad games.



 damn ppl sometimes  


I will buy Wonderful 101 eventually, but I will have to go GTA5 first unfortunately. Me and all my friends are all going to buy it(gta) and I'm expecting nothing but greatness, so i can't help it 

This game had to launch on the worst day ever


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

Given how many people are taking advantage of the PIkmin 3 thing I think its somewhere around 7/8k maybe.

Oh well, nintendo can still sell the game. They have been advertising, all thats left is to get a TV series. 

But the game is still pretty damn oriented to the more dedicated gamer.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 28, 2013)

True, it is niche but still. You would think if want a game for  the WiiU  you'd look this one up too.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

> Oh well did better than madworld XD



Madworld did that bad??


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 28, 2013)

How bad we talking since that game was badass.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2013)

Ganondorf bundle exclusive to GameStop? I'm okay with that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

Its not exclusive^

Nothings exclusive


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2013)

Except for the part where it says it's exclusive.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

Its not exclusive though.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Its not exclusive though.





We have gotten word to clear up some confusion from earlier today. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD bundle is going to be available at various retailers that sell gaming goods. *If you're looking to grab the Ganondorf figure, you'll only be able to find that at GameStop.* That will be paired with a copy of the game for $54.99.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

Kay then.



_still not exclusive,Ganondorf is getting it on..._


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 29, 2013)

How come Pikmin sold well in Japan but Wonderful 101 is selling poorly? Do people not buy  a game when they see its made by platinum games?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 29, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> How come Pikmin sold well in Japan but Wonderful 101 is selling poorly? Do people not buy  a game when they see its made by platinum games?



Well, one is a 3rd game in a franchise and the other is an original ip. That certainly helps Pikmin's case.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 29, 2013)

True but its been like 10 years since the last pikmin game and pikmin 3 has already sold half a million copies and wonderful101 looks like power rangers thought the japanese loved that lol


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 29, 2013)

Sweet, a price drop. I'm set getting one this Christmas. Anyway, from what I read the WW bundle is only a digital copy, right? Wish they bundled physical copy.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 29, 2013)

W101 had a lot going against it.

The biggest issues were that it was a new IP by a niche developer on a system that no one owns.

Other issues include the fact that it was a difficult game to grasp. People kept referring to it as "a cross between Pikmin and Viewtiful Joe" even though it doesn't really play like either game. It took forever before people started to understand what kind of game it was.

Beyond that lack of marketing also played a factor. Again, nobody really understood what it was until just before it launched. Nintendo did a very poor job of building up hype for it.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 29, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> W101 had a lot going against it.
> 
> The biggest issues were that it was a new IP by a niche developer on a system that no one owns.
> 
> ...



Last of us being a new IP didn't stop it from selling.

Agree with everything else though.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2013)

Last of Us is by Naughty Dog, Sony's Valve. Doesn't count.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 29, 2013)

So I heard that that game W101 was a big bomba? I never really liked that game from the trailers.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So I heard that that game W101 was a big bomba? I never really liked that game from the trailers.



It shipped 30k, sold maybe 6.5k if you include digital purchases. 

Europe might have seen better numbers because of that 30% off promo if you buy Pikmin 3, and it hasn't been released in North America yet.

Basically, the Japanese didn't really care for it.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok. I have seen that 2DS trailer on youtube. I must have missed a lot of stuff lately. 
 2ds looks ugly as hell but it's cheap and you can't argue with that. Still looks super ugly. I expect it to sell well.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2013)

The 2DS will sell well, because it's an iPad/Fisher Price lookalike aimed at kids under 7 that plays Pokemon for $130. 

The design is debatable, of course. I don't mind the design. A lot of people do.


----------



## creative (Aug 29, 2013)

I know I've wanted the 2DS forever ago, but not like this. the damn thing is a the size of a early nokia phone. 

also, slightly unrelated but it looks like a killer is dead also bombed. pretty hard at that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 29, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> W101 had a lot going against it.



True.



First Tsurugi said:


> The biggest issues were that it was a new IP by a niche developer on a system that no one owns.



Little hyperbolic there but also true. There's a at least a decent WiiU fanbase in Japan, nothing groundbreaking but there still enough people with the console to make any good game profitable.



First Tsurugi said:


> Other issues include the fact that it was a difficult game to grasp. People kept referring to it as "a cross between Pikmin and Viewtiful Joe" even though it doesn't really play like either game. It took forever before people started to understand what kind of game it was.



That was the biggest issue by far. Perception of the game. Anyone who ever said "Viewtiful Joe" in the same sentence as W101 was a Clover/Platinum Game fanboy who just wants a sequel of it so bad that they see what they want to see. Any comparison to Pikmin is valid though, I played the demo in a friend's house and the game is an action management game just like Pikmin with the main difference being more emphasis on action than actual management. A more correct comparison would "Pikmin meets Devil May Cry" and still that doesn't properly convey the type of game it is. It's by far the nichest game Kamiya ever made so it was really hard to sell.



First Tsurugi said:


> Beyond that lack of marketing also played a factor. Again, nobody really understood what it was until just before it launched. Nintendo did a very poor job of building up hype for it.



I don't really agree with this one here, I don't usually follow Nintendo's marketing for games but they always find a way of sneaking up to me. I actually followed 101's marketing and I'd say they made a pretty decent work of it, PG's blog hyped the shit out of it, there was twitter campaigns, gaming convention exposition, special events in Japan and Nintendo Directs featuring Kamiya himself.

It wasn't the best campaign ever, let's not kid ourselves but these numbers are pathetic and I blame the community more than anything else. Like I said before, anything outside their first party gaming comfort zone is like playing Russian roulette or something. 



Death-kun said:


> It shipped 30k, sold maybe 6.5k if you include digital purchases.
> 
> Europe might have seen better numbers because of that 30% off promo if you buy Pikmin 3, and it hasn't been released in North America yet.
> 
> Basically, the Japanese didn't really care for it.



It bombed in the UK as well, didn't break top 20. It's up to AMERKA to give it decent numbers.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It bombed in the UK as well, didn't break top 20. It's up to AMERKA to give it decent numbers.



It's up to America to save the day again, like usual.


----------



## creative (Aug 29, 2013)

I really hope you dudes are being sarcastic as far as the NA boosting sales for wonderful101. don't get me wrong, I love this shit. but the last time NA even batted an eye at a platinum game, revengence sold just under donte's DMC.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 29, 2013)

creative said:


> I really hope you dudes are being sarcastic as far as the NA boosting sales for wonderful101. don't get me wrong, I love this shit. but the last time NA even batted an eye at a platinum game, revengence sold just under donte's DMC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Platinum Games Expresses Desire for Wonderful 101 Sequel
And also talks about become a second-party Nintendo developer.*



> Platinum Games' Hideki Kamiya has revealed he's keen to make a sequel to The Wonderful 101, and also shared his thoughts on porting the original Bayonetta to Wii U and becoming a second-party Nintendo developer.
> 
> When IGN Benelux asked the creator of Bayonetta and The Wonderful 101 whether or not he'd like to see a sequel to his most recent game on Wii U (perhaps called The Wonderful 102?) he said, "If I get the chance, I would certainly like to make that game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 29, 2013)

For Platinum Sake's, I hope to God it doesn't happen. And Kamiya doesn't really talk for the whole company, they need to spread their games over all consoles instead of focusing on just one. They're too small and niche for that.

A W102 would be cool, why not. It's a pipe dream, though. And a Bayonetta port for the WiiU would only help the sequel.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2013)

^But what would happen if the only games that sold were Bayonetta sequels even across different consoles?? 

But at least we know that despite W101's shortcomings Platinum Games and Nintendo still have a fine relationship. 

And does anyone know how much Sonic 06 sold?



> Platinum Games Expresses Desire for Wonderful 101 Sequel
> *And also talks about become a second-party Nintendo developer.*



Yes....YES YES YES YES YES YES YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS.

Do it Platinum Game/Based-Kamiya.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> For Platinum Sake's, I hope to God it doesn't happen. And Kamiya doesn't really talk for the whole company, they need to spread their games over all consoles instead of focusing on just one. They're too small and niche for that.
> 
> A W102 would be cool, why not. It's a pipe dream, though. And a Bayonetta port for the WiiU would only help the sequel.



You would think that spreading across all consoles is better but apparently the cost of developing for these new consoles is really that high that even porting isn't enough. How many developers with the exception of rockstar have financial problems i wonder. Maybe being under Nintendo's wing is the best option when it comes to longevity because as you said they are just too small. 

If kamiya wishes to become  second party he needs to build his rep with a Nintendo franchise, that's the fastest way to rise to fame IMO.  It happened with retro and metroid prime.  Hopefully nintendo will let kamiya work on starfox, there's no greater combination than a talented developer actually wanting to work on something.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2013)

Perhaps they should let Monolith Soft do Star Fox?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2013)

Monolith should fill in the RPG genre for Nintendo though.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's up to America to save the day again, like usual.


Whose been lying to you. 


Malvingt2 said:


> *Platinum Games Expresses Desire for Wonderful 101 Sequel
> And also talks about become a second-party Nintendo developer.*



Oh thank merciful God/Kamiya. 

Though I had a feeling this would've gone the route of NMH. Where the chances for a sequel were really slim but we got one anyway.

Kamiya going Nintendo second party, why not.

For the love of all that is decent let him work on Starfox.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2013)

inb4 Other M 2


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 29, 2013)

*Pictures Samus performing dmc and Bayonetta like moves in Metroid....bursts out laughing*


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Perhaps they should let Monolith Soft do Star Fox?



Nah, there's no time for mix and match. Monolith soft is great with RPG's keep them in that genre as RPG's are a very strong suit to have. 
Starfox isn't a very hard game to design so it can be open other talented people.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2013)

Monolith Soft should dabble in everything.

So they should acquire Atlus developers..


All these shoulds yo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 29, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> You would think that spreading across all consoles is better but apparently the cost of developing for these new consoles is really that high that even porting isn't enough. How many developers with the exception of rockstar have financial problems i wonder. Maybe being under Nintendo's wing is the best option when it comes to longevity because as you said they are just too small.



Works well for some more marketable games like Bayonetta, not so well for other niche games like Anarchy Reigns or W101. Which is why making Bayonetta 2 exclusive in a struggling console is like shooting yourself in the foot but hey, it's a freebie. Hard to complain about it, really.



Canute87 said:


> If kamiya wishes to become  second party he needs to build his rep with a Nintendo franchise, that's the fastest way to rise to fame IMO.  It happened with retro and metroid prime.  Hopefully nintendo will let kamiya work on starfox, there's no greater combination than a talented developer actually wanting to work on something.



Yeah, I fear that's the best way for PG to make actual money than rep since rep they have already. And I say "fear" only because that seems to be the only way for them to make decent money lately which kinda go against their creed of making more original products than just actual sequels of established franchises.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2013)

> Which is why making Bayonetta 2 exclusive in a struggling console is like shooting yourself in the foot but hey, it's a freebie. Hard to complain about it, really.



Especially when no one else wanted to revive Bayonetta or fund W101. Maybe to MS/Sony, PG aren't of their top priority due to how niche the company are.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, I fear that's the best way for PG to make actual money than rep since rep they have already. And I say "fear" only because that seems to be the only way for them to make decent money lately which kinda go against their creed of making more original products than just actual sequels of established franchises.


Well they could their names out more with one of Nintendo's franchises *cough*Starfox*cough*. Then continue with their original IPs and making new ones. 



Asa-Kun said:


> Especially when no one else wanted to revive Bayonetta or fund W101. Maybe to MS/Sony, PG aren't of their top priority due to how niche the company are.



Speaks to the depth of Big N's wallet is as they pretty much had no problem forwarding the cash for niche games while their competitors wouldn't even bother touching it. Stuff people saying doom over and over again should think about. If you can afford to fail then you know you're in a good spot. But I digress.


----------



## creative (Aug 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> inb4 Other M 2


I would play it for the story alone. Based platinum knows i need my vanquished. Rocket thrusting into ripley and tearing his fucking head against the pavement. Jesus someone get me a fucking towel .


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 29, 2013)

Metroid Other M 2 Rerevengence 

A concept they can actually pull off if they place it after Fusion with Samus feasting off the parasite X again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2013)

Is Metal Gear Rising any good?


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd buy it if that's what you mean.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Canute87 (Aug 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, I fear that's the best way for PG to make actual money than rep since rep they have already. And I say "fear" only because that seems to be the only way for them to make decent money lately which kinda go against their creed of making more original products than just actual sequels of established franchises.



Well i don't think there's anything wrong with them doing sequels, even Miyamoto said it himself, and i agree, that as long as you bring something new to the table there's really nothing with sequels.  
If they have something that they can build upon significantly it shouldn't be a crime to want to explore those options.  
And Nintendo isn't against originality, but if you have a game that plays the same as your existing franchise but with a different name it isn't exactly something you'd call original.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2013)

the reactions are lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 29, 2013)

lol the reactions are torn between yay, nay, and chaos mongers.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 29, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Nah, there's no time for mix and match. Monolith soft is great with RPG's keep them in that genre as RPG's are a very strong suit to have.
> Starfox isn't a very hard game to design so it can be open other talented people.




As someone who has worked with programmers I find this to be a really ironic statement, but probably one that many gamers think is true. RPGs are actually not hard to design, if you're not very good at programming an RPG is probably your best bet at making a game that doesn't come off as totally bootleg. I'll say an RPG may give a console a lot of prestige, but to say that it is more difficult to design than a shooter isn't really true.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> As someone who has worked with programmers I find this to be a really ironic statement, but probably one that many gamers think is true. RPGs are actually not hard to design, if you're not very good at programming an RPG is probably your best bet at making a game that doesn't come off as totally bootleg. I'll say an RPG may give a console a lot of prestige, but to say that it is more difficult to design than a shooter isn't really true.



Oh yea it's easyyyy to make a good rpg.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh yea it's easyyyy to make a good rpg.



Great reading comprehension as usual. Out of curiosity, how old are you?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 29, 2013)

Well I was into game design and programming and for me I wouldn't say rpgs are the easiest. I actually think they are one of the harder games but that really depends on the depth of the game. I say platformers and fighting games are the easiest. Shooters aren't hard either. RPGs just tend not require as much money to develop


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Great reading comprehension as usual. Out of curiosity, how old are you?



Old enough to know when you are full of shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't see why Platinum becoming second party for Nintendo would be a bad thing.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 29, 2013)

Nintendo with platinum would make them too powerful.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Old enough to know when you are full of shit.




You're really a sad person. It's like I'm in the school yard again when ever I see you post.

You're either

- Stupid.
- Not native to English which means some of the stuff you say is just lost in translation.
-  15-16 (I'm almost positive you are, if you're not then I feel really bad for you).
- Really just an asshole.

It's likely a combination of at least 3 of those 4 things, but it's really annoying having to read your immature post here, you're the only guy in the thread who constantly says dickish things and not only that you have virtually no insight on anything.

You have no interesting opinions, no objectivity (you're the definition of a fanboy, which I'm amazed there are still so many that exist in the video game community), your taste is video games is cliche and predictable (you even look at other genres as lesser, how boring are you?) and you really just have nothing to contribute in general. Anyone that has an opinion or analysis that slightly differs from you seems to upset you to the point where you have to resort to petty insults. I've seen you post a little bit outside of other sections, and your quality certainly wasn't any higher.

I've fought and argued with many people, often in arguments that get pretty heated. But you're so immature that it actually makes me feel degraded that I regularly post in the same thread as you. It's also strange how you've developed some absurd grudge against me, when I barely even know who you are on this board. In my 7 or 8 odd years, I can't believe I'm actually going to add someone to my ignore list, but you're seriously that much of an uncultured buffoon. 

Cheers.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2013)

Shit got real.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2013)

^
^Wanted to get that out, aye?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 29, 2013)

Had to get that one out before vanishing him to the shadow realm.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2013)

It's time to d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-duel.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> As someone who has worked with programmers I find this to be a really ironic statement, but probably one that many gamers think is true. RPGs are actually not hard to design, if you're not very good at programming an RPG is probably your best bet at making a game that doesn't come off as totally bootleg. I'll say an RPG may give a console a lot of prestige, but to say that it is more difficult to design than a shooter isn't really true.


Well when i meant design,  i never meant the programming aspect. But things like the scope of the game, story, levels, characters and all the different movesets that keep it interesting.

I wouldn't say FPS are easier because not all FPS are the same.  Games like Bioshock while being an FPS has RPG like elements to it which makes it a pretty cool game to yearly releases like COD.

I probably should have been more clear on my definition.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 29, 2013)

So I'm pretty close on joining the Wii-U family. It's kinda strange I only post in this thread since I dont even have a Wii-U yet.

I'm thinking this Windwaker deal gonna seal it for me. Only problem is I hope they're not sold out of stock since I want a special edition game pad . Only thing cockblocking me getting a Wii-U this year is if Sony releases a good PS4+PSVita bundle.

I'm thinking of buying ZombiU as one of my first games, seems interesting. I think this is prime time to get a Wii-U, price cut and a lot of good games to chose from. Got Sanic and a new Mario coming out too .


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2013)

Just pre-order the Windwaker bundle to be safe.  A PS4 + Vita bundle won't cost anything less than $500.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 29, 2013)

I will laugh when it turns out to be MML3 and people will still hate it because Inafune ain't part of the team.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Just pre-order the Windwaker bundle to be safe.  A PS4 + Vita bundle won't cost anything less than $500.



I'm more worried about it costing more than 500 dollars. 500 dollars is great value, but it sounds too good to be true.


I should pre-order the Windwaker bundle...but I've had bad experiences with pre orders. Plus, I just started going to school again, so I'm not sure how to ration my money yet.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I will laugh when it turns out to be MM3 and people will still hate it because Inafune ain't part of the team.



Oh, this news wasn't posted yet? I saw it on GameFAQs days ago, I could've sworn Malvin posted it here or something. 

Either way, yeah, Nintendo and Capcom doing something together.

Could be Megaman, could be Monster Hunter 4, who knows.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 29, 2013)

Mario vs Street Fighter


----------



## Reyes (Aug 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Mario vs Street Fighter



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEtN-djw0UU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> You're really a sad person. It's like I'm in the school yard again when ever I see you post.
> 
> You're either
> 
> ...


blah blah blah blah all talk.
Design makes or breaks a rpg, don't get mad about it.
Or do you not know what design is?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 29, 2013)

CapcomXNintendo? A new Capcom Zelda game? Nintendogs: Monster Hunter edition? Devil May Cry 5: WiiU exclusive edition? 

Who knows, with Megaman getting a cameo in Smash Bros, maybe they talked about something more.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 29, 2013)

A new ip would be cool too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 29, 2013)

He actually did it cool.
Well for everyone else watching the answer is "really just an asshole"
Surprised I broke him with how little I talked to the guy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, this news wasn't posted yet? I saw it on GameFAQs days ago, I could've sworn Malvin posted it here or something.
> 
> Either way, yeah, Nintendo and Capcom doing something together.
> 
> Could be Megaman, could be Monster Hunter 4, who knows.



Nope, I didn't post it..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2013)

Shots fired.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 29, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Shots fired.



It could be another zelda game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2013)

I remember some people said on the GAF thread that maybe is a RE game but who knows..


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm actually re-considering a wii u as well.

Bayonetta 1 & 2, W101, Splinter Cell, Watch Dogs, X.

Man if square was on board that would be it for me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2013)

S.E. are of their own fantasy land nowadays.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 29, 2013)

And rockstar....can't believe i forgot about them.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2013)

Rockstar has never given much of a damn about Nintendo consoles. No one should be surprised that they don't give a damn about the WiiU.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2013)

Neither do Konami as well.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 29, 2013)

Just get a PS4 Asa


----------



## Reyes (Aug 29, 2013)

I will get Wonderful 101 eventually, with me buying Realm Reborn, still finishing up Xillia, and with GTA5 coming around the corner. I will wait to get it.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 29, 2013)

Also I heard that this NintendoXCapcom thing will be reveal on September 14th which is the release date for MH4 so it's most likely related to that.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Also I heard that this NintendoXCapcom thing will be reveal on September 14th which is the release date for MH4 so it's most likely related to that.



I would really hope so.

Localization news would be amazing.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't think we will get localization news this soon.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 30, 2013)

> ABC Refers To 2DS As “2Dees”, Refers To Wii U As “Wii”, And Says 2DS “Has Lower Resolution Graphics”


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2013)

"2 Dees"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Rayman Legends JP box (Wii U exclusive in Japan, published by Nintendo)*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2013)

*4Gamers interviews Kamiya: Iwata, Okami sequel, Western media/gamers, Bayo 3 Unlikely *



> We have played W101 and we noticed it was a big tribute to the Super Sentai (a Japanese genre where the Power Rangers are the biggest Western example). That genre got very popular over here too. Are you a big fan of it as well?
> 
> *Kamiya:* Obviously!
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 30, 2013)

Death-Kun, just so you know Siliconera knows the english release date for MH4.

Im betting its in March.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Rayman Legends JP box (Wii U exclusive in Japan, published by Nintendo)*



Also this is getting some serious glowing reviews


----------



## Aldric (Aug 30, 2013)

The wonderful 101 is wonderfully shit

I give up, I'm at mission 6 and it's not that it's particularly hard or anything like that, it's just so tedious and plain not fun I can't be arsed to give it the benefit of the doubt any longer

I just got Rayman Legends too so I have a better game to play now


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 30, 2013)

Aldric said:


> The wonderful 101 is wonderfully shit
> 
> I give up, I'm at mission 6 and it's not that it's particularly hard or anything like that, it's just so tedious and plain not fun I can't be arsed to give it the benefit of the doubt any longer
> 
> I just got Rayman Legends too so I have a better game to play now



Lmao, whats you're problem? Didnt take 5 minutes to go through the tutorial?


----------



## Aldric (Aug 30, 2013)

well there's a bunch of issues, but to sum up the most glaring ones:

-In layman's terms, you can't see shit. The camera is bad, with minimum control over it and in some cases no control at all. You often get attacked by offscreen foes you lost track of. The cluttered screen and the isometric view make your opponents warning movements hard to make out which is a huge problem in such a fast paced action game where reactions are key. There's a lack of clear visual cues telling you which attacks can be blocked and which ones have to be dodged. Sometimes your foes are obstructed by POP UP TUTORIAL WINDOWS THAT JUST WON'T GO AWAY. Some platforming is far more annoying than it should be due to the camera placement and so on and so forth.

-There's an attempt to mix things up so that the game isn't combat all the time sadly these variations are often complete garbage. I don't know who thought limiting your visibility in a game already lacking in that respect and adding a timer was a fun idea (oh no poison gas in a maze!!) but he should probably seek employment in another industry. Same with that dreadful sequence in mission 4 where you get separated from your team, effectively removing the core mechanics thus the entire appeal of the game (the variety of powers at your disposal and the ability to switch between or combine them on the fly) and turning the action into mindless, overly simplistic button mashing. It brought back horrible memories of playing Metroid Other M.

-Drawing on the touchscreen is far too awkward and unnatural. Releasing the right side of the gamepad to move my hand to the screen in the middle of combat is something I never got used to, so I had to draw shapes with the right thumbstick. Granted, this works well enough for most attacks...

-Except for the unite hammer which is extremely difficult to pull off even with plenty of time on your hands, let alone when you're pressured by a timed sequence. I understand the quirkyness behind having to draw a sickle shape so that a russian guy can use a hammer as a weapon, how creative, vido game is arts but frustrating the player just to be cute isn't good game design. That's actually an observation that applies to The Wonderful 101 in general.

-It's an ugly game. The demo made me think it was very clean if a bit simplistic but the end result is rather unpleasant, with egregious aliasing, horrible character models (Wii HD level if you would allow me a bit of hyperbole), garish art direction and choppy framerate when the settings get grander in scale like during boss battles.

-I didn't care at all for the story, it tries to be quirky and tongue in cheek but only manages to be uninspired and tedious, with stereotypes that are just that, stereotypes, reciting the kind of lines expected from them without any sort of twist or wit. That's coming from someone who's a sucker for Saturday morning cartoonish plots and liked Kid Icarus Uprising's characters and dialogues.

I know that Wii U owners don't want to hear that because of the expectations behind this game (Kamiya, Platinum Games, new Nintendo IP and Wii U exclusive after a long period of drought etc) but yeah, it's shit


----------



## Furious George (Aug 30, 2013)

Aldric;48310918I said:
			
		

> know that Wii U owners don't want to hear that because of the expectations behind this game (Kamiya, Platinum Games, new Nintendo IP and Wii U exclusive after a long period of drought etc) but yeah, it's shit



 

Unfortunately, this isn't the first time I hear such complaints. 

So... I guess I'm waiting for a price-drop. Can't risk 60 bucks on this kind of reception. 

In other news, I'll probably blow my money on a failing console solely because of Mario and Zelda games get a Wii U next week.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Death-Kun, just so you know Siliconera knows the english release date for MH4.
> 
> Im betting its in March.



How would they know?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 30, 2013)

Lmao, they're cheeky bastards^


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2013)

Well if they know, why aren't they talking?


----------



## Aldric (Aug 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Holding the camera button while your in smaller areas fixes the camera control issue.



No, when I say "in some cases no control at all" it means what it means, there's some areas where you have zero control over the camera, you can't zoom in and out with L and R


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 30, 2013)

Furious George said:


> In other news, I'll probably blow my money on a failing console solely because of Mario and Zelda games get a Wii U next week.



No. Wait until the WWHD bundle arrives.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 30, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> No. Wait until the WWHD bundle arrives.



Eh, I really don't give a damn about WWHD but since the bundle is out sooner than I thought I may as well wait.  

Than again, GTAV is coming out at around the same time. Wallet is about to be strained it seems.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Unfortunately, this isn't the first time I hear such complaints.
> 
> So... I guess I'm waiting for a price-drop. Can't risk 60 bucks on this kind of reception.
> 
> In other news, I'll probably blow my money on a failing console solely because of Mario and Zelda games get a Wii U next week.



next week? you are not waiting until Sept 20th for the price drop to take places? + WWHD bundle?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 30, 2013)

Aldric said:


> No, when I say "in some cases no control at all" it means what it means, there's some areas where you have zero control over the camera, you can't zoom in and out with L and R



Im not saying zooming out or in, Im talking about how you hold it in place.

And those areas are the story segments most of the time.

Well since you clearly didnt like the game, would you mind giving me the case ?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> next week? you are not waiting until Sept 20th for the price drop to take places? + WWHD bundle?



Read my last post. Get with the times, Mal.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2013)

I was late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Flash gif is not working lol


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 30, 2013)

I didnt know 101 had that many critics. I may have to drop it down my priority list when I buy a Wii-U.

ZombiU also has mixed reviews, but from what I've read it seems like it'd be a good play, so I'm pretty high on getting it still.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 30, 2013)

Aldric really nailed it down


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I didnt know 101 had that many critics. I may have to drop it down my priority list when I buy a Wii-U.
> 
> ZombiU also has mixed reviews, but from what I've read it seems like it'd be a good play, so I'm pretty high on getting it still.



ZombiU is great.. It is really an underrated game.

and 

*REPORT - Nintendo Stock Falls Most Since May*


Nintendo Co. (7974) fell the most since May after the company cut the price of its Wii U video-game console by $50 as it attempts to boost sales in the months before competing machines are released.

Nintendo fell 6.1 percent, the biggest drop since May 23, to 11,120 yen at the close in Tokyo trading. The stock had gained 31 percent this year through yesterday?s close, compared with the 30 percent jump in the broader Topix index. Nintendo announced the price cut at the same time it said it would introduce the Nintendo 2DS, an entry-level portable game player that can run the same games as its 3DS and costs just $129.99.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 30, 2013)

Future news.  Nintendo 2DS makes stocks rise.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2013)

So I'm actually playing 101 a lot in my mate's house.

This game has MULTIPLE learning curves.

Every unite morph aside from the main and side character attacks (like spring, tombstone) shakes up your gameplay in a new way and new combinations to wreck those enemies before they can even get you. Dodging them left and right, unite morphing out of a guts, drillspring in combination with hero time, throwing time bombs while using hammer thanks to multi unite morph (another favorite of mine is claws + sword, so many hits), using the tombstone after a counter, glider to escape from an angry boss, jump-counter with ukemi, uppercut moves and spin attacks combo.

If you want my advice, this is a game that you should actually play on Easy first, then move up from there. Cause trying to get hold of all the shit that you can do with this game with enemies wrecking your shit can get frustrating.

You'll play it much more than once anyway, it has so much bonus content. Collecting all the 100 heroes alone, without a guide, should take a shit load of time. Unlocking all the moves, items, and bonus shit even more. And the boss fights are typical Platinum Game fare, the BEEG EPIK BAWSES are cinematic setpiece filled borefests while the rival battles and smaller, contained bosses where timing and speed matter are fucking sublime.

I'd say Kamiya made this game too demanding in order to fully appreciate the gameplay, especially after Bayonetta which people praised since it enabled you to do all kinds of shit without any strict system like DMC 4 style system which required you to take each separate style in consideration in the middle of gameplay while the Unite system is much more demanding and intrusive to a point, even.

Anyway, it's a cool game but it's not really my thing, I'm not seeing myself putting the hours that I put on action games like DMC3/4, Rising, Bayonetta, Ninja Gaiden and the likes. It's too quirky.

The corny power ranger storyline is good for a laugh, though. The dialogue and characters are so campy, it's hard not to like it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 30, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Aldric really nailed it down



Nope.

Actually this nailed it


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 31, 2013)

I never played Metriod Prime, Should I get corruption 3 for the wii?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 31, 2013)

Well gamestop just cut the price of the Prime trilogy to 70$

Go find coupons and get it for 50$.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 31, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I never played Metriod Prime, Should I get corruption 3 for the wii?



Just buy all three. Metroid Prime: Trilogy. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 31, 2013)

Is Metriod Prime 3 corruption the same as 3 in the trilogy?


I might have to, I've hard a lot of good things about Prime,.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 31, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Well gamestop just cut the price of the Prime trilogy to 70$
> 
> Go find coupons and get it for 50$.



Where do I get such coupons? Gamestop does that? lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 31, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Is Metriod Prime 3 corruption the same as 3 in the trilogy?
> 
> 
> I might have to, I've hard a lot of good things about Prime,.



The Prime Tirlogy has all three games in one, Prime 1, 2 Echoes, 3 Corruption.

Currently finished replaying Prime 1 GC, and wrapping up 2 GC.

You'll love Prime, especially for the sense of exploration, Prime 2 revs up the difficulty especially with one boss in particular FUCK YOU BOOST GUARDIAN though you may find the Dark World a little bland, annoying, and just there. Which I'm noticing now. Still fun just not as good. Prime 3 I'm having issues with the more I play it and see it played. Gameplay wise it is the best out of 3. Design wise eh, it feels short real short compared to the other 2 and the worlds presented don't feel like "worlds" as Prime 1 and 2 but more like you're standard linear levels,

Still worth getting all three with the trilogy package.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2013)

I kinda wanna get Metroid Prime Trilogy just for collector's purposes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]gwOJyKxPt1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2013)

The last reel with Bayonetta 2 was the icing in the cake.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 31, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]gwOJyKxPt1s[/YOUTUBE]



Bayonetta 2, Sonic Lost World, DKC Tropical Freeze and, sigh....... Mario 3D World () is what I'm most looking forward to.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2013)

And not SSB?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 31, 2013)

Nope, not SSB. 

I mean I'll likely pick it up, but I know exactly what to expect from that. Nothing to be excited about.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes, George, let the 3D World flow through your veins.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2013)

If only Shion were here to celebrate his 6 centimeter dick off of this.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2013)

I have to say that Pikmin 3 is amazing. I haven't played a game oozing with such charm, creativity, fun and visual beauty in quite a while. I'm on Day 14 and I honestly have no complaints about the game whatsoever... yet. It seems like the series took a giant leap forward from Pikmin 2. The only gripe I have is that I miss the varied kinds of treasure (it's mostly fruit in this game) and I miss having journal entries for all of the enemies and collectibles. Seeing Olimar's journal entries for everything just made Pikmin 2 feel like a deeper and richer experience.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 31, 2013)

Took you forever to get a copy death kun, glad you liking it. Never played a pikmin game but I picked up pikmin 2 to anticapte pikmin3 going to play 3 before i play 2. Is the first one worth playing?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 31, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I have to say that Pikmin 3 is amazing. I haven't played a game oozing with such charm, creativity, fun and visual beauty in quite a while. I'm on Day 14 and I honestly have no complaints about the game whatsoever... yet. It seems like the series took a giant leap forward from Pikmin 2. The only gripe I have is that I miss the varied kinds of treasure (it's mostly fruit in this game) and I miss having journal entries for all of the enemies and collectibles. Seeing Olimar's journal entries for everything just made Pikmin 2 feel like a deeper and richer experience.



There are logs for you to find man.


Pikmin 1 is a game thats extremely atmospheric


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4KnOwEl6nI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 1, 2013)

Now that was good, love it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2013)

All of you are going to buy Wii Party U

I guarantee it





> Nintendo has confirmed that Wii Party U will be sold with a Wii Remote Plus controller. The party game will also come with a stand for the Wii U GamePad. The bundle’s suggested retail price is $49.99. Although it was initially planned as a summer release, Wii Party U launches in North America on October 25th for Wii U. It will feature over 80 mini-games, including ones that can be played by using just the Wii U GamePad.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Selling party games with accessories?  Brilliant.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2013)

W101 spoilers.. Hidden characters.



I have to get her........


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 1, 2013)

You'll get her in bayonetta 2.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 2, 2013)

> A whole slew of details from Hideki Kamiya’s Wonderful 101 panel at PAX Prime 2013 are now available. You can find a summary of what was shared below.
> 
> Main panel
> 
> ...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 2, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> You'll get her in bayonetta 2.



that's why I'm waiting for this. [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFa-lwrQf4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 2, 2013)

*UK software sales (Week ending 8/31) ? Rayman Legends sells the most on Wii U*

First week sales for Rayman Legends are in. The game isn?t lightning the charts on fire, but it did outsell origins by around 20%. Legends also sold the most on Wii U ? 45% of total sales came from Nintendo?s console.



WiiU owners are not butthurt?


----------



## Aldric (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a PS3 and a Wii U and I bought the Wii U version

Game's amazing


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 2, 2013)

The WiiU version has the most levels out of any of the other versions (except maybe PC, because the PC version just throws in the full Origins game), considering that it was confirmed that the Vita version is missing a bunch of levels it was reported to have. Rayman Legends also makes great use of the gamepad, and the WiiU had the Rayman Legends Challenge App to let consumers know exactly how the game would look and run when it finally came out. In short, the WiiU version got a buttload of advertising. The other versions are just... there.

Hopefully this lets Ubisoft know that the market for their games on the WiiU is there, they just have to entice gamers with their products, and put their heart into it and their advertising. But we already know that AC4 and Watch_Dogs are going to bomb on WiiU, unfortunately.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd laugh pretty hard if BG&E2 ended up as a Wii U exclusive

Just to see the bitter tears of some people, like with Bayonetta 2


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 2, 2013)

Persona would be a bigger flood of meltdowns if it also became a Wii U exclusive.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 2, 2013)

Not going to happen, but let's leave that debate in the Atlus thread


----------



## Shirker (Sep 2, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Persona would be a bigger flood of meltdowns if it also became a Wii U exclusive.



The butthurt would take on physical form and block out the sun.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 2, 2013)

I am genuinely astounded that IGN let someone like this write something like this 





> How do you feel about Nintendo at the moment? Putting aside the company’s poor Wii U sales figures and the recent announcement of the 2DS, what do you think of its general direction? What do you think about its approach to software, and more specifically, are you one of the people that sees Nintendo as out of step with what modern gamers want from their consoles? If so, that’s a notion I’d like to examine with a wider lens, as Nintendo's current direction can teach us a lot about our own views on the industry, and indeed about art itself.
> 
> So, to aid us in this venture, I would turn our eyes (and ears) to another artistic situation, one that has long been and gone. If you have had the misfortune of reading my previous IGN articles, you’ll know that my focus is chiefly on the world of music. More often than not, looking at the history of one artistic field gives great insight into another. So let’s take a look back into music past to perhaps shed some light on how things stand for Nintendo present.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *UK software sales (Week ending 8/31) – Rayman Legends sells the most on Wii U*
> 
> First week sales for Rayman Legends are in. The game isn’t lightning the charts on fire, but it did outsell origins by around 20%. Legends also sold the most on Wii U – 45% of total sales came from Nintendo’s console.
> 
> ...


There are people who just wanted to play the game you know. 


St NightRazr said:


> I am genuinely astounded that IGN let someone like this write something like this



Holy hell that was a good read.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I am genuinely astounded that IGN let someone like this write something like this



That is the single most pretentious pile of video game shit I've read in a very long time. Thanks, man.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 2, 2013)

Lmao I like you man but you gotta admit his ladt point of enjoying Nintendo for the things they're doing in whatever style they're doing instead of what you think they should be doing  now is pretty on point. Despite his other blubbery.

I mean, look at the music industry,every time an artists inspiration takes them somewhere different people have averse reactions to them. Like Linkin Park for example. Im not particularly fond of their different stylistics sounds they do now since Im not fond of softrock.


Shit its kind of like when an actor gets stuck in a certain type of role.

Like people who think Megan Fox has no comedic value since all direvtors do with her is make her look pretty then drops her when she tells them off with that mouth of hers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 2, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> There are people who just wanted to play the game you know.
> 
> 
> Holy hell that was a good read.



Seems the only one butthurt is Bestheda


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm really not surprised to hear that the Wii U version of legends is the best version.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I'm really not surprised to hear that the Wii U version of legends is the best version.



Who would be? It's the original version, all the others are ports. Plus, WiiU owners got extra content as means to compensate the delay in the first place.

That said, only the Vita version doesn't warrant a buy since it has cut content for some reason.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 2, 2013)

Why is it that the Vita version is missing content though?


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lmao I like you man but you gotta admit his ladt point of enjoying Nintendo for the things they're doing in whatever style they're doing instead of what you think they should be doing  now is pretty on point. Despite his other blubbery.
> 
> I mean, look at the music industry,every time an artists inspiration takes them somewhere different people have averse reactions to them. Like Linkin Park for example. Im not particularly fond of their different stylistics sounds they do now since Im not fond of softrock.
> 
> ...


In terms of the arts it is true that at times progressing forward sometimes involves reviving certain styles. So it was an interesting correlation.


St NightRazr said:


> Seems the only one butthurt is Bestheda


Not following. 


Asa-Kun said:


> Why is it that the Vita version is missing content though?



That's just mean.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 3, 2013)

Jesus whats with writing  lately.I must be going blind... 




			
				ShadowReij said:
			
		

> Not following.
> 
> 
> That's just mean.



Erhem 
 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffvkIwl7s9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Jesus whats with writing  lately.I must be going blind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooh, a reason that reminds why no one should take any of those vids seriously let alone watch them.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 3, 2013)

I dont quite understand what you;re saying lol

anyway....




Wind Waker time yo!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2013)

> "I've been known for saying I want to work on Star Fox," he said, "but the tendency for this to spread and people constantly pestering me with questions, like 'How would you do this? How would you do that?' ... Quite frankly, I've decided I don't want to work on Star Fox anymore."





RIPIP Starfox, there's definitely no hope for it now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I dont quite understand what you;re saying lol
> 
> anyway....
> 
> ...



Some youtube comment videos make me cringe, this one wasn't too bad. Didn't watch that bonus round episode but the comments gave it away. 

Talk about a difference.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 4, 2013)

Well looks like we will wait even longer for a TRUE Starfox game


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 4, 2013)

Instead of starfox, do something with kirby.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2013)

Kirby has enough love. >___> His creator is Sakurai, who basically does whatever the fuck he wants when he feels like it. We'll never be in short supply of Kirby.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 4, 2013)

Well if that's the case an Air Ride sequel would be nice Sakurai. 

Aw don't be discouraged Kamiya, people are just idiots and you should probably turn off twitter..


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 4, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> RIPIP Starfox, there's definitely no hope for it now.



He doesn't think that people aren't going to question him about a nintendo franchise that hasn't seen a true sequel since 64 especially when he has a page that makes it easy for people to do so?


He's just being a damn child.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm sure Nintendo was dying to give him the task to resurrect the Starfox franchise after seeing the whopping five thousand copies The Wonderful 101 sold in Japan


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2013)

I beat Pikmin 3, what a fun game.  And very beautiful, too. One of the reasons I love Nintendo games so much. What they lack in "realism" they more than make up for in creative art styles.

Some people complain that the game is too short, and I can sort of see where they're coming from. However, I beat the game in 13 hours and collected 47/66 fruit. The story felt just... right. It wasn't so short that it made the entire game seem pointless, but it wasn't so long that it made you wish it would just end already. The story was quirky, and the inclusion of old characters was great. They took a simple story and made it very fun.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah Pikmin 3 is legitimately one of the best games I've played these past few years

Too bad it's a niche game on a niche system but that shows that despite all the blunders when it comes to their home console, Nintendo still has it


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2013)

Indeed, most Nintendo software never fails to impress and entertain even if their hardware choices are questionable.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2013)

The limited edition of Windwaker HD is officially sold out in North America.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank goodness I reserved my copy not long after it was announced.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2013)

I pre-ordered my copy two days ago.  Good thing I didn't wait.

I think WWHD and the $300 deluxe Windwaker WiiU is going to be the real turning point for the WiiU. After WWHD comes out it's going to be a stream of Nintendo's heaviest hitters all the way through the holidays, and then MK8 comes out to dominate Q1 2014.

The best way to top off the holidays would've been to make sure MK8 was out before Christmas and to have a Kirby game lined up.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 4, 2013)

I think the results would fare more favorable in NA than JAP. Though the $300 WWHD bundle really put the load off my back for X-mas (which i really hope i'll still have enough saved up beforehand), plus Sonic Lost World will be the icing in the cake.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 4, 2013)

I can't wait till the 20th. Classes are stressing me out and I look forward to playing all these cheap Wii games I bought as well.

This is the turning point for the Wii U.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 4, 2013)

Kamiya seems rather pissed off on Twitter, he told more than three people to fuck off lol.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 4, 2013)

Damn why is he mad?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 4, 2013)

Mostly about repetitive questions and Star Fox/Bayo1 Wii U port requests.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 4, 2013)

Damn he should start blocking people or reading tweets


----------



## Furious George (Sep 4, 2013)

Just preordered WiiU WWHD Bundle.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 4, 2013)

Kamiya needs to chillax and play some games lol


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Damn why is he mad?



Why are you implying he needs a reason to be a dick...?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The limited edition of Windwaker HD is officially sold out in North America.





I didn't pre order.......................................................................


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2013)

Malvin.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The limited edition of Windwaker HD is officially sold out in North America.



[YOUTUBE]-hQr3qBOHWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The limited edition of Windwaker HD is officially sold out in North America.



I cut it too close. I pre-ordered mine Tuesday afternoon and I am very relieved I did.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2013)

I am still sad that I didn't pre order that edition of WWHD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2013)

What are you guys playing right now? I just drop The Last of Us. I think, I will not play another game from Naughty Dog for a long time. The Last of Us burned me hard.. Survivor horror? yeah right. I did love the characters. 

I am playing SC:B & W101 soon..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2013)

About the Wonderful 101, if you have an instant gratification complex this game isnt for you.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> What are you guys playing right now? I just drop The Last of Us. I think, I will not play another game from Naughty Dog for a long time. The Last of Us burned me hard.. Survivor horror? yeah right. I did love the characters.



It's not a survival horror, though. It only has small sections that could be considered as such but they definitely never sold it as a "survival horror".


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 8, 2013)

The last of us was boring as f for me.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm playing tales of grace f now and mario 3d land.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I'm playing tales of grace f now and mario 3d land.



Have fun with the gold digger protagonist


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> What are you guys playing right now? I just drop The Last of Us. I think, I will not play another game from Naughty Dog for a long time. The Last of Us burned me hard.. Survivor horror? yeah right. I did love the characters.



Was it not that good?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2013)

Lol this is amusing. I was just tweeting about TLOU and TW101.
TLOU is linear/story/movie experience gaming, but its full of bugs. And has bad level design.   TW101 is a game in the spirit of the olden days of gaming that gets more accessible to the player after they put time into playing and understanding the game. 

  If you're a gamer you should read that


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's not a survival horror, though. It only has small sections that could be considered as such but they definitely never sold it as a "survival horror".


 People on GAF like to say is a survivor horror. 



thinkingaboutlife said:


> The last of us was boring as f for me.


 It is boring.



Asa-Kun said:


> Was it not that good?


 I hated the gameplay and how easy the game is. I believe the hint system is an insult to gamers. I fucking hate that shit. It is very linear and there is always a ladder in the right place for you. sigh.



St NightRazr said:


> Lol this is amusing. I was just tweeting about TLOU and TW101.
> TLOU is linear/story/movie experience gaming, but its full of bugs. And has bad level design.   TW101 is a game in the spirit of the olden days of gaming that gets more accessible to the player after they put time into playing and understanding the game.
> 
> If you're a gamer you should read that


  The Last of Us is a huge let down to me. The characters tho, they are fucking awesome but not even that will make play the game again.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2013)

Lol playing the Last of US and getting to that resolution is sort of like watching Life of Pi.


In the end it tries to get you to wrestle with your thoughts and emotions but you as a viewer is like "eh forget it, Joel is a pussy"


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I hated the gameplay and how easy the game is.



Were you playing on Normal or Hard?

If you never beat it you can't have gotten Survivor, I don't think.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2013)

> People on GAF like to say is a survivor horror.





> GAF



There's your problem. Hate the game all you want, it's a pretty basic game with a neat story and presentation but saying it's a bad survival horror when it's not really one seems out of synch.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Were you playing on Normal or Hard?
> 
> If you never beat it you can't have gotten Survivor, I don't think.



Level design/bugs dont change that . Even if they AI isnt as  laughable


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2013)

People keep complaining about TLOU's framerate, are there issues with that apsect of the game as well?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 8, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Were you playing on Normal or Hard?
> 
> If you never beat it you can't have gotten Survivor, I don't think.


 Normal then I went to hard.



Deathbringerpt said:


> There's your problem. Hate the game all you want, it's a pretty basic game with a neat story and presentation but saying it's a bad survival horror when it's not really one seems out of synch.



you are right but I don't hate the game that much. I did like a lot of stuff. It did start really strong and like I said,I do love the characters. Maybe GAF is the wrong place to take words for a game but people are telling me that it is a survivor horror which is not.  

maybe I should give the game a second chance and finish it?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have any idea how close you are to the end?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2013)

LoU was one of the best games I've played this entire gen...I could never understand the "boring" thing, but then again people state zombie U sucks...so meh, I don't agree with people.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> What are you guys playing right now? I just drop The Last of Us. I think, I will not play another game from Naughty Dog for a long time. The Last of Us burned me hard.. Survivor horror? yeah right. I did love the characters.
> 
> I am playing SC:B & W101 soon..



I'm trying to start the MGS: Legacy Collection. Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD comes out on the 10th, and then GTA5 on the 17th. In October I'll be busy with Windwaker HD and Pokemon X. Other than that I'm trying to make my way through Persona 4: Arena.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2013)

Persona's getting murdered on youtube guys, some Russian lady is going after Atlus lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 8, 2013)

Why is that?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2013)

Lol those comics you posted got taken down, went after Catherine and some of SMT too XD

Anyway she's filing copyright claims on all the videos XD


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Persona's getting murdered on youtube guys, some Russian lady is going after Atlus lol.



Atlus bought by Russians confirmed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2013)

Said Russians now are running ads on all remaining vids and hijacking ad revenue


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2013)

What the fuck is even going on.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2013)

Stuff like this apparently derp.




LMAO HAHAHAHA XD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 8, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> LoU was one of the best games I've played this entire gen...I could never understand the "boring" thing, but then again people state zombie U sucks...so meh, I don't agree with people.


  I do always respect your opinion, we shared similar opinion in different games before. TLOU in my opinion suffer from a litle bit of pacing which can make the game boring in some area but the Cut scenes with the characters driving the plot which keep the players in their seat that make up for it. My problem with the game is more about the gameplay and some annoying mechanics design. I do really hate the damn hint system. It is too childish imo. 



First Tsurugi said:


> Do you have any idea how close you are to the end?


 no idea


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2013)

The Hint system? As in you can see through the dark? Cause I loved that. 

LoU online is also probably my second favorite online experience this entire gen.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Got to say this got a laugh out of me:


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Have fun with the gold digger protagonist



Who            ?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2013)

*Kamiya comments on Wonderful 101's low Japanese sales*



> A portion of an NWR interview with Hideki Kamiya...
> 
> NWR: Have the low sales [in Japan] of Wonderful 101 worried you in any way? Do you feel like that could possibly impact future development, either in general or for Nintendo platforms?
> 
> *HK: A really important philosophy at Platinum Games is that we absolutely do not want to compromise on quality, and if the quality is there then we gain a trust from fans and if we get trust from fans then that will ultimately result in a satisfying response from users. So, that's a number one priority and as long as we maintain that high standard for quality and respect and garnered trust from users, then, from Platinum Games' perspective, that's something that will allow us to continue forward uninhibited.*


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 10, 2013)

You can look on W101 and see that Kamiya put his heart and soul into the game. 
It's has to be disappointing for him but he probably won't admit it.

But this could be due to low wii u sales in general as well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2013)

He doesn't seem to care that much given with how he responded to tweets spamming about W101's japanese sales.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 10, 2013)

Why do people bother him about the sales anyways? he is probably used to poor sales, and Japan isnt a good indictation of game sales. Games sell better outside of Japan excluding a few genres.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 11, 2013)

Here is another review for TW101, you should also read the comments

on that note here is what JP_Kellams has to say about reviews

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>So I don’t really care about reviews or review scores too much, because I think the way we talk about/review games is inherently bankrupt.</p>&mdash; JP Kellams (@PG_jp) <a href="https://twitter.com/PG_jp/statuses/377641651814277120">September 11, 2013</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>So while you guys get all upset and argue about scores or what have you for 101 or GTA V, remember this.</p>&mdash; JP Kellams (@PG_jp) <a href="https://twitter.com/PG_jp/statuses/377646032903229442">September 11, 2013</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>You’re worrying about someone who is essentially just like you, but working without the tools for their opinion to elevate above opinion.</p>&mdash; JP Kellams (@PG_jp) <a href="https://twitter.com/PG_jp/statuses/377646730206277632">September 11, 2013</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>I am not dumb enough to think that people will stop reviewing games this way, but I am smart enough to know that the debate is silly.</p>&mdash; JP Kellams (@PG_jp) <a href="https://twitter.com/PG_jp/statuses/377649313620721664">September 11, 2013</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

You can read the whole thing at  ( quoite a bit of tweets so I only posted the first one and the ones I like)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What the fuck is even going on.



the internet's red dawn


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]i-b3tCc3sn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2013)

*New miiverse update - 09/11*



> Updates
> 
> There has been an update to Miiverse today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 11, 2013)

What happened to thinkingaboutlife??


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xg1OakRb-ZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> He doesn't seem to care that much given with how he responded to tweets spamming about W101's japanese sales.



Wait, you think Kamiya's response to tweets proves that he doesn't care about what people think of his game? Because its likely the exact opposite.

When a person legitimately doesn't care, he likely won't respond at all... or at the least he won't do too much talking. 

But if you're online taking the time to tell people to fuck off and leave you alone, the indication is that it is on some level bothering you.

Kamiya's a cool guy, but he is not made of iron. His latest game is doing poor commercially, only so-so critically and people won't let him forget that fact on twitter. Kamiya cares.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2013)

He is really hurt that W101 didn't sell well in Japan. He was very salty about it


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

He was worried about it before it even released Im pretty sure he knew this was going to happen.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 12, 2013)

NPD is out.

Pikmin 3 did 115,000 including physical and digital sales.

Splinter Cell bombed, doing less than 300k across all platforms.

Percentage wise, only 1.6% of those sales were for Wii U. This means it sold less than 5k.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2013)

I am so mad with the Splinter Cell WiiU version. I can't fucking play online. sigh


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 12, 2013)

You can't play online on it? Fuck that. 

Ouch @ Splinter Cell. Consoles sales have been slowing down for a while WW.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 12, 2013)

Huh, Pikmin 3 actually did pretty decently considering the state of the  platform it's on.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, Pikmin 3's doing good. I can see it selling okay throughout the WiiU's lifetime. It'll be that kind of game where you want to play it, but you can't justify buying a WiiU just for it, so you wait until other games you want to come out before buying it.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, Nintendo titles typically continue accumulate sales long after they're release window. Slow burners, really.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It'll be that kind of game where you want to play it, but you can't justify buying a WiiU just for it, so you wait until other games you want to come out before buying it.



That sounds like pretty much every big Wii U exclusive so far


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2013)

The have a second patch coming soon,I'll buy it when I can ( I like playing Spies Vs Mercs actually)

Uh no Splinter Cell did more than 5K... according to Miiverse.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 13, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> NPD is out.
> 
> Pikmin 3 did 115,000 including physical and digital sales.
> 
> ...



What's with people and the eagerness to drop bombs. 

Just because a game doesn't fly off the shelves immediately  doesn't mean it won't be successful.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2013)

Im just going to leave this here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9nuUJcsQ6xU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2013)

Wait Splinter Cell: C as a 360 exclusive did better? wtf? lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]9nuUJcsQ6xU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 13, 2013)

Kamiya is now taunting Other M Samus.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nintendo World Store‏@Nintendo_World
Drop by The Wonderful 101 launch event on 9/15 (11am-2pm) for a chance to receive a mask & autographed copy of the game while supplies last

I have to work................................................................


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol did you guys read that thing about Other M?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7CULOL8hXo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTYpKlIc_fg[/YOUTUBE]

Oh my God, this is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2013)

Pfftt you just found those? 
But yea they are funny as hell


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7CULOL8hXo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTYpKlIc_fg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh my God, this is fucking hilarious.



How did I not see these before, holy shit. 

Haven't laughed that hard in a while.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok, i nearly lost it at the Wii U/Square Enix part. Who the fuck made this?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 15, 2013)

Genius. EFFING GEN-I-US!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2013)

Unlike this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Ok, i nearly lost it at the Wii U/Square Enix part. Who the fuck made this?



/v/ did, and it caught fire since it got featured on Kotaku and now they're working on parodies on video game journalism and feminism. I'm watching the thread were they're working on more shit right now and some of them are so fucking funny. Some dude already recorded an awesome parody of Hellfire making fun of Anita Sarkeesian. 

God, I love /v/.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 15, 2013)

That Aladdin one is genius


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some dude already recorded an awesome parody of Hellfire making fun of Anita Sarkeesian.



I need to see this.  Hellfire is one of my favorite Disney songs.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm actually waiting for Scars "Be prepared".


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2013)

Did anyone pick up Wonderful 101? I would've liked to, but I'm saving up for the Galaxy Note 3. I've limited my expenses to Windwaker HD and Pokemon X.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2013)

Sonic Lost World and WWHD Wii U bundle (or the Black Deluxe version if i can't find it) are on my radar at the moment, limited expenses be damned.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2013)

i dunno if i should go for xenoblade or just wait for X 

its like 80 bucks.....but i do want to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2013)

All of you suck.

*Goes back to playing Wonderful 101*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i dunno if i should go for xenoblade or just wait for X
> 
> its like 80 bucks.....but i do want to see what all the fuss is about



Playing through Xenoblade I can frankly say just wait for X.
It will be better. It will be so much better.
Get Wonderful 101 isntead.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 15, 2013)

Wonderful 101 is pretty awesome so far. I love the comedy bits with Wonder Blue and the characters struggling to maintain cool poses while the narrator does the tutorial so far.

Also, a heads up, a NeoGaf thread showed Target will be having "Buy Two, Get a Third Free" sale on all Wii U games from Sept. 22-28. I was actually going to get Rayman Legends this Friday but now I'll wait for the sale to start. Going to get Rayman Legends, ZombiU, and for the free third game probably either New Super Mario Bros. U or Scribblenauts Unlimited.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Playing through Xenoblade I can frankly say just wait for X.
> It will be better. It will be so much better.
> Get Wonderful 101 isntead.



Fuck that shit, get both of them and Metroid Prime trilogy while you're at it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i dunno if i should go for xenoblade or just wait for X
> 
> its like 80 bucks.....but i do want to see what all the fuss is about



Xenoblade, we aren't getting X until next year so you may as well get a steal from Gamestop sooner or later.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 16, 2013)

well im saying so just because i do have a limited budget...and i wondering if they are the same kind of game, with a storyline and characters and everything. im hoping X is not a monster hunter type game with online elements, i dislike RPG"s with no storyline. If its like that, i'll have to pick up xenoblade and pass on X


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2013)

I dont know why you're worrying, the game is more like Tales of than Monster Hunter.

Its Xenoblade with mechs and more strtategy.

Yes it has local and online co-op (drop in drop out like Dark Souls)


Play TW101 instead.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I need to see this.  Hellfire is one of my favorite Disney songs.



Hellfire song not working with the youtube tag because shitdicks so here's the link. (Just fixed it)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx6jhqip9F8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wypw2PEcuAc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfGdMfO8CEg[/YOUTUBE]

And I fucking lost my shit with this one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lhz9Qgq29aw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2013)

By the way, it looks like a NSMBU + NSLU deluxe WiiU bundle is coming sometime in the future.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 16, 2013)

I've never played wind waker...but i want to now


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2013)

Inb4 MiyaEiji yells at you about Kaze No Takuto


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2013)

For the Xenoblade question in this thread: get the game and never look back. It is a masterpiece.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2013)

*Various retailers already stocking The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD bundle*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TKarLyJQiXk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Sep 18, 2013)

*Nintendo announces Wii Sports Club – online confirmed, more*



> _Nintendo is bringing back its classic Wii Sports release for Wii U. All of the original title’s sports mini-games – bowling, tennis, baseball, boxing, and golf, are returning on the company’s new console.
> 
> Wii Sports Club features new HD visuals, MotionPlus technology, and an online multiplayer versus mode. Users will be able to register to state or regional clubs and chat with others through Miiverse during matches. Additionally, you’ll be able to either play casually against other members of your own club or challenge members of rival clubs to increase club rankings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-D6OAoRgNwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iNZUoGDpHBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2013)

Seems like Killer Instinct was the first of many.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 19, 2013)

Bayonetta Movie on the 23rd of November.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxrIoffNzX8[/youtube]

By Gonzo... 
Directed by the Afro Samurai 



Also everyone should play TW101, the game is fucking amazing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2013)

Shit anime company but it's being led by one of the only 2 decent directors left at that place. So it mite be gud. Didn't look terribly interesting though from that preview.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2013)

> At a pre-TGS event, we asked the developers if it would be possible for there to be some sort of post-release content for the HD remake. It wouldn't be the first HD rerelease to get DLC that wasn't available for the original--Age of Empires II's HD remake was followed by totally unique DLC--and there have been plenty of characters added to the Soulcalibur franchise since SC2 came out a decade ago. We were told that, if the game does well, it's definitely a possibility.
> 
> But there's one character that couldn't be added to the 360 or PS3 version of the game: Link. The Hylian hero was exclusive to the GameCube version, but as of now, there's no Wii U release in the works. When the developers were asked about a Wii U version (and, of course, the ability to add Link back into the game), we were told that it could happen if Namco Bandai sees a demand. They even suggested an outlet for the demand, saying that gamers could spam the producer's Twitter (@hoshino_calibur) if they're interested. In other words: Wii U owners, get to it!



well then... We have a job to do.. Spam !!!!!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Masuda still not in favor of a mainline Pokemon RPG for Wii U*

When asked about a mainline Pokemon game for Wii U in the past, Game Freak director Junichi Masuda hasn?t been open to the possibility. His thinking is that the RPG games are better-suited for handhelds due to the communication aspects. 

Unfortunately, not much has changed. Polygon quizzed Masuda once again about a potential Pokemon Wii U game, Masuda said the following: 

*?The series was built around the idea of trading Pokemon, trading these creatures, and everything we designed about the games was based on that concept. That trading aspect was also to promote communication between people, and really, you need the handheld to be able to go places in real life, meet people, easily trade and battle with them. I think that?s the reason we designed them on the handheld; it?s really important to Pokemon.?*


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 19, 2013)

With a console version you can trade online,  you have social networks like facebook where you can gather a crazy amount of friends.  so that isn't a very good reason in this day and age.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 19, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]iNZUoGDpHBo[/YOUTUBE]


I don't think  he realizes just how big of a company Nintendo is.

He acts like whoever is developing that HD remake could have made starfox or something.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 19, 2013)

Man, a full-blown Pokemon game for the Wii U would probably help sales quite a bit. I wish Masuda would realize people make connections with other people online as well.

Also, maybe it's more the case in Japan but I don't know many people who trade with other people Pokemon-wise. Heck, with my friends they just borrow a GBA/DS, put the second version of the game in it and trade between the two versions they own.

Seriously, the trading aspect is pretty small compared to the vast amount of Pokemon to catch and all the things to do in the game proper. Masuda is really grasping at straws here for justifying not giving what pretty much every fan has been asking for.

Also, geezus that guy in the video needs to calm the fuck down. If you don't want to get the Wii Sports upgrade then don't get it. It's not like Iwata is busting down your door and making you buy it at gunpoint.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 19, 2013)

Some folks here mentioned that a Wii U version would end up hurting the sales of the handeld version down the line and it's something i agree with.

How much has pokemon really evolved compared to the other franchises yet it continues to sell millions?


----------



## Yagura (Sep 19, 2013)

They should make a Pokemon x Animal Crossing crossover and put it on Wii U.



They'd call it... Pokemon Crossing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Masuda still not in favor of a mainline Pokemon RPG for Wii U*
> 
> When asked about a mainline Pokemon game for Wii U in the past, Game Freak director Junichi Masuda hasn?t been open to the possibility. His thinking is that the RPG games are better-suited for handhelds due to the communication aspects.
> 
> ...



have some one told him that most people trade and battle online today?


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 19, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> have some one told him that most people trade and battle online today?



Somebody needs to touch him and tell him it's 2013.  But I'm sure he knows that but his real reason I'm sure wouldn't please a lot of fans.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit anime company but it's being led by one of the only 2 decent directors left at that place. So it mite be gud. Didn't look terribly interesting though from that preview.



I keep hearing bad stuff about Gonzo, what's up with them?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2013)

They mostly make shitty anime? I mean, that should be enough reason. The only noticeable exceptions are The Count of Monte Cristo, Blue Submarine N?6 and Basilisk.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 19, 2013)

Gamefreak just sucks at coding, so they dont want to make a WiiU game.


What they should do is make a Pokemon Action RPG type spinoff 

Or you know, a real time turn based one.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Gamefreak just sucks at coding, so they dont want to make a WiiU game.
> 
> 
> What they should do is make a Pokemon Action RPG type spinoff
> ...



Only when Pokemon finally starts to get old will they be forced to change.  That's how it is with some developers.  Capcom and the resident evil franchise is a perfect example.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 19, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They mostly make shitty anime? I mean, that should be enough reason. The only noticeable exceptions are The Count of Monte Cristo, Blue Submarine N?6 and Basilisk.



I would also add Welcome to the NHK and Last Exile. I've actually heard the director they've got picked for Bayonetta is one of their better ones so that bodes well, plus with it being a movie that means we're less likely to see the weaker animation that some of their series are plagued with.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Miyamoto can see Retro developing multiple titles simultaneously, studio ?is a very high priority? for new potential Metroid*



> ?Retro is a very capable studio and can design a lot of different types of games and I know that because I produced Metroid Prime. But when it did Donkey Kong Country Returns on Wii, apparently it had a lot of fun making that title and from what I?ve heard it put in a request and said that it wanted to do a new Donkey Kong Country game on Wii U themselves.
> 
> ?In particular the company built up quite a lot of knowhow in that specific style of gameplay and as a consequence felt that it could leverage that again in creating something new in that same style for Wii U.
> 
> ?I think Retro has really come to a point at which it?s possible for it to have multiple lines running at the same time and having different projects in development. I totally think there are possibilities to see different projects from Retro in the future.?


 
When it comes to Retro Studios, there?s no question that fans would love to see the team return to the Metroid series after producing three outstanding Prime titles. Perhaps we?ll see this become a reality. After all, Miyamoto told ONM, ?Retro is a very high priority in terms of the potential team that would be considered for working on a Metroid game.?




> ?Certainly the Metroid franchise is one that, when you talk about really bringing the world to life, we feel that Metroid and the characters established are really important for Nintendo. So important that they were included, obviously, in Nintendo Land.
> 
> ?I definitely think it?s a franchise that we value and we certainly want to see what we can do with it in the future. And, obviously, Retro is a very high priority in terms of the potential team that would be considered for working on a Metroid game.?


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 20, 2013)

I thought Retro themselves said that they prefer focusing their attention on one game at a time.

But I guess Miyamoto sees potential.  Let's see if he hasn't gotten senile yet like iwata.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 20, 2013)

Bought a Wii U today. That zelda bundle.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> But I guess Miyamoto sees potential.  Let's see if he hasn't gotten senile yet like iwata.



How cute, you think Iwata is senile.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2013)

Woo hoo! Saw the WWHD bundle today at Best Buy, looks mad sexy. 

I actually think it might be here to stay for a while in retail, despite people citing it as a limited release.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Apparently we have to spam Hoshino for SoulCalibur 2 HD to come to the Wii U.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> But I guess Miyamoto sees potential.  Let's see if he hasn't gotten senile yet like iwata.



Miyamoto was partially responsible for the clusterfuck that was Paper Mario: Sticker Star. He insisted on little to no story, and didn't want it to be similar to TTYD so they removed all partners and there are barely any new characters. Never mind those were major aspects that fans of the series loved which makes me think Miyamoto is starting to make assumptions about what fans want as opposed to what they actually want. If they want more focus on the paper-element, fair enough, but there was no need to sacrifice so much of what made the series great.

I'm not hating on the man, he's responsible for FAR more good games than bad ones, and I look forward to what his new IP will be. But the Paper Mario fiasco makes me think he should probably not exercise as much executive power nowadays.


----------



## Bowser (Sep 21, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Miyamoto was partially responsible for the clusterfuck that was Paper Mario: Sticker Star. He insisted on little to no story, and didn't want it to be similar to TTYD so they removed all partners and there are barely any new characters. Never mind those were major aspects that fans of the series loved which makes me think Miyamoto is starting to make assumptions about what fans want as opposed to what they actually want. If they want more focus on the paper-element, fair enough, but there was no need to sacrifice so much of what made the series great.
> 
> I'm not hating on the man, he's responsible for FAR more good games than bad ones, and I look forward to what his new IP will be. But the Paper Mario fiasco makes me think he should probably not exercise as much executive power nowadays.


To his excuse, the team was new and did not properly review the fans (seriously Club Nintendo ?), when he did a similar thing with Luigi's Mansion dark moon bosses, the team was able to handle it much better.

The man isn't perfect, he can have failures, still i agree his "No story" policy is really annoying, specialy that he actually didn't mind Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon having a story, so if Luigi can have story then why can't Paper Mario (a RPG) have one :/


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2013)

It's not really a "no story" policy. Miyamoto just has an aversion to stories in *Mario* games because he believes that they should emphasize gameplay above all else. 

Also, the plot in Luigi's Mansion is very minimal.


----------



## Bowser (Sep 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's not really a "no story" policy. Miyamoto just has an aversion to stories in *Mario* games because he believes that they should emphasize gameplay above all else.
> 
> Also, the plot in Luigi's Mansion is very minimal.


That understandable, still i feel that they should add twists like they did in SMB3 (where Peach is only kidnapped toward the end and the main plot is to save the kings) or SMG1

Also i believe he spiked the story in Zelda as well, so it's not only Mario.

And i'am talking about Dark Moon which had somewhat more complicated plot than the first and an interview where he say that the Luigi's games should have a nice story.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 21, 2013)

That supposed "no story" policy must not have been in effect when Majora's Mask was made:ho


----------



## Bowser (Sep 21, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> That supposed "no story" policy must not have been in effect when Majora's Mask was made:ho


It wasn't, it supposedly started around the 2000's and got stronger around 2010


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 21, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> That supposed "no story" policy must not have been in effect when Majora's Mask was made:ho



I think much of that was Yoshiaki Koizumi's doing. He was also responsible for the storybook segments in Mario Galaxy, which Miyamoto also supposedly had an issue with.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd personally love it if a Super Mario game had writing and dialogue like a Mario and Luigi game.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2013)

The transition might be a little weird.


----------



## Bowser (Sep 21, 2013)

To be honest, i'd love to see the core Mario games being essentially in between Paper Mario's darkness and Mario & Luigi's humor (it's darker than Mario & Luigi but lighter than Paper Mario), to bridge the series


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wVpo8_HMZZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2013)

so....today i caved and bought a Wii U Wind Waker Bundle


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 21, 2013)

Cool.

>Doesn't like Gold<


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> so....today i caved and bought a Wii U Wind Waker Bundle



Now make everyone you know cave


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VPHr0uEiQkU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dokiz1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ive played WWHD in my friend's house yesterday...and holy fuck the slow down was massive sometimes, like just fuck this shit. Wtf were nintendo thinking? I think ill just stick with the smoother original version if I ever play it again. Bloom Waker is too much to handle for the wiiu it seems.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 22, 2013)

I see your rant.. and I raise the insanity tenfold

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-uTnqYHZ-I[/youtube]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 22, 2013)

Dokiz1 said:


> Ive played WWHD in my friend's house yesterday...and holy fuck the slow down was massive sometimes, like just fuck this shit. Wtf were nintendo thinking? I think ill just stick with the smoother original version if I ever play it again. Bloom Waker is too much to handle for the wiiu it seems.



Sounds like the original to me lmao.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 22, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Sounds like the original to me lmao.



Yep, sounds about right.
I had slowdown on the original at times.
Some of you just didn't notice because you were young, not bitter, and not jaded about everything


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2013)

Haven't played my WiiU in awhile, but I'm probably going to nab W101 soon, I think.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> so....today i caved and bought a Wii U Wind Waker Bundle



Wise choice.  I hate you all.

Wonderful 101, Sonic Lost World (come on try it, Segas been improving with the mainline titles after Colors), SM3DWorld, DKTF,and MH3U. There you have it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm not playing Windwaker HD yet, I'm getting that Ganondorf figure.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Sep 22, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Sounds like the original to me lmao.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yep, sounds about right.
> I had slowdown on the original at times.
> Some of you just didn't notice because you were young, not bitter, and not jaded about everything


Nah, there's no way it was like that in the original, yes there were a bit of slowdown when you hit enemies in the original. But in WWHD, especially during fights, its like holy shit, almost unplayable for me. It's something you will notice too when fighting Gohma, there's no way that you won't notice it. After that, I stopped playing though, was too disappointed. Bloom over > framerate now? bitch please.

BTW, I actually played the GC version yesterday until Gohma just to confirm that fact and all I can say, it couldn't be any more smoother.


Also, I'm not the only one complaining about it. I would say more but fuck writing from the phone.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2013)

How you're actually experiencing these problems i do not know. I've rarely ever heard of those complaints for WWHD.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 22, 2013)

Dokiz1 said:


> Nah, there's no way it was like that in the original, yes there were a bit of slowdown when you hit enemies in the original.



I've slowed it down to 15 frames in the original before.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2013)

I haven't heard anything about the game slowing down significantly in any way. Not even on the GameFAQs WiiU board, which is odd because if the issue was even just a tiny bit common the trolls would be all over it.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> How you're actually experiencing these problems i do not know. I've rarely ever heard of those complaints for WWHD.



It's because most playing this game are casuals, they probably don't know what framerate is.




> “Frequent frame rate drops are all too noticeable”






> If there's one minor gripe that can be levelled at the game it's the fact that the frame rate still drops now and again when things get a little hectic




But that doesn't say much though. So, ill show this:



At 2h:22 you will see him complaining about the lag in his fight against Gohma and in 2h:41 you see him complaining about the lag again. Now I could probably find more about him complaining about the lag in his 24 hour stream video but aint nobody got the time for that.

Btw, he is a really known speedrunner for Wind Waker, so he would know the difference more than anyone. And one of his biggest complaint was about the lag.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 22, 2013)

Took advantage of Target's "buy 2, get 3rd free" sale and got Rayman Legends, ZombiU, and New Super Mario Bros U. Looking forward to playing them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2013)

So it seems to only happen when hectic shit is on screen, eh ok.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2013)

So i'm playing my first round of WW after never touching zelda in my life. And i gotta say its pretty decent. The art style mostly works unless Link is being cast with light, and then the cellshaded look is broken. But overall, its a pretty game. Now i'm just getting on the boat to start my adventure of looking for Sister and the giant bird


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2013)

Another thing I thought of is that the whole wonky framerate thing might be exclusive to the digital version, so we'll have to see what happens when the physical version is released.

Also, if enough people complain about it I could see Nintendo patching it so it gets locked at 30 fps or something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2013)

Another HD treatment with shitty framerate?

It's like developers want to make this a tradition.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Another HD treatment with shitty framerate?
> 
> It's like developers want to make this a tradition.




So... people still cant tell the difference between frame rate drops and animation from Sea Battles?

Lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Wii U 32GB Play Immeadiately Family Bundle for Japan on Oct 31 (Wii Party U + NSMBU)*



*Bundle 1 (32,800 yen): *

32GB Wii U + NSMBU + Wii Party U + Sensor Bar + Wiimote + 30 days of Karaoke service

*Bundle 2 (34,800 yen): *

32GB Wii U + NSMBU + Wii Party U + Wii Fit U + Sensor Bar + Fit Meter + Wiimote + 30 days of Karaoke service

*Bundle 2 does not come with Balance Board
*All software is pre-installed on the system


Both release October 31st. 

The vanilla premium bundle is 31,500 yen (sans Nintendo Land), so this is a pretty good deal. Also comes with the Wii Party U stand for using the system horizontally on tables.

Note: 
1. Regular Wii U Premium does not include the Sensor Bar in Japan
2. It does include the Deluxe Program for money back on digital purchases
3. The remote included is a Remote Plus and matches the color of the system
4. There is no Wind Waker HD bundle in Japan


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 24, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U 32GB Play Immeadiately Family Bundle for Japan on Oct 31 (Wii Party U + NSMBU)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So these systems come with 10$ off due to the DDP eh? cools


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 24, 2013)

Wii U 32GB: 31,500
NSMBU: 5,985
Wii Party U: TBA (assume same as G&W 4,935)
Sensor Bar: 1,680
Wii Remote Plus: 3,800
30 Days of Karaoke: 1,000

Total: 48,900

Bundle 1: 32,800

Assumed saving: 15,200 yen

and they come with the Deluxe Program


----------



## Yagura (Sep 24, 2013)

Now those are some god damn bundles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 24, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Now those are some god damn bundles.



Nintendo's definetly trying to establish a connection with those who havent bought a WiiU to get some spread going with it, that Wii Party U bundle with Mario is going to be a completely educational tool for the consumer XD 

They're going full blast on the 3DS release while mitigating their WiiU releases to two per month(first party wise) Seems like good strategy for January/Feburary


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2013)

Nintendo going all out for the holidays


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 24, 2013)

Indeed hoho


PS3 has a lot of strange stuff being released, wonder how much it'll drive in the holiday sales


----------



## Bowser (Sep 24, 2013)

Err it's just me or we are like less than two months before the release of SM3DW and despite that, there is still no news about it ?


----------



## Yagura (Sep 24, 2013)

"Sony left an opening, now go for the jugular!"



...as adequately put by a GAFer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 24, 2013)

*SEGA: Sonic Titles Perform "Really, Really Well on Nintendo Platforms"*

If we trace Sonic's third-party roots all the way back to just after the Dreamcast, we released Sonic Adventure 2: Battle on the GameCube and it did phenomenally well. We think that's because there was a lot of overlap between the Sonic/Sega and Nintendo crowd at that time, and we just found historically that Sonic performs really, really well on Nintendo platforms. Sonic Colors did great, Sonic and the Black Knight did well and Sonic and Secret Rings did well ? all Nintendo. When we look at the numbers, we thought ? this is clearly where our audience is.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 24, 2013)

^ can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sonic also wasn't a lazy port and a decently made game.

So Sega might actually have success with their other franchises if they treat them the same say sonic has.  People still want to see a Nintendo and Sega full partnership.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 24, 2013)

I wonder how well a Persona game would do as a 3DS / Wii U exclusive.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 24, 2013)

Not very good  at this point given where the persona audience is.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *SEGA: Sonic Titles Perform "Really, Really Well on Nintendo Platforms"*
> 
> If we trace Sonic's third-party roots all the way back to just after the Dreamcast, we released Sonic Adventure 2: Battle on the GameCube and it did phenomenally well. We think that's because there was a lot of overlap between the Sonic/Sega and Nintendo crowd at that time, and we just found historically that Sonic performs really, really well on Nintendo platforms. Sonic Colors did great, Sonic and the Black Knight did well and Sonic and Secret Rings did well ? all Nintendo. When we look at the numbers, we thought ? this is clearly where our audience is.



Told y'all.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 24, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Not very good  at this point given where the persona audience is.



Eh, there's clearly a SMT audience on Nintendo consoles so I can't imagine it doing badly. I mean, if it can do well on the Vita of all places I'd suspect it'd do significantly better on the 3ds.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey, are Bayonetta 2 and W101 technically funded Nintendo 1st party IP at this point?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2013)

Nop, they're exclusive third party games. Bayonetta 2 and Wonderful 101 are co-owned by both Platinum and Nintendo. PG already said that Bayonetta 2 will probably be the last game in the series cause they tapped all gameplay ideas they had for it, regardless if it sells well enough that Nintendo wants a threequel.

Plus the Bayonetta IP is still owned by Sega.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2013)

I hope bayonetta 1 comes to wii U as well. Plz Platinum?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2013)

Letting Sega handle to PS3 port was one of their worst decisions ever.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 24, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Hey, are Bayonetta 2 and W101 technically funded Nintendo 1st party IP at this point?



Yes, Wonderful 101 is co-owned by Nintendo. 

They don't own the Baynoetta franchise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2013)

Bayonetta is segas. that's why nintendo is funding 2, because sega doesn't want to pay for it


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 24, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Eh, there's clearly a SMT audience on Nintendo consoles so I can't imagine it doing badly. I mean, if it can do well on the Vita of all places I'd suspect it'd do significantly better on the 3ds.



I think it has more to do with Sony being more associated with RPGs than Nintendo. 

I think Persona would sell well no matter what the platform, but when I think of Persona I do think of Playstation, so that has to have some power.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2013)

sony just has tonnes of japanese mindshare, just tons of it


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 24, 2013)

And Persona is more popular in Japan.  For the Wii U to generate enough sales it would have to establish itself as a RPG centric console

But seeing that neither FF or Kingdom hearts two of the biggest and popular RPG games aren't coming to the console...........


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2013)

^No it doesn't, PS2 (despite having a lot of them) or PS3 weren't centered around the genre itself, they had the audience/sales/relationship with said-big companies to get RPGs on their consoles. If we go by that logic then Vita shouldn't have even gotten Persona 4 Golden, given how significantly unpopular it is compared to the PSP and 3DS. 

3DS (and even the DS) are no slouch with the RPG genre, though i guess i'm not factoring in the relationship of big companies associated towards JRPG.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 24, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> 3DS (and even the DS) are no slouch with the RPG genre, though i guess i'm not factoring in the relationship of big companies associated towards JRPG.



Yeah, well the 3DS is not the Wii-U.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2013)

i hate ios games and android


----------



## Yagura (Sep 24, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I think it has more to do with Sony being more associated with RPGs than Nintendo.



On home consoles, maybe. Handhelds are a different matter.



> I think Persona would sell well no matter what the platform, but when I think of Persona I do think of Playstation, so that has to have some power.


Powerful enough to make sell better on the Vita versus the 3ds? I doubt it. But yeah I agree it'd probably sell well on any platform excluding the Xbox.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 24, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> ^No it doesn't, PS2 (despite having a lot of them) or PS3 weren't centered around the genre itself, they had the audience/sales/relationship with said-big companies to get RPGs on their consoles. If we go by that logic then Vita shouldn't have even gotten Persona 4 Golden, given how significantly unpopular it is compared to the PSP and 3DS.
> 
> 3DS (and even the DS) are no slouch with the RPG genre, though i guess i'm not factoring in the relationship of big companies associated towards JRPG.





Yagura said:


> On home consoles, maybe. Handhelds are a different matter.
> 
> 
> Powerful enough to make sell better on the Vita versus the 3ds? I doubt it. But yeah I agree it'd probably sell well on any platform excluding the Xbox.




I actually misread and thought you were just asking what would happen if Persona came to Wii-U, didn't notice you mentioned 3DS.


It would sell well on Xbox, don't get it twisted, people in Japan would buy an Xbox just to play it if there were enough in stock there.

And no, it wouldn't make the Vita outsell the 3DS (no single game can be predicted to do that much), but it would make people buy the Vita.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah, well the 3DS is not the Wii-U.



*cough*.........



> *though i guess i'm not factoring in the relationship of big companies associated towards JRPG*.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 24, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *cough*.........



Don't cough on me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2013)

Yagura said:


> I wonder how well a Persona game would do as a 3DS / Wii U exclusive.



Fairly well would be my guess. The Japanese have proven time and time again that they're loyal to games rather than consoles. The most recent example of this is Monster Hunter 4 being the fastest selling Monster Hunter game to date, and also the first "new" Monster Hunter game to be on a Nintendo system. 

If a Persona game was on the 3DS, the Japanese would undoubtedly buy it. More of them own a 3DS anyway, I think the 3DS to Vita ratio is like 15:1 at this point. 

You also have to take into account that Atlus' fanbase is extremely loyal, and will usually buy their games no matter what systems they're on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Don't cough on me.



*cough* *cough*


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 24, 2013)

I wouldn't mind Persona 5 coming to the Wii U but it really should be for PS4. Especially if Persona 4 Arena's story does end up being somewhat relevant to Persona 5. I'd rather this not become like Kingdom Hearts where they expect the fans to buy systems all over the place just to keep up with the story. PS2, GBA (yeah, COM came out for PS2 later but people didn't know that at first), DS, PSP, 3DS, jeezus christ.  Thank god for the HD collections since they've said they're definitely doing a second one so I can finally play Birth by Sleep.

Wouldn't be big on it coming to 3DS (or Vita for that matter), I'd buy it but it has always felt awkward playing a RPG series that was on consoles and switching to a handheld. Dragon Quest IX felt weird playing for example. It's different if the series started on handhelds but to go from consoles to handhelds rarely works for me.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 24, 2013)

It's makes for better business to prioritize a larger install base than a brand new console though.

According to people here that's how atlus generally do their thing and it has worked for them despite being not a rockstar level company.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 24, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> It's makes for better business to prioritize a larger install base than a brand new console though.
> 
> According to people here that's how atlus generally do their thing and it has worked for them despite being not a rockstar level company.



I don't think that should be an issue with the PS4. Sony's forecast of sales for the console are HUGE and I would be shocked if Persona 5 comes out within a year from now. By the time the game does come out it is unlikely PS4 won't have sold enough consoles to make Atlus a profit.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 24, 2013)

So because they forecast it it's gonna be true mon-ami?  5 million is nowhere near 70 million.

You can't make the assumption that most of the people that play persona are going to be within sony's forecast with a $400 dollar console.

Everybody jumping on for a smaller piece of the pie, Doesn't make sense to me especially given that the PS4 isn't backwards compatible so there still will be millions of people still investing in that console.

At least for the next 3 years or until Sony plans to hault PS3 production but seeing that the PS3 is being sold  at a profit now that wouldn't be a smart move especially if you have publishers still supporting the PS3 with games.

But you're right though when you say it depends on when the game plans to be released.  

Though remember Persona 4 released two years after the PS3 launch. People are not going to throw away their PS3's and they aren't going to let all the games they purchases go to waste.  So as far as i know Atlus definitely has a future with the PS3.  

The important thing to take from all of this is that what they have been doing has WORKED for them in an environment where almost everybody who isn't named rockstar is having financial problems or EA cutting staff like pubic hair.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 24, 2013)

They're forecast is, like, 5 million. That's not much compared to the 70 million PS3's or 35 million 3DS's out there. Not to mention it'd be more expensive to develop for.

Edit: Canute beat me to it.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh, well I certainly have no issue with it coming out on the PS3 either. Just really hope it's not handheld.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 24, 2013)

Well atlus wouldn't make it exclusively for handhelds if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 25, 2013)

The EA comments about Miyamoto............lol


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2013)

> "But [Miyamoto's] falling down on the job. And for the past five years that job has been taken over by a dead guy from Cupertino."



Pffffftttt.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 25, 2013)

What a heel EA is..


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2013)

EA is what's best for business gaming

/esotericjoke


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Shirker said:


> EA is what's best for business gaming
> 
> /esotericjoke





They really want to win for a third year in a row the award of the worst company in America. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2013)

Gaming was taken over by Steve Jobs? Steve Jobs couldn't game his way out of a paper bag (alive and dead). He couldn't even engineer his way into the computer business, he had Wozniak and his team do all the hard work. 

Also, considering how well received Pikmin 3 has been, Miyamoto hasn't "fallen down" whatsoever. He has given questionable input into the games of others, such as Sticker Star, but a few mistakes here and there should be relatively trivial considering the man's amazing track record.

Just another case of typical EA dribble.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2013)

I trust Miyamoto when he's working on his passion projects but when he gives random pieces of input to projects he's basically not involved in and barely cares about, he tends to more damage than good.

Kinda like Inafune when he was head of research and development at Capcom, but too a much lesser, lesser, lesser degree considering Miyamoto's scope of videogame development is broader and wider than that chucklefuck.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I trust Miyamoto when he's working on his passion projects but when he gives random pieces of input to projects he's basically not involved in and barely cares about, *he tends to more damage than good.*
> 
> Kinda like Inafune when he was head of research and development at Capcom, but too a much lesser, lesser, lesser degree considering Miyamoto's scope of videogame development is broader and wider than that chucklefuck.



Maybe not always Kamiya seemed to have appreciated the advice Nintendo gave them in regards to their projects.

We'll have to see what Miyamoto does with Retro though.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2013)

The only "problem" with Miyamoto is that he wants Mario games to focus almost exclusively on gameplay, even if it means completely sacrificing any story aspect of the game. He's fine aside from that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2013)

^

That's not really even a problem when it comes to mainline Mario. My last beef with him was that he really pushed Aonuma do remake Link to the Past to the 3DS which Aonuma eventually turned into a sequel. Miyamoto just doesn't think that creatively when it comes to the Marios and Zeldas and whatever because he did basically all he could with them, he's been doing this shit for decades now and not every game developer can say the same considering how young the industry is.



Canute87 said:


> Maybe not always Kamiya seemed to have appreciated the advice Nintendo gave them in regards to their projects.



Nintendo producers that aren't Miyamoto. And really, the thing Nintendo did for the most part was letting PG do their own thing, much like Sega did.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 25, 2013)

lol EA.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 25, 2013)

I dont understand all the Miyamoto comments, to my understanding he doesn't really do much.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> Nintendo producers that aren't Miyamoto. And really, the thing Nintendo did for the most part was letting PG do their own thing, much like Sega did.


Miyamoto wasn't apart of that?
But Nintendo letting kamiya do their own thing is good they just helped with a few little designs and kamiya isn't an amateur by any means though so there's no reason to get too involved.


But i want to talk about something else, pokemon in particular, i realize that series isn't going to evolve much as it could if it continues to bring in wicked profits.

It was the low sales of the previous fire emblem games that forced intelligent systems to really evolve the franchise on the 3DS.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 25, 2013)

Awakening isnt better than the GameCube titles, its just the casual mode and the marriage features and dialog, experience that people really like. 

The gameplay is as addictive as ever, but IS really needs to work on Game balance and strategy on the games.


The Zelda series needs more koizumi and tezuka

Iwamoto should stay away from Zelda. 

Eiji Aonuma needs to make better Zelda's with better dungeons. He does have great setting ideas when it comes to the series however


----------



## Furious George (Sep 26, 2013)

So, picking a Wii U up next Wednesday probably.

Will probably pick up Lego City Undercover. It comes with WWHD. Want to pick up one other game with it. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 26, 2013)

Furious George said:


> So, picking a Wii U up next Wednesday probably.
> 
> Will probably pick up Lego City Undercover. It comes with WWHD. One to pick up one other game with it.
> 
> Any suggestions?



ZombiU. no doubts. You can even get it for $20 dollars in some places.

*Nintendo and Panasonic join forces to improve game interaction.*



> Nintendo and Panasonic have joined forces to make easier-to-use game machines, Nihon Keizai Shimbun writes in a new report.
> 
> According to the newspaper, Nintendo made an investment in software created to recognize characters entered on the DS touchscreen through a Panasonic subsidiary called PUX. Nintendo recently purchased 27% of the PUX shares that Panasonic originally held 78% of for roughly 35 million yen, and Nintendo will be sending outside support through its own development department.
> 
> PUX has pursued new technology developed for the user interface to enhance the operation of the systems, such as new consoles. Noteworthy about the news is that Nintendo seems to want to take advantage of this new technology and add it to the company?s future development.







> Nikkei says PUX specilize in face and voice recognition tech.
> 
> Nintendo purchased a 28% batch of shares from Panasonic, who owned 78% of PUX. So, I think, Panasonic now owns 50% and Nintendo owns 28% of the company. Price was 35 million yen. Nintendo will deploy some of its own staff to PUX for development assistance. Will be used to develop tech that increases the usability of user interfaces for future game systems. There's 26 employees at the company. PUX started in April last year as a venture by Panasonic.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 26, 2013)

Nintenkinect confirmed?

But really, this sounds like some tech they're investing in on a whim. Nothing usually comes of these investments.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 26, 2013)

So nice to be thinking about their future.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2013)

W101 is fantastic, but there's so much fucking shit on the screen it's ridiculous.  The learning curve is drastic, but only because of the control scheme, which is interesting but not terribly intuitive.

Love the humor, voice acting and the gameplay.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2013)

The control scheme is nothing of the sort, you're drawing fucking circles, how is that difficult?

The game just throws too much shit at you the first time you play it. 
Thats why the demo is trouble. 

Playing through the actual game and taking your time the first way through(first level) to experience it is a much smoother transition.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The control scheme is nothing of the sort, you're drawing fucking circles, how is that difficult?



St Nightrazr, you realize Boskov really likes the game right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2013)

Razr gets really defensive of Nintendo products


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2013)

If you think so, Im just a man of sensibility. :>

If I see something wrong Im gonna say something regardless.



Read that^


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 27, 2013)

There's nothing that i need to read.  I'm too old to let press affect how good a game is but that's not the point.

The man said he loved it but just had a particular issue but he stills shows love towards the game.

So you're being unnecessarily defensive hell you'd even turn off the sensitive people with that remark.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2013)

No, im saying that people need to expand their vocabulary,they describe things in some of the strangest ways that it doesnt communicate the real  issue.

Blaming it on the "controls" is very strange, do you hear anybody talking about fighting games in that manner? No. The game is always teaching you something by playing it, its an extremely... unique game that evokes that sense of discovery from when you played your first video game. 
If you dont enjoy the story or the progression sure you'll probably not like it, but its well themed and presented.

The "controls" complaint for Kid Icarus Uprising is more understandable for the fact that holding the game like it is with the stylus can cause cramping with some people, but it doesnt really detract from the experience. Especially considering its a handheld game meant to be played in short bursts.

For instance if I had to give a  review for BlazBlue CSII on the 3DS, I'd say the game is very enjoyable even for someone not skilled at fighting games even if a little confusing to learn as sort,especially worth it for the amount of content it gets,and the story  even though it lacks online multiplayer. But I'd also mention the fact that since it only uses the D-pad , one it'll probably mash it in the system, 2 doing complex moves like Iron tager's may hurt your fingers some what

In the end that's what matters to people"


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2013)

I think he's getting snippy with you for the term "drawing fucking circles."

I do agree that the screen drawing is kinda being made out to be harder that it actually is, but your delivery was a tad... rude.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> No, im saying that people need to expand their vocabulary,they describe things in some of the strangest ways that it doesnt communicate the real  issue.
> 
> Blaming it on the "controls" is very strange, do you hear anybody talking about fighting games in that manner? No. The game is always teaching you something by playing it, its an extremely... unique game that evokes that sense of discovery from when you played your first video game.
> If you dont enjoy the story or the progression sure you'll probably not like it, but its well themed and presented.
> ...



God, you can be annoying...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2013)

Of course Im rude. Im blunt as fuck. Social pretense be damned lol, I tell people not to ask me for my opinion unless they want to hear it because I'll put it to you straight. 

People half the time dont understand where Im coming from at all, but I dont mind, it encourages discourse. I like people who ask questions so it works to my benefit anyway.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 27, 2013)

Shirker said:


> .....



Post wasn't directed at you, silly. 



St NightRazr said:


> Of course Im rude. Im blunt as fuck.



No, I'm blunt. You're just fucking annoying... and have a clear bias.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Of course Im rude. Im blunt as fuck.
> 
> People half the time dont understand where Im coming from at all, but I dont mind, it encourages discourse. I like people who ask questions so it works to my benefit anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Post wasn't directed at you, silly.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm blunt. You're just fucking annoying... and have a clear bias.


No disrespect yo. 
I have preference yes, but I understand where it comes from and am fully aware of it. I dont look at things from one lens. But base impressions and all.

My bias doesnt rule my thought process. But whether I annoy you or not, Im not going to condemn you for your perception.



Ah another thing, If you guys like Suda 51  you'll really like Killer is Dead. Its one of his better games.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 27, 2013)

Are you a casual using the Gamepad, St?  I bet you are.

Does your dad work at Nintendo, too?

I'd been playing the game for like 20 minutes and was posting during the cutscenes.  Son, you need a break from this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2013)

As much as I like 101, the whole "draw crap to enable different combos" is appealing in concept but obtuse in execution. It's like the style system in DMC4 but instead of pressing a button, you draw a doodle. Guess which one is better in the middle of fast paced action?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2013)

wtf is going on in this thread?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 27, 2013)

People have said it's harder using the right stick, but I haven't found it any more difficult than the game pad, especially since it seems more fluid to do, rather than picking up the stylus.

I'm having a blast either way.

W101 is game #3 in my WiiU library.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 27, 2013)

The only issue I've had so far (up to Wonder Pink story-wise) is that sometimes when I begin to draw the whip it'll automatically make the gun drawing. I have no idea why and it does like 50% of the time. Kinda annoying during the more hectic fights. But whatever, still been a blast to play so far.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2013)

*LucasArts cancelled a Star Wars project for Wii U *



> LucasArts cancelled a Star Wars project for Wii U
> 
> LucasArts canned a whole bunch of projects over the years – including one game planned for Wii U.
> 
> ...





*Ubisoft: Watch Dogs on Wii U visually "between next & current gen", closer to current*



> And as for the look of the game, Morin expects the PC build to remain the best-looking version, with Wii U's graphical fidelity lying somewhere in between current and next-gen offerings.
> 
> "I think it's even going to be a bit better. If you pump the PC to its maximum there are things in the filtering and rendering that I think are possible on high-end PCs that are pretty amazing. Wii U is pretty much in-between - it's neither of them, not current-gen, maybe closer to current-gen than next-gen."


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2013)

There are rumors floating around that Nintendo has pushed Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze to February 2014, I hope it isn't true.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 27, 2013)

Nintendooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Furious George (Sep 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> There are rumors floating around that Nintendo has pushed Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze to February 2014, I hope it isn't true.



Fuck, no! 

That's probably the Wii U game I'm most looking forward to this holiday season. 

Damn you Nintendo, do *something* right this generation.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 27, 2013)

If that was true they would really only have 3D Land as their big game on the WiiU this year.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> There are rumors floating around that Nintendo has pushed Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze to February 2014, I hope it isn't true.



I dunno, quite a few people on NeoGaf are skeptical about this one. I'm not really worrying until we hear something official.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> There are rumors floating around that Nintendo has pushed Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze to February 2014, I hope it isn't true.



that rumor got killed this morning..



> That is on top of TV ads for all its big franchises ? including Mario, Donkey Kong and Zelda, which will run ?continuously from half-term to Christmas?. There will also be national press advertorials, major online activity, plus a huge out-of-home promotional tour aimed at reaching 115,500 shoppers.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 27, 2013)

It's just so... barren for a holiday season.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2013)

Welp, rumor got killed. Sorry for scaring all of you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Welp, rumor got killed. Sorry for scaring all of you.



in the UK.........We are not safe yet...........:amazed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2013)

It's back in stock. I can PRE ORDER IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm gon' flip that shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2013)

Nintendo World Store
‏@Nintendo_World
10/3 - The Legend of Zelda:The Wind Waker HD sails into #NintendoWorld @ 8pm. 200 Limited Edition copies up for grabs pic.twitter.com/PXYT3WJqNh


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 27, 2013)

So Dk still on, anything else I missed *looks at last page* that was worth noting?


----------



## Yagura (Sep 27, 2013)

Zidane said:


> If that was true they would really only have 3D Land as their big game on the WiiU this year.



...not really. They'd still have Lost World, Wii Fit U, Wii Party U, Wind Waker, Assassin's Creed 4, Watch Dogs and Arkham Origins.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 27, 2013)

Wii Fit U and Wii Party U aren't qualified.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2013)

Btw Batman AO on the WiiU  officially MSRPs for 50$ on the WiiU and you can get it for 40$ off Amazon on pre-order


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2013)

I just pre ordered WWHD.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 27, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Wii Fit U and Wii Party U aren't qualified.



...and yet they'll likely be the best-selling games on the system.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2013)

Dem fit meters and wiimote+ sales mahn^


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Btw Batman AO on the WiiU  officially MSRPs for 50$ on the WiiU and you can get it for 40$ off Amazon on pre-order



Might be worth mentioning that's because the Wii U version lacks multiplayer. Not that I mind since I wasn't really interested in playing Arkham in any other way than solo.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2013)

Windwaker HD Limited Edition is back in stock, hop on it before it's too late.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 28, 2013)

Yagura said:


> ...not really. They'd still have Lost World, Wii Fit U, Wii Party U, Wind Waker, Assassin's Creed 4, Watch Dogs and Arkham Origins.



That lineup is mostly depressing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 28, 2013)

No they have Just Dance With WiiMOte+

They have been saved by the Jesus Christ Lizards


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 28, 2013)

Furious George said:


> That lineup is mostly depressing.



He didn't even included Mario and DK.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2013)

I wonder how Arkham origins will be on the Wii U....


----------



## Yagura (Sep 28, 2013)

Furious George said:


> That lineup is mostly depressing.



So negative.  Well, you'll still be getting your Mario and your Donkey Kong so perk up. I was just listing what there was besides that. 


Oh, and there's also Scribblenauts Unmasked. I don't know if it's been released yet or not.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 28, 2013)

Scribblenauts came out yesterday

Y'all do know we're getting 30 indie games this year right?

Then a couple exclusives and about 90 more or so to be released.

Then the other ones we got coming in 2015.

Meanwhile we got the 3rd party games this year, whatever Nintendo secured for next year and their line up of first party games.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 28, 2013)

90 more exclusives?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 28, 2013)

NO GYMES .


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 28, 2013)

I love my wii u system right now, don't get the hate for it. I'm sure once people get their hands on it and sit down on it they will really get why the system is great.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 28, 2013)

Yagura said:


> 90 more exclusives?



lol, there is not 90 exclusives. There are barely 30 exclusives we know about, and that includes projects planned up fairly late into 2014.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 28, 2013)

So apparently W101 sold 15k in it's first week on NA, which is more than what it got from JAP/EU.

#AmCry


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2013)

America saves the day.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 28, 2013)

Doesnt include digital eh^


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2013)

Digital might be another 5k if they're lucky.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 28, 2013)

Furious George said:


> lol, there is not 90 exclusives.



derp . **


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 28, 2013)

I did my part.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> So apparently W101 sold 15k in it's first week on NA, which is more than what it got from JAP/EU.
> 
> #AmCry



Aw, we liked it more.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> So apparently W101 sold 15k in it's first week on NA, which is more than what it got from JAP/EU.
> 
> #AmCry



Japan is an entirely different culture with some wieird tastes more times.  Sony was wise to hold back the PS4 launch.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 28, 2013)

The whole aesthetic is a weird mix between Super Sentai and American Saturday Morning Cartoons.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2013)

atleast its kinda doing something different  i'll buy it


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll be getting W101 during the holidays.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 28, 2013)

Holiday season the game sales will explode.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 28, 2013)

How well did they market W101 besides a few videos and Nintendo Direct?


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 28, 2013)

If we're comparing to how Pikmin and Pok?mon were marketed, basically non-existent. The people that know about W101 are those that look for the information. I have no idea what is up with Nintendo and marketing but it's been terrible.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 28, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> How well did they market W101 besides a few videos and Nintendo Direct?



It had everything but an actual TV commercial. It had Youtube tv ads, something on Reddit, a spot in theaters (in Australia/America at least lol), various stuff from Nintendo's ads they put up on Miiverse and the like. 

Didnt mean shit after they all went to IGN and read Keza's review lol. 
 "Mediocre game with clunky controls from Nintendo? LOL DISMISSED." *Goes back to playing Legend of Starfy*
"
It needs a TV show now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2013)

Even Kamiya was saying how Ninty wasn't marketing it good. I blame Nintendo and the mass market. Fortunately, i expect Bayonetta to perform much better cause it has brand awareness...even though...all the brand awareness are on 2 other completely different platforms


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 28, 2013)

Platinum/Kamiya fans.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 28, 2013)

Didn't they have a Twitter campaign?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 28, 2013)

You know regarding the WiiU its kinda sad what happened to it before it launched. 6 of the games it had in its lineup got cancelled, THQ died and Nintendo couldnt get up to 2013 levels of efficiency with making their HD games.

Damn shame we wont ever get Ryu Ga Gotoku either


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You know regarding the WiiU its kinda sad what happened to it before it launched. 6 of the games it had in its lineup got cancelled, THQ died and Nintendo couldnt get up to 2013 levels of efficiency with making their HD games.
> 
> Damn shame we wont ever get Ryu Ga Gotoku either



It is unfortunate, granted their initial struggle to switch to HD development didn't shock me. What got me was, and once again like with W101, the marketing. They hardly marketed their own console prior to launch let alone couldn't explain what it was. That's what I think, really bit them in the ass.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 28, 2013)

Their first commercial and the lack of more games to advertise really killed them. Im glad they got Deustch LA now, whoever made those ads need to be FIRED.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 28, 2013)

Will Nintendo ever advertise the Wii U? I mean even with the price cut no one knows it except hardcore people that look for information. Why not advertise their new next gen system that is 299.99. I see advertisement all the time on tv for the 3ds but only one wii u commerical but it was for pikmin 3.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 28, 2013)

They're doing shit in the UK so yeah


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 28, 2013)

Indeed that is the big question.  Did nintendo think that it would have sold based off wii brand only?  Maybe so.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Even Kamiya was saying how Ninty wasn't marketing it good.



That was before Nintendo actually started marketing it. Nintendo marketed the shit out of W101, the only thing they didn't give it was a tv commercial.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 28, 2013)

Maybe the TV commercial would have done the trick.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 28, 2013)

They should have used the pitch I sent them and knocked two birds out with one stone.

But they got Deustch LA so it wont matter now..


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 28, 2013)

A tv commerical would have sealed the deal for wonderful101, i wonder what makes them decide which game is worth advertising or not.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 29, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> i wonder what makes them decide which game is worth advertising or not.



Iwata's bananas.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 29, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> A tv commerical would have sealed the deal for wonderful101, i wonder what makes them decide which game is worth advertising or not.


Maybe it was a marketing strategy to see what's really effective without having to spend too much. They might do more work with bayonetta seeing W101 didn't do so hot, but they can also try TV commercials seeing that it was the last thing to do.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Iwata's bananas.



You just don't understand.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 29, 2013)

I like you guys


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2013)

Who's ready for Windwaker?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 29, 2013)

I already have wind waker hd. That zelda wii u bundle.

And I'm sure the sales for wonderful101 will improve in time as more people buy the wii u.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 29, 2013)

Not necessarily.  People tend to forget games If there's too much coming out and it's not really a big title.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 29, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> And I'm sure the sales for wonderful101 will improve in time as more people buy the wii u.



You mean* if* more people buy the Wii U.  I don't think Wii U is going to do as well this season as Nintendo hopes (and there hopes are probably low at this point anyway).

Adam Sessler said it best... Wii U's 2013 holiday lineup should have been its 2012 Launch Window lineup.

They are now releasing the kind of games that sell consoles but they're doing it in the worst possible time... the PS4/XOne launch. Now even gamers who would buy a Wii U for a decent Mario game may just skip over it because of all the other new-gen stuff they have to pay for. It makes zero sense.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 29, 2013)

Furious George said:


> You mean* if* more people buy the Wii U.  I don't think Wii U is going to do as well this season as Nintendo hopes (and there hopes are probably low at this point anyway).
> 
> Adam Sessler said it best... Wii U's 2013 holiday lineup should have been its 2012 Launch Window lineup.
> 
> They are now releasing the kind of games that sell consoles but they're doing it in the worst possible time... the PS4/XOne launch. Now even gamers who would buy a Wii U for a decent Mario game may just skip over it because of all the other new-gen stuff they have to pay for. It makes zero sense.



Releasing all those quality games would have been terrible because they would have nothing to follow them up with. Look at the vita it had a great launch but afterwards had no great games to follow it up with. And not everyone wants or cares about the ps4 or xbox one so if someone wants a wii u they will buy it.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 29, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Releasing all those quality games would have been terrible because they would have nothing to follow them up with. Look at the vita it had a great launch but afterwards had no great games to follow it up with. And not everyone wants or cares about the ps4 or xbox one so if someone wants a wii u they will buy it.



When I say Launch Window, I don't mean games that are only available at launch. Launch Window is generally games you release 6 months after the console is launched. You had* better* have a strong Launch Window lineup if you want to be successful at all.

And banking on other people simply buying a Wii U with no incentive other than they don't want a PS4/XOne (if someone wants a Wii U they'll buy it) is a terrible idea and the Wii U's current state... i.e, the fact that it is barely keeping up with two old-gen consoles in their death throes, illustrates that perfectly. Marketing and smart timing is everything.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 29, 2013)

As i said in another thread, the people who want nintendo franchises to the point of buying a console is very limited compared to those who don't. Although i have a good list of games i want to buy for Wii U now, the fact of the matter is that its not the same for everyone


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2013)

Intelligent Systems is working on an unannounced WiiU game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 29, 2013)

:>

The WiiU would have been alright if it had that post launch momentum in febuary if they had SOME other game that pushed momentum rather than the cancelled Rayman, and something else to push it again in May.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 29, 2013)

Furious George said:


> You mean* if* more people buy the Wii U.  I don't think Wii U is going to do as well this season as Nintendo hopes (and there hopes are probably low at this point anyway).
> 
> Adam Sessler said it best... Wii U's 2013 holiday lineup should have been its 2012 Launch Window lineup.
> 
> They are now releasing the kind of games that sell consoles *but they're doing it in the worst possible time...* the PS4/XOne launch. Now even gamers who would buy a Wii U for a decent Mario game *may just skip over it because of all the other new-gen stuff they have to pay for. It makes zero sense.*



#LolNottoDissuShittoAggan

Sessler is out of touch if he actually believes having nothing for the holidays on Wii U post-launch window when two Next Gen consoles come out (which I almost doubt the XB1 will hold up with that price after January hits) is a preferable scenario. Even if the launch window was better (it should have been), Sessler's gutless opinion still would not change. 

However, what WOULD HAVE been a better scenario for Wii U (unlike Sessler's) would be to launch it this year on ether late October or early November WITH it's holiday releases (heck even have Nintendo E3 Direct be the Wii U's console reveal), AND with proper marketing to the masses. It was clear as a sledgehammer that Nintendo fucking rushed the console last year, as well as bring unprepared for HD development. Had they've followed my suggestion, then they would have at least had better results for Wii U.

The next fiscal year will be very telling.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Intelligent Systems is working on an unannounced WiiU game.



I wonder what it is.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 29, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> #LolNottoDissuShittoAggan
> 
> Sessler is out of touch if he actually believes having nothing for the holidays on Wii U post-launch window when two Next Gen consoles come out (which I almost doubt the XB1 will hold up with that price after January hits) is a preferable scenario. Even if the launch window was better (it should have been), Sessler's gutless opinion still would not change.
> 
> ...



That's a very extreme interpretation of what Sessler was saying. .

He's not saying that Nintendo should be completely barren for the holidays or that the 2012 launch window lineup should be what they put out for the holidays. He basically means that you release console sellers at the launch window of your console.  Simple. If releasing 3D World and DKC TF in the launch window leaves the Wii U with nothing after a year than that says something about its game selection in general. 

And what does being gutless have to do with it? Nintendo is running a business. You don't throw out your best when you know its just going to be buried. As happy as I am that DKC being released Feb 2014 turned out to be false, there would have been a certain wisdom in that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 29, 2013)

Its on like Donkey Kong... BITCH


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 29, 2013)

After than sonic video i ain't watching no more youtube vids with regards to WIi U games.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 29, 2013)

Between being one hundred to two hundred dollars cheaper than it's competitors as well as having a better line up of games this holiday season I can't really imagine the Wii U doing as poorly some would make it seem.  


I mean, sure, some would prefer to pick up the PS4 or the Xbone rather than the Wii U. But you need to look at a wider demographic - parents who want a family friendly new console, fans who've waiting out for compelling titles, people who can't afford the other consoles or just don't want to spend nearly half a grand, who ever actually liked Wii Fit... etc. Those are the kind of people who'd be buying the Wii U.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Intelligent Systems is working on an unannounced WiiU game.



SMTxFE


BTW, i think it might be confirmed that Sonic Lost World is 1080p 60fps  that's great, i really like it.

My PS4 shall sit pretty right next to it  good thing they are both black or i'd go crazy


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 30, 2013)

SMTxFE is already announced so it must be something else.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2013)

Its not fully announced  we just know it exists...everything else about it including the real title is shrouded in mystery.

Of course it could be the next Fire emblem game for Wii U  man i've never played any of the FE series, but a fully fledged JRPG with modern tech is so rare i'd buy it up in a heartbeat.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2013)

Its an Ice Climbers Reboot^


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2013)

oh come on dont deflate my hype so soon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2013)

This holiday season does seem a little barren on the WiiU front. The next WiiU game I'm holding out for is Mario Kart 8 which I won't get to see until this upcoming spring. Since then the last game I enjoyed on the Wii U was Sonic AllStars Racing. I still enjoy playing Nintendo Land with company over, but it's not the same when it comes to single player experience. 

I pre-ordered a PS4 but as I've said many times before, there isn't any game out for the X-box 1 or PS4 that would actually make me want to buy the system. Yeah, that's right, I pre-ordered the PS4+Camera but haven't decided on a game worth buying yet. 

At least for the WiiU I had games I looked forward to at launch, whether they lived up to my expectations are a different story.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2013)

tomorrow, Oct. 1, at 7 a.m. PT/10 a.m. ET for a Nintendo Direct focused on Wii U and Nintendo 3DS games launching later this year.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 30, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I pre-ordered a PS4 but as I've said many times before, there isn't any game out for the X-box 1 or PS4 that would actually make me want to buy the system. Yeah, that's right, I pre-ordered the PS4+Camera but haven't decided on a game worth buying yet.



This is true for me too and I think that will always be one of Nintendo's strengths... we can debate on whether the timing on certain system sellers are right/wrong, but the fact is that Nintendo franchises ARE system sellers. 

I am literally buying a Wii U because I know that there will be 2-3 games that will completely justify my purchase even if everything else is shit.

I love Uncharted and Infamous, but they don't demand that I buy them the way a new Zelda or Metroid does. No matter how much I jump on Nintendo and laugh at every decision they make in this thread, this year I picked a Wii U over a PS4.... and I have to wrestle with all the implications behind that.  

That being said, I think the strength of a Sony/MS console is in a kind of way that you don't know what will be their system seller right off-the-bat, but that it always comes. Sony/MS risk enough with their software to surprise you... what I mean is, when someone wants to buy a Ninty machine, they KNOW right away what games they are buying it for. We knew Wii would bring us a new Mario/Zelda/DK and we knew they would all be great and we were right. With PS3/Xbox, NO ONE saw gems like Journey, Castle Crashers, Bioshock, LittleBigPlanet, Valkyrie Chronicles coming. I thought that Wii U would gain that same sort of "surprise factor" with their boasted third-party support, but that seems to be a bust at this point.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2013)

I think that really just ends up perpetuating the issue where everyone just ignores all the godly software that ends up on Nintendo systems.

Kid Icarus was surprising. TW101 was surprising, shit even LM2 was surprising. Nintendo's 3DS output will reflect the WiiU's eventual output


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2013)

So this ND is about the big update?


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 30, 2013)

Furious George: I wasn't that worried about the PS3 when it was coming out. Before I came out I was thinking, "even if this has only 1/3 of the amazing games that the PS2 had to offer it'll still be an incredible console by the end".

There have been a few nice "surprises" for the Wii U in my book with ZombiU and Wonderful 101 but yeah after that it's nothing but familiar territory. Which isn't bad as I'm looking forward to all the usual franchises' next games, and Bayonetta 2 and "X" are both pretty fresh in terms of their series but I do hope for more surprising, original stuff to be announced before the end of the year. For example, we know Miyamoto is working on a new IP, an update on that would be great.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 30, 2013)

I thought the SMT x Fire Emblem crossover was a surprise.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

Here's hoping that Intelligent Systems' WiiU game is a traditional Paper Mario game.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Here's hoping that Intelligent Systems' WiiU game is a traditional Paper Mario game.



That would be excellent. The first two Paper Mario games are amongst my favorite games of all time (just got Super Paper Mario a few weeks ago, haven't gotten around to it yet).


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not fully announced  we just know it exists...everything else about it including the real title is shrouded in mystery.



It's announced lol. It even took a slot in a Nintendo Direct. You can't partially announce something. It's either announced or it isn't. 

That's like saying Yarn Yoshi isn't fully announced because we have very few details about it. Or like saying that KH3 isn't fully announced.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice that intelligent systems can work on multiple titles but i hate announcements.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2013)

WiiU update is out..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2013)

-USB Keyboard
-Wii Off TV Play
-Surround Sound support for Wii games
-Access Friend's List from Wii U menu directly
-Upload screens taken when pausing the game directly to blogs and forums using the browser.

#Gamechanger.

Xenoblade on my Upad


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 30, 2013)

>Wii Mode now supports Off-TV play



Now i want a Wii U more than ever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 30, 2013)

More, more changes


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

Can you use the gamepad as a classic controller for Wii games?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

I also heard that there updates to the account system or something, is that true?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2013)

It does not correspond to the operations in the Wii U GamePad. You can instead of the TV screen, playing by displaying the game screen to GamePad. In order to enjoy a Wii exclusive software, operation by the Wii Remote or Wii Remote Plus is required.

ahh damn

is like this.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 30, 2013)

This makes me want to wait until I have a Wii U before I play anymore Wii games on my backlog.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 30, 2013)

So would they put these updates in any new batch of consoles?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So would they put these updates in any new batch of consoles?



Yes. Iwata and Reggie confirmed it long time ago.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2013)

the only thing that didn't make this update perfect.

OS it is way faster now. Jumping between eShop,Miiverse and WiiU menu is more smooth now.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 30, 2013)

I really hope they pack that into a future update. 


Good to hear the OS is faster now though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2013)

‏@VOOK64
Remember Miiverse and the eShop are just websites, updating the firmware is only half the part. Expect more news tonight.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

What else could there be?  Another update?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2013)

ugh, no controlling games with the gamepad. I guess it makes sense though, that was a hardwired dev decision based on the wii mote. You cant really make it work for a controller interface to begin with unless you were one of the 5 games that had classic controller support


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2013)

How do you capture images?


> Just open the browser while in-game and go to a image host site (I used minus.com). Press upload on the webpage and it'll prompt you to select which image to upload: Gamepad or TV.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

So you can pause in-game and capture any image? Pretty neat.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2013)

I hope Nintendo and the ND gives us more details about the Update tomorrow and maybe more surprises.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm sure they will eventually make the wii off tv play better. But so many games require a wiimote and dont have pro controller support.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 30, 2013)

Does the wii u actually make wii games look better? Never played a wii game on my wii u yet


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Does the wii u actually make wii games look better? Never played a wii game on my wii u yet



HDMI cord+ WiiU's internal upscaler being a damn beast=better looking Wii games.

Then you also have the fact that the gamepad is native 480p(with higher pixel density for some reason) so the games look fantastic on that .

Then you have the various setting you can mess around with to get your virtual console and other games looking better on whatever TV you have 



So for now we shall settle for Wii Mote+ or Classic controller


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow nice, thanks.

And for some reason my wii can't read my wiimotes. I thought my sensor didnt work so I replayed my wii sensor with the one that came with the wii u and it still doesn't work. My wiimote is charged but its not showing up on the screen for my wii. I want to play some old games on it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 1, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Wow nice, thanks.
> 
> And for some reason my wii can't read my wiimotes. I thought my sensor didnt work so I replayed my wii sensor with the one that came with the wii u and it still doesn't work. My wiimote is charged but its not showing up on the screen for my wii. I want to play some old games on it.



Go to your wiiu gamepad, go to settings, go to control options , click on the wiimote open the little flap where the SD card goes, hit the red button.

Hit the corresponding red button on the wiimote


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks again, you have the answer to everything.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 1, 2013)

You're quite welcome.


On that note I think Im going to buy another WiiU and do a rundown on it. It'd be nice if I could turn it into a dev kit... Oh well after I do that I'll relegate it to being a television web browser(PDF;s mang) and softmod it so I can play my GameCube games on it


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 1, 2013)

You can softmod a wii u? Is that legit or has it been really tested to work like the wii?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2013)

I am ready for the ND..........


----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2013)

Super Mario 3D World looks amazing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Super Mario 3D World looks amazing.



I have to agree. Wow the game looks more polish for sure..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2013)

Omg DK got delayed...........wow George is going to be mad lol


----------



## Bowser (Oct 1, 2013)

Dat Bowser's Pimpmobile


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 1, 2013)

Will I have to preorder sonic for the deadly six version or can i see get it in stores but it will be only on the limited edition ones right.


And super mario 3d world looks so good I'm sure that video shut the haters up.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2013)

Had a feeling DK was going to be delayed.  

Would be better if Nintendo could give us a time frame of when it could be released. 

That is a big lose for the WII U Holiday, besides Mario and Sonic any other big game for the WII U this holiday?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2013)

DK getting delayed is a shame but it does give me time to play the first game port for the 3DS.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Omg DK got delayed...........wow George is going to be mad lol



So the rumor was true... 



No no no no, its fine what are you talking about? Its fine. 

If I have to be honest with myself, I'm already getting far too many games this season anyway. This is good for me.



Zidane said:


> That is a big lose for the WII U Holiday, besides Mario and Sonic any other big game for the WII U this holiday?



Nope. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2013)

It is me or Nintendo is just focusing for the 2014 with the WiiU? like all the heavy hitters are coming out next year. DK,MK8,Bayo2,X,Smash,Yoshi ..and who knows what else


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2013)

Pretty much except Bayonetta 2 won't be a heavy hitter, at least in terms of sales


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 1, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Pretty much except Bayonetta 2 won't be a heavy hitter, at least in terms of sales



True, but for the hardcore gamers demanding more titles, mainstream and niche, it should definitely count.

ANYWHOO, holy fucking shit 3D World looks sick! It was on my "not get on day 1, eventual purchase" list, now you can consider that sucker pre-ordered.

DKC: TF being delayed definitely a bummer but it may help keep the schedule more balanced. Something Nintendo might have learned after the drought that was the first half of this year for the Wi U.

Zelda going for more options in how you progress through the world? Nice! Hopefully this will carry over into the Wii U Zelda.

Sonic is back bitches! And Lost World still looking solid.

Indies games, good stuff, good stuff.

I don't have a 3DS yet, but another Kirby is definitely good. Also, the newest Etrian Odyssey has a story mode? I was not aware of that, color me intrigued.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 1, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Had a feeling DK was going to be delayed.
> 
> Would be better if Nintendo could give us a time frame of when it could be released.
> 
> That is a big lose for the WII U Holiday, besides Mario and Sonic any other big game for the WII U this holiday?



Sonic Lost Worlds, Pikmin 3, Wonderful 101, 3D World, Watch Dogs, Splinter Cell, Assassin's Creed, COD, Rayman Legends, Mario and Luigi, Wii Fit U, and many more so the Wii U has a lot in the holidays.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 1, 2013)

^ You can softmod the Wii that is inside the WiiU


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 1, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> True, but for the hardcore gamers demanding more titles, mainstream and niche, it should definitely count.
> 
> *ANYWHOO, holy fucking shit 3D World looks sick! It was on my "not get on day 1, eventual purchase" list, now you can consider that sucker pre-ordered.*
> 
> ...



Agreed, i'm sold on it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ You can softmod the Wii that is inside the WiiU



Can you link me to how its done. I've done it on the wii so long ago I forgot.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 1, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Sonic Lost Worlds, Pikmin 3, Wonderful 101, 3D World, Watch Dogs, Splinter Cell, Assassin's Creed, COD, Rayman Legends, Mario and Luigi, Wii Fit U, and many more so the Wii U has a lot in the holidays.



Half of those games don't count as holiday season releases. 

The other half are multiplatforms that will no doubt have barren online communities because no one bought a Wii U. 

lol Wii Fit U. 

--------------

Ah, now I feel a little better.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Sonic Lost Worlds, Pikmin 3, Wonderful 101, 3D World, Watch Dogs, Splinter Cell, Assassin's Creed, COD, Rayman Legends, Mario and Luigi, Wii Fit U, and many more so the Wii U has a lot in the holidays.



Pikmin 3 and Wonderful 101 are already released, they are not holiday games.

Their is no Mario and Luigi game for the WII U.

Splinter Cell Blacklist already has launched, not a holiday game and  sold like shit about 5k copies (2% of its total sales).

Rayman Legends is already out its not a holiday game.

When I talk about Holiday games, I mean games that are released around the Holidays(which isn't until November).

Watch Dogs, Assassin's Creed 4 and COD are coming out this Holiday season, although they are coming out on all systems.

Mario 3D and Sonic are really the only games that are worth getting for the WII U this Holiday. 

DK TF would be great for the Holiday, but Nintendo delayed it to 2014.

lel WII U fit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't think there's anything for the holidays on the 3DS' side either, so if push comes to shove, November releases (along with October for the 3DS) will be enough for me. And remember, the last time Nintendo rushed two of their big games two years ago for the holidays, they lost momentum the year after. 2014 is important, so we'll have to wait and see.

But anyhow save the sales shit for later. *DAT FUCKING 3D WORLD TRAILER, OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

I want it even more now!


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2013)

3D World looks so fucking good. 

And all those new and returning power-ups.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 1, 2013)

As much as people here hate Wii Fit U its likely it'll be the best selling game on the platform this holiday.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 1, 2013)

haven't seen the trailer for 3D World, but people were really sleeping on that game. I have no idea why people like to give e-prestige to certain genres, I mean really people calling 3D World not a real Mario game? If anything it simulates the 2D games in a 3D environment way better than the past 3D Marios which really just come off as different ips all together.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 1, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Pikmin 3 and Wonderful 101 are already released, they are not holiday games.
> 
> Their is no Mario and Luigi game for the WII U.
> 
> ...


Yah but holiday season when people get a wii u they aren't going to just see the games that came out during the holidays but the games that came out before then and their discounted prices.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2013)

It's unfortunate that DK got delayed, but I probably wasn't going to buy it this Christmas anyway.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 1, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> haven't seen the trailer for 3D World, but people were really sleeping on that game. I have no idea why people like to give e-prestige to certain genres, I mean really people calling 3D World not a real Mario game? If anything it simulates the 2D games in a 3D environment way better than the past 3D Marios which really just come off as different ips all together.



Those people are just delusional and don't even know what constitutes a "real" mario game. This is more a traditional mario game and it what you should expect. 

But nintendo does like to replace ideas for new ips and just use their old characters instead.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm more surprised by the fact that people had such little faith in EAD Tokyo.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 1, 2013)

Show you how quick to judge gamers are to write something off. I knew it would be great, since i played the last 3d mario game on the 3ds. So I knew it would deliver, I knew it would before it was announced and there was a rumor of it.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 1, 2013)

> Hey look everyone! A mario game that looks quality! My blind faith in Nintendo paid off!  Fuck Furious George's mother!



Its clear from the comments that you folk never paid attention to what the complaints actually were.

For the record, I'd still rather have my HUB world.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 1, 2013)

Mario isnt fucking kingdom hearts, get your own hubworld


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 1, 2013)

Where's my HH4U?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 1, 2013)

HH?

Is that the Persona Suplex Game?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 1, 2013)

Fuck everything, DK was what was going to sell me on a Wii U and it gets delayed until next year.

It's like Nintendo doesn't want my money.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 1, 2013)

Well you're just gonna have to deal with sonic and mario,  two of the biggest platforming legends during the holidays.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Fuck everything, DK was what was going to sell me on a Wii U and it gets delayed until next year.
> 
> It's like Nintendo doesn't want my money.



You looked at all the other stuff right?
Plenty reasons to buy it. 3d world looks good now


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 1, 2013)

At least the trailer of 3D World got most people to stop pulling the "3DS port lololol" shit after so many months.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 1, 2013)

Mario ain't going nowhere, it makes no difference to me whether I play it when it comes out or six months after.

I still have Galaxy 2 on my backlog for crying out loud.

I'm in no hurry to get a Wii U. If the software I want isn't there, the money will just go towards 3DS games or something.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2013)

Colored me impressed. The latest WiiU update has things running much more quicker. Couldn't care less for the Wii updates (off tv play for wii games but still being forced to use wiimotes or classic controller) but browser updates are very much welcomed.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 1, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Colored me impressed. The latest WiiU update has things running much more quicker. Couldn't care less for the Wii updates (*off tv play for wii games but still being forced to use wiimotes or classic controller*) but browser updates are very much welcomed.



How does that even work? At least with Wii U games you're effectively playing like it's a handheld or tablet, but this sounds like you're just playing on a tiny screen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Mario ain't going nowhere, it makes no difference to me whether I play it when it comes out or six months after.
> 
> I still have Galaxy 2 on my backlog for crying out loud.
> 
> I'm in no hurry to get a Wii U. If the software I want isn't there, the money will just go towards 3DS games or something.



Bayonetta 2


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bayonetta 2



2014 **


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> 2014 **



Which means you're still getting it 
I'd try to grab it during the holidays anyway just for that, best time to buy it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2013)

Mario 3D world peaked my interest but not enough where I want to actually buy it. Still holding out for Mario Kart8 next year.

I guess the only other Nintendo game I'm looking forward to next year is Bravely Default which hopefully comes out early next year for the 3DS. Pokemon X/Y and SMT:IV will have to keep me occupied...well that and any PS4 game(s) I eventually decide to buy.



First Tsurugi said:


> How does that even work? At least with Wii U games you're effectively playing like it's a handheld or tablet, *but this sounds like you're just playing on a tiny screen.*



Bingo >__<


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2013)

3D World still looks like a mix of "been there, done that" from powerups to level design except not as lazy as a just a 3D Land console sequel. Still expect much more out of it.

Still gonna buy a WiiU for Bayonetta 2 and everything else is just change, even 101 which I beat on a friend's place. I can see some games I could buy but they wouldn't too high on my backlog (Except Sonic). I gotta shit load of last gen games to play before I can even focus on whatever next gen is bringing. Plus I actually replay my games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

Well Im looking into getting this.Lets see if square makes it easy for me.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2V0WediEQw[/youtube]


----------



## Furious George (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, here goes....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 2, 2013)

well at least it's on sale and pimped.
You'll have it for games later.
Not like ps4 and xbox one will have that many games


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 2, 2013)

I wonder if delaying DK will make it's visuals hit the Pikmin 3 treatment, where it'll look less like a Wii title.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh i dunno^


*Spoiler*: __ 



James Pond on the double
(It actually doesnt look like that , but I'll let you believe it does for now lol


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm not disappointed bout DK being delayed, and I loved DKCR. In fact, I still think DKCR is probably the best game I've played on the Wii. 

But realistically, I think them moving it back was a good move. If I loved the last game and I have no intention of buying the new one, I could only imagine what most people thought.

I'm still intrigued by Wonderful 101 and Zombi U, coincidentally two games that got mixed reviews. If I get a Wii-U this holiday season, they'll likely be amongst the games I buy initially.  

Looking from the outside in, it seems like 3D World will be the best Wii-U game to date, unless you want to count the latest Monster Hunter which seems like a pretty awesome upgrade over Tri.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 2, 2013)

Sparkin' up WWHD right now just to see how it holds up. 

Also got _ZombiU_ and_ Lego City Undercover_. Will give impressions. 

Will probably wait for the inevitable price drop for W101.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm not disappointed bout DK being delayed, and I loved DKCR. In fact, I still think DKCR is probably the best game I've played on the Wii.
> 
> But realistically, I think them moving it back was a good move. If I loved the last game and I have no intention of buying the new one, I could only imagine what most people thought.
> 
> ...



Did you play fragile dreams?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh and props to Nintendo for packaging the Wii U with an HDMI cable. I wasn't expecting that and ended up buying another one. :S

Wii U Gamepad is way more comfortable than I thought it would be. Still going to get a pro controller as soon as I can.

WWHD looks pretty impressive. Should have eased up on the sun flare though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Oh and props to Nintendo for packaging the Wii U with an HDMI cable. I wasn't expecting that and ended up buying another one. :S
> 
> Wii U Gamepad is way more comfortable than I thought it would be. Still going to get a pro controller as soon as I can.
> 
> WWHD looks pretty impressive. Should have eased up on the sun flare though.



Yeah that's it major flaw Bloom everywhere, they did make it less tedious though.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Did you play fragile dreams?



Oh man, my friend had that game and it looked really cool. Like the gameplay is apparently decent at best but the story and world are really interesting. I'm actually going to order it soon and check it out.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 3, 2013)

> * Wii U is still struggling as the console sold 5,909 units, which placed it just behind the PlayStation Vita this week. The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD sold 31.154 units and was placed seventh in the charts. *


----------



## Yagura (Oct 3, 2013)

Japanese sales? Makes sense, I suppose.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2013)

im PISSED. i was playing DKC2 with my pal, and i was in the mood to buy DKC for Wii U, and then i hear its getting delayed. What the fuck


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Sparkin' up WWHD right now just to see how it holds up.
> 
> Also got *ZombiU* and_ Lego City Undercover_. Will give impressions.
> 
> Will probably wait for the inevitable price drop for W101.


 my Man. Do not forget to add me.


not shocking. I was expecting lower numbers because smart buyers are going to wait 4 more weeks..


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> im PISSED. i was playing DKC2 with my pal, and i was in the mood to buy DKC for Wii U, and then i hear its getting delayed. What the fuck



Fucking shame.  Its only a 2 month delay. We'll have it before we know it.



Malvingt2 said:


> my Man. Do not forget to add me.



Its done. 

If any of you other losers want to add me, my SSID is *FuriousGeorge3*. 

Same with my PSN account.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2013)

I did accept your friend request before leaving to work George. Watch out for my Zombie in ZombiU.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 3, 2013)

Don't know if I will get hate for this but what ever.

I think another reason Wind Waker didn't have the most impressive sales in Japan(and maybe why it won't anywhere else) is that at the end of the day it is just a HD version of the same game with tweak elements.

It not like it's all new Zelda game, it's WW with tweaks in visuals and in gameplay(mostly with the sailing if I remember right).

I don't know, for some reason I think WWHD sales are little bad in Japan.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Aonuma's new Zelda.  Takes place in Persian like setting+travel across wide expanses to other areas like feudal japan  Uses Dual Swords.  Rides on Dragons  Bankrolling cash.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 3, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Don't know if I will get hate for this but what ever.
> 
> I think another reason Wind Waker didn't have the most impressive sales in Japan(and maybe why it won't anywhere else) is that at the end of the day it is just a HD version of the same game with tweak elements.
> 
> ...



It's a legit critique as I'm not a fan of this wave of "let's HD release these old games" when they could easily release them digitally through their e-stores.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Don't know if I will get hate for this but what ever.
> 
> I think another reason Wind Waker didn't have the most impressive sales in Japan(and maybe why it won't anywhere else) is that at the end of the day it is just a HD version of the same game with tweak elements.
> 
> ...



Ocarina of Time 3D did 160K FW on the 3DS in japan (multiple re-release too)

Its cause its Wind Waker (still a better Zelda >_>)and its on the WiiU.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 3, 2013)

Prospective Wii U owners of Japan are holding out for this -



> *Bundle 1 (32,800 yen): *
> 
> 32GB Wii U + NSMBU + Wii Party U + Sensor Bar + Wiimote + 30 days of Karaoke service
> 
> ...



It's probably prudent to note that there is no Wind Waker bundle in Japan, so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Just like the people holding out for the Vita Tv and Redesign am I right?


Lol .-.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 3, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> It's a legit critique as I'm not a fan of this wave of "let's HD release these old games" when they could easily release them digitally through their e-stores.



I agree with you.

Although I did buy one HD re-release: Kingdom Hearts 1.5 (mostly for KH1FM)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Ocarina of Time 3D did 160K FW on the 3DS in japan (multiple re-release too)
> 
> Its cause its Wind Waker (still a better Zelda >_>)and its on the WiiU.



Ocarina was released on the most prolific handheld ever and Waker was released on a console that's losing to the Vita in sales. There, mystery solved.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't recall the 3DS making "profits" during the 2nd half of 2011, maybe with OoT3D's case it was because OoT in general is more popular than WW and was finally on a Nintendo portable.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you^

Also Mario.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 3, 2013)

Btw, how much is 32,000 yen in USD for the Japanese bundles? Also when is JPN Wii U getting a price cut??


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I don't recall the 3DS making "profits" during the 2nd half of 2011, maybe with OoT3D's case it was because OoT in general is more popular than WW and was finally on a Nintendo portable.



Well, the popularity is implied, it's Ocarina of time. The point is that whether the 3DS was making a profit or not doesn't change the fact that Japan is more ingrained in handheld gaming than anything else. Put a popular game in that sector and the logic happens.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

*steps out of a car with a trail of flames behind it* 

Hey guys, I'm back from the future and I have news! 

WWHD isn't going to sell much better in its 4th, 40th or 400th week than its selling now. This has everything to do with it being on Wii U. 

Isn't that interesting?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

^ I came from 2018 to tell you that Windwaker HD projects to sell 2.8 million lifetime.



Asa-Kun said:


> Btw, how much is 32,000 yen in USD for the Japanese bundles? Also when is JPN Wii U getting a price cut??



318$. The kit comes with a lot of stuff too. Like a Sensor bar.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> *steps out of a car with a trail of flames behind it*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm back from the future and I have news!
> 
> ...



I came from the future and bought even better news! 

Which is that WWHD PS4/5 edition despite being on a far more popular console, got outsold by it's brethren on Wii U by a significant amount. 

Eat my shit son.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 3, 2013)

I just came back from the year 2043.

The Sony and Nintendo wars have ended when we learned that they fused together to make the NintenStation to kick Microsoft ass and released UnchartedXZelda: A Link between Thieves 

Also Kingdom Hearts 3 is still in development


----------



## Reyes (Oct 3, 2013)

But it's also been announced for mobile devices and no version for The 4DS is being considered.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 3, 2013)

Just double-checked, FFXV became a F2P touchpad-only iOS game. Sporting $15 for only 1/4th of the entire content. 

Please be Excited.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 3, 2013)

And when I say wars, I mean actual wars.

With Cerny and Reggie constantly facing each other


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2013)

WWHD is going to sell more in the West.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

You guys are alright. 

Anyway, _ZombiU_ seems like a really good time. Dig the atmosphere. 

I was a little put off with how you walk/turn around with the two analog sticks, but you get used to it well. 

VERY clever use of the Gamepad. I haven't gotten up to the levels with a lot of "infected" yet, but I bet when I do the Gampad gameplay mechanics (like having to physicall dig into your backpack for more bullets will make the experience that much more frightening and tense.

-------------

_Lego City Undercover_... is very much a kid's game in both narrative context and gameplay.

That's not to say it isn't entertaining though. I'm still very early in and haven't done any missions yet, but I don't see this being too much of chore.

------------

Honestly, _Pikmin 3_ looks like the best game available for the console by a very wide margin. 

Its a shame that I didn't get into the series earlier. Want to play the other two before dealing with 3.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 3, 2013)

Sadly we won't see a sequel to ZombiU


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Never say Never^

I mean its still the best preforming 3rd party game on the WiiU.

TW101 is still the best game on the system just like Kid Icarus Uprising is still the best game on the 3DS. But I love my strategy/puzzle/rpg games. That's what I play on my handhelds.

Pikmin3 is just fun fun fun. Like Miyamoto levels fun.Miyamoto's done some really interesting things presentation wise, but Brittany is still a bleh XD

Why Is TW101 still the best game on the system? Because the depth in the mechanics pretty much puts Monster Hunter to shame content wise.I've been using mission mode to practice myself. Always something new to discover in that game.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 3, 2013)

Ubisoft came out and said there won't be a sequel so...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Ubisoft isnt Nintendo(when I say Nintendo I mean Hiroshi Yamauchi).^

Flippity floppity.

Though if they do make a sequel it'll be multiplatform.

And people will be mad.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 3, 2013)

ZombiU was an abysmal experience.




I'm much more intrigued by Child of Light.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> You guys are alright.
> 
> Anyway, *ZombiU seems like a really good time. Dig the atmosphere.
> 
> ...


 it is going to get better, specially with the atmosphere. A little bit of warning. The melee mechanics can get old real fast and it is awkward. 



Yagura said:


> ZombiU *was an abysmal experience.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 elaborate


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm still making my way through ZombiU and learned a harsh lesson: don't walk backwards. I stupidly lead my character through a hole and the fall killed him, and I was in the process of heading for the zombified version of my last character, so now all my guns (I had gotten the better handgun, rifle, shotgun, and assault rifle) are all gone. Does anyone know if they'll reappear in later sections of the game or am I fucked?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Did you play fragile dreams?



No, I never heard of it actually.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> I'm still making my way through ZombiU and learned a harsh lesson: don't walk backwards. I stupidly lead my character through a hole and the fall killed him, and I was in the process of heading for the zombified version of my last character, so now all my guns (I had gotten the better handgun, rifle, shotgun, and assault rifle) are all gone. *Does anyone know if they'll reappear in later sections of the game or am I fucked?*



you have to kill your old persona and you might get some stuff back.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> you have to kill your old persona and you might get some stuff back.



Yeah, only the last version of your character is available to kill, so FUCK. Oh well, time to lame it out!


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

Will 3D World have online play?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Will 3D World have online play?



Nope, just offline co op..


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nope, just offline co op..



I really don't get why Nintendo can't hook it up with the online goods already. I mean they make all these good multiplayer games, but don't give people the chance to actually take full advantage of them.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I really don't get why Nintendo can't hook it up with the online goods already. I mean they make all these good multiplayer games, but don't give people the chance to actually take full advantage of them.



Um, as far as I'm aware none of the multiplayer platformers have had online support. That includes multiplatform Rayman Oriigns and Legends.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I really don't get why Nintendo can't hook it up with the online goods already. I mean they make all these good multiplayer games, but don't give people the chance to actually take full advantage of them.



Latency I'd say.
Oh right you can't see me.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nope, just offline co op..



That is strange... and by strange I mean stupid. 

It would seem the game is made for that sort of thing.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 3, 2013)

Nintendo expects you to have friends. Like, real life friends.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Nintendo also expects to be able to play platformers with precision. This aint no floaty platformer mess.

I mean do you really want to play mario with strangers? Lol. They'd step on you

You want online? Allright go buy the splinter cell and the monster hunter

AC3's online works now too. 

ZombiU though could have had some interesting online.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Nintendo expects you to have friends. Like, real life friends.



You sound like a 14 year old.



St NightRazr said:


> I mean do you really want to play mario with strangers? Lol.



Why not?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Nintendo expects you to have friends. Like, real life friends.


Lol, I was waiting for someone to say that crap. I seriously don't get how comments like these don't get more negativity toward them, they're really no better statements than the ones Microsoft made toward X1 during that PR nightmare few months back.

The excuse of "you should have real friends" is so fucking dumb in so many ways, I think you could write several pages just on that topic. Not to mention as a whole it is irrelevant.



St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo also expects to be able to play platformers with precision. This aint no floaty platformer mess.
> 
> I mean do you really want to play mario with strangers? Lol. They'd step on you
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but if we're in an era where you can play *fighting games* online (a genre where 1/60 frames are extremely important), I think we can live with platformers .


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Um, as far as I'm aware none of the multiplayer platformers have had online support. That includes multiplatform Rayman Oriigns and Legends.



LittleBigPlanet just off the top of my head. Though realistically even if your statement were true, it wouldn't really change that Nintendo should make their platformers online.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 3, 2013)

Was there ever a 3D platformer with online though?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Was there ever a 3D platformer with online though?



No reason why there couldn't be, and I'm pretty sure Ratchet and Clank would fit that criteria.

Most 3D platformers are not made to be co-op games like 3D World is. Most 3D Platformers are usually over the shoulder-esque or right behind your character type of views since they're designed for single player experiences. 3D World is entirely isometric (assuming it's just like 3D Land) and designed for multiplayer.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> LittleBigPlanet just off the top of my head. Though realistically even if your statement were true, it wouldn't really change that Nintendo should make their platformers online.



Ah, I really need to get around to that one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

I actually forgot I bought Trine 2 recently, matches the criteria pretty well, albeit those are puzzle platformers, Portal 2 as well.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah Ratchet games have had some co-op.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

And yet Rayman doesnt.


Hmm I wonder why that is Ubisoft...

LBP is floaty man.

And fighting games without great netcode are broken.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> And yet Rayman doesnt.
> 
> 
> Hmm I wonder why that is Ubisoft...
> ...


So is 3D Land. As well as that Kirby Co-op gamethat came out for the Wii.  Kirby's not exactly VVVVVVVV.

Let's not make excuses now. 



> And fighting games without great netcode are broken.



Well duh, they don't have great netcodes. That's like saying bad video games are not fun to play.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2013)

I think it'd be pretty cool for 3D World to have online play just for the people who want it.

However, I couldn't care less about it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Then online will work for them^

I really dont see the point of having online in everything tbh.

I dont even play my games with anybody side's myself

Just give me my online in my space shooters and we're good.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Then online will work for them^
> 
> I really dont see the point of having online in everything tbh.
> 
> ...



Who said anything about having everything online?

If a game is co-op, why _shouldn't_ it be online? Not sure why some people are so eager to settle for less.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> LittleBigPlanet just off the top of my head.



I'd also like to add that LBP showed that it can be done very well. There is no good reason why Nintendo can't make this happen.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Time, money, making useless features that will go down within 5 years time.

*Stares at every last gen game with online but no offline features*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I'd also like to add that LBP showed that it can be done very well. There is no good reason why Nintendo can't make this happen.



LBP is a floaty platformer.... hence why it works well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Time, money, making useless features that will go down within 5 years time.
> 
> *Stares at every last gen game with online but no offline features*



It's a useless feature to make a game more playable and enjoyable?

I'm confused to why your beef is with online and not co-op in general. Why not be anti co-op?



St NightRazr said:


> LBP is a floaty platformer.... hence why it works well.



The rate at which your character drops makes no difference.

Rayman is a floatie platformer, yet it does not have co-op. There is no correlation at all. What does that have to do with latency?

Why wasn't the Kirby game online? How are 3D Mario games not floaty in mechanics?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

Geezus, fanboys.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2013)

If anybody is floaty, it's Kirby.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> It's a useless feature to make a game more playable and enjoyable?
> 
> I'm confused to why your beef is with online and not co-op in general. Why not be anti co-op?
> 
> ...




Because I think online is stupid for the most part.I dont like the focus on it. It should be put where its got impact. Those are resources that need to be divide and time spent.

Fucking mmo bleeders

Rayman isnt floaty either


----------



## Reyes (Oct 3, 2013)

Going to stay out of this conversation and just keep playing Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Yagura (Oct 3, 2013)

Never said those were my expectations, just Nintendo's.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

^ No you're staying here,you joined the dark side now you're required to rage about how ADD and whiny gamers are these days. Damn children!


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Because I think online is stupid for the most part.I dont like the focus on it. It should be put where its got impact. Those are resources that need to be divide and time spent.
> 
> Fucking mmo bleeders


 Wouldn't your statement make more sense to say you think multiplayer is stupid which is where I am getting at with you? What difference would it make if it is online or not? 





> Rayman isnt floaty either





[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCspxLhaFfU[/youtube]

I typed is Rayman Origins floaty in google, got plenty of hits.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Legends and LBP dont have the same mechanics nor are they comparable in terms of floatiness.

Multiplayer is silly, but its different gameplay.

Still dont like what its done and overdone.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If anybody is floaty, it's Kirby.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I really don't get why Nintendo can't hook it up with the online goods already. I mean they make all these good multiplayer games, but don't give people the chance to actually take full advantage of them.



They can change their minds.  If enough people actually  ask for it maybe they'll do it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Legends and LBP dont have the same mechanics nor are they comparable in terms of floatiness.


You're getting way too far from the point. You're making it seem like there is a limitation problem, when there isn't.  



> Multiplayer is silly, but its different gameplay.
> 
> .


But if its being done, it should be done right.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> They can change their minds.  If enough people actually  ask for it maybe they'll do it.



I really doubt it.


Does anyone here remember the insane amount of hype for Super Smash Brothers Brawl?

Did anyone here play it online?

Did the quality ever dramatically improve, despite people requesting it?

And we're talking Super Smash Brothers here. Not exactly a game with little fandom.

For what ever reason, Mario Kart is the only game Nintendo has cared to make decent online multiplayer for.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 3, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Nintendo expects you to have friends. Like, real life friends.





Furious George said:


> You sound like a 14 year old.





Violent By Design said:


> Lol, I was waiting for someone to say that crap. I seriously don't get how comments like these don't get more negativity toward them, they're really no better statements than the ones Microsoft made toward X1 during that PR nightmare few months back.
> 
> The excuse of "you should have real friends" is so fucking dumb in so many ways, I think you could write several pages just on that topic. Not to mention as a whole it is irrelevant.



I don't see why the remark should have such a nasty reply when that is basically it. Nintendo expects these games to played with people within a physical proximity. Now that doesn't mean these games wouldn't benefit from coop, they would, and I agree 3DWorld is begging for online co-op. Hilariously the rest of the industry is going the other way by eliminating local co-op and sticking to pure online. Fuck that shit, keep both options.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I really doubt it.
> 
> 
> Does anyone here remember the insane amount of hype for Super Smash Brothers Brawl?
> ...



Well they are improving their online infrastructure,  chances are Smash bros will take advantage of that.

But thinking about it now i doubt making mario platformers online would really gather that much support in the long run.  Because it does have a rather limited scope.

FPS and fighting games generally have more longevity online because of it's simplistic design when it comes to multiplayer.  You generally play fighting games with other people and it adds some diversity because you see people controlling characters in ways you couldn't imagine.  Then you have the competitions and all that stuff which can be easily integrated.

Racing games too.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I don't see why the remark should have such a nasty reply when that is basically it. Nintendo expects these games to played with people within a physical proximity. Now that doesn't mean these games wouldn't benefit from coop, they would, and I agree 3DWorld is begging for online co-op. Hilariously the rest of the industry is going backwards by eliminating local co-op and sticking to pure online. Fuck that shit, keep both options.





Because the statement is utter bull shit, and some people actually think it is a legitimate reason. Not to mention the statement actually is condescending. It is basically saying go fuck yourself and find real friends. There is no explanation to the question, it merely dodges the question.

Why the hell should Nintendo expect these games to be played a certain way? Fuck them. How is that any different than Microsoft telling people to go fuck yourself for not having a good internet connection? Saying "go get gamer friends" isn't a valid response for their lack of online play.

Why make co-op games, and not have an online feature? It just makes no sense to me. It's not like they are short on money either, they own the bloody thing.


Let me explain why the statement of "games are made to be played on the couch with friends" is such a degrading and outrageous comment.


- Why would having online co-op mean you would have to get rid of offline co-op? Can Nintendo not do both?

- What if you have no friends in real life?

- Let's flip that to make that individual seem less pathetic. What if you have no friends in real life who *like video games*? Oh well, there goes any hope of you ever enjoying your multiplayer game to its fullest. 

- What if your friends are busy? Maybe when you're 15 things are all dandy. What about when you have a full time job and a family? Gonna just wait for the planets to align for all 4 of your friends to be free on the Weekdays?

- What if your friends do not live in the same TOWN as you? Or city? Or state? Or Country? None of your friends have moved?






Let me ask this another way. A lot of you spend time on here, an internet forum, a gaming section no less. Surely some of you have made friends with people on here, at the very least acquaintances. 

Why wouldn't you want to play video games with the people on here? I've played games with friends on here and I've had a blast, are people not your friends just because you talk to them on the internet? Why even use an online forum in the first place? In fact, why couldn't online gaming be used as a tool to find new people with similar interest? Makes sense no?

A person really loved the latest Donkey Kong game. Where would be a good place to find other people who like the latest DKC game? Hm..why not online?

If you're anti-social or do not like playing games with other people that is fine. Personal preference of not caring for multiplayer makes perfect sense. But that still doesn't explain why these multiplayer games are not given features that can only make the experience better.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I don't see why the remark should have such a nasty reply when that is basically it. Nintendo expects these games to played with people within a physical proximity.



1). The comment is meant to discredit the person making a legitimate point. 

"Its not Nintendo's fault for leaving out options that have been the gaming standard for over a decade, its YOUR fault for being a loser! What, you can't find friends in real life?!?" 

You know, typical fanboy tactics.

2). And even if that was actually Nintendo's reasoning (it probably isn't), it doesn't make much sense. Most of the games that have online capability also have offline options.... y'know, I can play LBP/Mortal Kombat/Resistance/Street Fighter IV/Gears of War/Call of Duty/Halo with a friend sitting right next to me OR a friend sitting four block from me. There is no good justification for this. Just have both options.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2013)

Everything does not need online.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

And you blokes arent even playing Splinter Cell. 

get some Spies vs Mercs in !


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Everything does not need online.



This thing does.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

oh yeah, I just remembered, well over a decade ago I played the Kirby games co-op on emulator, and the latency was not bad.

If that was on an emulator in like 2001, on my shit tier computer, I'm pretty sure we can have online co op for multiplayer platformers.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

self admittedly, my language was a little harsh against Yagura, but as soon as I made my initial post I remember thinking to myself "someone is going to say find real friends" argument .


----------



## Yagura (Oct 3, 2013)

It wasn't my intention to come off condescending or offend anyone. I'm just pointing out that's how Nintendo is, and I'm not saying I agree with it either.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> This thing does.



I heard excessive online DRM is bad for your things health


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Because the statement is utter bull shit, and some people actually think it is a legitimate reason. Not to mention the statement actually is condescending. It is basically saying go fuck yourself and find real friends. There is no explanation to the question, it merely dodges the question.



I don't think the way it was said in this case was condescending. If it were more "lol don't you have any friends in rl to play with?" then I'd agree. Think you may have overreacted.



> Why the hell should Nintendo expect these games to be played a certain way? Fuck them. How is that any different than Microsoft telling people to go fuck yourself for not having a good internet connection? Saying "go get gamer friends" isn't a valid response for their lack of online play.



Except unlike Microsoft they're not telling you to go fuck yourself, that's just what they had in mind when designing their game. No need to be insulted, I agree it would benefit from online co-op, how much though I can't say.



> Why make co-op games, and not have an online feature? It just makes no sense to me. It's not like they are short on money either, they own the bloody thing.



Why go the other way with strictly with no local? Makes no sense to me when developers do that either.



> Let me explain why the statement of "games are made to be played on the couch with friends" is such a degrading and outrageous comment.
> 
> 
> - Why would having online co-op mean you would have to get rid of offline co-op? Can Nintendo not do both?
> ...



But no one is making such a statement. Personally, I enjoyed Brawl better when the person was next to me than online, more satisfaction. Though I see your point.






> Let me ask this another way. A lot of you spend time on here, an internet forum, a gaming section no less. Surely some of you have made friends with people on here, at the very least acquaintances.
> 
> Why wouldn't you want to play video games with the people on here? I've played games with friends on here and I've had a blast, are people not your friends just because you talk to them on the internet? Why even use an online forum in the first place? In fact, why couldn't online gaming be used as a tool to find new people with similar interest? Makes sense no?
> 
> ...



True, and while I'd enjoy playing online depending on the game type the physical presence does help the experience. I agree, though as I've said my issue is when developers don't leave both options open.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

y'all muther fuckers need to stop talking bout online when we got a real issue to deal with.Tellin Camelot to never make a generic mediocre golden sun ever again.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 3, 2013)

Your so mean George!


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> y'all muther fuckers need to stop talking bout online when we got a real issue to deal with.Tellin Camelot to never make a generic mediocre golden sun ever again.



Golden Sun is a generic RPG though, so can't really blame them for sticking to their guns.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Your so mean George!



No you! 

You were mean to us first!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

The first two are light years better than Dark Dawn.

in every aspect.

Djinns,Characters&relations, world experience, summons,puzzles,progression.

Camelot spent too much time on the graphics and then the frakking cliff hanger at the end >_>


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> This thing does.


How would the online community be for that though. Fighters, Racers, and shooters I'd understand but a platformer?


St NightRazr said:


> y'all muther fuckers need to stop talking bout online when we got a real issue to deal with.Tellin Camelot to never make a generic mediocre golden sun ever again.



I just want my GS4, with characters that actually matter instead of characters I get literally at the last minute. MatxSvet ftw


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> How would the online community be for that though. Fighters, Racers, and shooters I'd understand but a platformer?



Like I said, it works really well in LBP. And honestly, do you think anything with Mario's name on it will have a hard time building an online community? Especially if its a flagship release like 3D World?


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Like I said, it works really well in LBP. And honestly, do you think anything with Mario's name on it will have a hard time building an online community? Especially if its a flagship release like 3D World?



Isn't LBP's built more on the creation part though?

Probably not, still wondering how'd it'd work though.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> No you!
> 
> You were mean to us first!



It was all a simple misunderstanding.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Isn't LBP's built more on the creation part though?
> 
> Probably not, still wondering how'd it'd work though.



Well the creation part is a big point, but so was going through the levels (both the user-generated and the story mode) with 3 other dudes online. IMO, playing that game onlnie is the most fun part of it. 

I don't see how you can't see it working. What are you questioning about it exactly?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> y'all muther fuckers need to stop talking bout online when we got a real issue to deal with.Tellin Camelot to never make a generic mediocre golden sun ever again.



Knows what's up


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I don't see how you can't see it working. What are you questioning about it exactly?



Have you  played Mario multiplayer with someone in real life george?
This shit just isn't that fun unless the person is right next to you.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Well the creation part is a big point, but so was going through the levels (both the user-generated and the story mode) with 3 other dudes online. IMO, playing that game onlnie is the most fun part of it.
> 
> I don't see how you can't see it working. What are you questioning about it exactly?



Not that don't see it working, I just don't see how it'd work. Difference. I don't see how co-op Mario game could not work with online. How the community would build around the genre, that's my question that I just can't see the answer too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> How would the online community be for that though. Fighters, Racers, and shooters I'd understand but a platformer?
> 
> 
> I just want my GS4, with characters that actually matter instead of characters I get literally at the last minute. MatxSvet ftw



You have no idea how much I want Svet and Alex(villain) in SSB


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You have no idea how much I want Svet and Alex(villain) in SSB



Nope, Isaac first. And I'm talking Chuck Norris Isaac. Though his younger form will suffice too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Felix>Issac


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Felix>Issac



Alex>Jenna>>>>Felix>>>>Issac


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Jenna is silly.

Alex is an ass lol


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

Yagura said:


>



No don't touch me nothing gives you that right. 



ShadowReij said:


> Not that don't see it working, I just don't see how it'd work. Difference. I don't see how co-op Mario game could not work with online. How the community would build around the genre, that's my question that I just can't see the answer too.



Wait, no, what?  

I am a little slow tonight so you'll have to bear with me. 

You don't see how the community would build around the genre... I *take* this to mean like you don't see how they would form leaderboards and the alike like they do with Shooters and such? 

Well, the way LBP handled it is by putting different mini games within the story mode levels... something 3D World already does. There can be competition in the form of who reaches the flag pole first, who has the most coins, etc... 

I mean, you build a 4 player online co-op community by making a competition of the sort of things that make 4-player offline co-op so fun to begin with. It seems simple to me.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Felix>Issac





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Alex>Jenna>>>>Felix>>>>Issac


Isaac>>>>>all of GS due to GS eat it. 


Furious George said:


> Wait, no, what?
> 
> I am a little slow tonight so you'll have to bear with me.
> 
> ...



You took right.

Neh, but like I said a Mario game like 3DWorld would no doubt work with the addition of online co-op.

How? Well the bolded seems like a good foundation to start.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2013)

Why would there need to be any competition? People would play Mario games just to beat them over and over again.

Most people play Left 4 Dead just to beat up the computer, not that many people play vs mode. Same thing.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 4, 2013)

How would online even work for 3d world? It isn't even little big planet and playing online isnt as fun as playing with a friend next to you. I feel like online is necessary for games like FPS, Fighting and racing games. But games like mario don't really need them. People aren't going to buy the game because it doesn't have online? Well I put over 30 hours into 3d land and I didn't have any online and I was fine.


Don't people get bored of online multiplayer? Why do people act like it such a big deal?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> How would online even work for 3d world? It isn't even little big planet and playing online isnt as fun as playing with a friend next to you. I feel like online is necessary for games like FPS, Fighting and racing games. But games like mario don't really need them. People aren't going to buy the game because it doesn't have online? Well I put over 30 hours into 3d land and I didn't have any online and I was fine.
> 
> 
> Don't people get bored of online multiplayer? Why do people act like it such a big deal?




Let me ask you this

How is it relevant that playing with a friend in real life is better than playing with a friend online? How does one conflict with the other?


Do I get bored of online multiplayer? Um..if the game is good, why would I? "Online multiplayer" is not a game. 

No one said no one would play the game if it didn't have online multiplayer, but it would make the game better. How would I play this game with you? Am I going to fly to where you live? The concept is simple, yet instead people like to reply with this anti-internet mindset when they're using the bloody internet.

Why do you use a internet forum? Can you not have a conversation with people in real life? I mean talking to people in real life is better, so there is zero reason to talk to people online.


I'm going to just use this thread as an example. How are you guys planning on playing this latest game with each other?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2013)

VbD is tearing this thread apart.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2013)

They need to make Monster Hunter offline only, people here would absolutely love that, just add a split screen! They also need to get rid of Mario Kart online too. If the new one has online play like the last 2 then it is going to be worse.

In fact, why even have multiplayer? It's just lame. Next Mario Party needs to be single player only. The video game universe would be sooo much better if there was only one way to play a game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 4, 2013)

I think any online connectivity is fine as long as it does doesn't interfere with level design or gameplay experience. I also think local co-op or multiplayer should always take priority over anything else for a Super Mario title.

Nintendo should still try to add some kind of online functionality (and maybe they have), whether it's leaderboards, online ghost challenges, or something simple like sharing power-ups. However if they don't do traditional online multiplayer or co-op, then that's the choice they make.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> They need to make Monster Hunter offline only, people here would absolutely love that, just add a split screen! They also need to get rid of Mario Kart online too. If the new one has online play like the last 2 then it is going to be worse.
> 
> In fact, why even have multiplayer? It's just lame. Next Mario Party needs to be single player only. The video game universe would be sooo much better if there was only one way to play a game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 4, 2013)

Who wants Nintendo to fully open their doors to EA tactics.
I know I certainly do


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

Yorucrazy piku ne.

Happy Yo El Tupido-py


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Who wants Nintendo to fully open their doors to EA tactics.
> I know I certainly do



They've already tasted the forbidden fruit of paid DLC, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

Nintendo aint capcoming it^

At least they stick to their roots.

HANAFUDA CARDS ALL UP IN THIS HIZZEH BITCH.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 4, 2013)

Hanafuda cards is the backup plan


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sony president Shuhei Yoshida owns two Wii U consoles





> Here’s something you’ll never see a Microsoft executive admit. On Twitter earlier today, Sony’s president of worldwide studios announced that he has two Wii U consoles. Yoshida has stated that he’s a fan of Nintendo in the past, so fans were questioning him on Twitter as to which Nintendo games he’s playing. While Yoshida didn’t specifically mention any games, he did state that he owns two consoles and later on, that one is the Japanese Wii U and the other is an American Wii U.



Look on that.  While fans are calling one console shit the big men are just enoying the available content.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 5, 2013)

It'd be pretty awesome if Yoshida and Iwata got acquainted with each other in Miiverse. 

I bet even NoJ would want a taste of the PS4 as well.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 5, 2013)

The Wii U is a awesome console, fanboys need to get off the fanboy loyality because the sony workers themselves are playing nintendo systems.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOGjvCtFR9M&feature=c4-overview&list=UU6rFt4S2lqYNpURvA2UGw8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2013)

Of course the WiiU is an awesome console. All of the consoles are awesome in their own way. Fanboyism is embarrassing and makes the rest of us look bad.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 5, 2013)

*Nintendo's 2013 IndieCade booth is the place to be *


> The 2013 IndieCade takes place in Culver City, California this weekend and Nintendo has a pretty significant presence at the independent games festival. There's been a great deal of talk about how Nintendo is warming up to indie developers and, looking over the Wii U and 3DS games that'll be shown at the company's booth, that feel-good approach is apparent.
> 
> Wii U -
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Of course the WiiU is an awesome console. All of the consoles are awesome in their own way. Fanboyism is embarrassing and makes the rest of us look bad.



Exactly. 

My PS4 and Wii U are going to look damn sexy in my bedroom soon enough.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 5, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Exactly.
> 
> My PS4 and Wii U are going to look damn sexy in my bedroom soon enough.



Both black or are you going interracial?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 5, 2013)

My ps3 and wii already look good next to each other. It's all about mixed consoles no discrimination.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 5, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Both black or are you going interracial?



_Hardcore_.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2013)

Also, here's a bit of news to take with a grain of salt. Yesterday at Gamestop, when I was picking up my copy of WWHD Limited Edition, I was chatting it up with one of the employees there and he was telling me about how Nintendo was supposedly going to unveil a trailer for Zelda U at Comic-Con in New York City. He seemed really confident about this info. 

Like I said, take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 5, 2013)

Wii-U could never have any games made for it again, and I'd consider it a good console. It has a really nice library in a short amount of time.


I think the days of bad consoles are long past us. Industry is too mainstream for that.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 5, 2013)

Do they have white 32 gb Wii U's now?


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a question.

Has Eji done anything else besides Zelda?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 5, 2013)

In sort of relation with the Yoshida thing.

I remember reading that Iwata said he loves the PS1 Crash games and Kaz said he loves Zelda games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Also, here's a bit of news to take with a grain of salt. Yesterday at Gamestop, when I was picking up my copy of WWHD Limited Edition, I was chatting it up with one of the employees there and he was telling me about how Nintendo was supposedly going to unveil a trailer for Zelda U at Comic-Con in New York City. He seemed really confident about this info.
> 
> Like I said, take it with a grain of salt.



ell, Miyamoto did suggest that there could be a Zelda Wii U unveil near the end of this year, so.....


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Also, here's a bit of news to take with a grain of salt. Yesterday at Gamestop, when I was picking up my copy of WWHD Limited Edition, I was chatting it up with one of the employees there and he was telling me about how Nintendo was supposedly going to unveil a trailer for Zelda U at Comic-Con in New York City. He seemed really confident about this info.
> 
> Like I said, take it with a grain of salt.



A Wii U Zelda reveal at Comic-Con?  Has there ever been a big game announced at Comic-Con?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2013)

Eiji Aonuma's worked on some other game but I cant remember


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2013)

Nintendo said they were going to announce it at E3 but decided against it so that WW HD got all the spotlight so they could announce the game at any time now, really. Considering the situation, it's easy to start spreading rumors.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 5, 2013)

Zidane said:


> In sort of relation with the Yoshida thing.
> 
> I remember reading that Iwata said he loves the PS1 Crash games and Kaz said he loves Zelda games.



Who doesn't? those games were amazing


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 5, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Wii-U could never have any games made for it again, and I'd consider it a good console. It has a really nice library in a short amount of time.
> 
> 
> I think the days of bad consoles are long past us. Industry is too mainstream for that.




I agree, it already has a great amount of quality games and it will keep getting them. Can't wait till it starts shining like the 3ds.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Of course the WiiU is an awesome console. All of the consoles are awesome in their own way. Fanboyism is embarrassing and makes the rest of us look bad.



NO SCREW U WII U DA BEST ETTER THON PS4 AN XBONE COMBINE


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo said they were going to announce it at E3 but decided against it so that WW HD got all the spotlight so they could announce the game at any time now, really. Considering the situation, it's easy to start spreading rumors.



They might as well wait until the next E3 to announce it, it'll probably be the biggest upcoming venue for them to announce it.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 5, 2013)

I thought they stopped traditional E3 presentations.

It would probably be announced in a Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 5, 2013)

Those are starting to pick up, I just hope it isn't crap like the last one.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 5, 2013)

I wonder if there'll be a big Nintendo Direct this coming January just like there was last time.

They basically announced everything during that one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2013)

SplinterCell‏@SplinterCell
The PC patch will be actually be coming out later today.  The next Wii U patch is coming very soon!

Smh..... I am pissed


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2013)

Injustice Ultimate Edition isn't coming to WiiU.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Injustice Ultimate Edition isn't coming to WiiU.



what? really? that is weird...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2013)

Its not coming to the Xbox One either lol^


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2013)

So seems Iwata's about to make it known he means business 2014 is going to be in-ter-res-ting.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So seems Iwata's about to make it known he means business 2014 is going to be in-ter-res-ting.



At this point I doubt we will see any major third party multiplat release on Wii U next year, save for maybe CoD.

Watch_Dogs and Ass Creed will come out and bomb, and that'll be it for Ubisoft.

Same with Arkham Origins and WB.

That leaves Activision and CoD, and lord help Nintendo if they can't even manage to keep that.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 8, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> At this point I doubt we will see any major third party multiplat release on Wii U next year, save for maybe CoD.
> 
> Watch_Dogs and Ass Creed will come out and bomb, and that'll be it for Ubisoft.
> 
> ...



Quite frankly if third party suppoert is failing nintendo needs to focus on themselves.   Capcom ain't lasting this generation and probably even square too nintendo should consider aquiring them at some point.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 8, 2013)

Pretty sure Nintendo has learned their lesson about trying to give third parties a head start. It didn't work for the 3DS and it didn't work for the WiiU. They felt like giving Nintendo the middle finger, so fuck 'em. I admire Iwata's attempt to fix Yamauchi's problem, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2013)

Online in Splinter Cell is a damn mess. I can't believe they release this game broken from the WiiU. It is so stupid.

Edit: I got burned by supporting Ubisoft with this game. T_T


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2013)

Support Ubisoft with the right games, not with the series that went to shit 2 games ago.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Support Ubisoft with the right games, not with the series that went to shit 2 games ago.



I did like conviction.. even with the general opinion about the game.

Watch Dogs is next for me from Ubisoft. I have yet to play AC series so...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 8, 2013)

The online sucked everywhere.

Blacklist is decent though.

I'll get child of light and something else


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2013)

watchdogs looks like a generic triple a game, i dont get the hype for it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 8, 2013)

Person of Interest^

Im not really all that into it.. just hoping it has some decent gameplay.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 8, 2013)

I still don't know what that game is about.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 8, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I still don't know what that game is about.



playing with your cellphone


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 8, 2013)

No its about I wata answering questions.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2013)

like a boss


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 8, 2013)

Get your Wonderful 101 on ^


Playing the game is like sex.

It gets better with time and practice.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2013)

> Yesterday Ubisoft announced the Season Pass for Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag, revealing a new story, exclusive content and a 20 per cent discount.
> 
> We noticed then that Wii U wasn't mentioned anywhere on the press release, and this morning Gamereactor Germany contacted their representatives, who informed them that there'd be no DLC for the Wii U version of ACIV. Gamereactor UK has contacted Ubisoft's UK representatives, and are awaiting their response.





What did I say not even a page ago.

It's ogre. It's all ogre.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Lel someone said they're gonna buy it on the WiiU instead now


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 9, 2013)

So it's pretty much nintendo themselves this generation.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2013)

3DS in general + Wii U 1st party/gems + PS4 is good enough anyway.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lel someone said they're gonna buy it on the WiiU instead now



Fuck season passes


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Actually all you need this Gen is a Nintendo Console and a PC.

Fuck David Cage.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> 3DS in general + Wii U 1st party/gems + PS4 is good enough anyway.



Yeah but sadly many people aren't going to go that route.  Nintendo would have to go so much harder than they ever had before and with them just getting used to HD development it's not gonna happen.

They're gonna have to increase the number of first party developers under their wing to stand a chance, there really is no other choice here for them to survive against the PS4.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2013)

Wouldn't it be amusing if Nintendo bought more 1st party studios (starting with S.E./Capcom if they go bankrupt) to tide themselves for a generation?


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yup it would be amusing but at the same time it would make the most sense.
Capcom definitely isn't lasting this generation,  Square might either go bankrupt or be in some serious losses.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 9, 2013)

If they can survive the PS1 and PS2 eras in succession they can survive anything.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Yeah but sadly many people aren't going to go that route.  Nintendo would have to go so much harder than they ever had before and with them just getting used to HD development it's not gonna happen.
> 
> They're gonna have to increase the number of first party developers under their wing to stand a chance, there really is no other choice here for them to survive against the PS4.



Never said it was the mass market's preference, i probably should have added "for me" at the end of my sentence.

I love how you make the PS4 out to be a gargantuan bomb that's big enough to wipe out Nintendo in general when it'll be lucky to even pull out 1/3 of the PS2's numbers. Especially in japan which is pretty much the 3DS' territory (different markets or not, i can't see the PS4 doing anything else but numbers between PS3 & PSX for a while until years later, Nintendo's problems lie on their own). If Wii U fails, Nintendo will just restructure and try again.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 9, 2013)

PS4 even catching up to the PS2.

It's going to be running behind the PS2 in slow motion. Never going to reach it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Wouldn't it be amusing if Nintendo bought more 1st party studios (starting with S.E./Capcom if they go bankrupt) to tide themselves for a generation?



Telling you Nintendo consoles will eventually be the console of the 90's.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Never said it was the mass market's preference, i probably should have added "for me" at the end of my sentence.
> 
> I love how you make the PS4 out to be a gargantuan bomb that's big enough to wipe out Nintendo in general when it'll be lucky to even pull out 1/3 of the PS2's numbers. Especially in japan which is pretty much the 3DS' territory (different markets or not, i can't see the PS4 doing anything else but numbers between PS3 & PSX for a while until years later, Nintendo's problems lie on their own). If Wii U fails, Nintendo will just restructure and try again.



PS4 is going to be more successful than the PS3. No doubt about that.

I wonder what gaming philosophy nintendo is going to adopt next after this PS4 ass kicking.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 9, 2013)

The usual, they do their own thing and nothing changes which is what I'd prefer they'd do. Nintendo will be fine it's Microsoft I'm curious about.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> PS4 is going to be more successful than the PS3. No doubt about that.
> 
> I wonder what gaming philosophy nintendo is going to adopt next after this PS4 ass kicking.



Uh-huh. 

Reij said it best, what'll happen to MS with the PS4 (as well as both console's sales after X-mas) will be more telling. In the end if we combine all dedicated gaming platforms not from the mobile market, 3DS will curb stomp everyone in the dust.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> PS4 even catching up to the PS2.
> 
> It's going to be running behind the PS2 in slow motion. Never going to reach it.



PS4 churning out PS2 numbers is about as likely as the Wii U outselling Wii.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2013)

No, the PS4 matching the PS2 is a good deal more likely than that.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder what gaming philosophy nintendo is going to adopt next after this PS4 ass kicking.



They'll probably keep doing their own thing like they always have.


----------



## God of Kingz (Oct 9, 2013)

So... how does not getting some DLC mean Ubi is pulling support entirely? I mean, if they're willing support the Wii U now of all times I really doubt they'll suddenly abandon it when it actually starts growing it's install base come the holidays and 2014.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> No, the PS4 matching the PS2 is a good deal more likely than that.



Nope. Unless you want to set yourself up for disappointment then be my guest, MS would have to drop out for the PS4 to even get near PS2's popularity, and the chances of that happening are zip with how the market has changed.

Heck, many people even thought the 3DS could match the DS in monthly sales numbers before reality taught us a lesson in which companies having past successes aren't invulnerable to fucking up with their successor.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2013)

God of Kingz said:


> So... how does not getting some DLC mean Ubi is pulling support entirely? I mean, if they're willing support the Wii U now of all times I really doubt they'll suddenly abandon it when it actually starts growing it's install base come the holidays and 2014.



It's a sign of things to come.

They aren't porting the DLC over because they have no faith in the sales of the DLC or the game on the Wii U.

ZombiU and Splinter Cell have made it clear to Ubisoft that there isn't an audience on the Wii U that will buy their games. Ass Creed and Watch_Dogs will almost certainly reinforce that point.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> No, the PS4 matching the PS2 is a good deal more likely than that.



Yup.  Unless gaming as a whole goes under 

PS4 replicating PS2's success is really a matter of Sony getting back the gamers who migrated to 360,  i would assume because of the third party offerings performing better.

Roughly subtract the people who generally don't use xbox live and you have those numbers flocking to PS4.  Seeing that neither console is backwards compatible.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Yup.  Unless gaming as a whole goes under
> 
> PS4 replicating PS2's success is really a matter of Sony getting back the gamers who migrated to 360, i would assume because of the third party offerings performing better.



It's not going to happen and that's final. Just expect it to sell above PS3 numbers along with XB1 you won't look foolhardy for thinking the PS4 can replicate such success. 

Not hard to truly grasp. The gaming industry won't suffer just because a platform isn't printing out cash in line with what it's 6th gen brethren accomplished. PS4 will do worse, but much better than PS3.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Roughly subtract the people who generally don't use xbox live and you have those numbers flocking to PS4.  Seeing that neither console is backwards compatible.



This is flawed logic. One less Xbox One sale doesn't mean mean one more PS4 sale.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Nope. Unless you want to set yourself up for disappointment then be my guest, MS would have to drop out for the PS4 to even get near PS2's popularity, and the chances of that happening are zip with how the market has changed.



The Xbox One is setting itself up to be a nonfactor, just like the OG Xbox. It is going to do terribly everywhere that isn't the US, and it might even do terribly there.

As things are now we are seeing an almost identical situation as we did in gen 6, where Sony's console is the only viable one, and the rest are just accessory consoles.

So yeah, even if the PS4 doesn't do PS2 numbers, there's still a much better chance of that happening than the Wii U matching the Wii, which is functionally impossible at this point.



> Heck, many people even thought the 3DS could match the DS in monthly sales numbers before reality taught us a lesson in which companies having past successes aren't invulnerable to fucking up with their successor.



The PS4 hasn't had any fuck ups so far though, there's been nothing but positive press for it, especially in comparison to its predecessor.

As things are now, there's no reason to expect it won't perform better than the PS3, so I think 100mil to 120mil lifetime sales are attainable. But obviously this is just a guess and whatever happens after it releases could change that positively or negatively.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> .
> 
> Heck, many people even thought the 3DS could match the DS in monthly sales numbers before reality taught us a lesson in which companies having past successes aren't invulnerable to fucking up with their successor.



I pretty sure it did at first Asa.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

Also, Nintendo handily survived gen 6 with a hefty profit despite the PS2 outselling the Gamecube by almost 8:1. And we can see how well Sony handled the money they earned from the PS2. 

Low sales doesn't mean it's invalidated as a console or a money-maker. Nintendo almost always profits from day one, and that's why they'll never disappear so easily. The WiiU may get its ass kicked in sales, but Iwata will still be wiping his ass with $100 bills.

Which is why arguing about sales is entirely useless. Sales mean shit. 20,000,000 consoles sold with a $100 profit per console makes more money than 100,000,000 consoles sold at a $10 profit per console.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> PS4 is going to be more successful than the PS3. No doubt about that.
> 
> I wonder what gaming philosophy nintendo is going to adopt next after this PS4 ass kicking.



The PS3 in Japan pretty much shits up your entire arguement


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> This is flawed logic. One less Xbox One sale doesn't mean mean one more PS4 sale.



Well not in terms of direct proportionality I must admit.

Some might have retired after this gen, few might just go to the PC.

But majority of those who migrated would eventually go back.

PS4 will be one of the cheapest hubs for true next gen gaming and the support shows no signs of slowing down.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's a sign of things to come.
> 
> They aren't porting the DLC over because they have no faith in the sales of the DLC or the game on the Wii U.
> 
> ZombiU and Splinter Cell have made it clear to Ubisoft that there isn't an audience on the Wii U that will buy their games. Ass Creed and Watch_Dogs will almost certainly reinforce that point.



Uh... ZombiU is the highest selling 3rd party title on the WiiU.(Sitting at 600k)

It clearly has an audience. 
Shit let me get you a list of the highest selling 3rd party title on Nintendo Systems since the NES.

What do you see?
Title 	Year 	Publisher 	Millions Sold
Just Dance 3 	2011 	Ubisoft 	9.89
Just Dance 2 	2010 	Ubisoft 	9.43
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games 	2007 	Sega 	7.89
Just Dance 	2009 	Ubisoft 	7.03
Just Dance 4 	2012 	Ubisoft 	6.65
Zumba Fitness 	2010 	Majesco 	6.51
LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga 	2007 	LucasArts 	5.13
Guitar Hero 3 	2007 	Activision 	4.54
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games 	2009 	Sega 	4.39
Michael Jackson: The Experience 	2010 	Ubisoft 	4.29
Carnival Games 	2007 	Take-Two 	3.94
EA Sports Active 	2009 	Electronic Arts 	3.85
Guitar Hero: World Tour 	2008 	Activision 	3.58
Mario & Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games 	2011 	Sega 	3.53
Disney Epic Mickey 	2010 	Disney 	2.9
Cooking Mama: Cook Off 	2007 	Majesco 	2.85
LEGO Batman 	2008 	Warner Bros 	2.76
Zumba Fitness 2 	2011 	Majesco 	2.66
Sonic and the Secret Rings 	2007 	Sega 	2.61
Skylanders: Spyro's Adventure 	2011 	Activision 	2.58
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle 	2001 	Sega 	2.56
Deca Sports 	2008 	Konami 	2.45
Game Party 	2007 	Midway 	2.43
WCW/nWo Revenge 	1998 	THQ 	2.38
uDraw Studio 	2010 	THQ 	2.38
My Fitness Coach 	2008 	Ubisoft 	2.29
LEGO Harry Potter: Years 1-4 	2010 	Warner Bros 	2.26
Skylanders Giants 	2012 	Activision 	2.26
LEGO Indiana Jones: The Original Adventures 	2008 	LucasArts 	2.25
Call of Duty 3 	2006 	Activision 	2.19
Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz 	2006 	Sega 	2.18
Star Wars: Rogue Squadron 	1998 	LucasArts 	2.17
Resident Evil 4 	2007 	Capcom 	2.16
Monster Hunter Tri 	2009 	Capcom 	2.12
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 	1998 	Activision 	2.11
Sonic Mega Collection 	2002 	Sega 	2.05
Rock Band 	2008 	MTV 	2.05
Dance Dance Revolution: Hottest Party 	2007 	Konami 	2.04



SEGA,Ubisoft,Activision and what..... Capcom with Monster Hunter and Resident Evil Huh?

The other two are THQ and LucasArts. Who both had games ready for the WiiU. Except they were dissolved. 

Yes Resident Evil. We like horror.


The only thing with the WiiU though is developing an exclusive cost more money than a simple port. ZombiU was made in 9 months. Ubisofts piss poor management with it didnt make the cash back.

I really just want ZombiU2.


IMO a 300$ WiiU with a bunch of shit bundled in is a better value than a 399$ x86 machine with a bunch of hoopala in the box that most consumers will end up spending 500-600$ plus on it without realizing the added costs. See now these consoles are in PC benchmark territory. I can invest 800$ into a PC that shits all over these two. Or get a Steam box I can upgrade later and still pay less. Since Valve treats you well >:3

Also game development is getting ridiculous. The tech is easier to work with, but making bigger better looking games is still going to kill a lot of devs.The problems of Gen7 are going to be exacerbated. Mobile Market has no longevity. Microsoft has people looking to sell their division. The bottom is going to fall out. 

These companies need to make money. So whats their solution?Downsizing?Handhelds? Nintendo? PC? 

You know I think Nintendo has enough developers. They've just have some really depressed management. Spread themselves too thin. Not enough communication. I mean if you look at the talent they have, they could be doing tons of shit. They pretty much have every person who left Square Enix working for them.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2013)

The Gamecube didn't generate much profit. It dropped down to 99$ pretty quickly from what I can remember. The reason that didn't kill Nintendo was because they had GBA sales to fall back on, but they were still feeling the burn, which is why they made the DS (and later the Wii) and appealed to the blue ocean of non-gamers.

The Wii U is more expensive than the Gamecube, probably by a good margin, and it is doing even worse. Like gen 6 this won't kill them because they have 3DS sales to fall back on, plus they've got money in the bank from DS and Wii profits.

But they certainly aren't going to be satisfied with the Wii U's performance, and something will need to change, since they won't want a repeat.

Even if Nintendo want to do their own thing, they certainly don't want to be selling a console that can't even crack 20mil lifetime sales.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> PS4 will be one of the cheapest hubs for true next gen gaming and the support shows no signs of slowing down.



Yet the people who want to play Nintendo games will keep buying Nintendo systems for those Nintendo games.

The WiiU and PS4 are in competition in a very minimal sense. If someone wants to play Nintendo games, they're going to buy a WiiU. Aside from exclusives, a person can choose between a PS4, an Xbox One, or even a Steambox and get a relatively same experience no matter which they choose.

Thankfully, the PS4 will have the benefit of heavy Japanese support, something which the Xbox and PC lacks. But from everything we've seen, Sony is forsaking the Japanese market to edge in on the higher consumer base in the west. A smart business move but somewhat of a middle finger to the Japanese, which comprise the second biggest gaming market in the world. Though, to be fair, many Japanese developers wait to make their games until years later when the userbase has grown by a substantial margin in order to maximize sales.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Uh... ZombiU is the highest selling 3rd party title on the WiiU.(Sitting at 600k)



Yeah, and it was still a massive bomb for Ubisoft. So why would that compel them to continue to put out titles for Wii U?

And I don't see why a list of other third parties games matters, those titles were on consoles other than Wii U. The people who bought those games have likely moved on to other platforms.



Death-kun said:


> Yet the people who want to play Nintendo games will keep buying Nintendo systems for those Nintendo games.



The problem is this audience is growing smaller and smaller by the generation.

It has become quite clear that Nintendo games can no longer sustain a console on their own.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Yeah, and it was still a massive bomb for Ubisoft. So why would that compel them to continue to put out titles for Wii U?



That's entirely Ubisoft's fault. In the grand scheme of things, ZombiU is nothing special. The graphics are nothing special, the gameplay is nothing special, the narrative is almost non-existent, etc. It sold 600k and failed to make a profit? I honestly have a hard time wrapping my head around the idea of that. 

If it failed to make a profit, it's because Ubisoft mismanaged and spent a large amount of money where it wasn't needed.


----------



## God of Kingz (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's a sign of things to come.
> 
> They aren't porting the DLC over because they have no faith in the sales of the DLC or the game on the Wii U.
> 
> ZombiU and Splinter Cell have made it clear to Ubisoft that there isn't an audience on the Wii U that will buy their games. Ass Creed and Watch_Dogs will almost certainly reinforce that point.



If they really had no faith in the Wii U I'm pretty sure they would've stopped making games for it by now. If they're willing to stick it out for Wii U now despite it's sad state I don't see why they'd up and leave when things have finally started to perk up.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Yeah, and it was still a massive bomb for Ubisoft. So why would that compel them to continue to put out titles for Wii U?
> 
> And I don't see why a list of other third parties games matters, those titles were on consoles other than Wii U. The people who bought those games have likely moved on to other platforms.
> 
> ...



3ds           ?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> The problem is this audience is growing smaller and smaller by the generation.
> 
> It has become quite clear that Nintendo games can no longer sustain a console on their own.



Their handhelds prove that wrong, as does the Wii. Casual games or not, those are Nintendo's games. 

The WiiU hasn't even hit its stride. We can all laugh at how the WiiU failed (or didn't) when gen 9 is around the corner.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> The Gamecube didn't generate much profit. It dropped down to 99$ pretty quickly from what I can remember. The reason that didn't kill Nintendo was because they had GBA sales to fall back on, but they were still feeling the burn, which is why they made the DS (and later the Wii) and appealed to the blue ocean of non-gamers.
> 
> The Wii U is more expensive than the Gamecube, probably by a good margin, and it is doing even worse. Like gen 6 this won't kill them because they have 3DS sales to fall back on, plus they've got money in the bank from DS and Wii profits.
> 
> ...


Nintendo made more profit from Gen 6 than Sony did.
Think about that.
No seriously just think about that for a second.
Who made the most off the PS2? Third parties. What killed Sony and the 3rd parties? The money they sunk into next gen. 

WiiU doing worse than gamecube is completely rational. Why? Gamecube had way more games coming out for it in its first two years. It started dropping year on year after year 3/4


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> *The Xbox One is setting itself up to be a nonfactor, just like the OG Xbox.* It is going to do terribly everywhere that isn't the US, and it might even do terribly there.
> 
> As things are now we are seeing an almost identical situation as we did in gen 6, where Sony's console is the only viable one, and the rest are just accessory consoles.
> 
> So yeah, even if the PS4 doesn't do PS2 numbers, there's still a much better chance of that happening than the Wii U matching the Wii, which is functionally impossible at this point.



Any evidence to back that up? Because it looks to fit more in line with bullet-jumping logic rather than a conclusive prediction. Multiplatform support for XB1 compared to what OG Xbox got was day and night back then.

I'll take jab and say that until reality lines up with that claim, it won't look like anything more than a slightly hilarious hyperbole if you believe this generation won't turn into a 7th gen plus, but without a console dominating for two years until falling off a cliff near the end of it's life.

Not really, besides the fact where it can have a chance in breaking 100 millon unlike Wii U obviously, PS4 is still likely to be 50 million WW units away from PS2, or even the DS.




> The PS4 hasn't had any fuck ups so far though, there's been nothing but positive press for it, especially in comparison to its predecessor.
> 
> As things are now, there's no reason to expect it won't perform better than the PS3, so I think 100mil to 120mil lifetime sales are attainable. But obviously this is just a guess and whatever happens after it releases could change that positively or negatively.



Agreed, but maybe less than 120 mill. 107 million would be the most realistic scenario in my opinion.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

107 million is awfully specific.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

The PS4 hasnt had any fuck ups but Sony has.

Lol gamers with selective memory

I can show you the boogie video.

Why do people think the PS4 will outsell the PS1 and the Wii here? Really? Expensive Media centers that are outdone by a 20$ chromecast dont sell that much. Their best bet is VR, or something disruptive. Introducing VR in 2 or 3 years still wont make sense. Technology needs a lot more refinement before the public can get their hands on it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> 107 million is awfully specific.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That's entirely Ubisoft's fault. In the grand scheme of things, ZombiU is nothing special. The graphics are nothing special, the gameplay is nothing special, the narrative is almost non-existent, etc. It sold 600k and failed to make a profit? I honestly have a hard time wrapping my head around the idea of that.
> 
> If it failed to make a profit, it's because Ubisoft mismanaged and spent a large amount of money where it wasn't needed.



You can't apply that logic to the myriad of ports they do though.

Ass Creed 3 had total feature parity with all other releases, and it still sold poorly.



God of Kingz said:


> If they really had no faith in the Wii U I'm pretty sure they would've stopped making games for it by now.



What do you think no Ass Creed DLC means?

Come next year, I doubt the Wii U will see any major multi-plat release from Ubisoft.

It's not getting The Division, it's not getting The Crew, it won't get Far Cry, all it's getting is Just Dance and Child of Light.



> If they're willing to stick it out for Wii U now despite it's sad state I don't see why they'd up leave when things have finally started to perk up.



The thing is even if sales do pick up, which isn't guaranteed, there's nothing to suggest sales of _their games_ will improve.



Death-kun said:


> Their handhelds prove that wrong, as does the Wii. Casual games or not, those are Nintendo's games.



The 3DS is not being supported solely by Nintendo. If the 3DS didn't have titles like Monster Hunter, SMT4, and DQ in Japan, it would be doing worse, potentially a lot worse.

It also has system sellers. Pokemon, Animal Crossing, 2D and 3D Mario, and more. The Wii U doesn't have these, and the ones it does have seem to have lost their status as system sellers.

There are other differences besides software. The 3DS has a virtual monopoly on the handheld market. Its only competition is smartphones and the floundering Vita. The Wii U has no less than five other platforms it has to compete with, and the areas where it is inferior become very apparent as a result.



> The WiiU hasn't even hit its stride. We can all laugh at how the WiiU failed (or didn't) when gen 9 is around the corner.



There is no guarantee it will ever hit its stride.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 9, 2013)

The Wii U will be fine nintendo just needs to market it so people know it exist.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 9, 2013)

3DS also had time to sort itself out until the Vita arrived and was a LOT less cheaper.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Nintendo would have to... not put out anything on the system for that to happen.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2013)

The WiiU will at least do better than the Gamecube


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2013)

> There is no guarantee it will ever hit its stride.



Look at this. If it magically did (listen to me here for a moment) hit it's stride, then would you at least feel silly for debating about such?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 9, 2013)

lol the gamecube only sold 21 million and the ps2 sold 151 million and nintendo still made more profit then sony.  Why do you people care about sales so much? Sales don't mean profit. Nintendo made so much money off of each wii sold that it could have sold half as much and still made them a killing.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 9, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> The Wii U will be fine nintendo just needs to market it so people know it exist.



The gamers know the Wii U exists.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 9, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> *lol the gamecube only sold 21 million and the ps2 sold 151 million and nintendo still made more profit then sony?  Why do you people care about sales so much? *Sales don't each profit. Nintendo made so much money off of each wii sold that it could have sold half as much and still made them a killing.



Because those sales caused Nintendo to change their philosophy.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> lol the gamecube only sold *21 million and the ps2 sold 151 million and nintendo still made more profit then sony*.  Why do you people care about sales so much? Sales don't each profit. Nintendo made so much money off of each wii sold that it could have sold half as much and still made them a killing.



Do you got anything to back this up because I don't remember this?


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> No, the PS4 matching the PS2 is a good deal more likely than that.



That ain't happening. Just as the WiiU will never touch the Wii's numbers.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 9, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> The gamers know the Wii U exists.



A lot of people I know don't even know the wii u is a new nintendo console or nintendo even came out with one and the sad thing is they have 3ds's. When I told my friend about the wii u he asked me when does it come out.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo made more profit from Gen 6 than Sony did.



Because of the GBA, like I said. The Gamecube was certainly not what was raking in the dough for Nintendo that gen. I don't know what would have become of them if it weren't for that.



Asa-Kun said:


> Any evidence to back that up?



Seriously? Pretty much everything MS have done since they revealed the thing has been complete a PR disaster. There is no hype for the console. People look at you like you're retarded if you say you're going to get one. Even after they reversed most of the awful policies, consumers still view it very negatively.

Beyond that the Xbox brand has no power outside the US, so if the US ditches it in favor of the PS4 as it looks like they will, there is no region on the planet where the console will do well.



> I'll take jab and say that until reality lines up with that claim, it won't look like anything more than a slightly hilarious hyperbole if you believe this generation won't turn into a 7th gen plus, but without a console dominating for two years until falling off a cliff near the end of it's life.



I can't rule out a semi-miraculous recovery for the Xbone as was the case with the PS3, but Playstation has the advantage of being marketable outside of the US. Even if the Xbox improves significantly, no one but Americans will buy it. It has a glass ceiling over it.

Furthermore, the reason the 360 became the dominant console it was this gen was due in large part to the early release and the floundering the PS3 did early in the gen. Neither of those are happening this gen.



> Not really, besides the fact where it can have a chance in breaking 100 millon unlike Wii U obviously, PS4 is still likely to be 50 million WW units away from PS2, or even the DS.



That's still way closer than the Wii U would be to the Wii.

There is way more in the PS4's favor. It has hype, it has support, it has global appeal, and there's no threat of it losing support.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 9, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> The gamers know the Wii U exists.



Needs to be more than gamers my friend. There is a reason why Pok?mon is being advertised up the ass and it isn't because gamers know, it's because Nintendo knows that their intended audience for pokemon have no idea it's coming or when it comes out. Hence why I give Nintendo so much shit in regards to advertising their console and games such as W101. They shot themselves in the foot with that. For fucks sake they couldn't explain their own product at e3 during the unveil which caused a hell a lot confusion. Followed by no advertisement for the WiiiU till practically the last minute. Nintendo fans and most certainly other gamers knew it was coming and what games are coming it, the rest of the world did not.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Look at this. If it magically did (listen to me here for a moment) hit it's stride, then would you at least feel silly for debating about such?



Not really, things are pretty dire right now so I don't know why anyone would think people being wary are silly for thinking so.

I honestly hope that Nintendo can get it together and mount some kind of recovery for the Wii U, but I am not at all confident that they are capable of doing that at this point.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That's entirely Ubisoft's fault. In the grand scheme of things, *ZombiU is nothing special.* The graphics are nothing special, the gameplay is nothing special, the narrative is almost non-existent, etc. It sold 600k and failed to make a profit? I honestly have a hard time wrapping my head around the idea of that.
> 
> If it failed to make a profit, it's because Ubisoft mismanaged and spent a large amount of money where it wasn't needed.



oh my man, we have a problem. 



First Tsurugi said:


> It's a sign of things to come.
> 
> They aren't porting the DLC over because they have no faith in the sales of the DLC or the game on the Wii U.
> 
> ZombiU and *Splinter Cell have made it clear to Ubisoft that there isn't an audience on the Wii U that will buy their games.* Ass Creed and Watch_Dogs will almost certainly reinforce that point.



Splinter Cell is not a fair claim tho. The port is meh/ok and I don't believe is because of the WiiU console and more about Laziness this time around. 

Rayman Legend even with the dick move they did, it is selling very well on the WiiU


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 9, 2013)

Most people who buy consoles aren't even huge gamers, if nintendo advertised the gamepad well since ppl love tablets and art academy it could be selling like crazy. Nintendo seems to be focusing on the 3ds and letting the wii u chug on without the support. I don't see any wii u advertisement or any wii u game advertisement. Why not advertise the price drop and the zelda bundle.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Seriously? Pretty much everything MS have done since they revealed the thing has been complete a PR disaster. There is no hype for the console. People look at you like you're retarded if you say you're going to get one. Even after they reversed most of the awful policies, consumers still view it very negatively.



SRSLY! Ok yeah you have a point there.....but my point in multiplatform support within the XB1's hands still stands. 

It doesn't QUITE look like it's in danger for big third party companies to go full on exclusive for Sony instead, and i don't believe they'd WANT that if their AAA software needs to break even on two platforms. 

Looking at how multiplatform are going so far, it's looks more of a repeat from this gen than the 6th gen.



> Beyond that the Xbox brand has no power outside the US, so if the US ditches it in favor of the PS4 as it looks like they will, there is no region on the planet where the console will do well.



Europe doesn't exist anymore? It's not as if the 360's irrelevance in Japan kept the console from going head to head with the PS3's WW unit sold, as well as actually getting a couple of eastern multiplatform console software.



> I can't rule out a semi-miraculous recovery for the Xbone as was the case with the PS3, but Playstation has the advantage of being marketable outside of the US. Even if the Xbox improves significantly, no one but Americans will buy it. It has a glass ceiling over it.



Even if Sony at least actually gets a slice of the Japanese market unlike MS, that advantage didn't stop the Xbox brand from succeeding elsewhere to the point of lagging behind Sony. Though it will be very interesting to see ho the XB1 will perform right now () 



> Furthermore, the reason the 360 became the dominant console it was this gen was due in large part to the early release and the floundering the PS3 did early in the gen. Neither of those are happening this gen.



Neither is it getting the same lack of support like the OG Xbox had outside of a few multiplatforms it got back then.




> That's still way closer than the Wii U would be to the Wii.







> There is way more in the PS4's favor. It has hype, it has support, it has global appeal, and there's no threat of it losing support.



Yet in term of supporting it looks as if that isn't going to change like this gen, unless the XB1 somehow performs worse than OG Xbox/GC. Remind me again once the Xbox brand fades into a blank sheet of paper and then i will eat my hat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 9, 2013)

Just need to advertise wii U during the holidays since no one knows it exists then.
Should work  right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2013)

Now I am afraid to buy a Ubisoft game on the WiiU. I got burned so bad with SC 

I did rage a lot of time with the broken online that they have with that game on the WiiU.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 9, 2013)

Quite a few business analysts here tonight. 



> and the ones it does have seem to have lost their status as system sellers.



...and how is that?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2013)

I swear, whenever we get into this topic it's always the shame shit different day.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh my man, we have a problem.



I knew you would say something about this.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Now I am afraid to buy a Ubisoft game on the WiiU. I got burned so bad with SC
> 
> I did rage a lot of time with the broken online that they have with that game on the WiiU.



Wait a week and see the feedback then get it on the wii u if it is well received.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yagura said:


> *Quite a few business analysts here tonight*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and how is that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I knew you would say something about this.


 I will see you in pokemon 



thinkingaboutlife said:


> Wait a week and see the feedback then get it on the wii u if it is well received.



Yeah nice tip and now more with the AC4 news "no DLC's". I want to get Watch Dogs on the WiiU because of the Gamepad.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 9, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Most people who buy consoles aren't even huge gamers, if nintendo advertised the gamepad well since ppl love tablets and art academy it could be selling like crazy. Nintendo seems to be focusing on the 3ds and letting the wii u chug on without the support. I don't see any wii u advertisement or any wii u game advertisement. Why not advertise the price drop and the zelda bundle.


This! This right here is a prime example of wtf is going with Nintendo. The WW bundle and the price cut should've been advertised, where the fuck was it?!


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Just need to advertise wii U during the holidays since no one knows it exists then.
> Should work  right?



Someone tell Nintendo that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2013)

Now that we are talking about sells..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun should tell Nintendo that on facebook.
You have Neogaf so you must have a facebook


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Asa-Kun should tell Nintendo that on facebook.
> You have Neogaf so you must have a facebook



I've got one but not the other.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Splinter Cell is not a fair claim tho. The port is meh/ok and I don't believe is because of the WiiU console and more about Laziness this time around.



Let me put it this way, do you feel sales would have been better if the port had been perfect?

Even if the Wii U version was objectively superior, I really don't think there would have been much difference in sales. This is what I think Ubisoft has also realized.



> Rayman Legend even with the dick move they did, it is selling very well on the WiiU



We'll get a clearer picture of how Rayman did when NPD comes out in a few days.



Asa-Kun said:


> SRSLY! Ok yeah you have a point there.....but my point in multiplatform support within the XB1's hands still stands.
> 
> It doesn't QUITE look like it's in danger for big third party companies to go full on exclusive for Sony instead, and i don't believe they'd WANT that if their AAA software needs to break even on two platforms.



Eh, hard to say. If the PS4 becomes the indisputably dominant console and the Xbox flops in a manner similar to the Wii U or OG Xbox, I could see devs deciding to skip over it, but the similar architecture will probably make it cheap enough to port over games regardless of the audience, unlike Wii U.



> Europe doesn't exist anymore?



Europe has largely favored Playstation over Xbox, even this gen. I think the UK is the only exception to that.



> It's not as if the 360's irrelevance in Japan kept the console from going head to head with the PS3's WW unit sold, as well as actually getting a couple of eastern multiplatform console software.



The japanese "exclusives" they got ultimately made no difference. The console still performed poorly, and the games themselves often under performed as well. Not to mention they only really got those games because they contracted for them.

The 360 outperformed the PS3 this gen solely because of its dominance of the North American market. It lost in all other markets across the globe. If the Xbox One cannot hold North America, there is no way it will be able to beat, let alone match the PS4.



> Neither is it getting the same lack of support like the OG Xbox had outside of a few multiplatforms it got back then.



Third party support ultimately won't make a difference if people are repulsed by the console itself.



> Yet in term of supporting it looks as if that isn't going to change like this gen, unless the XB1 somehow performs worse than OG Xbox/GC. Remind me again once the Xbox brand fades into a blank sheet of paper and then i will eat my hat.



The strength of the Xbox brand has always been rather overrated. No one demonstrated this better than Microsoft themselves. They thought they could get away with shit like Kinect and their bullshit policies because people couldn't live without their Xboxes.

The 360's strength was artificially inflated by the weaknesses of the competition. Once those competitors (well, one of them at least) managed to shape up, it was only a matter of time before Microsoft got exposed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Nintendo has been advertising

Overseas.

Im waiting for the marketing blitz over here to assault us.

But I expect middling results, since they seem to be taking it slow with the system updates.

Still last week the WiiU did 29K in US 45K WorldWide(highest amount in a week for 2013 in regards to the WiiU)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Because of the GBA, like I said. The Gamecube was certainly not what was raking in the dough for Nintendo that gen. I don't know what would have become of them if it weren't for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im telling you how well their software does on a bad day.

SSM? Broke in tons of cash.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> *Let me put it this way, do you feel sales would have been better if the port had been perfect?
> 
> Even if the Wii U version was objectively superior, I really don't think there would have been much difference in sales. This is what I think Ubisoft has also realized.*
> 
> We'll get a clearer picture of how Rayman did when NPD comes out in a few days.


 yeah You are making a great point. Maybe a little bit better? not a lot better. The word of mouth in Miiverse is a double edge sword. Problems about the port load time and Online were in there since day one.

about Rayman yeah you right we have to wait and see. I got a little bit excited it about it. 

I do wonder how Rayman Legend is going to do in Japan as WiiU exclusive.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> lol the gamecube only sold 21 million and the ps2 sold 151 million and nintendo still made more profit then sony.  Why do you people care about sales so much? Sales don't mean profit. Nintendo made so much money off of each wii sold that it could have sold half as much and still made them a killing.


The Gamecube made more profit for Nintendo than the PS2 did for Sony?



> Eh, hard to say. If the PS4 becomes the indisputably dominant console and the Xbox flops in a manner similar to the Wii U or OG Xbox, I could see devs deciding to skip over it, but the similar architecture will probably make it cheap enough to port over games regardless of the audience, unlike Wii U.



The OG Xbox wasn't a flop, and the Wii-U isn't a flop either ~_~.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2013)

> For a few months now, retailers such as Amazon, Best Buy, and GameStop have listed pricing for Deus Ex: Human Revolution – Director’s Cut at $49.99 on Wii U and $29.99 on the PlayStation 3/Xbox 360. As it turns out, this is final.
> 
> Square Enix had been previously hesitant to officially reveal the game’s cost, but nothing has changed since retailers put up their original listings. We’ve confirmed with the publisher that the Wii U version will indeed set you back $50, but only $30 on other consoles.
> 
> Why the difference in pricing? Other than the fact that Deus Ex: Human Revolution has landed on the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 previously, I can’t really think of anything. The experience will be more or less the same across all platforms





Jesus what a dumb move


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Jesus what a dumb move




Damn ~_~ I dont know what Nintendo's PR is doing, but it's getting to the point where it seems like 3rd parties are colluding against them. Someone dun goof'd.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

And when something gets ported from a Nintendo Console it ends up cheaper on the other systems, every single time. What kind of double standard is that?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> The Gamecube made more profit for Nintendo than the PS2 did for Sony?



Gamecube + GBA did, but I don't know much beyond that. It's a commonly cited tidbit of info that is often mentioned in passing, but I get the feeling it's one of those deceptive pieces of trivia.



> The OG Xbox wasn't a flop, and the Wii-U isn't a flop either ~_~.



Depends on how you define a flop. If you take into account that the Xbox was Microsoft's first console then you could argue its performance was good for a first entry. But it still got totally crushed by the PS2, and Microsoft had to sink tons of money into it just to keep it going.

The Wii U has indisputably been a flop so far. Nintendo followed up their best selling console with what could potentially be their worst selling one, and its cost them virtually all their support from third parties, which was already next to nothing to begin with. They're bleeding marketshare and mindshare, and they're struggling with HD development when everyone else has already gotten past those growing pains.



Malvingt2 said:


> Jesus what a dumb move



Ded gaem.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Now that we are talking about sells..



Yeah, that right there is why Nintendo won't be going anytime soon. Everyone in the industry seems to breaking the bank making titles with these ridiculously huge budgets and are having trouble making bank. Meanwhile at Nintendo.....look at that! No wonder Nintendo doesn't give a shit.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2013)

GTA V will top all that easily.

But they're pretty much the exception.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Gamecube + GBA did, but I don't know much beyond that. It's a commonly cited tidbit of info that is often mentioned in passing, but I get the feeling it's one of those deceptive pieces of trivia.


Then how is that relevant? Of course the GBA made Nintendo a lot of money, it crushed its competition. Sony did not even have a handheld equivalent at the time. 

The idea that the Gamecube made a bigger profit than the PS2 is absurd. The Gamecube likely cost more money to produce than the PS2, it sold way less units, and it sold way less games, and it stopped being produced years before the PS2. Unless I see some hard numbers (and I doubt anyone has them, because again this notion is absurd), lets' not start saying GC made more money than the PS2. 

There's a reason why Nintendo made the Wii the way it was, it's because the GC didn't do that well and Nintendo's brand name was getting damaged.





> Depends on how you define a flop. If you take into account that the Xbox was Microsoft's first console then you could argue its performance was good for a first entry. But it still got totally crushed by the PS2, and Microsoft had to sink tons of money into it just to keep it going.


Why wouldn't you take into account that it is their first console? It breached them as a major player in the console market and gave their product brand recognition. It sold about as much as the Gamecube did, so I don't get how GC makes more money than the PS2 but the Xbox which did the same as the GC (plus Xboxlive fees) is charged as being a flop. If the Xbox was a flop, what was the Dreamcast?

The Xbox was never projected to beat the PS2 or even be reasonably close. 



> The Wii U has indisputably been a flop so far. Nintendo followed up their best selling console with what could potentially be their worst selling one, and its cost them virtually all their support from third parties, which was already next to nothing to begin with. They're bleeding marketshare and mindshare, and they're struggling with HD development when everyone else has already gotten past those growing pains.


It is pointless to call a console that has been out this long a flop. That is like calling the PS3 a flop in 2007. The business will almost undoubtedly pick up.

The Wii-U selling less than the n64 and Gamecube seems highly unlikely. Also, their lowest selling console was obviously the Virtual Boy which I am sure they've out sold by now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Jesus what a dumb move


Yup.


First Tsurugi said:


> GTA V will top all that easily.
> 
> But they're pretty much the exception.



Pretty much. Yes Nintendo has their problems but they seem to have things right when it comes to their developing of games, yes the games get bigger but they're not going to break the bank in attempts to make a Hollywood blockbuster because where the hell is the profit?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 9, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Sony did not even have a handheld equivalent at the time.


It still doesn't.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

The GameCube was cheaper than the PS2 to manufacture. They sold it at 250$ at launch.

You forget PS2 has a dvd drive and GameCube had cheaper components.

Still was more powerful

The reason people say that is Sony lost all the money they made off the PS2 on the PS3.

Nintendo still had more money than they did due to how well their software sold.All of which sold very well. Much of the money the PS2 made was for the rest of the industry.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> Pretty much. Yes Nintendo has their problems but they seem to have things right when it comes to their developing of games, yes the games get bigger but their not going to break the bank in attempts to make a Hollywood Blockbuster because where the hell is the profit?



A lot of those games made huge profits. Halo 3 made 300 mil the first week alone. GTA5 seems like the closest game there that probably came to a flop, and it still made a profit (not including the Prologue which sold a lot too).


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The GameCube was cheaper than the PS2 to manufacture. They sold it at 250$ at launch.
> 
> You forget PS2 has a dvd drive and GameCube had cheaper components.
> 
> Still was more powerful



Could I see some proof? I am well aware that the Gamecube was sold cheap at its launch, that does not mean it was produced cheap. Gamecube disc were still DVD's just customized, those games were not running on normal CD Roms if that's what you thought.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

I know what they were. Nintendo didnt take any hardware losses on the GameCube. They never have until the 3DS/WiiU


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I know what they were. Nintendo didnt take any hardware losses on the GameCube. They never have until the 3DS/WiiU



Yes, I know the GC was not sold at a loss. However, if it had been released a year and a half earlier (about when the PS2 had come out), the story might be different.

Regardless, there is no way the GC made more money than the PS2. The numbers do not add up.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 9, 2013)

Didn't sony sell the ps2 at a loss?


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 9, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> A lot of those games made huge profits. Halo 3 made 300 mil the first week alone. GTA5 seems like the closest game there that probably came to a flop, and it still made a profit (not including the Prologue which sold a lot too).


Certain franchises you expect to make bank and justify the investment, Halo is definitely one of them, but come on, not every game warrants a movie budget you're only going to hurt yourself.  


St NightRazr said:


> I know what they were. Nintendo didnt take any hardware losses on the GameCube. They never have until the 3DS/WiiU



Just show the statistics.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Didn't sony sell the ps2 at a loss?



Yes, it was sold at a loss when it first came out.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Why wouldn't you take into account that it is their first console? It breached them as a major player in the console market and gave their product brand recognition. It sold about as much as the Gamecube did, so I don't get how GC makes more money than the PS2 but the Xbox which did the same as the GC (plus Xboxlive fees) is charged as being a flop.



The purpose of the OG Xbox was to prevent Sony from completely dominating the living room, something it utterly failed to do.

Beating the GC is barely a consolation prize, Nintendo was virtually irrelevant to Microsoft.



> If the Xbox was a flop, what was the Dreamcast?



A bigger flop? 



> It is pointless to call a console that has been out this long a flop. That is like calling the PS3 a flop in 2007. The business will almost undoubtedly pick up.



The Wii U's situation is a lot more bleak than the PS3's ever was. For one thing, the Wii U is selling far worse than the PS3 did even at its nadir.

The PS3 was also never hemorrhaging third party support as the Wii U is. The worst it had to deal with was loss of exclusivity (the horror).



> The Wii-U selling less than the n64 and Gamecube seems highly unlikely.



Why is it unlikely?

It is currently tracking below both consoles over the same time periods.



> Also, their lowest selling console was obviously the Virtual Boy which I am sure they've out sold by now.



No one ever counts the Virtual Boy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Certain franchises you expect to make bank and justify the investment, Halo is definitely one of them, but come on, not every game warrants a movie budget you're only going to hurt yourself.
> 
> 
> Just show the statistics.



Final Fantasy, Half Life, Skyrim, GTA - only game on that list that probably did not make a profit was Crysis 3.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 9, 2013)

The Wii U did really well when it first came out how come nintendo didn't keep that momentum. They got to stop being cheap.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> The purpose of the OG Xbox was to prevent Sony from completely dominating the living room, something it utterly failed to do.


 Not true, that was not the purpose of the original Xbox, have no idea where you got that from. I'm not even sure what this means. If anything, Sega was a bigger reason that Microsoft decided to go into the console market. 





> Beating the GC is barely a consolation prize, Nintendo was virtually irrelevant to Microsoft.


Doesn't make sense. 





> A bigger flop?


Your argument still doesn't make sense. The Xbox was _never_ projected to beat the PS2. The PS2 was the most (and still is the most) hyped console of all time. Everyone knew the PS2 would do extremely well.

Saying the Xbox was a flop because it failed to beat a competitor it was never expected to beat makes no sense. That is like saying the Master System was a flop or the PSP was a flop. They were the underdogs going into the fight, and they came out with a chunk of the market. You must have a very loose definition of the word flop, I'd hate to think what you think of most of the other consoles that have been made that have basically faded into obscurity if you think the original Xbox was a flop.

How can it be a flop, when it did what it was designed to do? It got people playing PC games in their living rooms and got Microsoft into living rooms. 








> Why is it unlikely?
> 
> It is currently tracking below both consoles over the same time periods.
> 
> ...


The markets were different then, it's unlikely the Wii-U will go against competition as stiff as the PSX and PS2. 

And again, I really don't see why people will not buy the Wii-U eventually. It will not be as popular as the Wii, but 20 million for a console that will be on the market for 7 years with mainstream support seems like a given to me. When that console has brand new Zeldas, Smash Bros, Monster Hunters, Marios - it's going to make bank off of recognition alone.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 9, 2013)

I wonder how many tens of millions it cost to make Mario Kart Wii or NSMB Wii.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 9, 2013)

More people buy games/consoles today than before so the wii u will easily outsell the n64 and snes. The 3ds already outsold the n64.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> More people buy games/consoles today than before so the wii u will easily outsell the n64 and snes. The 3ds already outsold the n64.



Yes, that is why I think there is no way the Wii-U will sell less than the GC. The market is just too different for a console like the Wii-U to sell that little. Too many people play video games now, and the number is only rising as time goes by.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

Yagura said:


> I wonder how many tens of millions it cost to make Mario Kart Wii or NSMB Wii.



Not much obviously, but they do have the negative connotation of being called cash-ins for that reason.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 9, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Yes, that is why I think there is no way the Wii-U will sell less than the GC. The market is just too different for a console like the Wii-U to sell that little. Too many people play video games now, and the number is only rising as time goes by.



Yah video games are more mainstream now than ever before, plus game systems life cycle's last longer now as well. I think it's impossible for the wii u to sell less than the gamecube. The gamecube did have a way better launch lineup than the wii u did, at the time it came out it had so many heavy hitters so the wii u can steadly beat it easily now that its getting better games. Nintendo just needs to support the wii u like the 3ds.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> The Wii U did really well when it first came out how come nintendo didn't keep that momentum. They got to stop being cheap.



Ubisoft used their golden parachute when Nintendo had no games.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2013)

Nintendo needs to announce the next Zelda game and release it within a timely manner.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

They need more than that..

Besides Zelda will be out next year/January/March 2015


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 10, 2013)

They better not announce the zelda wii u game unless its coming out in a month or 2.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 10, 2013)

Zelda will either come out in 2015 or 2016.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> They better not announce the zelda wii u game unless its coming out in a month or 2.





I hope that they don't do that...games need a good amount of time between being announced and being released for the hype to build properly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

But... It doesnt seem to be doing much for Watch Dogs^


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Zelda will either come out in 2015 or 2016.



Dont be silly.
Game is pretty much in pre-Alpha. Nintendo spends 2 years max on a Zelda game.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> But... It doesnt seem to be doing much for Watch Dogs^



Ubisoft's hype machine sucks??


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Not much obviously, but they do have the negative connotation of being called cash-ins for that reason.



Sounds like good business to me.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 10, 2013)

Dream said:


> I hope that they don't do that...games need a good amount of time between being announced and being released for the hype to build properly.



True but the wait is long and painful lol


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 10, 2013)

I hope they remake majoras Mask I'd like to play it.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> True but the wait is long and painful lol



A year or two is nothing.  Half-Life fans have been waiting for the next Half-Life for about six years. 



thinkingaboutlife said:


> I hope they remake majoras Mask I'd like to play it.



A proper remake will never happen.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Not true, that was not the purpose of the original Xbox, have no idea where you got that from. I'm not even sure what this means. If anything, Sega was a bigger reason that Microsoft decided to go into the console market.



The Xbox was part of Microsoft's strategy to create a multimedia device which would become the center of entertainment in a consumer's living room. This is pretty much common knowledge, I mean Bill fucking Gates said it himself when they announced the damn thing. The Xbox One was the end product of this strategy. They unveiled it as a media box that can do everything, watch movies, sports, play games, etc. That's always been what they were aiming for.



> Doesn't make sense.



Why? Nintendo was rapidly losing relevance in those days. When the PSP was announced, people thought it would be their death knell.

Nintendo was not a factor for Microsoft. It was all about Sony.



> Your argument still doesn't make sense. The Xbox was _never_ projected to beat the PS2. The PS2 was the most (and still is the most) hyped console of all time. Everyone knew the PS2 would do extremely well.



It's not the fact that it failed to outsell the PS2, but the scale on which it did. It was only a competitor in the most basic sense of the world.

Software sales were pathetic, especially discounting Halo, the only exclusive games anyone cared about. They likely failed to hit whatever hardware goals they had as well, but I don't know those numbers so I can't say that for certain.



> Saying the Xbox was a flop because it failed to beat a competitor it was never expected to beat makes no sense. That is like saying the Master System was a flop or the PSP was a flop. They were the underdogs going into the fight, and they came out with a chunk of the market. You must have a very loose definition of the word flop, I'd hate to think what you think of most of the other consoles that have been made that have basically faded into obscurity if you think the original Xbox was a flop.



Well the PSP could arguably be seen as a flop. Sure it sold 70mil in the end, but it got crushed by the DS, had anemic software sales, and was essentially dead in the water everywhere other than Japan by 2010.

And its successor is doing even worse, making it clear that those sales did not translate into marketshare, and that its hardware line has no future.



> How can it be a flop, when it did what it was designed to do? It got people playing PC games in their living rooms and got Microsoft into living rooms.



Because it did not do that. Microsoft came into Gen 7 on very shaky ground, and the only reason the 360 wound up being a success was because they released early and the PS3 wound up being underwhelming. Were it not for that it would not have done nearly as well.

Xbox is a fraud brand, not built off its own successes, but of the weakness of its competitors, and you are seeing it unravel at this very moment.



> The markets were different then, it's unlikely the Wii-U will go against competition as stiff as the PSX and PS2.



It's floundering right now when its only competition is the 360 and the PS3. If it can't succeed there, what hope does it have against an increasingly dominant looking PS4?



> And again, I really don't see why people will not buy the Wii-U eventually. It will not be as popular as the Wii, but 20 million for a console that will be on the market for 7 years with mainstream support seems like a given to me. When that console has brand new Zeldas, Smash Bros, Monster Hunters, Marios - it's going to make bank off of recognition alone.



The Gamecube had all of this (save Monster Hunter) and still barely cracked 20mil.

The Wii U has gotten 2D Mario, Nintendo's biggest system seller of all, something the Gamecube and N64 did not have, and it is still going nowhere. It's true the heavy hitters like Mario Kart and Smash Bros. have yet to release, but its predecessors had these same titles and still lost out to the competition.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 10, 2013)

Dream said:


> A year or two is nothing.  Half-Life fans have been waiting for the next Half-Life for about six years.
> 
> 
> 
> A proper remake will never happen.



Damn that's giving the last guardian a run for its money, if i had to wait that long id stop caring. 

If they do do it they should put it on the 3ds.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 10, 2013)

If they announced an MM remake for Wii U I'd go out and buy the console that same day.

Actually that's probably not true, I'd wait to see if I could get a special edition version of the console with the game.

It's a good thing that will never happen, so I won't have to worry about it.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Damn that's giving the last guardian a run for its money, if i had to wait that long id stop caring.
> 
> If they do do it they should put it on the 3ds.



The 3Ds?  It should be on the Wii U because the harder is more powerful which can lead to us receiving a visual treat.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

Its an N64 game. Unless they were continuing MM"s storyline remaking and pretty much crafting entirely new HD assets would be a major waste of time.

Besides 3D will do MM's visual good


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> The Xbox was part of Microsoft's strategy to create a multimedia device which would become the center of entertainment in a consumer's living room. This is pretty much common knowledge, I mean Bill fucking Gates said it himself when they announced the damn thing. The Xbox One was the end product of this strategy. They unveiled it as a media box that can do everything, watch movies, sports, play games, etc. That's always been what they were aiming for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When a system lacks momentum, it falters badly.

It needs more games on a consistent by consistent basis.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Its an N64 game. Unless they were continuing MM"s storyline remaking and pretty much crafting entirely new HD assets would be a major waste of time.
> 
> Besides 3D will do MM's visual good



A waste?

[YOUTUBE]cyazYYev7Nw[/YOUTUBE]

I would buy a Wii U for such a remake.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 10, 2013)

Watch Nintendo make a 3DS remake of MM


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 10, 2013)

Wind Waker HD isn't good enough for you first?


And a nice bundle


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 10, 2013)

Nintendo going hard with bundles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

Thats where all the basic bundles went


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2013)

> #1
> 
> Iwata gave his talk at the B Dash Camp startup conference in Osaka, and The Bridge has translated it.
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

So....Nintendo shut down the retailers who broke street date...put em outta business


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo going hard with bundles.





But once again not a single advertisement.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 10, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> The PS3 was also never hemorrhaging third party support as the Wii U is. The worst it had to deal with was loss of exclusivity (the horror).


Its amusing how you act as if losing the most important reason to choose one console over another is something so minor as to be made fun of.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2013)

So Nintendo of Portugal is doing a collaboration with McDonalds. Happy Meals come with Mario figurines and shit. 

Can Nintendoom come faster?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 10, 2013)

Would you like a side-order of 1889 with that?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

N64 era again^

Oh look what have we got here


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Nintendo of Portugal is doing a collaboration with McDonalds. Happy Meals come with Mario figurines and shit.
> 
> Can Nintendoom come faster?


You got a loooong wait ahead of you buddy. 


Asa-Kun said:


> Would you like a side-order of 1889 with that?



Nah, some 1995 would be good though.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Nintendo of Portugal is doing a collaboration with McDonalds. Happy Meals come with Mario figurines and shit.
> 
> Can Nintendoom come faster?



What about Sony and taco bell? Sony Doomed Confirmed?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

Tacobell is having it on with everyone^

Cept Nintendo


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 10, 2013)

And no one messes with Arby's. With good reason.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 10, 2013)

Fuck you for spoiling the end game like that.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2013)

Nintendo of Portugal?

That's a thing?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2013)

No they had Arceus put the All Spark in the WiiU^

GameFreak shall annihilate the engines of Vyrcidion


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 11, 2013)

How many of you guys buying pokemon x or y?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2013)

I have both^


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 11, 2013)

OMFG, ZombiU:


*Spoiler*: __ 



That Arena was a bitch! I went through as many survivors as I had lost in the entire playthrough so far. Finally made it out though and got a sick assault rifle.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 11, 2013)

Doom got a Wii U? Shocking. 

You got pokemon early?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2013)

Nah going to get X&Y tomorrow after I do some Hatha.

Gotta get ready in spirit to main Wii Fit Trainer!


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 12, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Doom got a Wii U? Shocking.



Yeah, got one a little over a month ago. Already got New Super Mario Bros U, Rayman Legends, Scribblenauts Unlimited, Wonderful 101, and ZombiU (and have Mario 3D World pre-ordered). Also since I never had a Wii I'm catching up on all the games in that library I want.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 12, 2013)

How is wonderful101? Not having a wii most be awesome, so many great games to catch up on, you will never run out of games to play.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice yoga, how is it?


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 12, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> How is wonderful101? Not having a wii most be awesome, so many great games to catch up on, you will never run out of games to play.



I've only gone through 6 missions so far (Rayman Legends and ZombiU have been my main focus, but once I'm done with them I'll get more of W101 done), but it's relentless and I mean that in a good way. Sure half the time you're beating up your typical cannon fodder but the other half is spent fighting over-the-top boss battles, trying to survive the destruction of the environment around you, or just plain crazy stuff (going down waterslides? Fighting a boss in a baseball stadium and essentially it being the pitcher and you being the batter? Totally random, but totally awesome.). Kamiya really knows how to keep gamers on their toes apparently and now I need to really play Bayonetta as I've heard it's got a similar feel.

The story's pretty standard so far, but the characters are pretty fun and there's been quite a few humorous moments so far. My one gripe is the Gamepad sometimes messing up a drawing for an attack, often I'll try drawing Wonder Pink's whip and end up with it automatically starting Wonder Green's gun instead. Though I may be doing the initial shape wrong, there's not much of a tutorial as it throws you into the action immediately and you really have to pay attention to keep up with how to utilize every move. But yeah, if you want some crazy level of action with a lot of fun to it I'd say W101 is a pretty good bet.

Yeah, I've got a lot of Wii games I want. So far I've picked up The Last Story, Sonic and the Secret Rings, Super Mario Galaxy, Super Paper Mario, Smash Bros Brawl, and Xenoblade (and have ordered Fragile Dreams: Farewell Ruins of the Moon, should be here tomorrow). But I also want Metroid Prime 3, Fire Emblem RD, No More Heroes 1 and 2, Mario Kart Wii, Nights into Dreams, Kloana, Muramasa, Silent Hill Shattered Memories, Mario Galaxy 2, Sonic Colors, Epic Mickey 1 and 2, Donkey Kong Country Returns, Kirby: Return to Dreamland, Kirby's Dream Collection, Zelda: Skyward Sword, and Pandora's Tower. SO YEAH, got a lot to catch up on, and there could be additional ones if there are some gems I missed that others would recommend. And hell, I've still got some PS3 games I've yet to get, not to mention I don't own a 3DS or Vita yet. Catching up is hard stuff.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2013)

Divine^
Makes me taller.


TW101 is the game of the year.
Gameplay wise,theme wise, pacing wise, content wise. 
Its like the proper evolution of what a "game" is from the NES era.

Its an amazing experience. One that should not be missed.
The more you invest into the game, the more it gives you.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 12, 2013)

Didn't know yoga made you taller. Can't wait till the break where I'll have time to play my wii u some more.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2013)

> "We wanted to make it a game where it would be fun to get stuck and be lost," Aonuma explained. Aside from it being a sequel to a 22-year-old game, that's another way in which A Link Between Worlds connects to gaming's past: It doesn't completely guide players through the experience, which is a criticism levied at many modern games — including recent Zelda titles.
> 
> "I think that one thing all game developers worry about when they're putting something into a game is, 'Will people notice it? Will people realize what they're supposed to do?' And we kind of have a bad habit of hand-holding, trying to make things easier for everyone," said Aonuma. "But more and more, I start to think that that kind of isn't actually that fun."
> 
> ...





Making the game harder?  Good choice Aonuma.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 12, 2013)

But hard games are no fun.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2013)

I disagree, hard games have provided me some of the most fun experiences I've ever had in gaming.  The satisfaction of beating a hard game for me is greater than beating a relatively easy game.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 12, 2013)

True as long as it isn't too easy, but the difficulty in Zelda is already at a fair level.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2013)

Eh...Zelda games are pretty easy to be honest or at least the newer games are.  Beyond a few puzzles and an annoying boss the game is essentially on easy mode.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 12, 2013)

At least he acknowledges that hand-holding elements suck ass.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 12, 2013)

I want Zelda Wii U to be the best Zelda ever who's with me


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 12, 2013)

People will still say it isn't better than link to the past.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 12, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> But hard games are no fun.



Well there is a difference between hard and unnecessarily frustrating.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2013)

Like the difference between unforgiving and punishing vs Dark Souls.

AKA one is the game using hax to smack you around repeatedly and the other one is you learning and getting better.

Cough PLay The Wonderful 101 !cough


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Mryq4Jk2M3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2013)

Harder Zelda?

Sign me up.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 12, 2013)

Wii U is getting Pokken. 

Not surprised about the phones though. It's a no shit thing in all honesty.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2013)

Dream said:


> *There's actually one area in the game where I fought for three days with my director over whether we should have a hint in there or not. As a result, after the end of that we actually decided to take it out," said Aonuma.
> 
> *
> Making the game harder?  Good choice Aonuma.



Not having hints doesn't necessarily means a harder game. That's just handholding bullshit of modern Zelda games, we barely had hints in the past. And I don't know what's wrong with the world that Aonuma of all people fights with Nintendo to make ZELDA GAMES HARDER.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Has the sales of Wind Waker HD been released yet for Europe and the US?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2013)

Glad to hear that the hints and hand-holding will be toned down in ALBW.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2013)

Started playing the Wonderful 101, it's okay so far.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 13, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Has the sales of Wind Waker HD been released yet for Europe and the US?



*Rumor: WWHD - 152k units sold in NA*


----------



## creative (Oct 13, 2013)

is that good for wind waker HD? it sorta doesn't sound good. I hope it's good


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 13, 2013)

It's more than what i was expecting from an HD port.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

Thats a lot of physical copies. Shit  the game has a 10% attache rate.


WindWaker aside, jesus the bump in WiiU sales is quite a lot.
I was only expecting it to do 45k world wide .-.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Yah the Wii U is doing better, Zelda really pushed the Wii U sales, now all Nintendo needs to do is advertise, I'm suprised that many people bought it. Nintendo really has a nice hardcore audience online.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Started playing the Wonderful 101, it's okay so far.



You bought a Wii U?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey guys my friend is wondering when is the best time to buy a wii u . The Zelda Bundle one since there are still some available or wait and see if there is a price drop or a better bundle during the holidays. What should I tell him?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Also bestbuy is having a decent sale on games for the 3ds/wii u/ps3/360


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

Well unless he wants to wait for a Cherry/Mango or the NSMB/NSLU bundle I'd say get one now. Unless he wants to weather black friday or wait for the online deals to ship.


Yeah Im leaning towards now.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2013)

150k is great compared to how it sold in Japan. And that's just physical copies sold in the span of two days. We don't know eShop numbers yet, or how many more it sold as a WiiU bundle.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 13, 2013)

How come I never see tv ads for Zelda games, does Nintendo think Zelda is so popular it doesn't need ads. I'm sure a wind waker tv ad would appeal to a lot of people.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 13, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> How come I never see tv ads for Zelda games, does Nintendo think Zelda is so popular it doesn't need ads. I'm sure a wind waker tv ad would appeal to a lot of people.



SS was advertised, sparsely in the states but it was. The remakes such as OoT3D and WW weren't. Don't know why though if I recall correctly no HD remake has been advertised and probably due to the fact they cater to those that played the original.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

OOT 3D had a commercial.

I follow their youtube channels so I see all their commercials worldwide.

They've been advertising in Europe/Australia/Japan.

The American commercials are usually found on Cartoon Network.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 13, 2013)

Never saw it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Never saw those ads, but I saw the pokemon, pikmin, donkey kong, and mario and luigi ones


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2013)

Damn, I just found my Nintendo 64 full of dust while I was cleaning my closet, library of games included. I booted Mischief Makers and only now I know that the game was made by Treasure and published by Square Soft.

So that's why the game is so fucking awesome. I haven't blown in a cartridge for so long.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 13, 2013)

So just came back from Comic Con. Nintendo had a pretty big showing there. 

I got to see Mario 3d World, DKC:TF, Bayonetta 2 and a little of Zelda ALbW. 

Everything looked really good, especially Bayonetta 2. Pure eye candy. 

Didn't play any of them though. The lines were too long and the people I was with wanted to look at other stuff.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2013)

Anything new about Bayo 2?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 13, 2013)

Nah, it seemed to be the same demo thats been up for a while now (with the dragon on the skyscraper). 

Just makes a huge difference to see it running right in front of you as opposed to a youtube vid. 

Dem 60 frames.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> You bought a Wii U?



Nope, started a file with a friend who just bought it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDvDv4eLJts[/youtube]

See, commercials. 

Just gotta go on youtube and look at the Nintendo of America, Nintendo of Germany,Nintendo of Australian,Nintendo of Japan, Nintendo of UKEuropoors and Nintendo of Netherlands.


LOOK AT THE PERSON THEY GOT TO DO THIS.  XDD
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qbs_W0EuL0A[/youtube]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2013)

Mario 3D world kinda proves that an artstyle can do wonders for your presentation  For the type of games Nintendo makes, the only thing they really needed was the power to do HD visuals to amaze, and they've got that.

And because for the games they make they don't have to worry about pushing technology, this also leaves open all the extra leftover power for 60fps. The only Nintendo owned game so far that's 30fps is X right?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

X is 60fps.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Mario 3D world kinda proves that an artstyle can do wonders for your presentation  For the type of games Nintendo makes, the only thing they really needed was the power to do HD visuals to amaze, and they've got that.
> 
> And because for the games they make they don't have to worry about pushing technology, this also leaves open all the extra leftover power for 60fps. The only Nintendo owned game so far that's 30fps is X right?



 Proving that art style can do wonders for your presentation? Who on earth has ever said other wise? Art style *is* the presentation.

Aside from that, I fail to see how 3D World is the beacon of artistic design. 3D World looks like 3DS Land, which in turn looks like the Super Mario Brother games just in 3D. What is visually impressive about it?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

The jazz music is making their eyes see the finesse in Bowser's hair.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Proving that art style can do wonders for your presentation? Who on earth has ever said other wise? Art style *is* the presentation.
> 
> Aside from that, I fail to see how 3D World is the beacon of artistic design. 3D World looks like 3DS Land, which in turn looks like the Super Mario Brother games just in 3D. What is visually impressive about it?


3D World Looks Amazing To Me Visually.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> 3D World Looks Amazing To Me Visually.




I have to ask then, what Mario game doesn't look amazing to you then? This game visually looks like about 5 or 6 other games that I've seen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I have to ask then, what Mario game doesn't look amazing to you then? This game visually looks like about 5 or 6 other games that I've seen.



Bet he won't give examples


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Proving that art style can do wonders for your presentation? Who on earth has ever said other wise? Art style *is* the presentation.
> 
> Aside from that, I fail to see how 3D World is the beacon of artistic design. 3D World looks like 3DS Land, which in turn looks like the Super Mario Brother games just in 3D. What is visually impressive about it?





I saw these.


I never played 3D land and have never cared about it.  But if it looks as good as that maybe my future 3DS purchase is a little more validated


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> X is 60fps.



Source?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 14, 2013)

None, it's definitely 30FPS and will stay that way.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2013)

still good   wii u needs more open world games, just lego city or whatever its called isn't enough


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 14, 2013)

Yo Asa whats up with you man?

Its 60fps. Nintendo said it the week they teased us.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2013)

So..do you have a source for that?


----------



## Yagura (Oct 14, 2013)

*Wii-U sales soar in UK thanks to Wind Waker HD*


> Wii U sales increased by more than 685 percent in the United Kingdom last week, largely thanks to the release of The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD.
> 
> "We have long believed that software sells hardware and it's great to see that reaffirmed this week," Nintendo UK consumer marketing boss James Honeywell told MCV.
> 
> The title debuted at number four behind perennial chart-toppers Grand Theft Auto V, FIFA 14, and F1 2013. Perhaps the maligned little console isn't dead in the water after all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2013)

> Perhaps the maligned little console isn't dead in the water after all.


We all knew that already others aren't even out.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

Yagura said:


> *Wii-U sales soar in UK thanks to Wind Waker HD*



They went up that much just for an HD remaster?

Let's see what 3D Mario + a shit ton of bundles can do during the holidays.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 14, 2013)

Do we know the actual sales numbers?


----------



## Yagura (Oct 14, 2013)

Wii Party U will be out in less then two weeks. Let's see what that will do for sales.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 14, 2013)

Wii U Party will be this system Melee


----------



## Furious George (Oct 14, 2013)

685 percent? 

Something jumping up by such a ridiculous percent is nothing to go crazy over. All this really means is that people are buying a Wii U now as opposed to no one buying it at all.... 

... like 687 brits can now say they own a Wii U.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you George, I was trying to think of a post similar to yours :33


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 14, 2013)

^ Its 83,504 worldwide.

Last week was 45,000k.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 14, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Thank you George, I was trying to think of a post similar to yours :33



Of course that's not to say this isn't good news. Its just not incredible news and no one is eating crow right now. Wii U is still doing really, really bad.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 14, 2013)

Well, it's only up from here. Wii Party U, Lost World, and Mario & Sonic should keep sales on the rise until 3D World and the new bundles are released in November and then Wii Fit U in December should carry it into 2014. 



That said, 83, 500 worldwide isn't bad for just a HD remaster.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 14, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I have to ask then, what Mario game doesn't look amazing to you then? This game visually looks like about 5 or 6 other games that I've seen.



I only play the main mario games so I don't know any mario games that look bad. But this game looks extremely polished and looks great. Maybe its the benefit of hd.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2013)

What Wii-U bundles are coming out?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> What Wii-U bundles are coming out?



A WiiU Party bundle, a Wii Fit U bundle, and a NSMBU + NSLU bundle. All deluxe bundles for $300.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> A WiiU Party bundle, a Wii Fit U bundle, and a NSMBU + NSLU bundle. All deluxe bundles for $300.




Dang, thought there'd be some stuff more for people who aren't so casual. Two super mario bro games are a pretty nice addition though.


----------



## Darth (Oct 14, 2013)

What are the chances that a WWHD bundle would still be available like a year from now?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 14, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Dang, thought there'd be some stuff more for people who aren't so casual. Two super mario bro games are a pretty nice addition though.



Those are for Europe.

We're also getting red and orange wiiu's


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2013)

Is America getting any new bundles?


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> They went up that much just for an HD remaster?
> 
> Let's see what 3D Mario + a shit ton of bundles can do during the holidays.



All that for an HD remake? Yeesh.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 14, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Is America getting any new bundles?



Mario and Weegee one.

All these have physical games


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Mario and Weegee one.
> 
> All these have physical games



Was that confirmed? When is the release date?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 14, 2013)

November 8th I believe


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 14, 2013)

In America as well? That's aweome


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 14, 2013)

Is Ninja Gaiden Razor Edge on the Wii U any good?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Is Ninja Gaiden Razor Edge on the Wii U any good?



I hear is decent.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Is Ninja Gaiden Razor Edge on the Wii U any good?



It's based on Ninja Gaiden 2 in design and ditched all the shit that made Ninja Gaiden 3 the most abhorrent action game ever made. They added most weapons of NG2, the spells of NG2, miniboss sections with past bosses, increased difficulty and the steel on bone technique is now a counter technique for enemy grapple instead of a spammable "I win" thing. And there's 2 extra playable characters from D.O.A.

Basically what Ninja Gaiden 3 should have been. It still has plenty of the cookie cutter bullshit Ninja Gaiden 3 came with, it's good but Ninja Gaiden Black and Ninja Gaiden 2 are still the better games. Guess that making sequels that improve on their predecessor is too much to ask these days.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 15, 2013)

SO i have a questiom.

What if Nintendo foot the bill for some major titles to come to the Wii U like Kingdom Hearts and FF and simply collect the money they put into it plus a little more and give the publishers the rest.

Is that feasible for maybe at least SOME titles.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 15, 2013)

I can't see Nintendo footing the bill for multiplat games. If they were gonna foot a bill, it would be so the game is exclusively on WiiU.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 15, 2013)

Well i finally got my WiiU (Wind Waker HD Bundle)

Now i need to get Wonderful 101 and Rayman Legends.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 15, 2013)

iwata said in an interview that paying for games to come to the system like what Cat mentioned would make them lose too much and not effective. Something along those lines.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Well i finally got my WiiU (Wind Waker HD Bundle)
> 
> Now i need to get Wonderful 101 and Rayman Legends.



Nice, do not be afraid to ask anything in here.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 16, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> SO i have a questiom.
> 
> What if Nintendo foot the bill for some major titles to come to the Wii U like Kingdom Hearts and FF and simply collect the money they put into it plus a little more and give the publishers the rest.
> 
> Is that feasible for maybe at least SOME titles.



It'd never happen, they foot the bill then they expect exclusivity.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 17, 2013)

_"If you price cut and build the games they will come"_

And come they have.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 17, 2013)

Oy, Zidane. NPD sales came up. 



> •The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD - *123K including bundle*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

NPD doesnt count october ^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 17, 2013)

It's apparently until October 5th though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

Are you sure^


----------



## Reyes (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 18, 2013)

fuck yeah, one less game to spend my money on. hopefully 3ds version is bad as well, and from what i heard, it is really bad. 


sucks for wii u tho...another bad game.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2013)

That review read like it was written by a hardcore Sonic fan, which is refreshing, because I didn't think IGN had any of those.

Looks like ST took the complaints of Sanic being too fast a bit too close to heart, judging from it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 18, 2013)

..........yeah i think i'll probably switch my purchase decision to Wonderful 101 near the end of october when all is said and done. 

*Really.Fucking.Disappointing.*


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 18, 2013)

i actually can't believe that it's bad. When I was watching videos it was nothing but looking good. but oh well, everyone seems to have the same opinion as ign. so its probably actually bad.

back to pokemon now.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 18, 2013)

Are people really listening to IGN after wonderful 101?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2013)

Taking a quick look at metacritic and it isn't just IGN. Reception is mostly lukewarm all around; many of the complaints stemming from the fact that it just doesn't feel like a Sanic game.

*shrugs*, still in my top 5 games to get once I nab me a WiiU, but the criticisms can't be ignored.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 18, 2013)

Well i guess it all depends on if you're one of those people too trapped in nostalgia.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 18, 2013)

lol people actually look at reviews? Sonic looks good so I'm not going to judge it till I play it. Who cares if it doesn't feel like Sonic. Sonic Lost Worlds look like the best sonic game to come in years. 
Now I see how reviews hurt sales. I'm still getting Sonic I played games with good reviews that sucked.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 18, 2013)

The entire jist was 'controls.... too hard.'

I never, ever listen to a criticism like that until I get my hands on it, because I feel like half of Gamespot employees never touch fucking video games until they have to review one.  I'll wait until I can play it myself.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 18, 2013)

Most reviewers are full of it anyways. I can't trust reviews.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2013)

**The game is too hard*

*You need to master the controls* 

*It's like Mario Galaxy but hard**

Revengeance and 101 all over again. Well, this only tells good things about the game for me personally.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 18, 2013)

62/100. Damn.  

Not to say that I ever take reviews as the end all be all, but generally if a game is getting this kind of treatment there is some validity to the critique. 

Now it may come down to the point of whether *you mind* that a Sonic game has shit controls and uneven difficulty.



thinkingaboutlife said:


> Who cares if it doesn't feel like Sonic.



 

Well, fuck, I do. 

And I'm sure there are like, 20, perhaps even 40 other people out there who care if a Sonic game feels like a Sonic game.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2013)

Furious George said:


> 62/100. Damn.
> 
> Not to say that I ever take reviews as the end all be all, but generally if a game is getting this kind of treatment there is some validity to the critique.





That said, there's probably something to be said that it's nearly unanamously agreed upon that the "choose your own speed" function that ST introduced is pretty damn hard to get used to.

What that something is is up to the consumer.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **The game is too hard*
> 
> *You need to master the controls*
> 
> ...



Exactly, I thought 101 was great, Seems gamers nowadays don't want to take the time to get good at a game or over the initial learning curve.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 18, 2013)

Shirker said:


> That said, there's probably something to be said that it's nearly unanamously agreed upon that the "choose your own speed" function that ST introduced is pretty damn hard to get used to.
> 
> What that something is is up to the consumer.



Well I'm one of those silly folk who think Heavy Rain deserved all the high praise it got (and Beyond deserves all the lukewarm praise its getting) so your case is not made in my book. 

But I do agree with the second paragraph and I think this marks why so many gamers mistreat critical reviews and don't really understand them.

When a reviewer gives your favorite game a 6 and says it has shit controls its not to be taken as some personal knock against your taste in gaming. Its just pointing out what might be a potential flaw and sometimes the fact that a thing can be a flaw to some people is enough reason to not give it a high numerical score. You saying "well, that flaw doesn't matter to me personally" is sort of beside the point if we are talking about if a review should be trusted or not. 

So to sum up, 

1). Don't take low scores personally. 
2). Read the review, godammit. Stop just looking at the numbers.

Rinse and repeat, same shit different game, yada yada yada.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

the Sonic reviews are all over the place. lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 18, 2013)

I've seen some higher scores for Lost World. (Heard someone in Famitsu gave it a 90 or something)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I've seen some higher scores for Lost World. (Heard someone in Famitsu gave it a 90 or something)



well


----------



## Furious George (Oct 18, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I've seen some higher scores for Lost World. (Heard someone in Famitsu gave it a 90 or something)



Yes and we should all ignore the low scores and lean on the higher scores. 

I called the police and they are sending over some blankets and hot cocoa.

We will all make it through this together.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll just leave this here:



Seriously, I really don't care what most "professional" critics say nowadays.Oh, there's still a few I respect (like Adam Sessler) but the limitations forced onto them due to their schedules means they generally have a different experience of the game than most players. Oh, a game that is really short and offers little outside the core experience might be an exception, but most games don't fit that category. 

Honestly, I go more with what non-professional gamers say, mainly the guys at Two Best Friends Let's Play as they're hardcore gamers and are extremely knowledgeable about game companies, history, mechanics, but since they play games at their own leisure and are not bound by any time constraints I feel such opinions are more reliable. For example, tons of critics play Heavy Rain once each and fail to notice most of the plot holes or issues, Pat plays it several times and catches the mountainload of flaws. Also their LP of Killer is Dead was so awesome and they had tons of fun with it and I can't wait to play it myself. And it got a 64 on Metacritic. Yeah, critics, I don't mind that they exist but I don't consider them completely reliable even when their opinions are calculated, hell many reviewers dislike the idea of "grading" and would prefer to just write a review but are forced to by editors and/or readers. For fuck's sake, with Man of Steel a review gave it a 3/5 and she specifically said she found more positive things about the movie than negative things but Rotten Tomatoes (pretty similar to Metacritic) considered it a "Rotten" review. 

It seems like most gamers online are saying you have to give Sonic LW time. The first hour it takes a while to get used to the controls but after that it it plays pretty well. But I wonder how many critics set their opinion on the gameplay in stone based on that first hour.......


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> ..........yeah i think i'll probably switch my purchase decision to Wonderful 101 near the end of october when all is said and done.
> 
> *Really.Fucking.Disappointing.*



Eh well the game is rushed, its a little bit of a mess later on, the 3D levels are better than the 2D levels, the last boss fight kinda sucks (get dat deadly six edition)
I mean its a bit like colors mixed with mario style, the controls work fine imo(from the demo standpoint) I personally would have used a different set of level design considering how they game plays but for any sonic fan I think they'll have a good time with it.

The people on Miiverse seem to like it.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Well I'm one of those silly folk who think Heavy Rain deserved all the high praise it got (and Beyond deserves all the lukewarm praise its getting) so your case is not made in my book.



Keh, heh, okay. 



> But I do agree with the second paragraph and I think this marks why so many gamers mistreat critical reviews and don't really understand them.
> 
> When a reviewer gives your favorite game a 6 and says it has shit controls its not to be taken as some personal knock against your taste in gaming. Its just pointing out what might be a potential flaw and sometimes the fact that a thing can be a flaw to some people is enough reason to not give it a high numerical score. You saying "well, that flaw doesn't matter to me personally" is sort of beside the point if we are talking about if a review should be trusted or not.
> 
> ...



Ya, basically. The main point of reviews is to break down the game in a manner of checks and X's to give the viewer a general idea of the mechanics and potential deal breakers. As functional as this system is though, it's because of their very nature I normally don't find 'em all too reliable. 

That said, all and all though, I do agree that less-than-desirable scores of your most hyped vidja gaems is nothin' to get huffy over, because if you're hyped for the game, unless everyone absolutely trashes it, you're gonna buy it anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

The problem is a lot of reviewers dont understand how a game works unless its as simple as pissing. 

Which means auto easy is on.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 18, 2013)

Shirker said:


> That said, all and all though, I do agree that less-than-desirable scores of your most hyped vidja gaems is nothin' to get huffy over, because if you're hyped for the game, unless everyone absolutely trashes it, you're gonna buy it anyway.



Well, you would *think* most people would just buy it anyway. But most gamers are a part of a crew and that always makes it more complicated. 

When you are a part of Team Nintendo, its not enough that you'll buy the game in spite of just okay-to-bad reviews.

Now you have to 

1). convince everyone (especially yourself) that the bad reviews are fundamentally wrong
2). go on long tirades about IGN being The Man and always having it in for your Lord and Master  
3). make sure that everyone who was going to buy the game still will... usually by posting obscure links to sites no one cares about. 

I love when this happens.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

I really dont care for review scores myself.( Since whenever I read a review its to get a feel for a person's style)

You know what I care about?

The fact that Japanese women like to play as Bowser in Smash Bros.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

The last game that I played that I felt reviews were very unfair to it was ZombiU. I know the game is not perfect and it has flaw but they were a lot of unfair reviews. Underrated game in my book because of that


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

Well its got a decent attache rate.^ So they didnt do much to the game overall I think.

Miiverse seems more effective on swaying people oddly enough

Bad review scores is just ammo for people with pouty faces and shitty licensed games


----------



## Furious George (Oct 18, 2013)

Waiting on Rev3Games review for Sonic Lost World now. It should be interesting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

and you know what? even with the average reviews of Sonic Lost World the game is going to sell...


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 18, 2013)

I dunno, the game looks like a 6-7/10 game to me. I don't get why every game that looks half way decent has to get 10s. Sonic Colors was probably about a 6/10 game, doesn't have to mean it is terrible.

If anything that's the worst part about critic ratings. It's like 7/10 is supposed to be average, if a game is good it is 8 or 9, everything else below a 7 means the game is supposed to be shovelware, when it shouldn't imply that.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 18, 2013)

The problem with review scores today is that anything less than a 7/10 is usually considered shit, when a 1/10 should be considered shit. 6/10 should be considered entertainingly passable.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2013)

Gave a couple of reads on those reviews. All of the negative ones unanimously complain that it's either too hard, too punishing, too different and one even goes as far as saying that the live system is "archaic" because it doesn't have a checkpoint system and you need to start over again.

A fucking platformer.

Yep. Not that I care about the positive ones either but this is just another glaring, obvious example that the game reviewing industry became this irrelevant, gigantic casual, easy mode starved cesspool of shit. Anything outside their gaming comfort zone like basic TPS gameplay of Last of Us or basic FPS gameplay like Bioshock Infinite and it's a fucking war zone. I swear to God some of these motherfuckers will look back at 2013 like it's Vietnam or Liberia.

I'm not even saying Lost World is perfect or anything, I haven't played the fucking game but these reviews only tell me that there's an actual learning curve to this game. The moment "It's hard" became a valid criticism for video game reviewing, it's when it all went to shit.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 18, 2013)

I may give this game a chance. Not now, because im busy as fuck with other games but i was really looking forward to this Sonic tbh. One of the reason is because its 60fps, and most importantly unlike other Sonic games where stages mostly play your character for you,(you just tilt your stick forward and thats pretty much it) it seems you have more control over your character you know?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 18, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> If anything that's the worst part about critic ratings. It's like 7/10 is supposed to be average, if a game is good it is 8 or 9, everything else below a 7 means the game is supposed to be shovelware, when it shouldn't imply that.





Death-kun said:


> The problem with review scores today is that anything less than a 7/10 is usually considered shit, when a 1/10 should be considered shit. 6/10 should be considered entertainingly passable.



I think the disparity in what a 6/10 means in reality and what it means to most gamers has a lot to do with the way we distribute video games as opposed to the way some other media art form would distribute them.

Let's look at the film industry.

Movie tickets costs about 10$ on average,  renting them via Amazon or Red Box is generally below 5 bucks, owning them via DVD/Blu-Ray usually won't cost more than $25. 

On average, a movie is only going to take about 2 hours out of your time.

In most movie goer's minds, seeing a 6/10 film (something that is just passable) is not a complete waste of money and time.

Now lets look at video games. 

On average, a brand new console video game is going to cost you over 50 bucks.

Renting video games is nowhere near as popular or cost-effective as renting movies because of the time it takes to fully experience most video games, so Gamefly and Red Box is not an option in most people's mind. 

Even very short video games generally take up at least 5 hours of your time.

A 6/10 game might be completely enjoyable but for such an expensive pastime most gamers will see that as a waste of their time and money.

So really most gamers do not care if a game is passable or not as much as they care about if a game is* worth buying* or not.

------------

And that's to say nothing of the difference in expectation because of the way games are advertised/hyped up by the publishers and media. You don't see IMDB posting monthly updates on the development of Jurassic Park 4 and constantly saying its shaping up to be Spielberg's killer app.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Are people really listening to IGN after wonderful 101?


I never pay attention to reviews to games I intend to buy. Only after I play them do I see if my opinion deviates.


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The entire jist was 'controls.... too hard.'
> 
> I never, ever listen to a criticism like that until I get my hands on it, because I feel like half of Gamespot employees never touch fucking video games until they have to review one.  I'll wait until I can play it myself.


Yeah, "difficult controls" never really seem as valid a critique most of the times it's more like I can't play this game for shit despite the instructions.


Deathbringerpt said:


> **The game is too hard*
> 
> *You need to master the controls*
> 
> ...


Like-wise, sign me up.


Shirker said:


> That said, there's probably something to be said that it's nearly unanamously agreed upon that the "choose your own speed" function that ST introduced is pretty damn hard to get used to.
> 
> What that something is is up to the consumer.



I knew someone was going to bitch about that.


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 18, 2013)

So people hate Sonic: Lost World because it's too hard? My God... 

Also, complaining about a game because you don't know how to play it is stupid. This is like Gamespot's hilariously bad Skyward Sword review again.

I'm still buying both versions when I have enough money to do so. Fuck the reviews, although Destructoid's seems to make at least some sense.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 18, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> So people hate Sonic: Lost World because it's too hard? My God...
> 
> I'm still buying both versions when I have enough money to do so. Fuck the reviews, although Destructoid's seems to make at least some sense.



Don't look so surprised babying and hand-holding has become the new norm and nothing that actually requires  the effort to get better is bad.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2013)

Sonic has sucked the last ten years on consoles. What's new? Lol how does this shitty franchise still have fans is beyond me.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 18, 2013)

You're not nice, crazy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Sonic has sucked the last ten years on consoles. What's new? *Lol how does this shitty franchise still have fans is beyond me.*



worst game community ever. I don't visit any Sonic forum. It is just chaos


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 18, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Don't look so surprised babying and hand-holding has become the new norm and nothing that actually requires  the effort to get better is bad.



[YOUTUBE]9dZfNiMfLm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 18, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Sonic has sucked the last ten years on consoles. What's new? Lol how does this shitty franchise still have fans is beyond me.


I think it's been more of a case that the fanbase just needs to purged of all idiots, but then we'd lose practically the entire fanbase. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]9dZfNiMfLm0[/YOUTUBE]



I'm sorry but that just can't be real.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 18, 2013)

Ugh, so depressed as fuck right now (not kidding, i literally am). Was really REALLY looking forward to this game....

Can someone cheer me up and at least TELL ME if W101 is good? Since i know for sure it got better reception and such, and i need something to tide me over for the holidays since i'm getting the WWHD bundle for X-mas.



crazymtf said:


> Sonic has sucked the last ten years on consoles. What's new? Lol how does this shitty franchise still have fans is beyond me.



Generations and Colors, try em'


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 18, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Sonic has sucked the last ten years on consoles. What's new? Lol how does this shitty franchise still have fans is beyond me.



I haven't played it yet, but it seems the vast majority of people enjoyed Sonic Colors, and that's not just die-hard apologists, I'm talking the people who hated Sonic Heroes, '06, Shadow, etc. enjoyed Colors.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 18, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I'm sorry but that just can't be real.



It is.
Just look him up, he's that bad.
[YOUTUBE]N1DMMPkEQoI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Can someone cheer me up and at least TELL ME if W101 is good? Since i know for sure it got better reception and such, and i need something to tide me over for the holidays since i'm getting the WWHD bundle for X-mas.



Do you hate fun? If so, Wonderful 101 is not for you.

Okay, on a serious note if you enjoy crazy, over-the-top action on a large scale of epic then you will most likely enjoy it. The few issues I've had with the game are definitely overshadowed by all the positives. It's been a blast so far.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

TW101 is insanely good like Gainax anime.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 18, 2013)

...............

...............................

...................................................

.....................................................................


----------



## Reyes (Oct 18, 2013)

Don't be sad Asa-kun


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Ugh, so depressed as fuck right now (not kidding, i literally am). Was really REALLY looking forward to this game....
> 
> Can someone cheer me up and at least TELL ME if W101 is good? Since i know for sure it got better reception and such, and i need something to tide me over for the holidays since i'm getting the WWHD bundle for X-mas.
> 
> ...


Generations was decent, colors was meh. Both aren't worth much.


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 18, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Don't look so surprised babying and hand-holding has become the new norm and nothing that actually requires  the effort to get better is bad.



I'm not surprised, just disappointed that this new generation despises hard and/or different games. 

Crazymtf is either trolling or just has god-awful tastes in games. Both Generations and Colors are better than any Mario game since Super Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2013)

Well at the very least it has a demo.

Donkey Kong and Rayman are way better than sonic brah.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]i1AKO_GH14Q[/YOUTUBE]
Game looks fine to me


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> I'm not surprised, just disappointed that this new generation despises hard and/or different games.
> 
> Crazymtf is either trolling or just has god-awful tastes in games. Both Generations and Colors are better than any Mario game since Super Mario Galaxy 2.



Lmao okay. I'm not a huge fan of the last two on 3DS but they are leagues above Generations and colors, it isn't even funny.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 18, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Well, you would *think* most people would just buy it anyway. But most gamers are a part of a crew and that always makes it more complicated.
> 
> When you are a part of Team Nintendo, its not enough that you'll buy the game in spite of just okay-to-bad reviews.
> 
> ...


Fuck team Nintendo I'm on team Me. I either like the game or I don't. 


Asa-Kun said:


> Ugh, so depressed as fuck right now (not kidding, i literally am). Was really REALLY looking forward to this game....
> 
> Can someone cheer me up and at least TELL ME if W101 is good? Since i know for sure it got better reception and such, and i need something to tide me over for the holidays since i'm getting the WWHD bundle for X-mas.


You know you could try the game out yourself instead of listening to reviews and see if you enjoy or not. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> It is.
> Just look him up, he's that bad.
> [YOUTUBE]N1DMMPkEQoI[/YOUTUBE]


Damn. 


Ultimania said:


> I'm not surprised, just disappointed that this new generation despises hard and/or different games.
> 
> Crazymtf is either trolling or just has god-awful tastes in games. Both Generations and Colors are better than any Mario game since Super Mario Galaxy 2.



Which generation the guys in their 30's or 20's?

When did  "game is hard" become a critique? Bunch of babies. Now a game can be cheap in difficult but hard?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]X9D3ErQZY5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 18, 2013)

Neh GT gave it a 7.6 but the review actually seemed fair, thought they'd give an 8 though with how they were talking. Either way, buying.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2013)

GT actually gave valid reasons instead of complaining about controls (Sans motion shit), difficulty and a lack of check points in a fucking platformer.

It's the one I can tolerate the best so far. Good, not great. Seems like Sonic since colors.


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 18, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Lmao okay. I'm not a huge fan of the last two on 3DS but they are leagues above Generations and colors, it isn't even funny.





Super Mario 3D Land was a mixture of 2D and 3D Mario gameplay that didn't work (in other words, it wasn't fun). New Super Mario Bros. 2 used coins as a gimmick while bringing down the quality of the level design (and recycled the graphics from NSMB1). And yet people praise those games like they are the best 3DS games ever.

Colors and Generations have awesome gameplay and great presentations. Sega at least puts effort into Sonic platformers these days, whereas Nintendo is just making Mario platformerss just good enough to in order to sell copies. Nintendo knows Mario games will sell regardless of how unoriginal and bland they become.

And so, whenever I see a game like Sonic: Lost World get bashed and the New Super Mario Bros. games receives more praise than Lost World, it really makes me wonder if gamers truly want quality out of their platformers.

But hey, I'm not saying 3D Land and NSMB2 are bad games. I at least have the urge to go back and replay them later on...unlike Paper Mario: Sticker Star.



> Which generation the guys in their 30's or 20's?
> 
> When did "game is hard" become a critique? Bunch of babies. Now a game can be cheap in difficult but hard?



Probably many of the non-journalist ones are in the below 20s-range. It's usually the ones that were raised in the sixth generation (GameCube, PS2, Xbox, Dreamcast, and GBA) or later. It's getting to the point where I'm seeing more people griping about a game being too hard. There were so many messages on Miiverse complaining about NSMBU being too hard (and even one person considered selling said game).

I honestly don't care about most journalistic reviews because I honestly believe that most journalistic websites aren't real gamers. That, or they like to just look at the negatives in a game and not the good. Only ones I take even seriously are Destructoid, Nintendo Life, Push Square, Pure Xbox, Classic Game Room, and Angry Video Game Nerd. I also don't always agree with them, but I at least feel like they're taking what they're doing seriously.

And yes, people based their enjoyment on a game based on difficulty. That's why Nintendo has shoe-horned the Super Guide into a lot of their recent games because ''gamers'' apparently don't want to actually play their games.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 18, 2013)

Well that's one the reasons I like most of GT's reviews, they actually are critiques. Now there are times where they're just off in either praise or criticism but fuck it you can't win them all.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 18, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Super Mario 3D Land was a mixture of 2D and 3D Mario gameplay that didn't work (*in other words, it wasn't fun*). New Super Mario Bros. 2 used coins as a gimmick while bringing down the quality of the level design (and recycled the graphics from NSMB1). And yet people praise those games like they are the best 3DS games ever.
> 
> Colors and Generations have awesome gameplay and great presentations. Sega at least puts effort into Sonic platformers these days, whereas Nintendo is just making Mario platformerss just good enough to in order to sell copies. Nintendo knows Mario games will sell regardless of how unoriginal and bland they become.
> 
> ...



You basically did.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 18, 2013)

> And yes, people based their enjoyment on a game based on difficulty. That's why Nintendo has shoe-horned the Super Guide into a lot of their recent games because ''gamers'' apparently don't want to actually play their games.



While true, simply stating that a game is difficult isn't a critique it's just a statement. And to correlate said difficulty to being bad is just stupid. That's like saying Demon Souls is a bad game because it's difficult.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 18, 2013)

Back into the cycle we go!

By the way, did we ever find out what that third exclusive Sonic game was?


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 18, 2013)

since when did pussies start reviewing games.

Makes me wonder if these reviewers tend to go on hype more than anything else.  A gta game for instance can't get anything less than a 10 so i wonder if many of them just drop ona  number because it's expected of this game.

Are the controls for sonic bad? Is the level of detail horrible?  Is the camera angle just outrageous?  I don't see anybody talking about the dynamics of the game you know the things that actually affect the game but how much it's not like it's predecessors.

Yet these people claim to want change?  What a load of bullshit.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Super Mario 3D Land was a mixture of 2D and 3D Mario gameplay that didn't work (in other words, it wasn't fun). New Super Mario Bros. 2 used coins as a gimmick while bringing down the quality of the level design (and recycled the graphics from NSMB1). And yet people praise those games like they are the best 3DS games ever.
> 
> Colors and Generations have awesome gameplay and great presentations. Sega at least puts effort into Sonic platformers these days, whereas Nintendo is just making Mario platformerss just good enough to in order to sell copies. Nintendo knows Mario games will sell regardless of how unoriginal and bland they become.
> 
> ...


Mario 3D was fun, what are you talking about? I agree it wasn't mind blowing but it was solid gameplay and received plenty of love. 2 was weaker, like you said with the coin gimmick. Either way, doesn't change the fact Sonic just been sucking for just about ever. This game looks just as meh. Crappy controls/bad level design from what I hear. What a surprise. Same problems since Sonic Adventures. Sega don't give a shit about fixing it because people, well these fans, keep buying them. 

Btw, platforming king is Raymen. For Origins and ESPECIALLY legends shit all over every sonic game ever in 3D.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

this thread


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 18, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> this thread



^                                   .


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> since when did pussies start reviewing games.
> 
> Makes me wonder if these reviewers tend to go on hype more than anything else.  A gta game for instance can't get anything less than a 10 so i wonder if many of them just drop ona  number because it's expected of this game.
> 
> ...


Hence why I just buy and play the game.


Malvingt2 said:


> this thread



This thread or dem reviews?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 18, 2013)

Gamers want change but complain when they get it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 18, 2013)

3d land is better than any sonic game in the past decade lets be honest the quality of sonic games don't compare to mario. Sega should let NIntendo develop a Sonic game.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gave a couple of reads on those reviews. All of the negative ones unanimously complain that it's either too hard, too punishing, too different and one even goes as far as saying that the live system is "archaic" because it doesn't have a checkpoint system and you need to start over again.
> 
> A fucking platformer.
> 
> ...



Reviewers have to put out reviews and beat games as fast as possible so they don't want to take the time to learn the games or get better. They basically aren't gamers more like casuals who don't want a challenge. They just want to be the first to put out the review and get views. They don't care about games.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 18, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Games want change but complain when they get it.



Not all change is for the better, it's ultimately how you go about that change and use it. So in the end it can either be good change or bad.

I'm not defending the recent sonic reviews, all I want to say here is that change is not always a good thing, especially if it's done bad.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gave a couple of reads on those reviews. All of the negative ones unanimously complain that it's either too hard, too punishing, too different and one even goes as far as saying that the live system is "archaic" because it doesn't have a checkpoint system and you need to start over again.
> 
> A fucking platformer.
> 
> ...



Yeaaaaahhhh i think i'll keep a closer eye on Lost World for myself, since everyone's so divided on it. 

I just fucking hope Sega doesn't go back to the boost gameplay from Colors/Gen. It was fun and ll, but enough is enough imo.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 19, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Not all change is for the better, it's ultimately how you go about that change and use it. So in the end it can either be good change or bad.
> 
> I'm not defending the recent sonic reviews, all I want to say here is that change is not always a good thing, especially if it's done bad.



Gamers hate change, they complain about change. They hated on motion controls and the gamepad before even trying it and writing it off. Big Hypocrites;.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 19, 2013)

This video is hilarious.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH3jNLX8IRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 19, 2013)

The controls seem just fine to me.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 19, 2013)

gamespot 2good @ games


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

Interesting timeline of Nintendo. Canute read dis


----------



## Furious George (Oct 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> The controls seem just fine to me.



But you can see how this statement doesn't make any sense right? 

Since you can't *see *controls in gameplay footage? 

That's why posting gifs of people playing badly at Sonic and pretending to laugh laughing at it is futile. You yourself don't actually know how Sonic is going to respond to the command inputs until the controller is in your hand.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2013)

I do agree with George, tbh a lot of people here look really insecure harping on this "the game is too difficult" thing.  

For one, when ever you play a video game and you die, you usually look stupid because well...you messed up. I bet when you guys play this game for the first time, you're going to die from relatively simple things, it really isn't that big of a deal. Especially in a 3D Sonic game which has a history of having deaths where you fall off due to negligence.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 19, 2013)

Furious George said:


> But you can see how this statement doesn't make any sense right?
> 
> Since you can't *see *controls in gameplay footage?
> 
> That's why posting gifs of people playing badly at Sonic and pretending to laugh laughing at it is futile. You yourself don't actually know how Sonic is going to respond to the command inputs until the controller is in your hand.



While true, I don't know how the controls will respond too me individually the video does reveal how the reviewer did play the game, well you would hope so anyway. And while complaining about the controls the gameplay reveals more of what seems to be human error than a technical one.  I'm sorry, the platforms are collapsing and out the 3 speeds Sonic is capable of in this game you make him walk? And then blame controls and difficulty? How does that merit the arguement? 

Now could the controls take getting used to, sure. But the voice of these reviews "critiques" seem to be more in line with human error than a technical one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 19, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I do agree with George, tbh a lot of people here look really insecure harping on this "the game is too difficult" thing.



Your not really being insecure if your calling out on blatant competency of a player emphasizing terribad level design through his words, but not showing it (and i know for sure that Lost World's level design isn't fantastic).

I've seen a NeoGAF users (as well as users from SSMB that have legitimately criticized a couple aspects of Lost World) who bought the Wii U version of the game calling BS on the player within the gifs as well.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 19, 2013)

Either way the game isn't as bad as these reviewers are making it out to be. I trust my fellow gamers more than these paid sellout reviewers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

The reviews are some blatant hyperbole. 

Some complaining about how the game is too fast while another is claiming the game is too damn SLOW.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Interesting timeline of Nintendo. Canute read dis



Can you imagine if they made this into a documentary?

I'd definitely watch it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 19, 2013)

Furious George said:


> But you can see how this statement doesn't make any sense right?
> 
> Since you can't *see *controls in gameplay footage?
> 
> That's why posting gifs of people playing badly at Sonic and pretending to laugh laughing at it is futile. You yourself don't actually know how Sonic is going to respond to the command inputs until the controller is in your hand.



Except when I know I'd be better than that reviewer.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Except when I know I'd be better than that reviewer.



You just said Sonic Colors and Sonic Generations were great. Come on bro 

Curious, what would you give either of those games? Please don't tell me higher than a 7.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> You just said Sonic Colors and Sonic Generations were great. Come on bro
> 
> Curious, what would you give either of those games? Please don't tell me higher than a 7.



I never said anything like that. 
Liars gonna lie.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> You just said Sonic Colors and Sonic Generations were great. Come on bro
> 
> Curious, what would you give either of those games? Please don't tell me higher than a 7.



Sonic Colors is admittedly 7 worthy. Good, if unpolished gameplay. Levels were many in number and some decent level design generally, but some stages suffered from being too short or just plain unimaginative. Cutscenes were pretty cringeworthy.

Generations is a solid 8, however, with the only real downside being its length and delayed button input when playing as Classic Sonic.

I'm curious myself, craze. What'd you hate so much about them?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

Sonic lost worlds is Colors mixed with Battle Adventure


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 19, 2013)

Lost World feels almost like Unleashed 2.0 in terms of reception from reviewers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

Its a totally different game but the complaints are the same^


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Its a totally different game but the complaints are the same^



Pfftt no werehog to complain about but they do it anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Sonic Colors is admittedly 7 worthy. Good, if unpolished gameplay. Levels were many in number and some decent level design generally, but some stages suffered from being too short or just plain unimaginative. Cutscenes were pretty cringeworthy.
> 
> Generations is a solid 8, however, with the only real downside being its length and delayed button input when playing as Classic Sonic.
> 
> I'm curious myself, craze. What'd you hate so much about them?



Colors I just disliked the controls for the most part. Generations, while a cool idea, was very iffy. Half the levels were fun and exciting while the other half were crappy and a pain to even play. Not to mention the delay in response like you said ruined half my favorite levels. 

Overall both are 6-7 at best. 

And those are the "Good" sonic games. Talk about all the trash like black knight and 06 and unleashed? Ughhhhh so much shit from Sonic.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Can you imagine if they made this into a documentary?
> 
> I'd definitely watch it.



Indeed. 

Iwata seems to be doing things Hiroshi Yamauchi style when it comes to managing the company. As long as he's there I dont think Nintendo will sell "out" and turn into a Sony PonyCanyon. People want that money they're sitting on.(Hence all the bashing, the manufactured controversy, the whole "GO THIRD PARTY THING", its a scheme to get the money flowing, so the industry can play around and get more money, the fans got taken along for the ride with this whole console war bullshit) Them third parties also want less competition. 

Honestly though I think Nintendo's business model has more life/longevity to it.
Now if they manage to get the WiiU out the rut its in perhaps they can do something about getting these publishers outta the cycle they're in.They need to manage their companies and consumer base with much more effect. The focus on staying alive/treading water has stifled and inhibited so much creativity in this industry.Platinum Games is the anomaly. 
I get tired of comfort food games.

Im glad he sent Kimishima away lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Colors I just disliked the controls for the most part. Generations, while a cool idea, was very iffy. Half the levels were fun and exciting while the other half were crappy and a pain to even play. Not to mention the delay in response like you said ruined half my favorite levels.
> 
> Overall both are 6-7 at best.
> 
> And those are the "Good" sonic games. Talk about all the trash like black knight and 06 and unleashed? Ughhhhh so much shit from Sonic.



Sounds like your problem still.
I played through generations and didn't have those problems, albeit it was 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2013)

Well can't really be "my" problem since level design effects everyone. I can't believe you thought the 3D worlds were very good...at all. They sucked dick TBH. Maybe Raymen recent games have just spoiled me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh hey, is that a 10 I see?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 19, 2013)

I'll pick that game up when it drops in price.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

NDA's are getting really frakkin ridiculous these days.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Well can't really be "my" problem since level design effects everyone. I can't believe you thought the 3D worlds were very good...at all. They sucked dick TBH. Maybe Raymen recent games have just spoiled me.



TBH you probably just sucked.
Fucker can't even say Rayman right


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> NDA's are getting really frakkin ridiculous these days.



NDA's? What is that?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> TBH you probably just sucked.
> Fucker can't even say Rayman right



How can you "suck" at recent sonic games? They are easy as fuck and beatable by 5 years olds...dude, the games are nothing above OKAY, just let that fanboyism slide right out of ya


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Colors I just disliked the controls for the most part.



Interesting. 

Did you try plugging in the Gamecube controller? I pretty much detested the controls for Colors until I discovered that it was compatible with my old GCN controllers. Although, admittedly, this probably doesn't excuse it, since the primary control method should be the better one. Still, it made my experience smoother.

---------

Also, please don't pull the FB card dude. It has a tendency to make the credibility of your statements "slide right out of ya".


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 19, 2013)

What was wrong with the wii mote controls for colors?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Did you try plugging in the Gamecube controller? I pretty much detested the controls for Colors until I discovered that it was compatible with my old GCN controllers. Although, admittedly, this probably doesn't excuse it, since the primary control method should be the better one. Still, it made my experience smoother.
> 
> ...



I did not, because like You said the primary control should be the one that works best. Either way, that was when I began giving up on sonic games despite all the 3D games before it being okay-terrible. (Sonic 06 might be the worst game I've played this generation) 

What's FB? Facebook?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

Fan boyism^


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> I did not, because like You said the primary control should be the one that works best. Either way, that was when I began giving up on sonic games despite all the 3D games before it being okay-terrible. (Sonic 06 might be the worst game I've played this generation)
> 
> What's FB? Facebook?



Eh, alright, I getcha.

"FB" stands for "fanboy", btw. The moment that word is uttered, just about anything else the person has to say kinda flies out the window, because then it turns from "rational argument" to "day old turd in word form".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 19, 2013)

Fucker thinks I'm a sanic fanboy 
I guess he hasn't seen me beat the piss out of good old Sanic.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> What was wrong with the wii mote controls for colors?



Oh, crap. I didn't see this post.

To answer your question, my main experience with the Colors-Wiimote combo was with using the Wiimote exclusively. Because of how small the d-pad is and how poorly mapped a lot of the actions for Sonic's moveset were, it was basically a chore to play. I tried it with the nunchuck afterwards, but playing a game that required the reaction time and precision Colors did while playing with a controller that consisted of two separate parts was a little jarring and awkward.

GCN controller just felt more like a snug fit for it.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Fucker thinks I'm a sanic fanboy
> I guess he hasn't seen me beat the piss out of good old Sanic.



Bro, you're no better for automatically assuming he just sucked at the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Eh, alright, I getcha.
> 
> "FB" stands for "fanboy", btw. The moment that word is uttered, just about anything else the person has to say kinda flies out the window, because then it turns from "rational argument" to "day old turd in word form".



I wouldn't mutter the word fanboy if I didn't see something as funny as Sonic being as good as Mario


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2013)

Still talking about this Sonic shit I see


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Bro, you're no better for automatically assuming he just sucked at the game.



I'm assuming that from the reviews I've seen done by him.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> I wouldn't mutter the word fanboy if I didn't see something as funny as Sonic being as good as Mario



Well, he never said that.

That was Ultima.

The cheese wigga who thinks Rayman Da Besto and walks around dressed like Knuckles cause he's pimpin in the alley 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox0eToGCy90[/youtube]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 20, 2013)

I couldn't have said it any better than this guy when it comes to reviews:



> Even if he didn't put it completely nicely, I agree with JC when he said that we should just celebrate the game on its own merits when and if we've played it. Just enjoy the game.
> 
> Who gives a shit that it's critically reviewed well or poorly unless you're financially linked to a higher MC score? There are games that I dislike that reviewed super-highly like Ni no Kuni, and there are games that didn't review so well that I love like Arc Rise Fantasia. Just play the game yourself and make judgements on your own without trying to take into account what reviewers have to say or trying to "stick it" to them. Games aren't always going to be something everyone will easily pick up, especially if they've got mechanics or control schemes that might take a bit of exploration to completely get. It's not worth it, or mature even, to call them babies or children or ignorant because it just diminishes the point that you're trying to make, as you're being childish and juvenile by namecalling.
> 
> If they don't like it and you do, that's perfectly acceptable. Not everyone is going to have the same affinity or taste or love for a game. Acting like you're "better" than someone who just doesn't like the game based on their playstyle or taste doesn't really put you in the right. It works on the flipside too. Acting like you're better than someone who likes a game that isn't necessarily well-liked is just as bad.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 20, 2013)

I swear every game that doesn't get a 9/10 or above just causes the biggest nerd riots. People are now pretending that Sonic games are difficult .


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2013)

Sanic is too slow and his game is too hard!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

NO HE'S TOO FAST AND UNWORLDLY.

AND STUPID. JUST LOOK AT THAT MOUTH


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 20, 2013)

>"Gotta go fast!!!"

>"Gotta go slow!!!"

Make up your fucking minds already.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2013)

How about we slow him down slightly to make him easier to control!

NO!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

So apparently.

Lost Worlds > Generations


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 20, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I swear every game that doesn't get a 9/10 or above just causes the biggest nerd riots. *People are now pretending that Sonic games are difficult* .



That's the problem, reviewers genuinely think that now.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I couldn't have said it any better than this guy when it comes to reviews:



This guy is pretty spot on and is basically the gaming philosophy I live by. The reaction to a lot of the reviews (save Gamespot's) are a bit on the overzealous side. Still, I can understand the frustration.

Is SLW an overhyped game whose visual polish is a ploy meant to hide a clunky schizophrenic turd? Or is it a misunderstood gem whose main enemy is its steep learning curve that was purposely implemented but just doesn't click with the speedy checklist nature of most game reviews? We'll know for sure in a couple days.

The anger, I think, comes from the implications that no matter what ST does, it's just not allowed the universal acclaim the NSMB's of the vidja game world are afforded unless it's retreading old ground (Sonic Generations) eithed because that's all the collective gaming populous will accept or because it's all ST know how to do correctly anymore. One of the lower scoring reviews said it best: ST clearly tried pretty damn hard with this one, but according to the reviews, it was just too much at one time. And now gamers that hated the franchise anyway continue to tout that tired meme that they haven't been allowed to parrot for the past few years.

It doesn't matter in the long run - even Sonic Unleashed, as clumsily executed and critically panned as it was, sold well. - but I'd be lying if I said this reception weren't a tad annoying. Probably not specifically anyone's fault ('cept GameSpot), but still annoying.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 20, 2013)

NSMB has universal acclaim? That's news to me, I've heard plenty of criticism about them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 20, 2013)

Aside from the fan reception and NSMB2 in general, the series mostly fared pretty well in reviews. Just not as overly outstanding as the 3D mainline Mario games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

Mario is evil tho


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 20, 2013)

I forgot why i left the gamefaqs board of Lost World until i visited it just now, since 99% of the users there can't communicate worth shit without calling each other fanboys or trolls.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tvQE0-hcFo&feature=c4-overview&list=UU6rFt4S2lqYNpURvA2UGw8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I forgot why i left the gamefaqs board... until i visited it just now, since 99% of the users there can't communicate worth shit without calling each other fanboys or trolls.



You had a little smudge on your post. I fixed it for ya.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2013)

Isn't that gamefaqs in general?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2013)

In all fairness, the derp tends to get extra pronounced whenever certain subjects come up. This includes, but isn't limited to, the console race, Ninty's "milked" franchises and, of course, Sanic the Hogwarts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Mario is evil tho



*sniff* Luigi


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

It certainly does explain smash bros^ lol

And why Peach eats everything and doesnt afraid of being kidnapped. Nor minds watching the world burn because she's mentally unstable

Which gives her the power to cry people to death


----------



## Yagura (Oct 20, 2013)

Does 3D World run in 720p or 1080p resolution?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2013)

It looks rather pretty probably 1080p?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

720p for maximum framerate + other things they did to make the game look pretty.

Dont know if it has anti aliasing


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> 720p for maximum framerate + other things they did to make the game look pretty.
> 
> Dont know if it has anti aliasing


That also sounds likely.
[YOUTUBE]wLOKVABfrzw[/YOUTUBE]
Turn it up all the way to 1080p blown up.
You probably have a better computer so it would do a better job of it.

Whatever it is looks good.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 20, 2013)

Fuck it, i'm going back in for Lost World after all.

I'm such a whore.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for posting that damn video, Ranger. Now i'm gonna lose yet _another_ hour watching it on repeat.

..._such_ a good trailer.



Asa-Kun said:


> Fuck it, i'm going back in for Lost World after all.
> 
> I'm such a whore.



"You luv it."

/esotericjoke


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That also sounds likely.
> [YOUTUBE]wLOKVABfrzw[/YOUTUBE]
> Turn it up all the way to 1080p blown up.
> You probably have a better computer so it would do a better job of it.
> ...



Be a bro and watch that and Project Cars on the WiiU at 1440p


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JuZGOuktrR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2013)

Pfft my computer can't even handle 1440p fullscreen


----------



## Reyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Sonic fails to catch on in UK


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 21, 2013)

^ We shall see.


But as far as Im concerned, Nintendo still got it.


Excuse me while I go back to playing TW101.

I  want to see a sequel to Lost Worlds though. They could refine it. The game did show us a new side to the established characters since they were put in a different kind of situation so it has a new dynamic to it.

But I really wish they delayed the game. The Climax kinda falls apart.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 21, 2013)

Nintendo doesn't really do well in UK. :/


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ We shall see.
> 
> 
> But as far as Im concerned, Nintendo still got it.
> ...


 the game feels rushed?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah. The final  boss sucks. The level design is at its worse in the last level


----------



## Yagura (Oct 22, 2013)

*Cypronia Reveals New Wii U eShop Games In Development*


> Cypronia, a video games developer and digital publisher, is pleased to announce that have four Nintendo Wii U titles in development, they will be released on the Wii U eShop soon.
> 
> 1. Angry Bunnies is a challenging physics-based demolition, with addictive gameplay and 150 fun levels to enjoy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doge (Oct 22, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Sonic fails to catch on in UK



1.) Bad level designs.

2.) Didn't look like a very good story.

3.) Didn't feel like including online multiplayer, effectively telling anyone without a buddy who wants to play sonic to get bent.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 22, 2013)

kresh said:


> 1.) Bad level designs.
> 
> 2.) Didn't look like a very good story.
> 
> 3.) Didn't feel like including online multiplayer, effectively telling anyone without a buddy who wants to play sonic to get bent.


Fuck online multiplayer it killed local multiplayer.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2013)

kresh said:


> 1.) Bad level designs.
> 
> 2.) Didn't look like a very good story.
> 
> 3.) Didn't feel like including online multiplayer, effectively telling anyone without a buddy who wants to play sonic to get bent.



1. Heard this was more noticeable in the later half. 

2. It was far better than both Colors & Generations i'll tell ya that.

3. Vat.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]dpIwcblsO_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2013)

Man, this is probably the first Mare-io game I've been this excited for since Sunshine.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't do that remain critical of it


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2013)

Got it.

This game looks too easy and they still haven't brought back the metal block. Obvious cash grab is obvious.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]dpIwcblsO_k[/YOUTUBE]



Anyone else notice how when they talk about the Goomba suit, Mario kills a Goomba and wears it's skin?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 23, 2013)

Go Mario, go.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2013)

Other Goomba: "Woah, maybe I shouldn't fuck with that guy."


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 23, 2013)

He just put on my friend's skull.....SHIT!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2013)

Nintendo are wizards at file compression. Wind Waker HD is also just 1.7 GB


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _From GAF_


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 23, 2013)

^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 23, 2013)

GAF loves the game now..


----------



## Bowser (Oct 23, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> He just put on my friend's skull.....SHIT!


Remember when Mario was abusing and enslaving gorillias?:

Mario you are such a sadistic asshole


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2013)

He made babies fight for their lives^

So this is funny.

Seems like Deus Ex Human Revolution is selling the most on the WiiU


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> He made babies fight for their lives^
> 
> So this is funny.
> 
> Seems like Deus Ex Human Revolution is selling the most on the WiiU



makes sense.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> He made babies fight for their lives^
> 
> So this is funny.
> 
> *Seems like Deus Ex Human Revolution is selling the most on the WiiU*



Ummmmmm Proof?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2013)

Its been charting on Amazon all day^


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2013)

Well don't mean to be skeptical Razr but I'll probably wait for those "official figures"

If it does do well maybe the reality that square does well on Nintendo consoles would actually slap those people in the head.

I wouldn't mind them fixing  up hitman revolution's AI as well.  I heard that costumes are pretty much useless and that's pretty much what i used in majority of my missions in bloody money.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2013)

You mean Absolution?


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes sir.


Wait  i actually wrote revolution.  What the hell.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah, haven't read other reviews but Gamespot said the hacking for Dues ex Human Revolution worked really well on the Gamepad. I'll probably wait for a price drop or sale though.

Just to be sure, I don't need to have played the prior Dues ex games to understand Human Revolution, right?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 23, 2013)

Hitman Ex: Human Absolution.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Ummmmmm Proof?



I'd think that no one who didn't buy a 360 and ps3, but bought a wii U would mean it has more sales.
Basically it wasn't presented to the main nintendo Audience and already presented to everyone else beforehand so sales are higher.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 23, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> *Spoiler*: _From GAF_



Train needs the cat costume.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll enjoy my wii u just fine alongside my ps4  super mario 3d land looks really good. and people were poo pooing it because it wasn't like galaxy and sunshine and 64. Those people should be ashamed


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 23, 2013)

^Great minds think alike.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 23, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'll enjoy my wii u just fine alongside my ps4  super mario 3d land looks really good. and people were poo pooing it because it wasn't like galaxy and sunshine and 64. Those people should be ashamed



When it was first revealed it did look lack luster, but now with all the spit and polish it looks awesome, so much creativity went in here.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah. I didn't particularly shit on it, but I gotta admit I was pretty underwhelmed by the initial trailer. But now....


I love it when my cynicism is proven wrong.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Yeah. I didn't particularly shit on it, but I gotta admit I was pretty underwhelmed by the initial trailer. But now....
> 
> 
> I love it when my cynicism is proven wrong.



*slaps*
No it's a horrible rehash, be cynical as fuck and buy it anyway so you can complain

*Spoiler*: __ 



But actually like it


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 24, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Yeah, haven't read other reviews but Gamespot said the hacking for Dues ex Human Revolution worked really well on the Gamepad. I'll probably wait for a price drop or sale though.
> 
> Just to be sure, I don't need to have played the prior Dues ex games to understand Human Revolution, right?



Nope. I got because of TBFP and I understood what was going on. Can't shoot for shit though cause of the small ass reticule/one eye/etc. and got stuck on some section super early on--after the bank I think loool. I do like that you can mix and match stealth and guns though; wanted to do a pure stealth build but I always got caught.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 24, 2013)

*Rumor: *Nintendo planning HD remakes of seven N64 titles on Wii U as “ReUmagined” series?



> No need to blink twice. There is a prevailing rumor out there from a generally reliable website that Nintendo is currently planning to release a ReUmagined line of games featuring 7 all time classic titles that are going to get The Wind Waker HD treatment for Wii U. The entire premise behind it is to create tide-me-over content that will fill the gaps between major game releases out of Nintendo. AKA, it's their way of providing filler content since third parties can't be relied upon at this point. Among those games is Super Mario 64, which will feature a full graphical update along with several new features.
> 
> - The short development time allows these "big classic" titles to fill the gap in between Nintendo’s original Wii U software.
> - Less to fund and fewer people involved means more resources to original titles in development.
> ...







I call bullshit.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 24, 2013)

Why would Nintendo be wasting money and resources doing that?  They'll just come under more scrutiny.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2013)

Unless one of those are Majora's mask on wii U I don't care.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 24, 2013)

Paul Gale Network? Oh man that takes me back.


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 24, 2013)

While I'm going to take a shitload of salt on this rumor, it will be aceptable as long as this doesn't hinder development on actual new games for the Wii U. Remakes of Super Mario 64 and Majora's Mask would be instant buys, but anything else will depend on what they add. Super Mario 64 needs a proper remake for sure, since the DS ''remake'' was disappointing.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2013)

That news nearly made me salivate.

However, can graphically updated remakes with new content really be called tide-me-over content? It seems like that'd be too much work to be considered filler titles. That's the main reason I'm kinda skeptical. Too good to be true.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2013)

Resident Evil: Revelations is $19.99 on the WiiU eShop until Oct. 31st.



Definitely gonna pick it up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2013)

It was 10 bucks on the Steam Capcom sale last week.

Gotta look for the best deals, Death.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 24, 2013)

Yagura said:


> *Rumor: *Nintendo planning HD remakes of seven N64 titles on Wii U as ?ReUmagined? series?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Skeptical me is skeptical.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It was 10 bucks on the Steam Capcom sale last week.
> 
> Gotta look for the best deals, Death.



I didn't want it on Steam.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 24, 2013)

Jonathan Holmes‏@TronKnotts
If you are one of the millions of people that bought Resident Evil 6 but skipped Resident Evil Revelations, you done goofed.

that is right!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

This game people

This game.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2013)

Just give me my damn Majora's Mask 3DS remake.

Fuck, Nintendo.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Ultimania (Oct 24, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Just give me my damn Majora's Mask 3DS remake.
> 
> Fuck, Nintendo.



It'll probably be out in...2015.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2013)

3D World is looking like a nice mix of Galaxy and 64, there seem to be a bigger focus on less conventional power ups (Not talking bout the cat) and more experimental/newish concepts while at the same time pandering to typical nostalgia.

Some of the more experimental power ups seem kinda useless and one trick poney. Like the goomba powerup where it makes one of the most harmless enemies in gaming completely harmless. Or the pointless coin stone powerup from New Coin Gimmick Bros 2.

Doesn't look as great as Galaxy but it shows plenty of effort and commitment, unlike the New series. 1/10, looks pretty neat.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

The music will probably make this game greater than Galaxy.

I feel they should use different characters for a 64/Galaxy type game

Its simpler but they made they gameplay deeper


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't like that 3D World still has a timer, it's a completely archaic mechanic for a 3D Mario game, and it discourages exploration, which is a big appeal of the games, at least in my view.

That and the fact that it could be super easy like 3D Land are two of my remaining concerns about the game. 3D Land was so inundated with extra lives it was practically impossible to risk a game over, even on the most difficult levels.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Sony Dev: Nintendo Should Sell Company to Disney*



> I say this with love as a fan of Nintendo. But if I was Nintendo, I?d be sitting my a** down trying to figure out how to sell my company to Walt Disney, because if you look at sort of what they have done sort of the reverence they?ve had towards Marvel, if you look at what seems to be happening with Star Wars and the Lucas brand they?ve acquired, they clearly understand marketing, they clearly understand their audience. To imagine going to a Disney Land park and having an entire land ? like not just like Tomorrow Land but others like Nintendo Land ? and sort of integrating that into that world, doing more with those brands. ? David Jaffe


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 24, 2013)

I've been having the same issue right now as I've begun playing Donkey Kong Country Returns. Awesome game so far but I'm at World 4 and despite dying countless times (especially in those fucking cart levels) I've got 90+ lives. Something ain't right. 

Of course, DKCR has no timer so I've been getting the majority of secret areas so that probably helps. But yeah, I wish the timer would go away from the Mario platformers for good. Donkey Kong Country and Rayman Origins/Legends work just fine without it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't like that 3D World still has a timer, it's a completely archaic mechanic for a 3D Mario game, and it discourages exploration, which is a big appeal of the games, at least in my view.
> 
> That and the fact that it could be super easy like 3D Land are two of my remaining concerns about the game. 3D Land was so inundated with extra lives it was practically impossible to risk a game over, even on the most difficult levels.



What's the point of ghost levels without a timer?
or time challenge?


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 24, 2013)

Nintendo has no need right now to sell themselves to anyone. They have billions of dollars at their disposal, increase marketing and hire more development teams to get even more games out for your systems. They can do that easily without Disney.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What's the point of ghost levels without a timer?
> or time challenge?



Time trial levels aren't the same as normal levels, the point of those levels is to finish as fast as possible.

Every level in 3D Land/World has a timer, though. I think time trial levels just give you less time so you're constantly on the edge of running out the clock.

Sunshine had some similar levels where you had a time limit to make it to the end or you had to collect some stuff within a certain amount of time. The majority of the levels still had no time limit though, you could usually do them at your leisure. That is a better system IMO than just slapping a timer on all levels because they want to make it as similar to 2D Mario as possible without actually being 2D Mario.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 24, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony Dev: Nintendo Should Sell Company to Disney*



 the man be on some good weed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 24, 2013)

Don't really care about the timer implementation tbh.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

You know I've been under the impression that people want a veritable challenge but they dont want to see a game over screen. They want to get past it before the have to go and re do a whole level.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 24, 2013)

Don't Mario games normally have checkpoints


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2013)

timer 2 hard 4 me


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

Sanic too hard for me


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]HBl1ySPU-fY[/YOUTUBE]
+


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

Dis game is going to eat MetaCritic Alive. 
Its almost too fresh


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 24, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony Dev: Nintendo Should Sell Company to Disney*



Yes, because Nintendo is clearly in such financial trouble. 

An army of Luigis. God save us all.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> An army of Luigis. God save us all.



Already happened in Dream Team.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 24, 2013)

Kirby army>>>>>>>>>>>> (X1000000)>>>>>>>>>>>>>Luigi army


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't like that 3D World still has a timer, it's a completely archaic mechanic for a 3D Mario game, and it discourages exploration, which is a big appeal of the games, at least in my view.



They're toning down much more the exploration aspect in the last 3D games to focus on the platforming aspect. Sure, it's more linear but the Galaxy games only had to gain from that. There's nothing necessarily wrong with linearity.

Also, why the fuck does 3D World has rudimentary online options yet no online co-op? That's missing a fucking elephant there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2013)

Fuck online co-op.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

Ghosts is where its at^

Ghosts is gonna be so good.
Them miiverse ghosts vs miiverse ghosts with guns


Nintendo is 125 next year. The WiiU shall awaken from its sleep like a dragon! BY THE WILL OF YAMAUCHI!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Yes, because Nintendo is clearly in such financial trouble.



Where did Jafe implied anything like that? If anything, he's thinking about something like the Disney/Marvel buyout.

Good old David, saying anything he wants without any sense of consequence, not that this one was controversial or anything but it seemed like an afterthought he came up during the interview rather than anything else. Although the "Nintendo needs to try new shit" is pretty spot on.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Fuck online co-op.



That's okay, Ranger. Not all of us are cursed with shitty online connections.

Which is clearly the only reason why you'd even considering saying something like that. If you want to promote multiplayer (Which 3D World is really blatant about), you need both offline and online co-op, limiting yourself to one mode is fucking stupid, end of story.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Where did Jafe implied anything like that? If anything, he's thinking about something like the Disney/Marvel buyout.
> 
> Good old David, saying anything he wants without any sense of consequence, not that this one was controversial or anything but it seemed like an afterthought he came up during the interview rather than anything else. Although the *"Nintendo needs to try new shit" *is pretty spot on.
> 
> .



Like what?  Nintendo needs to flood their consoles with good-great games. That's it,  that's the formula that works every time.
Which isn't really something you'd call new shit, this is something they generally do with any successful platform, wii exlcuded.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, I meant in terms of new mainline game series with new settings and stuff. Another IP alongside Zelda, Mario, Pikmin, Metroid and whatever. I'm talking AAA first party internally developed Nintendo games, not all the other second/third party stuff they're juggling. The Nintendo fanbase has been in this irritating remake binge lately,


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yup and this N64 rumor don't make things any better either.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's okay, Ranger. Not all of us are cursed with shitty online connections.
> 
> Which is clearly the only reason why you'd even considering saying something like that. If you want to promote multiplayer (Which 3D World is really blatant about), you need both offline and online co-op, limiting yourself to one mode is fucking stupid, end of story.


>implying I even play online
>implying local isn't several thousand times better
Online co-op sucks because it's killing local.
There are games flat out excluding it, but only doing online co-op.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

Dont worry guys. You have online co-op in X and Splintercell and Bayonetta 2.

And Call of Swiss Cheese Maps are No more because Infinity Ward stopped being pussy's for 5 minutes

So you can use them sniper rifles nao


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Also, why the fuck does 3D World has rudimentary online options yet no online co-op? That's missing a fucking elephant there.



Yeah. I generally don't care much about online play anymore, but considering there's an unexpectedly decent amount of online stuff in this game, the fact that they outright skipped co-op is a bit weird.

It's almost like they're actively putting in the effort to _avoid_ it now, rather than simply neglecting to implement it.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> >implying local isn't several thousand times better
> Online co-op sucks because it's killing local.



Well, that's a tad unfairly one-sided. In general, local trumps online, especially in stuff like this.

Splitscreen, however, sucks ass. I'd take online play over it any day.

It depends on what you're playing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2013)

Shirker said:


> It's almost like they're actively putting in the effort to _avoid_ it now, rather than simply neglecting to implement it.



They stated they are several times over.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They stated they are several times over.



Interesting 

I haven't really been following 3DW's developement, since I was one of those schmoes that was was skeptical about it, but I thought that the whole "Local is better anyway" thing was just company talk.

I thought the real reason they didn't put it in was because they just forgot to implement it or just didn't think it'd matter that much. I didn't know they were actually _avoiding_ it. What the hell?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

You should read my posts. Especially the small ones with links in them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Well, that's a tad unfairly one-sided. In general, local trumps online, especially in stuff like this.
> 
> Splitscreen, however, sucks ass. I'd take online play over it any day.
> 
> It depends on what you're playing.



Believe me, with all of the online shit nowadays it's impossible to play some games at all without a profile or play them locally. All of the new games are heading in this direction, I'm glad someone actually isn't.
It's something you find out at college.


Shirker said:


> Interesting
> 
> I haven't really been following 3DW's developement, since I was one of those schmoes that was was skeptical about it, but I thought that the whole "Local is better anyway" thing was just company talk.
> 
> I thought the real reason they didn't put it in was because they just forgot to implement it or just didn't think it'd matter that much. I didn't know they were actually _avoiding_ it. What the hell?



It's all going into smash bros.
online co-op has it's place, it's certainly not in 3d world.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, I meant in terms of new mainline game series with new settings and stuff. Another IP alongside Zelda, Mario, Pikmin, Metroid and whatever. I'm talking AAA first party internally developed Nintendo games, not all the other second/third party stuff they're juggling. The Nintendo fanbase has been in this irritating remake binge lately,



When the planets are aligned will Nintendo once again birth a new IP. 

Or at least revive an old one like Punch Out or Kid Icarus. 



Canute87 said:


> Yup and this N64 rumor don't make things any better either.



Oh god I hope not, I haven't been a big fan of all these HD remakes from anyone. They're basically filler material.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 25, 2013)

ICE CLIMBERS ACTION GAME REBOOT BY PLATINUM!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2013)

Nope, Ice Climbers 3D Platfomer hybrid reboot by Next Level Games/EAD Tokyo


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Where did Jafe implied anything like that? If anything, he's thinking about something like the Disney/Marvel buyout.
> 
> Good old David, saying anything he wants without any sense of consequence, not that this one was controversial or anything but it seemed like an afterthought he came up during the interview rather than anything else. Although the "Nintendo needs to try new shit" is pretty spot on.
> 
> ...



Nintendo tries new stuff every generation and makes new ips, people just ignore them if they don't sell millions.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 25, 2013)

^
Care to mention what new ips are you talking about.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 25, 2013)

Wii sports, nintendo land, pikmin, steel diver, xenoblade, luigi's mansion, wii fit, excitebots, metoes, Nintendogs, Big Brain Academy, Brain Age, etc. and many more.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2013)

People just really want a new franchise they're force fed for years that makes nintendo a shitload of money that isnt Pikmin


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh like assassin's creed.

Is resident evil revelations wroth picking up?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Very much so. You guys really should pick up Deus Ex. WiiU has the best version.

Runs better on it and even looks a tad better than on the PC

Infact its gamepad features are excellent, very well done, some of the best on the system. The Vita attempted to replicate them to... middling results


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2013)

there is no excuse for the wii u version to 'run better' than the PC other than the devs crippling the game. From impressions i've been getting, PC gaf is pissed about that a fair bit


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Namely because it was a rush job by another dev

They spent the time to really make the game for the WiiU and it shows.

Dont take it sideways


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2013)

It was nice of them to do that, too bad they were forced to go multiplat and rush it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2013)

i agree, it should have only been for wii u. Now instead of talking about how good of a port they put out for wii u, the conversation will shift to how shitty the other versions are by comparison, instead of the improvements to the actual game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i agree, it should have only been for wii u. Now instead of talking about how good of a port they put out for wii u, the conversation will shift to how shitty the other versions are by comparison, instead of the improvements to the actual game



That thought came too mind to me for Rayman Legends.
Everyone is shooting Nintendo in the foot when they can it seems.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> there is no excuse for the wii u version to 'run better' than the PC other than the devs crippling the game. From impressions i've been getting, PC gaf is pissed about that a fair bit



Well weren't 360 and PS3 folks screaming for the game to come on the consoles?  Square decided to listen and it wasn't for the best.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> there is no excuse for the wii u version to 'run better' than the PC other than the devs crippling the game. From impressions i've been getting, PC gaf is pissed about that a fair bit



wait but I read on GAF that the WiiU version was build from the ground and that the others versions are the ports correct? of this version? I don't mean the vanilla one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2013)

The other versions being unoptimized pieces of shit, PC especially, is really inexcusable, though.  Especially when this game was originally never exclusive to begin with. No reason to begin this special snowflake "The good version only goes here!" bullshit. And Human revolution always ran relatively poorly.

The game does look better in this version though, piss filter is finally gone making actual colors stand out, bosses have been re-tailored to the game's design instead of being CALLADOOTY shmucks, new game + and more augmentation energy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Why Wii U should steal your Christmas*



> With news of the Watch Dogs and Drive Club delays, I somehow found myself shelling out for a next-gen console ahead of time. Last week, in fact. It has second screen functionality that means I can play in the palm of my hand if Coronation Street is on. It?s HD. And it?s a shiny black box that looks showroom-sleek under my TV. It?s a Wii U.
> 
> It?s had a sluggish start that?d make even the 3DS blush, but Nintendo?s latest home console has found its way into my heart, and living room, in a big way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2013)

*The strongest next-gen line-up from the unlikeliest source
Why the Wii U is the best next-gen choice this Christmas.*



> Earlier this week, Nintendo confirmed that it was ceasing production of the Wii. You probably don't need reminding of its successes, just as Nintendo likely doesn't need reminding of the shadow it has been operating under with its successor. The Wii U, according to every sales report since its release late last year, has been a disappointment and, if you've an inkling for melodrama, something of a disaster. The common consensus is that Nintendo blew its 12-month head start.
> 
> Yet in spite of weak messaging and third-party support that has already been dramatically reduced, something amazing is happening: heading into the first Christmas where it will be toe to toe with the Xbox One and PS4, the Wii U isn't just sizing up to the opposition - it's fast becoming, I reckon, the best next-gen proposition over the coming months. Maybe Nintendo didn't blow its lead after all - maybe it's been using the time wisely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, the WiiU's gaming lineup is starting to beef up; their bundles and pricing have made them more attractive and improvements to the systems (i.e. fixing sluggish menu interface) have made them a very attractive offer this holiday season. Sony and Microsoft haven't done themselves any favors with certain games not coming out at launch, particularly Sony with Drive Club being delayed 6 months. 

Don't get me wrong, I have my PS4 already pre-ordered, bu there's no day 1 games that have me excited. I'll probably end up setting for NBA 2K14 and KillZone, but if I didn't already have a WiiU, it probably would have made it though for me to decide what system I truly wanted this holiday season.

Heck, I may still find myself more glued to my 3DS than the PS4 since I have a slew of new games I've yet to play. WiiU still has a long way to go, but they're surely not dead in the water. I'm still eagerly awaiting Mario Kart 8 come next year.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Very much so. You guys really should pick up Deus Ex. WiiU has the best version.
> 
> Runs better on it and even looks a tad better than on the PC
> 
> Infact its gamepad features are excellent, very well done, some of the best on the system. The Vita attempted to replicate them to... middling results



Wii U or 3ds version of Resident Evil Revelations?

And I'm going to pick up Dues Ex for Wii U when it gets a price cut, hope it does during the holiday season.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9E7LQGAIfw[/YOUTUBE]

Is it weird they didn't show the release date in the trailer?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2013)

Quality Nintendo/Sega advertisement.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 26, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Why Wii U should steal your Christmas*



I would hope the Wii-U has a better library after a year of production than 1 month old PS4 and 2 week old Xbox1


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 26, 2013)

Am I the only one that's hopeful that the "ReUmagined" thing is true? Considering how quick, cheap, and easy it was to give Windwaker the HD treatment, I'd love to see some other classic games get the same treatment as long as they don't interfere with the development of new games.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Am I the only one that's hopeful that the "ReUmagined" thing is true? Considering how quick, cheap, and easy it was to give Windwaker the HD treatment, I'd love to see some other classic games get the same treatment as long as they don't interfere with the development of new games.




Eh, I'm not big on the n64 remakes because I think it would be a lot of work, and it would def stall production on other things. I mean for n64 games, I don't know if you can merely just put it in HD, you probably have to remake it entirely like they did with OOT or it would just look bad.

GC remakes seem like a good idea.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 26, 2013)

We'd probably get stuff that looks like a more polished OoT 3D. Nintendo can even outsource that stuff to devs like Grezzo, which did a great job with OoT 3D. And it wouldn't detract from Nintendo's own resources whatsoever.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well weren't 360 and PS3 folks screaming for the game to come on the consoles?  Square decided to listen and it wasn't for the best.



Funny thing is ,all the games that get the "Resident Evil 4" treatment on the WiiU end up selling the most on the WiiU. To the point where it appears like it wasnt worth porting it.


N64 games require too much effort to quickly do a remake.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Also yes get RE:R Platform doesnt matter.

I like it on the 3DS but the WiiU has extra stuff, I think it works better as a handheld game imo. WiiU control scheme might be more up your alley however.

Wish more people got online for raidmode in the 3DS version tho


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well weren't 360 and PS3 folks screaming for the game to come on the consoles?  Square decided to listen and it wasn't for the best.



They already had the damned game, just complaining because the wii U only gets it. It's the same craps worth of people saying Nintendo should go third party


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *They already had the damned game*, just complaining because the wii U only gets it. It's the same craps worth of people saying Nintendo should go third party



So the original fanbase keeps the inferior version? I really wonder why they asked for a version for themselves and felt cheated when dumbass exclusivity was even brought up.

You people need to stop looking at these situations with stupid console war crap in mind.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So the original fanbase keeps the inferior version? I really wonder why they asked for a version for themselves and felt cheated when dumbass exclusivity was even brought up.
> 
> You people need to stop looking at these situations with stupid console war crap in mind.



The stupid console war stuff is real don't ignore it. So are people wanting something just because something else has it.

As I said they already had it sold on the ps3 and 360 so the sales wouldn't be that good on it in this short span of time and the lifespans of the ps3 and 360 are ending.
It's not even about console wars, it's about common fucking sense.
So what it the wii U version is a bit better, that's about all it is even over the original.

It's what people get for asking for it when it wasn't made for anything else in mind to begin with. Complaining about getting what you asked for when you deserve it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

So why are their complaints valid when in past generations other complaints were simply invalid and not adhered to? Simply because they're a loud minority in a larger majority?


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So the original fanbase keeps the inferior version? I really wonder why they asked for a version for themselves and felt cheated when dumbass exclusivity was even brought up.
> 
> You people need to stop looking at these situations with stupid console war crap in mind.



They did have the game though. I looked at Deus Ex for the WiiU more as a port than anything else. I just found it strange that people asked for a port of a port. Of course there was going to be extra shit for the WiiU version as there had to be some sort of justification for buying a game that was already released.

That's this guy's opinion anyway.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd love remakes, I wouldn't be lying if I said I never played a lot of older nintendo games. I got into nintendo late with the wii and ds.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 26, 2013)

Remakes only make sense for games that fell short.

I'm looking at you xenogears disc 2 .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's not even about console wars, it's about common fucking sense.



They're making a Director's cut, meaning they're enhancing and changing a product based on the fanbase's feedback. And then they alienate said fanbase by making the Director's cut fucking exclusive.

Funny thing that common sense, huh?

Fuck console wars in the ass and fuck out of the blue exclusivity of previously multiplatform games. Think of the fucking fanbase first, the people that made the game successful in the first place. It's not rocket science.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's what people get for asking for it when it wasn't made for anything else in mind to begin with. Complaining about getting what you asked for when you deserve it.



What people should get is a proper fucking product. Unless you don't think WiiU fans should complain when they receive abortions of port jobs like Injustice or Splinter Cell or Sniper Elite. 



> They did have the game though. I looked at Deus Ex for the WiiU more as a port than anything else.



The director's cut in the title is there for a reason, you know. It's the one reason why people were making a big deal out of it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're making a Director's cut, meaning they're enhancing and changing a product based on the fanbase's feedback.





> A director's cut is a specially edited version of a film, and less often TV series, music video, commercials, comic book or video games, that is supposed to represent the director's own approved edit.


No.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck console wars in the ass and fuck out of the blue exclusivity of previously multiplatform games. Think of the fucking fanbase first, the people that made the game successful in the first place. It's not rocket science.


Still mad about Bayonetta 2?



> What people should get is a proper fucking product. Unless you don't think WiiU fans should complain when they receive abortions of port jobs like Injustice or Splinter Cell or Sniper Elite.


There is a difference between porting a wii U game over to something that doesn't have a feature of wii U from a game that is ported over crappily to a  system that can handle all of the features fine. 




> The director's cut in the title is there for a reason, you know. It's the one reason why people were making a big deal out of it.


That says nothing at all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No.



So you post something some dictionary/wikipedia description of a word and you expect it to mean something? Did you even play the original Human Revolution? Do you even know what they changed? Would you even care about this game if it wasn't originally exclusive?  This is why you should stop viewing the issue with retarded console war shit in your head, you're barely trying to justify anything anymore. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Still mad about Bayonetta 2?



Not really, Nintendo gave us a freebie considering everyone else absolutely refused to fork any money for it and especially since it's supposed to be the last game according to Kamiya. If they just said that from the beginning, the initial outbursts would have been much smaller. But of course, I said this already in the actual Bayo 2 thread.



> There is a difference between porting a wii U game over to something that doesn't have a feature of wii U from a game that is ported over crappily to a system that can handle all of the features fine.



There's a difference only in your head. We have a multiplatform game, they should be equally optimized, end of story. The shit optimization is simply there because they hired some outside hacks to rush the job.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> That says nothing at all.



Let me simplify it for you then. If this was just a basic port, no one would give 2 shits about it. WiiU gets a game other people already have, good stuff all around. Instead WiiU was getting a reworked product, both visual and gameplay wise, based off the PS3/360/PC fanbase's feedback.

For someone invoking common sense, you're not doing a very good job at it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So you post something some dictionary/wikipedia description of a word and you expect it to mean something? Did you even play the original Human Revolution? Do you even know what they changed? Would you even care about this game if it wasn't originally exclusive?  This is why you should stop viewing the issue with retarded console war shit in your head, you're barely trying to justify anything anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I played the original, it was fine.
No problems with it what so ever.

So I'm imagining the console differences? Yea, sure I am.
The wii U doesn't work the same way even if it has comparative power you have to remember that.
It's just like the wii U versions of legends, it will always be better than the others just due to the pad alone. 
When your port isn't fully backwards compatible there will be problems.

So? This would hold true for any sequel that wants to be better.
A director's cut can be small or big. This one just happened to be big, don't make a big deal about it being a directors cut.

Also I'm not mentioning PC for a reason, that's something that's actually shameful. The other two? Not so much. Make them rush to make multiplat ports and it'll suck. You get what you ask for.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2013)

> I played the original, it was fine.
> No problems with it what so ever.



Well, I did. And they fixed most of those problems in the director's version.



> The wii U doesn't work the same way even if it has comparative power you have to remember that.
> It's just like the wii U versions of legends, it will always be better than the others just due to the pad alone.
> When your port isn't fully backwards compatible there will be problems.



Dude, the game's engine is the same, we KNOW how well the game can run on the 360/PS3/PC, the double screen crap is not the issue here (Which the PS3 also has with the Vita or whatever), that's just cookie cutter crap, the issue it's how shitty it's running on other versions because of how lazily they handled the port on other systems.



> A director's cut can be small or big. This one just happened to be big, don't make a big deal about it being a directors cut.



Dude, it's the only reason why it's a big deal. Why would I care if you guys got a good port of an already existing game? It's a better version of the game, everyone should get it as it is, period.


----------



## Epudaton (Oct 26, 2013)

> System 	Weekly Sales
> 
> 3DS LL 	94,988
> 3DS 	59,590
> ...





> *PSP 	3,651
> Wii U 	2,999*





> *PSP 	3,651
> Wii U 	2,999*





> *PSP 	3,651
> Wii U 	2,999*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2013)

Next week of sell for the WiiU in Japan are going to be worst.

Japanese people are waiting for the price drop+bundle.

news not shocking. I think is two weeks or next week.

now:

*Capcom: Smash hit Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate (Wii U) sold 500k copies*



That's only one month worth of sales for the western version of MH3U, released on March 9, 2013. Does not include sales for the 3DS version of the game (?), by far the most popular according to NPD/GfK. 

Thanks to PotionBleue. You can also find more information at the link above.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2013)

oh man 360 is really low 


Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude, it's the only reason why it's a big deal. Why would I care if you guys got a good port of an already existing game? It's a better version of the game, everyone should get it as it is, period.



And that would be the people's fault.

Put yourself in a developer's place.
You are told to make an exclusive version Director's cut for wii U.
The wii U is rather different from the 360,ps3, and PC so you have to make adjustments. You do so, but heads up due to everyone whining like a bitch the higher ups have decided that you will port that game you just made carefully made decisions for just one console to all of them when you aren't even at the beginning of the project.
You have a very short amount of time to do this and you were not prepared.
What do you do?

A) Make them all equally as good even though it's impossible due to specs, time, and peripherals? Good you're fired.

B)Rush your ass like you have never before so that they are all released at the same time,don't lose your job, and give the people what they asked for? Also you won't have the funds for patching said problems ever or for a very long time making it pointless.

Do you remember the delay Rayman Legends got due to that bitching?
Same case here, it just made a worse product instead of delays.

Stop acting like it isn't party their fault the product they asked for was for the worse. Because it is most certainly partly their fault.
In other words this is one of the Entitlement problems.


----------



## Epudaton (Oct 26, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Next week of sell for the WiiU in Japan are going to be worst.
> 
> Japanese people are waiting for the price drop+bundle.
> 
> news not shocking. I think is two weeks or next week.


> there will ever be time when sales are not worse. Hilarious ck


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

WiiU gets its bundles on October 31st in Japan


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 26, 2013)

Feels cOLD around here, eh Newbie? ck

Oh, and kolKubo wishes he had 1/5th of Oda's talent in writing quality instead of churned out horseshit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2013)

MH3U news reaction.



one of the reason this is why I love GAF.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 26, 2013)

Man I miss chapelle show


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 26, 2013)

MH3U sold half a million on a system with a 4 million userbase?

Sounds like a smash hit for Capcom, considering how weakly the series has sold before in the west. And the 3DS version sold even more than that? 

MH4 coming to the west in 2014.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

It sold 500,000 in the first month.

Stole ZombiU's lunch Money it did.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> MH3U sold half a million on a system with a 4 million userbase?
> 
> Sounds like a smash hit for Capcom, considering how weakly the series has sold before in the west. And the 3DS version sold even more than that?
> 
> MH4 coming to the west in 2014.



That's obvious bullshit.


THIRD PARTY DOESN'T"T DO WELL ON NINTENDO SYSTEMS!!!!


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 26, 2013)

Monster Hunter bout to take Capcom out of near bankruptcy. 





Death-kun said:


> We'd probably get stuff that looks like a more polished OoT 3D. Nintendo can even outsource that stuff to devs like Grezzo, which did a great job with OoT 3D. And it wouldn't detract from Nintendo's own resources whatsoever.



Well, yeah, because they'd have to pay other people to do it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 26, 2013)

Monster Hunter on the 3ds and  the Wii U is making Capcom  a killing, i bet they are glad they didn't put it on the Vita.

And people say people only buy nintendo games on nintendo systems.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2013)

Soon Capcom will do nothing except Fighting games and Monster Hunter.

Oh wait, it's already like that.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 26, 2013)

True, the newest Monster Hunter on the 3ds is already at 3 million sales in Japan and they thought it would hit 2.8 million sales total in its life time but it at that in the first 2-3 weeks in Japan.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2013)

Unfortunately, i think those sales say much much more about the irrational monster hunter craze in Japan than any of the systems it happens to land on.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Unfortunately, i think those sales say much much more about the irrational monster hunter craze in Japan than any of the systems it happens to land on.



Irrational is definitely the key word there. 

For the life of me I can't understand why MH is such a hit. Its kind of shit from what I've played.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah same here, I tried it and I don't see what's the fuss is about.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 27, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> True, the newest Monster Hunter on the 3ds is already at 3 million sales in Japan and they thought it would hit *2.8 million sales total in its life time* but it at that in the first 2-3 weeks in Japan.



Nope, they expected to reach 2.8 by March.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 27, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Irrational is definitely the key word there.
> 
> For the life of me I can't understand why MH is such a hit. Its kind of shit from what I've played.



Well the same Japanese folks would probably say the same thing about Grand Theft Auto.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2013)

I believe MH is a love/hate series. I love such and I can't wait for MH4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Unfortunately, i think those sales say much much more about the irrational monster hunter craze in Japan than any of the systems it happens to land on.



True, Monster Hunter fans really don't give a shit which platform the game is on considering it completely shifted handhelds last generation. Numbers are just as big as they always were, little bigger.

Never get why people like it so much, even my friends had a short craze for this thing.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 27, 2013)

Not true, there are only a little over a million people with PSVitas in Japan. So the game wouldn't have sold well on the Vita. The install base is bigger on the 3ds in Japan, the 3ds already outsold the wii and ps3 in Japan that's why MOnster Hunter is on the 3ds.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 27, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well the same Japanese folks would probably say the same thing about Grand Theft Auto.



I really don't think they would .


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 27, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I really don't think they would .



Well how have the sales been down there compared to everywhere else?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2013)

GTA in japan has always been popular. And based on the numbers on niconico, GTA5 has really kicked up a storm. Even Call Of Duty and BF have a pretty dedicated following in Japan.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 27, 2013)

The opening week for GTA V in Japan was 200k so it wasn't that impressive at all.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Biggest GTA Launch in Japan^


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 27, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> The opening week for GTA V in Japan was 200k so it wasn't that impressive at all.




That's actually pretty good considering the marketing probably is not that heavy over there, and aside from that, the statement wasn't about commercial success. I am pretty sure Japanese people do not look at GTA and say "I dont get what is fun about this game".

It is not like Japanese people are incapable of enjoying a game that features white people in it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 27, 2013)

It will only give the Japanese a worse view on colored people.

And Japanese people like the weirdest things.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> The opening week for GTA V in Japan was 200k so it wasn't that impressive at all.



You have to take it in context. Its no monster seller when compared to America's numbers, but averaged out for console players in japan, both GTA5 and every COD since MW2 has had very good sales. Remember, this is the country where only 4 console games have ever gotten anywhere near a million units sold this generation in Japan.

Its because Japanese publishers are naturally inclined to base their projects based on much lower Japanese sales expectations that they are able to continue making games like the Tales series, which are only hundred thousand sellers to begin with.

I think Xillia is the only game in 10 years that has cracked the million barrier world wide in the franchise, taking into account all regions sales of course.

*EDIT*

Wow a lot of people chimed in while i was making my response  thx


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> The opening week for GTA V in Japan was 200k so it wasn't that impressive at all.




In japan?

That's actually pretty impressive. It actually managed to put a 360 game on the top 10 list. When was the last time that happened?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 27, 2013)

Heck GTA V is still in the Top 5 this week in Japan.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 28, 2013)

I am getting ready to get CoD Ghost for the WiiU even tho no footage about the game yet but Treyarch Studios solid record with CoD ports to Nintendo consoles is why I am getting it.  Plus of course best control for FPS in my opinion. Wiimote here I go pek


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2013)

oh god so many great games coming out for wii u. I already have Need for speed MWU and soon im getting batman, ghosts, and bayonetta 2, Mario 3D land, ect ect ect


----------



## Furious George (Oct 28, 2013)

I wouldn't take you for a CoD fan, Mal.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 28, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I wouldn't take you for a CoD fan, Mal.



I do like FPS and I did skip two Cod Games before Black Ops 2 which I did enjoy it.  So looking forward to Ghost. 


and George I was part of a clan in the Wii days. 

[YOUTUBE]s4-nnIhYPSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Oct 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I do like FPS and I did skip two Cod Games before Black Ops 2 which I did enjoy it.  So looking forward to Ghost.



Huh. I just didn't peg you as the type. 

I feel a little fatigued with CoD so I gave up after MW3. Plus I try not to really support annual-release franchises like this and Assassin's Creed because (unless you're PS2-era Insomniac/Naughty Dog) that's just not a good way to make video games in general IMO.




> and George I was part of a clan in the Wii days.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s4-nnIhYPSY[/YOUTUBE]



Good Lord, CoD looks terrible on Wii!  You're brave for choosing _that_ over the PS3/360 version!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 28, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Huh. I just didn't peg you as the type.
> 
> I feel a little fatigued with CoD so I gave up after MW3. Plus I try not to really support annual-release franchises like this and Assassin's Creed because (unless you're PS2-era Insomniac/Naughty Dog) that's just not a good way to make video games in general IMO.
> 
> ...



Reason why I did was the Wiimote. I can't play a FPS anymore without it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Reason why I did was the Wiimote. I can't play a FPS anymore without it.



Likewise. 

I can also see why MH is as popular as it is, being one of the few games that actually had me hooked for a while. Though it is definitely a love or hate game.


*Spoiler*: _On a completely irrelevant side note_ 



Anyone have that pass you need to get Darkrai in Pearl or is that all gone?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]D1z8oAwAcII[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]4g5BqmWp7aI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]mkV8Gm5pz80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 31, 2013)

Both Nintendo and Sony are doom


----------



## Reyes (Oct 31, 2013)

RX-Domo-kun said:


> Both Nintendo and Sony are doom



:skullknight


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 31, 2013)

Sony is doomed
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-24753856


> Sony slashes full-year profit forecast by 40%
> The newly launched the new Xperia Z ultra waterproof smartphone Sony has launched new models in an attempt to boost its share of the smartphone market
> 
> 
> Japanese electronic giant Sony has slashed its full-year profit forecast by 40% as it continues to struggle


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 31, 2013)

Isn't there some way to...you know...spin off SCE so they have their own company


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 31, 2013)

People in Europe...

*PSA: eShop European Sales! Time to buy ZombiU, RE:R and AC3 for cheap! Up to 75% off!*

Here are the list of games and their respective discounts!

Time to buy ZombiU if you have not bought it already

*Special Offers:*


> -Assassin's Creed III - 75% Discount until 07/11/13 (?11.99/ €14.99)
> -Marvel Avengers: Battle for Earth - 50% Discount until 07/11/13 (?11.99/ €14.99)
> -Rabbids Land - 50% Discount until 07/11/13 (?11.99/ €14.99)
> -Resident Evil Revelations - 40% Discount until 07/11/13 (?23.99/ €29.99)
> ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Isn't there some way to...you know...spin off SCE so they have their own company



What would be the point of that? SCE is already autonomous from what I've gathered.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 31, 2013)

> Awesome to see another CoD Wii/Wii U Veteran.
> 
> 1. Will the Wii U version be releasing alongside the PS3/360 versions on November 5th? *- Yes!*
> 
> ...





A_Trey_U is trying his best to tell us more about this version

a lot of people in that forum wants the Wiimote gone from CoD all together. The day that happen, I am done with CoD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

Well thats fantastic


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 31, 2013)

cod on wii-u, no thanks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 31, 2013)

I think my local store is getting the game early. I am going to check tomorrow


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 31, 2013)

ill be getting cod on Wii U this year  The visual difference isnt big enough to waste precious hardware space in my PS4 for this game   That and, i hear treyarch did a decent job with blops 2 port to wii u. Ill wait to treyarch's game to go ps4 for the series, they tend to try and push the bar technically a little bit more


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cfBf5x0Vos[/youtube]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 31, 2013)

Well yeah, they are "corporations", existing to make money. Your only choice is to go where the best deals are or not buy anything.

I hope it wasn't reviewtechusa who made that video. Im not clicking on it to give the person who made it the hits. But rich has really been melting down recently


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

Why would that be a Review Tech USA vid? Perhaps you really should read it. Its not as simple as you just put out there. Rather its a video on the homogenization on the gaming industry. Read the article its about. Infact its far more indepth. 



Yes they're out to get your money. But they should have you smiling from side to side while rifling through your pockets


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 31, 2013)

That's not an 'article', thats a guy ranting on screen for 5 minutes about how everybody is corrupt and wants to take your money even though that's common sense  i could never click a video with such a charged title


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh, well arent you just full of shit 

Its not even a rant. Infact I'd say the title is very misleading.
There is an article for you to read, its right there, just get on it. Its an amusing story I tell ya


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 31, 2013)

I read through it. Yeah, its basically what we knew already. Gaming now is more about suits than it is about making games cause its gotten so big and profitable, everybody wants their hands in the pot and its stifling creativity and whatnot. Yes yes yes, we know  But what do we do?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

You give the indie devs your money and you play Super Sleuth 


Knowings half teh batterru

Getto Codo Maku Moneh usa start up


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ill be getting cod on Wii U this year  The visual difference isnt big enough to waste precious hardware space in my PS4 for this game   That and, i hear treyarch did a decent job with blops 2 port to wii u. Ill wait to treyarch's game to go ps4 for the series, they tend to try and push the bar technically a little bit more



Inu add me on the WiiU. Malvingt2. Be in my CoD team


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 31, 2013)

I will whenever my wii u stops acting like a baby  its a problem when your wifi router is halfway across the house, the wii u refuses to recognize the network


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 31, 2013)

God, that article sounds so ignorant and just a lot of butthurt "I miss the good old days where gaming wasn't mainstream" whining.

The Internet brought forth the console wars, that shouldn't even be disputed. Fandom rivalries have always existed, the emergance of forums and the like just brought it to a whole new level. And really, he actually thinks Mario vs. Sonic is still a heated debate? For fucks' sakes, that rivalry was more intense back in the "good old days" before the Internet!

"to be certain, the internet has helped perpetuate this, but I don’t think it fully explains it"

Actually no, it fully does. People have limited amounts of money, they can only buy so much entertainment, therefore they have to "justify" said purchases by arguing their superiority over the products they didn't buy. For example, someone who only has money to buy some DC Comics and not Marvel will use these "justify" arguments and it has little to nothing to do with the "EVIL CORPORATE MACHINE BWAHAHAHA".

Not to mention the console wars became a reality with the Dreamcast. That woke everyone up to the reality that under the right set of cirsumstances a console family could end at some point. Yes, a lot of people who throw out "Nintendoomed" are just being idiots but there are a few genuine people who are concerned about the future of Nintendo consoles. Defending your favorite game company(ies) is fully reasonable if you're worried that there's even the slightest possibly they could wind up with a Dreamcast situation soon.

"It seems we are waiting for about 20 games year-round that we deem as worthy of our money."

Oh no, we're limited to spending only $1,200 each year on games that we've become more selective on in terms of quality! Nowhere near as much as we could get back when we were kids! Remember your parents spending thousands of dollars on all those games for you back then? Wait, you don't? Oh, me neither. Fuck, I only had 15 games total for the NES at the end and when the Virtual Console was well underway I hadn't even heard of a good deal of the games.

Yes, Japan, the place where the workplace environment is often so stressful it leads record-breaking amounts of people to commit suicide CLEARLY is not focused on money. Nope, that's definitely only a "western" problem. Keep telling yourself that. 

The third-party argument, geezus christ. Dude, the Wii was technologically inferior to PS3 and 360. Not saying that makes it a bad console, but you can't expect all these third-party developers to hold back on the technological aspects of their software titles just so the Wii version can be possible. Sadly, the same will probably happen with the Wii U a few years down the road as third-party titles for PS4 and Xbone just won't work on the Wii U's engine. So yes, the answer of partnering up with third-party developers is the answer since third-party exclusives are about the only way Wii U can get third-party titles, but don't act like this is something we should be blaming the West on because that makes no fucking sense. Also, Nintendo is already partnering up with third-party developers, Platinum and Monolith for example, the article failed to mention that.

Oh, and a little tidbit he conveniently left out, games are generally cheaper nowadays than the "good old days" when you count in inflation. Sure, there's DLC, but that's fucking OPTIONAL (which some people seem to forget apparently) and most games feel complete without them anyway and you'll often get "GOTY" editions a year later that has all the DLC on-disc for the same price as the original release.

"But you know what they say: it’s not really a conspiracy if everyone is out to get you."

So he is just ridiculously paranoid. Gotcha.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

Lol that was mean. You can go talk to him about it instead of here lol


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 31, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol that was mean. You can go talk to him about it instead of here lol



I'm not good at criticizing people for their work. Yeah, it's just an article/video but even that's too much for me. Like I hate Twilight (I actually did read the whole first book) but if I ran into Stephanie Meyer it's extremely unlikely I would say anything negative about it. I just feel like an asshole doing so even knowing I'm fully entitled to voice my opinion to them about their work.

I did get a little more heated on that post than I meant to. Sorry, it fucking rained outside, ruining Halloween for all the kids in my neighborhood so I was feeling a bit pissed off tonight for their sakes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

Dont worry Doomy. Stone Masons are chill people.
Point is, the article is attempting to explain why the industry has adopted this big money focus in the west, and why Sony's adopted a more western take and output and the media that perpetuates this behavior. With the consumers as the engines of their peddle. In the end, business wise, that works out better for them. That's why japan had issues. Besides the fact that the HD systems were frakkin ridiculous and Japan had no understanding of the SDK or the API's since they couldnt communicate.Square's own incompetence with engine shit caused them issues too. Then their leadership is so focused on phones and shit now its really bad for them.

See Gamestop wants consoles generations to be as small as phone generations. They think the hardware being stationery is holding back innovation. Its really not. New hardware comes from software ideas that come to life. That is how the analog stick was born. That stick in turn pushed the rest of the industry to get on board with the stick. That is where the innovation comes from. Software that breeds hardware that breeds software.

I read all of Twilight and Sword Art Online.

They're both very shitty pandering fanbase wank for stupid people.

Shit the Inheritance cycle was an easier read lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ajXx5nwKnHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2013)

that article was really shitty and overdramatic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 1, 2013)

And stupid to boot


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

You all have no souls.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xuui-vvmpX0[/YOUTUBE]
iron man looks cool


----------



## Reyes (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2013)

For people who cares.

Ghost resolution for the WiiU same as BO2.

 880x720p


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

At 60 fps
hmm


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

That's for Spain.

Meaning they wont see a release this year over there


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> At 60 fps
> hmm



correct.. That is the info the guy confirmed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 2, 2013)

Treyarch used a good AA solution to smooth out the image at that resolution, i dont really have any qualms buying a game like that on Wii U


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 2, 2013)

720p @ 60fps is better than 1080p @ 30fps, imo. 

It's going to run smooth as butter on the WiiU.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 2, 2013)

> PS3:
> 
> Call of Duty 3 = ~1088x624 (2xAA)
> Call of Duty: Black Ops = 960x544 (2xAA)
> ...



Someone from GAF came with that list


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2013)

Seems more to do with black ops 2 than anything


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Nov 2, 2013)

Gonna get a WiiU today, and for sure am going to buy Pikmin 3. Any games you guys reccomend? Other than LoZ: Wing Waker HD?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

ZombiU is an extremely tense survival horror game. The experience wouldnt be the same anywhere else. Play that 

Resident Evil Revelations is a fine game as well. Raid mode is fun.

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate is fun too. Beware of the jaggis.

Deus Ex HR is a really fun game too. I do like the Gryo shooting controls

Tekken Tag is a really good tekken game. The netcode on it is excellent

The Batman games are fun on the console (so is Darksiders 2, but that game is a beast of laggy coding everywhere lol, poor THQ)

The Wonderful 101 is probably the best action game I've ever played,extremely satisfying and endless replay value

Lego City is a fun GTA esque game, pretty fun I hear'

Toki Tori 2 on the Eshop is a great puzzle game. Get some of the virtual console games as well.  

NSMBU is apparently the best NSMB game so you can get that if you're into that sorta thing

Need For Speed MWU is a great port 

You can also get Rayman Legends on the system.

AC4 if you like Assassins Creed as well

Quite a few other stuff as well

And if you like murdering your wallet, you can get Skylanders SwapForce. People seem to be raving about it

Wii Fit U is fun too. 

And if you got company you should take Nintendo Land and Wii Party U for a spin

Oh, if you like Ninja Gaiden you should get Razors Edge.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 3, 2013)

ShockingAlberto:



> FUN NOTE
> 
> At one point, an HD version of Red Steel 2 existed.





> It was planned for Wii U, then cancelled.
> 
> Does not take a leap of logic to guess why.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 3, 2013)

So we have iwata again admiting to failure.

Doesn't he get tired of doing that?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 3, 2013)

I think he's more tired of chopping his paycheck


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Red Steel 2 HD was very real. It was the game I got from my source to be revealed at E3 but Ubisoft decided to canned it because of how bad the WiiU was/is selling.


----------



## Yagura (Nov 4, 2013)

I saw a 3D world commercial.  Get hyped.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Ubisoft Snuff Rumors Of Discontinuing Nintendo Support*



> ?Ubisoft has a long-standing relationship with Nintendo. Most recently this has been reinforced by our varied and high-quality line-up for Wii U, with big titles including Assassin?s Creed IV Black Flag, Just Dance 2014, Rayman Legends, Tom Clancy?s Splinter Cell Blacklist already released and Watch Dogs on the way.?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]eBbcUQyvXQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]eBbcUQyvXQw[/YOUTUBE]



-Was hoping that the girl tranformed into a cat costume.
-Hopes were answered
-Result was disappointing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 4, 2013)

You wanted her to say meow? lol


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Ubisoft Snuff Rumors Of Discontinuing Nintendo Support*



Kinda sad that Child of Light looks better than almost all these games, yet it gets no mention.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2013)

^^Dat response.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2013)

My collection got bigger.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2013)

Lmao, Call of Duty's best version is on the WiiU. 

PC version is a mess too.

Blessed Treyarch XD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2013)

#BaseTreyarch


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2013)

treyarch has come a long way since their days of Big red one and COD3.....they are now the A grade studio of COD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> treyarch has come a long way since their days of Big red one and COD3.....they are now the A grade studio of COD



This is a not a problem for IW now? they outsourced the WiiU version to Treyarch which made a great port.

What can Activision do? because IW is the weak link.

WiiU version will no outsell the others one but the quality can't be overlooked

Btw I saw some framerate drops on the Wiiu version just now. The snow level which is fucking huge. That Map is such a mess. Treyarch can't do magic in the whole game. It was not a huge framerate drop but it was there. The only map I have seen that.

Overall this game runs very well. I am shocked how well it does.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2013)

The Wii U version ties with the 360 version in terms of performance, but they both still have some issues. Its just in comparison to the cluster fuck of the PS4 version which apparently slows to a crawl in some spots, the gigantic mess that is the PC version, and the PS3 version which doesn't even need to be explained and Xbox one version which is gonna be shit regardless, Treyarch did as best they could with the port i think. Especially considering that Ghosts has off TV play on Wii U, makes it the definitive experience of this game. The Wii U is hands down the best version right now barring any performance patches on other platforms.

IW should be ashamed of themselves, but i dont consider them IW, they are the janitors of IW, IW is Respawn


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have to guess that the Xbox One version is going to run well?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2013)

the xbox one version is already confirmed to have even more severe framerate issues than PS4 and at 720p unfortunately, this was said by journalists today and seen in several gameplay vids on gaf, a lot of framerate stutter even in multiplayer. There are rumblings that both PS4 and Xbox one will get a day one patch to fix the framerate issues, but that's still no excuse to show the game in this form


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Dedicated servers are not up for the Wii U yet according to A_Trey_U

A_Trey_U


> Dedicated servers are not up for the Wii U yet.  The idea that the dedicated servers that are up for the other platorms are only in North America is the part that is inaccurate and the part of the thread I was responding to





> I work for Treyarch, so I'm pretty sure my statement is accurate.





[YOUTUBE]Naf-A-TE65o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 5, 2013)

Good lord is the PS3 version *that* bad??


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CU4M9WF5wF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2013)

its worse than black ops 2 ps3 before the first patch. Its very blurry and extremely frameratey.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Well I have to give credit Inuhanyou, he/she kind it called it that this might happen.  Specially with the WiiU version [Treyarch]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2013)

im a he 

what i didnt expect was that Janitor Ver. IW would be so shit at game making and optimizing  but i should not have been surprised. these are janitors after all. And they don't even have sledgehammer helping them like training wheels on a bike like they did for MW3.

Activision should just close them and put all the people in treyarch. IW obviously cant make a game on their own


----------



## creative (Nov 5, 2013)

damn. that's sorta sad. I hope ghost doesn't become a shit show on the wiiU.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Say hello to Ghosts Wii U team*




‏@A_Trey_U
Ghosts Wii U team - in the ghostly shadows. pic.twitter.com/vD8X5ykvNf

around 25 people?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2013)

Actually I have the game (Call of Duty Ghosts) As does the rest of my crew.

WiiU has the best running version so far( it does look better than the 360 version somewhat). If you're gonna get it on a console, get it there

Definitely runs better than Blops 2, the lighting is a little cleaner


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2013)

treyarch put all their love into this game, tweaking the optimizations specifically for the strengths of the Wii U hardware. the least you could do is give them support.  we need more devs like them for wii u


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Criterion did a good job on the WiiU too but EA....those bastards lol


----------



## creative (Nov 5, 2013)

this reminds me abit of the the shit flinging that came about with deus ex on the wiiU being sold at full price.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have to guess that the Xbox One version is going to run well?



No judging by the sounds of it, it's going to be a lot worse. Strange seeing COD perform best on a Nintendo platform.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2013)

They've joined the ranks of Adam Jensen and Batman^


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2013)

and need for speed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2013)

And Ninja gaiden XD

Tekken TTT2 as well prolly


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2013)

not ninja gaiden. Framerate issues on Wii U as far as i know, and PS3 version of Razor's edge doesn't have em.

TTT2 has new nintendo costumes and put in bowling from TTT1, but took out the snow from the snow level


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2013)

TTT2 has good netcode tho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 6, 2013)

TTT2 has good netcode on all platforms  a huge upgrade from the shit that was T6 netcode. I dont know how namco let that one go


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 6, 2013)

Too bad it sold like shit across the board


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2013)

TTT2 sold like shit?!

It's, like, the 2nd or 3rd best game of the entire series. What happened?!


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2013)

Shirker said:


> TTT2 sold like shit?!
> 
> It's, like, the 2nd or 3rd best game of the entire series. What happened?!



Perhaps too much competition? There have been a lot of fighting games recently. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if Street Fighter x Tekken turned some people off from buying another game with Tekken in its title.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 6, 2013)

WiiU from 2k to 38k jump.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]aqiSZ3fyP6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Luigi's World U
Yoshi's World U
Warrio World U
Dr. Mario U
Dr. Luigi U
Dr. Warrio U
Mario kart U
Luigi kart U
Yoshi kart U


What a terrific line up for next year.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 6, 2013)

Sonic Lost World failed in Japan 

If Mario isn't releasing in Japan this week, don't see those sales holding on.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 6, 2013)

Like many other Sonic games sold in Japan.

A second sales boost is inevitable either way.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Wii U 32GB Black Deluxe + NSMBU + NSLU for $249.99 on eBay*


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 6, 2013)

I bought Call of Duty: Ghosts and Batman: Arkham Origins yesterday. Ghosts is pretty fun so far.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah Ghost is pretty fun. Some of the maps are just silly and huge lol


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 6, 2013)

Shirker said:


> TTT2 sold like shit?!
> 
> It's, like, the 2nd or 3rd best game of the entire series. What happened?!



Tekken is dead as fuck is what happened.

Why do you think they've gone the F2P route?



Malvingt2 said:


> WiiU from 2k to 38k jump.



Good numbers, next week will be the real test though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 6, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkZhNaZJ59E[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1qjF9nH-Oo[/youtube]

This lady is cute


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 6, 2013)

Why EAD Tokyo doesnt suck 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q1EoUimxak[/youtube]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 6, 2013)

My god this man is so fucking right

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so8mlmqrCKE[/youtube]


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Tekken is dead as fuck is what happened.
> 
> Why do you think they've gone the F2P route?



That's disheartening.

Not enough tits, hadoukens and DLC, I guess.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2013)

Shirker said:


> That's disheartening.
> 
> Not enough tits, hadoukens and DLC, I guess.



There's 2 things in that list that Tekken has.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2013)

I said, "not enough", man.

Wait... wasn't TTT2's DLC free?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 6, 2013)

WII U on the comeback trail. This holiday season it will outsell the ps4 and xbox one combined.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 7, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> WII U on the comeback trail. This holiday season it will outsell the ps4 and xbox one combined.




I sincerely doubt that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 7, 2013)

TTT2 sold about a million 2 weeks from launch. That's below average for tekken but far from a failure.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Something to share with you guys tonight.

This is how GAF reacted when Nintendo got Monolith Soft  from Bandai-Namco




they made fun of Nintendo and how stupid the move was. How about now? lol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2013)

I can see Monolith Soft becoming more relevant with quality JRPGs than S.E. could ever hope to accomplish as of late.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2013)

Nintendo is synonymous with Japan

They even win when they lose


    TOP 3 BY SYSTEM

        Code:

                 209,000   360  Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope                               Square Enix           2009-02-19
                 204,000   360  Tales of Vesperia                                         Bandai Namco          2008-08-07
                 204,000   360  Blue Dragon                                               Microsoft             2006-12-07

                 217,000   XBX  Dead or Alive 3                                           Tecmo                 2002-02-22
                 128,000   XBX  Dead or Alive: Xtreme Beach Volleyball                    Tecmo                 2003-01-23
                  77,000   XBX  Halo                                                      Microsoft             2002-04-25

                 553,000   WIU  New Super Mario Bros. U                                   Nintendo              2012-12-08
                 360,000   WIU  Nintendo Land                                             Nintendo              2012-12-08
                 219,000   WIU  Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate                                 Capcom                2012-12-08

                 247,000   PSV  Persona 4 Golden                                          Atlus                 2012-06-14
                 221,000   PSV  Toukiden                                                  Koei Tecmo            2013-06-27
                 215,000   PSV  Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA f                              SEGA                  2012-08-30




The PS2 with its 25 million sold couldnt even do it XD. Square Enix would be better off if they backed the Wii instead of chase the PS3 into bankruptcy 
The Wii sold half of that. 12 million.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo is synonymous with Japan
> 
> They even win when they lose
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why you cited this part in particular. Xbox and 360 are not targeted toward the Japanese.



Aside from that, Nintendo Land and Super Mario Bros U are bundled games in Japan, no?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2013)

No NSMBU isnt bundled. NIntendoLand was.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2013)

Don't know if the bundled numbers are included, none the less.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh wow. Never expected COD to do a Nintendo reference.


----------



## Yagura (Nov 8, 2013)

...yeah, that's rather odd.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2013)

Activision is better then EA i guess. Although thats not saying much. 

Seriously though, it's weird.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 8, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Activision is better then EA i guess. Although thats not saying much.



We're judging the quality of shitty companies by the amount of Nintendo references they make now?

Oh and one Battlefield game, I think the one before 4, made a Nintendo reference by putting a piece of NES hardware in some random house.

If anything, this only shows that even though they might work for shitty companies like EA or Activision, there's people who are still passionate about gaming and shit, not that weird.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We're judging the quality of shitty companies by the amount of Nintendo references they make now?
> 
> Oh and one Battlefield game, I think the one before 4, made a Nintendo reference by putting a piece of NES hardware in some random house.
> 
> If anything, this only shows that even though they might work for shitty companies like EA or Activision, there's people who are still passionate about gaming and shit, not that weird.



Taking a joke too seriously.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2013)

it seem that it is only on the WiiU version..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2013)

So it's a purposeful reference. (Similar to the Twin Snakes and MGS3DS Mario and Yoshi toys)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> it seem that it is only on the WiiU version..



Treyarche put it in


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Taking a joke too seriously.



Oh, stahp. It's endearing in a way. 

------------------------

That's a pretty nifty reference. The award beside it is also pretty amusing. And I think I spot the tardis. LOL at some of the Redditors getting all butthurt about the image because CoD.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2013)

the wii u is a nice piece of engineering


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Nov 9, 2013)

I reaaaaaaaaaaally want 3D World right now. 

My girlfriend and I are going to have a blast playing it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 10, 2013)

If only I had a girl to play games with, just me myself and I.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> the wii u is a nice piece of engineering



It sure is, best nintendo console.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, less than a month of me starting to replay games on my Nintendo 64, my brothers somehow manages to drop the television on, managing to break both my N64 and mischeif Makers.

Fucking idiot.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

Play a WiiU now^


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2013)

If anything, that's only going to delay me getting a WiiU. Already getting a new Ninty 64.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

I can fix it, just send me the broken one. 

I broken screen? No biggy use the second.

(I did this with my GBA games on my DS due to literrally biting the top screen off it)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]67qqEcGDC0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2013)

Well I already posted it^

Guys, the internet... its going to be the cause of Wars.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuqmKg6QQTw#t=366[/youtube]


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 11, 2013)

So apparently Nintendo Land has been removed from the North American eshop?

Can anyone verify this?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 11, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> So apparently Nintendo Land has been removed from the North American eshop?
> 
> Can anyone verify this?



It has been removed. And it seems to ONLY be the NA eShop.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Lmao!!



they are saying the WiiU version is the worst? really? Lmao

After today, I will never trust Digital Foundary.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2013)

In terms of IQ, the Wii U is actually the closest to 720p with 2xAA, by far the clearest version of the 3. But apparently texture bugs are a problem and framerate is a problem as well. Although to be fair treyarch already have acknowledged those issues and are fixing them in later patches


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> In terms of IQ, the Wii U is actually the closest to 720p with 2xAA, by far the clearest version of the 3. But apparently texture bugs are a problem and framerate is a problem as well. *Although to be fair treyarch already have acknowledged those issues and are fixing them in later patches*



really? I didn't read anything about that

but what I did read  is this.




> Sean Magnoni‏@SeANMcBAY
> @A_Trey_U Are dedicated servers coming to the Wii U version?
> 
> A_Trey_U‏@A_Trey_U
> @SeANMcBAY Yes, but I don't have a confirmed date yet





I think this is coming soon because I feel like they are messing with the services lately.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> really? I didn't read anything about that
> 
> but what I did read  is this.
> 
> ...


No version has dedicated servers up and running yet


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wait!! really? I though others version have dedicated servers in North America?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Lmao!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, not buying this BS either. 

Reports among the PS3/ PS4, and XB1 versions stated that their performances were worse off. Idk what DF's pulling with this one.

Even if it is though, i think it's pretty obvious that Activision screwed up in optimizing most of the versions pre-release.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wait!! really? I though others version have dedicated servers in North America?



You're in the Call of Duty Black Ops pre patch phase reality


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2013)

In case you guys didn't know, there's a Nintendo Direct tomorrow at 8 AM PST that'll be about 3DS games in 2014.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2013)

A lot of websites are updating their CoD Ghost reviews with the X1 info and WiiU. IGN just added both to it



> Like Black Ops II, the Wii U version takes advantage of the gamepad to present a secondary display for the in-game map and provide touchscreen shortcuts to custom loadouts. The gamepad’s display can also be used to play without a TV, though it also supports Wii Remotes and the controller. Graphically, the Wii U version is comparable to Xbox 360 and PS3, and overall, runs smoothly. Unsurprisingly, the PC version scales well from low- to high-end machines, and in most cases, looks superior to the next-gen experience.





As of 11/12/13, this review has been updated to reflect impressions of COD: Ghosts on all five platforms. Whew!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bso27e3Inzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 12, 2013)

Great commercial, Wii U is back.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2013)

where is RE2 and DMC on that list 

Kamiya is damned awesome. Sony or Nintendo just needs to make a deal with clover where they get their games on the platform. I swear they'd sell by the buckeloads. I know plenty of people who are holding off buying a PS4/Wii U because of the lack of killer japanese titles. Heck even just the thought of Bayonetta 2 made me buy a wii u


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2013)

Kamiya is a damn good developer but exceedingly overrated. And plenty of his games have sold enough to warrant sequels, spinoffs, HD remasters and all kinds of adaptations from other mediums, W101 is the one that truly bombed in every sense of the word. Hell, his first game is one of Capcom's biggest sellers.



Inuhanyou said:


> Heck even just the thought of Bayonetta 2 made me buy a wii u



He's not even working directly on Bayo2, he's just supervising it. Dude's already working on his next game.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2013)

I wish Nintendo would just buy Platinum Games, or at least strike an exclusivity deal with them. Their games are right at home on Nintendo systems, and Nintendo could pump money into them to work on more titles including their own IPs, like Star Fox and (maybe) F-Zero.

It's unfortunate that W101 bombed. It was a niche game on a system with a userbase of less than 5 million, most of which bought the system for Mario and promises of future glory. W101 was doomed from the beginning, but it'll always be a solid game in the WiiU's lineup. I still need to get around to buying it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 12, 2013)

Wonderful101 will sell well over time when the wii u picks up. Its one of the most buy games for the WIi U.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2013)

i'd rather nintendo not buy them. platinum likes to be independent, that's the reason they are no longer with capcom.

And not only that, but i'd like to see a crazy ass game on PS4 or PC at some point, just to see what they could do.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 12, 2013)

More Wii U games the better, not like they can do anything better on the ps4 unless you buy a psvita as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pyM3pz8zrgE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Nov 12, 2013)

I weridly want Koonami to buy Platinum so they could have something other than Castlevania, Pez and MGS


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I weridly want Koonami to buy Platinum so they could have something other than Castlevania, Pez and MGS



Konami would just make Platinum keep making sequels to Revengeance.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 12, 2013)

Well there's only so many sequels to Revengence you can make


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 12, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Well there's only so many sequels to Revengence you can make




You'd think that


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bso27e3Inzc[/YOUTUBE]



I could've sworn I've seen the commercial a couple years ago. I mean, like, a similar idea, but for a different Nintendo product.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2013)

What a nice ND we had today. 

I can't wait for the update. Both 3DS and WiiU account to be one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pachter: "Wii U is toast"; "20M is what it can hope for"*


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh, Pachter, you lovable scamp.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 13, 2013)

He's clearly telling that to gamers lmao. Stop trying to piss people off and manipulate them


----------



## Doom85 (Nov 13, 2013)

He also said the Vita would outsell the 3DS. So clearly he's always on track.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 13, 2013)

He was also dick riding the XB1/MS hard despite the DRM-fiasco that blew up around reveal.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Performance optimizations*



this is what you were talking about Inu?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 14, 2013)

It seem the Ghost patch for the WiiU version is really good. People are happy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 14, 2013)

Its going to get patched again soon


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 14, 2013)

So it turns out Sonic on the Wii U might have actually done worse than W101 in NA.

So much for Sonic games selling on Nintendo consoles, I guess.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 14, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> So it turns out Sonic on the Wii U might have actually done worse than W101 in NA.
> 
> So much for Sonic games selling on Nintendo consoles, I guess.



It released on the 29th or something.

Still eh. Took Sonic Racing a bit of time to sell through as well also had launch stuff, so hopefully Super Mario 3D World sells more software


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah, it's possible it'll become an evergreen title.

I think the bad word of mouth kind of crippled it though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2013)

*CNET list Wii U among 2013′s worst holiday gifts*



> If you?re a company looking to recover consumer interest in a product that has been selling less than admirably, having it voted the one of the worst gifts by a prominent site doesn?t exactly help.
> 
> has proposed just that, with the site?s senior editor Donald Bell turning his attention to products you should ?absolutely avoid,? the Wii U placing fourth in such list.
> 
> ...



C'mon Cnet, tell us how you really feel about the WiiU.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh dude, that's not cool.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

There are infinitely worse choices than a WiiU.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 14, 2013)

Didn't they say the same thing for 3DS < Vita two years ago? 



> Yeah, it's possible it'll become an evergreen title.
> 
> I think the bad word of mouth kind of crippled it though.



If shit like 06 could still sell, then i have little doubt towards Lost World not doing the same. Sega + Ninty's relationship is too good. 

Plus W101 sold 19k in NA. 

But yeah, those reviews....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 14, 2013)

Cnet is owned by Viacom.

Viacom owns Game Spot.
AKA the guys who cant play Zelda.


Now that out the way. Nintendo needs to go apeshit quick.

Like really. They gotta get this train moving fast before they get knocked off course by  TEH PS4 AR VIRTUAL REALITY (lol)
While everything else collapses in the industry in the next 5 years.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 14, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> *CNET list Wii U among 2013′s worst holiday gifts*
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Cnet, tell us how you really feel about the WiiU.



but but I want to give a WiiU to my sisters  I keep delaying the gift lol. They are going to kill me


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 14, 2013)

I know this may surprise you guys, coming from me of all people, but the possibility of the Wii U actually sitting in either 2nd or 3rd place has become a bit higher than before now. 

Even if it's likely, i'll still get the console anyhow since GC's position didn't stop me from buying and enjoying it. Nintendo will still survive since they have the 3DS/2DS kicking ass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2013)

man I knew I should have bought a vita instead of the 3ds.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 14, 2013)

Also. IIRC, Generations 3DS did around 20k from it's first NPD. Now it's at 400k LTD. 



So there you have it.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> man I knew I should have bought a vita instead of the 3ds.



Yes that one.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Cnet is owned by Viacom.
> 
> Viacom owns Game Spot.
> AKA the guys who cant play Zelda.



*shakes fist*

Gaaaaamesspooooooooot!


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I know this may surprise you guys, coming from me of all people, *but the possibility of the Wii U actually sitting in either 2nd or 3rd place has become a bit higher than before now. *
> 
> Even if it's likely, i'll still get the console anyhow since GC's position didn't stop me from buying and enjoying it. Nintendo will still survive since they have the 3DS/2DS kicking ass.



You actually thought there was a chance the Wii U would be number one?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2013)

clearly he means it leapfrogged the Ouya and the xbox to sit nicely next to a SteamBox or a PS4.


But the PS4's are all gonna break before they're fine, them controllers,them analog sticks and them consoles.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2013)

The WiiU was never going to be number one, that was apparent a month after launch.

It is, however, a very worthwhile console to buy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Also. IIRC, Generations 3DS did around 20k from it's first NPD. Now it's at 400k LTD.
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it.



A Sonic game not doing a proper job as Sega's cashcow?

WORRY. I THOUGHT YOU GUYS SAID THIS WOULD SELL LIKE HOTCAKES SINCE IT'S NINTENDO.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2013)

Deathbringer, what do you rate Lost World (Wii U) overall?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2013)

That reminds me, I recently played a demo of that game. As I expected, walking forward and jumping isn't difficult. Someone owes me an explanation.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I know this may surprise you guys, coming from me of all people, but the possibility of the Wii U actually sitting in either 2nd or 3rd place has become a bit higher than before now.
> 
> Even if it's likely, i'll still get the console anyhow since GC's position didn't stop me from buying and enjoying it. Nintendo will still survive since they have the 3DS/2DS kicking ass.



2nd or 3rd place in terms of quality or sales?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A Sonic game not doing a proper job as Sega's cashcow?
> 
> WORRY. I THOUGHT YOU GUYS SAID THIS WOULD SELL LIKE HOTCAKES SINCE IT'S NINTENDO.



It's also sonic. Everyone may be tired of him.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Deathbringer, what do you rate Lost World (Wii U) overall?



S'a gewd gaem. 

I've written a more detailed text about it in the Sonic thread while shitting on video game journos. Just play the demo and judge for yourself.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's also sonic. Everyone may be tired of him.



Autistic sonic fans getting tired of him? Surely you jest.

It's more due to the game being quite different from the average boost2win than anything else. Oh and the game being exclusive to a still struggling console with a somewhat smallish userbase but even implying such a thing would be heresy. 

At least Rayman saved its ass by multiplating ERRVITHING.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2013)

^And it still flopped. 

@Violent. Sales, of course.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2013)

It's still all about COD


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 16, 2013)

i have been assimilated. my wii u updates as i type. fuckin shit internet connection


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> i have been assimilated. my wii u updates as i type. fuckin shit internet connection



The updates fix a lot.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 16, 2013)

i meant my wifi is shit nothing wrong with the wii u 

here's a sad story of my noobishness for all:

buy wii u sweet

pay for wind waker hd cool

not enough storage with the basic set shit

walk to post exchange buy 32 gb sd card com back to room

no sd card storage only usb face palm at self

walk back to post exchange for new usb stick............. 

I'm literally disgusted with myself.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2013)

*Recent Survey Suggests Only 1 Percent Of Gamers Want A Wii U This Holiday Season*


> A recent survey which has been conducted by Intergi Entertainment was brought about as the company wanted to gauge consumer interest in next generation consoles. The results show that only 1 percent of those gamers surveyed actually want a Wii U console. Fifty eight of those surveyed want Sony?s recently released PlayStation 4, while thirty-nine percent want an Xbox One this holiday season. With more than 5,000 submitted entries, the survey results leave only a 1.4% margin of error. To ensure accuracy, Intergi targeted its network of over 1,500 sites reaching console gamers exclusively in the United States.
> 
> Which console do you plan on buying?
> 
> ...





Lots of people will be missing out. The console is starting to hit it's stride in terms of it's bundle offerings and game selections.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2013)

The results for the last two questions are completely laughable. The gamepad isn't the pinnacle of innovation by any means, but calling a mere "touchpad" and rumbling triggers more innovative than the gamepad shows how dimwitted the mainstream gamer is these days. 

And in regards to most impressive game lineup for the holidays, the WiiU still takes the cake unless you have a scathing hatred for most of Nintendo's IPs. Killzone's selling point is how pretty it looks, while most of the other games are glorified indie games or graphically enhanced ports of games that just came out on other systems a few weeks ago. At least the WiiU's ports tried to do different and unique things with the gamepad.

Also, the One's holiday lineup is better than the PS4's. Nothing worthwhile is coming out for the PS4 until inFamous: Second Son comes out, and I don't even give a shit about inFamous. Dead Rising, as a series, takes a dump on Killzone. Is Ryse also out? That Spark game and Crimson Dragon (or whatever it was) looked infinitely more interesting than anything Sony had to offer with the PS4 in 2013.

Sony is just riding that hype wave hard.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, no offense but those last two were almost vomit-worthy. NONE of the 8th gen consoles have an impressive launch lineup at all. And lol @ PS4/XB1's controllers being innovative (this is coming from someone who's instantly fell in love with the DS4 yesterday).


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 16, 2013)

1% of gamers.  Love how they pretend that it isn't a very small pool compared to the entire gaming community.

But the problem with hype is that it blinds people.  Right now if Sony and third party keep up with the games the momentum should stay.  That was the problem with the Wii U after a few months.


----------



## Doom85 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, the PS4 launch line-up (don't give a darn about Xbone) turned out to be more disappointing than I thought, I figured Knack would be great but everyone is saying it's merely decent. Ironically I think the Wii U launch line-up was better for ZombiU alone.

Mario 3D World looks to be the clear winner in terms of actual game quality this holiday season. And man, if Donkey Kong Country: TF had come out in December it would have been complete domination.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2013)

it's not about gaymz itz about power


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2013)

Good thing the WiiU's got dem BMW torque RIMS.

The core shall be dominated by the PC and VR!

Next Grand Theft Auto will have half the sales!


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 16, 2013)

The ps4 games are terrible, why not buy a Wii U now and a ps4 later when there are games worth playing and not the terrible blow average launch games. Oh wait I know why, the hype.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2013)

I forget can the ps4 play ps3 games?


----------



## Yagura (Nov 16, 2013)

Good thing Nintendo no longer markets the console towards the self identified kind of gamer.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2013)

The next WiiU game I'm looking forward to is Mario Kart 8 and X


Looks at list of future WiiU games:
_
Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem_....wait...what? :S

Two games I'm enjoying for the 3DS have a crossover?...hmmh...okay it's peaked my interest.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> I forget can the ps4 play ps3 games?



nope.....

Keeping my Fat Backwards compatible PS3, although it's mostly for my PS2 game collection.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Good thing Nintendo no longer markets the console towards the self identified kind of gamer.



I actually saw one of those wii u commericals with kids demonstrating to their parents that wii u is a new console.


Never had much to say about it. 

I just wonder how to plan to market things like X and Bayonetta or are they going to think with those kinds of commericals.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm sure if they know some gameplay of bayonetta and some hot scenes in the commercial it will get a lot of attention. So it won't be that hard to market.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 16, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Recent Survey Suggests Only 1 Percent Of Gamers Want A Wii U This Holiday Season*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow gamers know don't know what they will be missing out on, but i wonder what kind of gamers they even bothered to ask. The gamers standing in line for the ps4 at launch?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 16, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> The next WiiU game I'm looking forward to is Mario Kart 8 and X
> 
> 
> Looks at list of future WiiU games:
> ...


The crossover is promising, looking forward to learning more about it.

And what Wii U games have you played so far?


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 16, 2013)

so windwaker is god like. as expected.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll only consider the u when the next zelda title comes out, but it'll be kicking and screaming. I'm totally turned off by that separate screen bullshit. I just want to use the wiimote and the nunchuck, if i wanted to play a handheld game i'd buy one. 

I think that new controller would be worthless to a game like zelda where they've set it up with the controllers that you can move as you would if you were actually link, slicing with a sword, blocking with a shield anything else seems like a downgrade.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> The crossover is promising, looking forward to learning more about it.
> 
> And what Wii U games have you played so far?



Mostly the games I bought at launch: NSMBU, ZombieU and Nintendo Land. I bought Sonic Allstars Advanced Racing a few weeks after that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> nope.....
> 
> Keeping my Fat Backwards compatible PS3, although it's mostly for my PS2 game collection.



Don't see the point in buying a ps4 anytime soon if ever then.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2013)

If ever?

Little excessive, no? Not like the WiiU anything to play when it came out.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Mostly the games I bought at launch: NSMBU, ZombieU and Nintendo Land. I bought Sonic Allstars Advanced Racing a few weeks after that.



You're kinda missing out on some games man


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If ever?
> 
> Little excessive, no? Not like the WiiU anything to play when it came out.



The way games are going I'd say so.
Wii U is behind that curve.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 17, 2013)

The Wii U had a better launch than the ps4, deathkun already explained why.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If ever?
> 
> Little excessive, no? Not like the WiiU anything to play when it came out.



Heck other than ZombiU, there wasn't much other than ports. 

The PS3's launch was worse. It's more than a little excessive.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Heck other than ZombiU, there wasn't much other than ports.
> 
> The PS3's launch was worse. It's more than a little excessive.



[YOUTUBE]t4kWDKs2UOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yyyDVfS-SCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 17, 2013)

Ceria said:


> I'm totally turned off by that separate screen bullshit.



the separate screens work really well though. and it keeps you from having to go in and out of menus constantly. 

still baffled by how comfortable the gamepad is. only had a few days with the console and I'm just happy as all shit with my purchase. even if the only games I have for it our zelda


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Wow gamers know don't know what they will be missing out on, but i wonder what kind of gamers they even bothered to ask. The gamers standing in line for the ps4 at launch?



Yeah missing out on that Mario 3D world, repackaged Wind Waker, Sonic Lost World and all that shovelware.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 17, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah missing out on that Mario 3D world, repackaged Wind Waker, Sonic Lost World and all that shovelware.



you mean the repackaged windwaker that has received better critical reception than the entire ps4 launch line up


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah missing out on that Mario 3D world, repackaged Wind Waker, Sonic Lost World and all that shovelware.



Windwaker HD is what every HD remake should strive to be, Sony could take some lessons from Nintendo in that department.

Mario 3D World is turning out to be a Galaxy-tier game with everyone's favorite stuff from the 2D and 3D games combined, so it's poised to be a system seller for the rest of the system's life.

Sonic Lost World is hit-or-miss. I don't care for Sonic, but he has a rabid (and annoying) fanbase that will buy anything he's in (either to enjoy it or complain about it). 

Then there's still Wonderful 101, which is a great action game all around, Pikmin 3, which is receiving a bunch of new DLC stages in December including some Christmas themed ones. 

There's also New Super Mario Bros. U + New Super Luigi U, which are probably the best games in the New Mario Bros. series, which are included in a new deluxe bundle. Let's not forget the Wii Fit U bundle in December, which will undoubtedly rope in _some_ people.

From the third party department we still have CoD Ghosts, which Treyarch is determined to make the best version of the game from the looks of it, Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, which is a fantastic game and actually sold well enough to please Capcom, Batman, Assassin's Creed, etc.

Then early next year, people get to look forward to Donkey Kong in February, Mario Kart sometime in the Spring, then X, SMTxFE, Bayonetta 2, and Smash Bros. sometime in 2014. And we still don't know about some other games, like Yarn Yoshi, which could also come out next year as well. 

This is probably the best time to buy a WiiU, otherwise people will have to wait until next year for the deals.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If ever?
> 
> Little excessive, no? Not like the WiiU anything to play when it came out.



Yeah, it did. I don't see how it is much of a contest, Wii-U had better launch titles than the PS4.

Not saying that it had a lot of exclusives or anything, but the multiplat games were better on the Wii-U.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2013)

You can contest which exclusives were better or not, I don't really care, I actually played the PS4 before it was released, the gaming center where I work got one early. Knack is the definition of mediocrity and Killzone is a standard console shooter with pretty graphics. Sure, I beat neither since they all lost me eventually and I didn't had that much time to play but I doubt I'd play them to the end anyway. But let's not deny the fact that the WiiU was barren as shit when it came out. You had...huh..."New Copy Paste Mario bros with a U in the title" edition, Minigames Land and a Zombie game. Whoa. Next Gen, man. Evolution of gaming.

The PS4 is going through the exact same shit as the WiiU and Xbone will be no different. At this point of the competition, people are buying it for the brand, not the games. KONSOUL WARS, MAN.



> Windwaker HD is what every HD remake should strive to be.



Slightly controversial? There's a palpable tear in the WW community, half the fanbase thinks the artstyle never needed a overhaul in the first place.  This was the game everybody kept saying was visually "timeless".


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Slightly controversial? There's a palpable tear in the WW community, half the fanbase thinks the artstyle never needed a overhaul in the first place.  This was the game everybody kept saying was visually "timeless".



Visually, it is timeless. Nintendo just made it better, minus the excessive amount of bloom. Also, new gameplay mechanics and general overhauls to the game are good. Most HD remakes don't even have textures redone, they just get a resolution boost and are repackaged for $40.


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 17, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

